# Stalk the person above you!



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

Simple. Just visit their profile and mention a random fact about them.

Person 1: You like to use tumblr!
Person 2: You like the color red!

etc...

Let's go!


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

You use invisible mode


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

You live in California!


----------



## Naiad (Aug 19, 2014)

You use wattpad


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 19, 2014)

You don't have any dream villagers.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 19, 2014)

You hate Pokemon


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You have Kid Cat.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

You liike gifs.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

J o s h said:


> You liike gifs.


I can't help it.

Your town's name is Hyrule.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 19, 2014)

You make bad jokes.


----------



## unravel (Aug 19, 2014)

You take everything seriously
that is all I can think don't kill me


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You had Sasha load you on gifs.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Your name is Tiffany. .3.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 19, 2014)

You're looking through my window...wait a minute...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You're a chess failure.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

You Like GFX​


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Same to you.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

You commissioned Astro0 to do you some art and its now finished.​


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Ninja'ed. :l


You are trying to hide everything.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Gamora loves you.
She's a total bae.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Your Name is Tiffany​


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Your name is Josh.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

That you're a girl, not a boy. ( Why would anybody even- )


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Your SIGGY IS NICE 
​


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> That you're a girl, not a boy. ( Why would anybody even- )



Getting a profile pic of Trash-sama changes some things.

You got a pixel from Akidas.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Aug 19, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) tsukiyama


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you live near SP


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) tsukiyama



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)killua

EDIT: You were born January 15th.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

You intensify quickly.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Your name's Nathan.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

How the-


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you're name is nathann


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Emo kawaii hobo buddies with gamora.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you stalk too much


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

I like dis game.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you like this game


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You're a good noodle.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you have 31 friends


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You have 34 friends.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm beating you with friends haha


----------



## unravel (Aug 19, 2014)

Man kid you're a stalker.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> I'm beating you with friends haha



I cri everytim.

Uhh, you have a twitter.


----------



## unravel (Aug 19, 2014)

to spark


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you have a tumblr


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> to spark


I got nothing to do.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you have tomodachi life


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You have a Bell Tree Fair Patch.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you don't give up


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Why are we still here omg.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

You race shadows in the moonlight.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

your nnid is toowrightious


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You do freebies.


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Booty? Booty. ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

your sig has changed twice in the last 30 mims


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> your sig has changed twice in the last 30 mims



Me? I have a cycling sig.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

no fuzz


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

^Uses IRC.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Is a great Pokemon battler *cries*


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

Makes wishes.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Makes wishes.


I'm confused.

Shackled in chains.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

That likes the color purple ?


----------



## nard (Aug 19, 2014)

One of your sigs says "Make a Wish."


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> One of your sigs says "Make a Wish."



Ah, I see :V So many I lose track.

Likes pandas?


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Kaneki's Stalker.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

usurname begins with x OMG shocker


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Kaneki's Stalker.



You got that right, dear.

............slime man.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

has given me inspiration....


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> has given me inspiration....



Has accepted memes into their life.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

seems to have more Pokemon on that gif...


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 19, 2014)

You live in Whales Wales.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> seems to have more Pokemon on that gif...



That cycles, too.

You don't sell collectibles.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

stalks my Vms... slime man


----------



## angry chill (Aug 19, 2014)

One of your signatures has a space dandy.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

doesn't know if they are a dancing eel or nah


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 19, 2014)

You love music.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

sold me an alpine set ages ago


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 19, 2014)

You had the usertitle "Let me take a selfie" awhile back


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Has an alpine set.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

has the capability to. use italics


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Is a kawaii hobo.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 19, 2014)

NINJAS STEALING MY THUNDER


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

Tokyo Ghoul weeb.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

likes wonderk


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Tokyo Ghoul weeb.



You know me so well. Sniff...

Likes Powerpuff  Girls.


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 19, 2014)

Like's anime.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Is a unicorn.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

has a new sig


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

MissNiamh said:


> has a new sig



It rotates.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Has a rotating sig.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You too.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 19, 2014)

Likes Street Fighter.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

MK7 Master.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who likes Pokemon ?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> Someone who likes Pokemon ?



Yup!

A KANEKI-KUN.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Yup!
> 
> A KANEKI-KUN.



Just for you c; 

Someone who likes the color pastel ?


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

someone without a sig... Slime man


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who got fauna off this site


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who love Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who loves Lady Gaga


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who wants a DMMD sig.


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

someone who likely uses the term _bae_


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

someone who admires lady gaga


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Someone who wants a DMMD sig.



  I do so freaking bad xD 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone who likes Power Puff Girls


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who has recently had J o s h post on their profile

thanks for the snipe :3


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

someone who was on the I Love ACNL blog yes I used to read all the time


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who likes spongebob.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

someone on semi hiatus


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who has a good noodle​
 Ninjad


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who likes Vocaloid - Hatsune Miku.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Is Half Ghoul.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Someone who loves FairyTail c:


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

someone who have 5 100% wifi ratings :3


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

uriri said:


> someone who have 5 100% wifi ratings :3



A stalker master.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

is still on semi haitus


----------



## Capella (Aug 19, 2014)

ur last name is Arthur!!!


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

ur last name is nyguen!


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

Xenuet said:


> A stalker master.



I'm flattered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~

has 4,073 profile visits :3


----------



## kaitiekins141 (Aug 19, 2014)

You listen to Lady Gaga


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 19, 2014)

You live in California.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you have a ref sheet OMG!


----------



## Capella (Aug 19, 2014)

you live next to someone here =)


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you know me too well


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

A spongebob fan.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

used to live in fear of titans


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 19, 2014)

Is a good noodle.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 19, 2014)

You're a girl


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

You're a boy.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

I believe you're in Wishy's star company.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you now have a sig


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You laugh at Cory.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you have a rotating sig How does that even work?


----------



## Capella (Aug 19, 2014)

you didn't have internet a week ago


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

You're married to Shiny, dating Stitch, crushin on Skep.
Like dayum.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You have a twerking Mario for a sig.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

races shadows I
in the moonlight


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

Has a spongebob sig.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

has a lily sig


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Born Jan 15th


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

is british


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Has a Yoshi egg.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Likes Tokyo Ghoul and would like to eat the flesh of a ghoul as the ghoul eats a human. :3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Likes Tokyo Ghoul and would like to eat the flesh of a ghoul as the ghoul eats a human. :3



Yeah. That.

Likes Free!


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 19, 2014)

Posted some awesome eyeshadow thingy on swiftstreams page


I want it


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

is still from britain


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You have a chocolate cake.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you have nothing


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

If you were a true stalker you would know what I have.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

"Love me Kaneki! Let me eat you pls!!!"


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> "Love me Kaneki! Let me eat you pls!!!"



So trrrrruuuuuuuuue.


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

Tifanny and female :3


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

a 'real' stalker


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 19, 2014)

Power Puff girls!


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

You have 36 friends <:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edit: Ninja'd ; A ; 

You like MLP c:


----------



## uriri (Aug 19, 2014)

likes to cosplay


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Has a tumblr.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

Lives in New York c:


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Has 9 friends.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Likes SNK.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

Likes Death the Kid from Soul Eater <:

Edit: Ninja'd again ;  A ;

Loves anime c:


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG we all keep getting ninja'd.


----------



## Miharu (Aug 19, 2014)

@Sparkanine I know right? XD

Loves video games <:


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Your real name is really cute and I love it.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

You have 3 6's in your fc


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Likes DMMD.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Master Detective


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

J o s h said:


> Master Detective


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

'real stalker' like wth


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

really into music


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

reads profile pages


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Loves David Bowie.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2014)

a New Yorker!


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

joined on December 31st omg


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You like a lot of old songs.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

Sexy


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

RPs a lot c;


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 19, 2014)

Random.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

a mahou shouju


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> View attachment 63450 Sexy



_UGGGGGGH_

Has an awesome NNID.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

knows that some of my music is old


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You have Skype.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

nope


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You have 





friends.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

is very flattering


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You just changed your name.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

is very observant


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Are we gonna be the only ones here again?


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

probably hang on I'll get cap to join us


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Good.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

you cool


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You are rad.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

you are 12 o ninja'd

you gave me inspiration for my siggy


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

radiational


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 19, 2014)

A sims pro


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You like Kill la Kill. That was your previous AVA.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

You are a fan of WonderK.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

No one has checked my spoiler yet.
Great.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

likes Lynn105


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

So do you.


----------



## Beary (Aug 19, 2014)

dundundunnnn


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Beary said:


> dundundunnnn



wat.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

shocker!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Cariad (Aug 19, 2014)

queen of the weebs


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

You have a town named Valoria in animal crossing.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 19, 2014)

Heyo admin


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello, club member.


----------



## Xenuet (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello, newbie c; lol jk ily


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You have 2 zeros in your FC.


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

You enjoy racing shadows in the moonlight.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 19, 2014)

You STILL have the mustache. :>


----------



## Myst (Aug 19, 2014)

You do not have a mustache. Yet.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 19, 2014)

you're a writer


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

You joined "_The Camp_."


----------



## Naiad (Aug 20, 2014)

You really like writing


----------



## Capella (Aug 20, 2014)

oMG HOWD O I NOT KNOW ANYTHING GOOD ABOUT U 

uhm

ur married to me ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^WWWWWWW^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## uriri (Aug 20, 2014)

Dream villager: Stitches
Town name: Sheep
Character Name: Iriz


----------



## sylveons (Aug 20, 2014)

you seem to like lady gaga a lot?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

you're a pianist


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You're 17.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

sorry i guess that was too personal lol

one of your nicknames are Tiff


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You're friends with lynn105, Skep, etcetera.


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2014)

You like the booty booty


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you stalked me yesterday


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 20, 2014)

U like 80s-90s indie rock/pop. Bowie, The Smiths, Toy, Sweet Baboo and Darwin Deez


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

u had a banner made by wonderx


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You still have your ............slime man sig.
Find a good picture already, gurl.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

looked too early


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Good you found one.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

has a rotating sig


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 20, 2014)

you love music


----------



## nard (Aug 20, 2014)

You like Mario, it'sa me.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you like animals


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You got a cute sig.


----------



## sylveons (Aug 20, 2014)

you like dad jokes and trash cans. (you know which trash can i'm talkin about)


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you know that Marie is a tea bag


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

sylveons said:


> you like dad jokes and trash cans. (you know which trash can i'm talkin about)



( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

You joined in 2013.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Aug 20, 2014)

you joined in april


----------



## Danielkang2 (Aug 20, 2014)

YOUR NAME IS josh


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you joined in July... slime man yolo


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You have 36 bells at the moment.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you have 12 less


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Cariad said:


> you have 12 less



I'm poor okay


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm poor too in the bank I have nowt.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Cariad said:


> I'm poor too in the bank I have nowt.



We can be poor buddies.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you are my poor buddie


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Cariad said:


> you are my poor buddie



yay.


----------



## uriri (Aug 20, 2014)

has a town named, Valoria and have Bones and Francine


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

uriri said:


> has a town named, Valoria and have Bones and Francine



Francine's gone at the moment *cry*


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

You talk to lynn105 a lot.


----------



## uriri (Aug 20, 2014)

awww nuuuuuuhh ~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~

have apples as native fruit

- - - Post Merge - - -

^scratch that.. have clay as villager :3


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

likes lady gaga


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You're seventeen.
_you are the dancing queen._


----------



## uriri (Aug 20, 2014)

have 32 tbt friends :3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You followed my lame blog :')


----------



## Oldcatlady (Aug 20, 2014)

You have some cool quotes on tumblr


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You are viewing an attachment.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

you like the BioShock games


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You like Marvel.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

you're a fan of The Killers


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

You eat hairballs


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 20, 2014)

Likes bob.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You watch K-On!


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Likes bob.




HOW'D YOU KNOW?! I LOVE BOB!


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

you also like Pango and Dora


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Saylor said:


> you also like Pango and Dora



YOU GUYS ARE PSYCHIC!!! :O


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You have owned Velma before.


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You have owned Velma before.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

You smell...hehehe


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You're friends with Zulehan.


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You're friends with Zulehan.



*faints* 






You made me faint lol


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

you're a boy


----------



## rubyy (Aug 20, 2014)

YOU'RE AN EXO L & PROBABLY SHIPS XIUHAN (hunhan shipper here) & loves youtubers such as matthew and nick laws


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Has long messages

- - - Post Merge - - -



ilovelush said:


> you're a boy



PHEW! SOMEONE GOT SOMETHING WRONG!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

The Hidden Owl gave you Apple.


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> The Hidden Owl gave you Apple.



*dies*


YOU'RE A MURDERER!!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

you're friends with PrincessBella.
I kinda wish you'd actually play the game.


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

.......................................................


You're a stalker...a serious stalker


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

Rubyy said:


> YOU'RE AN EXO L & PROBABLY SHIPS XIUHAN (hunhan shipper here) & loves youtubers such as matthew and nick laws



yes gotta love luhan and shoemin

You like bob


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> yes gotta love luhan and shoemin
> 
> You like bob



NOT THAT AGAIN! You're repetitive!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You have 59 bells.
play the game already.


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You have 59 bells.
> play the game already.



------------------------------------you are alive

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I was, I said the person was repetitive!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You lost Dora in a TT accident.


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You lost Dora in a TT accident.



WonderK made your signature and avatar!


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

has obtained bluebear


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

you're friends with shiny


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you like cake


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 20, 2014)

You need a yellow letter


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

You have 31,555 TBT


----------



## skaro (Aug 20, 2014)

You are a fan of Bob.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

your user is skaro


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

your username is skaro

edit:lol Ninja'd 

um you said that her username is skaro


----------



## Bowie (Aug 20, 2014)

You love music.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

you're not a jerk


----------



## MayorNellie (Aug 20, 2014)

Why does everyone say I love Bob???

You ARE a jerk


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you love bob


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

you like tiny men


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

MayorNellie said:


> Why does everyone say I love Bob???
> 
> You ARE a jerk


how come? 


you're 17


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you have a cool sig yo


----------



## ShinySandwich (Aug 20, 2014)

Cariad said:


> you have a cool sig yo



You love cap


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

you have changed your username once


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you have a gif in your sig


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

you like pop music


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you still have a gif in yer sig


----------



## Saylor (Aug 20, 2014)

you live in Wales


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You have 3 zeros in your FC.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 20, 2014)

Guessing you have pokemon x


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You have 32 VMs on your profile.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

tiff intensifies


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

You bought Erik I see


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you are some creepy stalker


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Cariad said:


> you are some creepy stalker



huehuehue


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

you seem to stalk people a lot


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Cariad said:


> you seem to stalk people a lot



*huehuehue*


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

and you say huehuehue a lot i want to know which siggys I miss out on in my sleep


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Cariad said:


> and you say huehuehue a lot i want to know which siggys I miss out on in my sleep



No I don't what makes you say that
Huehuehue

And I have 40+ sigs. Sheezus.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

40?!?!? wow. I wish this was animal crossinb and I could time travel to when your sig change


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Cariad said:


> 40?!?!? wow. I wish this was animal crossinb and I could time travel to when your sig change



Ya some of them are things I found on tumblr. I wish I could show you my account.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 20, 2014)

shame... it seems to be just us again, poor, stalker buddies <3


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Cariad said:


> shame... it seems to be just us again, poor, stalker buddies <3



Well, in the meantime, you can refresh the page a lot, other poor, stalker buddy.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

You have way too many sigs for your own good...


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't worry, most of them are things I found on tumblr.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

You use tumblr too much then.


----------



## Mario. (Aug 20, 2014)

hi


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> You use tumblr too much then.



I had it for 9 months gurl.


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I had it for 9 months gurl.



I had it longer than you.

I'm going on 10 months.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> I had it longer than you.
> 
> I'm going on 10 months.


*>:^[*


----------



## Myst (Aug 20, 2014)

You just hit 3k posts recently! Congrats!


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Myst said:


> You just hit 3k posts recently! Congrats!


I have? Ahhh! Yay! Thanks!


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 20, 2014)

Had a Levi phase. 

Probably still does?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 20, 2014)

Lady Black said:


> Had a Levi phase.
> 
> Probably still does?


Not really. 

Plays MK7 waaaaaaaay better than I do.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

You have yet to visit the club chat.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 21, 2014)

you think hapy


----------



## uriri (Aug 21, 2014)

You sold/gave Fauna to someone :-?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

You were born October 11th.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Aug 21, 2014)

you hit people in the honey nut feelios. right in the feels


----------



## uriri (Aug 21, 2014)

Dream Villagers: Poncho and Agent S


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

Lady Gaga fan.


----------



## Skep (Aug 21, 2014)

you live on the moon


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

You used to have a Marina avatar.


----------



## Myst (Aug 21, 2014)

You have 10 bells.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

You have all of your collectibles on hidden.


----------



## skaro (Aug 21, 2014)

You have nothing in your house to cook with.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

You're going to buy Curlos.


----------



## Saylor (Aug 21, 2014)

you hear dad jokes 24/7


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Saylor said:


> you hear dad jokes 24/7



#thestruggle

You like Loki


----------



## Saylor (Aug 21, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> #thestruggle
> 
> You like Loki


I feel you XD

you post often in The Museum


----------



## Songbird (Aug 21, 2014)

You have no blog entries.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 21, 2014)

You have posted exactly 136 times.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

How did you get so many cakes since the last time I saw you?


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 21, 2014)

lol

Multiple people have made sigs for you.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

You got 18 bells.

But seriously tho. I'm concerned.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 21, 2014)

i dunno

Your 3ds fc starts with a 1 and you should add me.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 21, 2014)

kpop fan


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> i dunno
> 
> Your 3ds fc starts with a 1 and you should add me.



I will when I'm not lazy to get my 3DS

Cute art that I reblogged uwaaaa


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 21, 2014)

Apparently you make bad jokes.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Apparently you make bad jokes.



Hooooorible jokes.

You used to be Mayor Elsa.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Has 7 bells....


----------



## BerryPop (Aug 21, 2014)

You like to draw.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 21, 2014)

Likes the Sinnoh region.


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

Has 110 bells.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 23, 2014)

You joined exactly 6 months and 1 day ago.


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Aug 23, 2014)

She Have 49 Visitor Messages



~Chik


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

You live in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Aug 23, 2014)

You're A Cutie



~Chik


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

You have exactly 200 posts.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

You have a wattpad
+ you like writing horror/gory stuff


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

You're on a posting spree.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 23, 2014)

#truth

You go by PST


----------



## Myst (Aug 23, 2014)

You are younger than me. ;D


----------



## Chikyu Tenshi (Aug 23, 2014)

Fate Can Never Be Changed...No Matter How Hard You Try...It'll Always Stay The Same



~Chik


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 23, 2014)

You seem to like Anime.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

You have 1,002 posts.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 23, 2014)

You like to thank people?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> You like to thank people?



You have to.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 23, 2014)

You live in New York.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

You're friends with bonnebons.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 23, 2014)

You stalk the basement threads.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

It was your birthday two days ago.


----------



## Cariad (Aug 23, 2014)

you are still my stalker buddie but I'm rich now so lol (I was gonna say something rude there  )


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 23, 2014)

you joined in 2013


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Joined 7 days after me.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 23, 2014)

i dont wanna stalk u i wanna stalk ilovelushousnejdenjdn

u joined recently


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 23, 2014)

u wanna stalk me


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Still have those 6 cakes.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 23, 2014)

i missed my chance ;'(

joined april 21 omg almost 420 blaze it


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Pretty sig.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> i missed my chance ;'(
> 
> joined april 21 omg almost 420 blaze it



I was late to the party :/


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 23, 2014)

you have japanese letters in your profile


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

You're friends with alise.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

The sig is amazing.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 23, 2014)

you have moe


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> The sig is amazing.



Which one?

And ur a ninja :/


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 23, 2014)

you quoted some1


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Which one?
> 
> And ur a ninja :/


All of it.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 23, 2014)

Does art.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 23, 2014)

Likes Bravely Default.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

Believes in the illuminati


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

You used to have a Ruby avatar.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 25, 2014)

you like shiny umbreon


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 25, 2014)

Has a lot of alligators in your town.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

You have a usertitle color change.
I need to save for one ;A;


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 25, 2014)

You look like your avatar.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 25, 2014)

Your mayor looks like your avatar.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

Your sig is random.


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo (Aug 26, 2014)

You have 17 friends and TT


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 26, 2014)

You like birds.


----------



## Myst (Aug 26, 2014)

You have 0 bells.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 26, 2014)

you are a happy person


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 26, 2014)

Engaged to Luigi.


----------



## Jollian (Aug 26, 2014)

yeah

used to be SummerBliss


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Aug 26, 2014)

Your birthday is May 9th.


----------



## Naiad (Aug 26, 2014)

You used to be Revolver Ocelot
You're also 21


----------



## Keyblade (Aug 26, 2014)

You named your town Arcadia. Is that after the college in PA?
You're also gif god, and if your sig is your work then you really are gif god. *_*


----------



## Aradai (Aug 26, 2014)

You gave me Olivia.


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

You have 123 bells.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 27, 2014)

You have a wishy's star co account name Myst and a Gamefaqs account named Mystery.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Aug 27, 2014)

You are now Jack Sparrow to everyone.


----------



## Myst (Aug 27, 2014)

You created a roleplay thread.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 27, 2014)

You're friends with Kazunari.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 27, 2014)

you have a tumblr


----------



## Adventure9 (Aug 27, 2014)

You love lush, but not the tentacles...


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

You like to doodle, you love animals, and overall, you're pretty shy and awkward


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

You have a mailbox. A small mailbox.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

I already know this hehe but you have great taste in video games ^_^


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

With pleasure


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

0_o


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> 0_o



Heh lol


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm confused but ok


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

Kalel Kitten said:


> I'm confused but ok



Okay


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

You like trains.


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

No really?  you purchased a cheap collectable from the shop 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And so did i


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

Cheap collectibles are the best tho


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Cheap collectibles are the best tho



Yep


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

matt said:


> Yep



Nothing like em.


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Nothing like em.



Ive personally never found anything like them, so in my eyes, they certainly are the best!
(Thread owner: please change thread title to collectable discussion.)


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

You have a very cool site.


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

@ilovelush I can't be sure, but I'd say that you probably like cake.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 28, 2014)

You live outside my window.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

She lives inside of Leela's window.


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm not really LIVING outside of Lady Black's window, kind of just camping out.

One of Sparro's dream villagers is Sparro.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

._.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

You're a guy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

.__.


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro is now mentally scarred?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

.___.


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

._______.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

*._______.*


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparkanine is the queen of *.___________.*


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 28, 2014)

Your birthday is June 3rd.

(Am I doing this right?)


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

You have 253 bells.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

You posted at 4:43 pm PST.

- - - Post Merge - - -



matt said:


> (Thread owner: please change thread title to collectable discussion.)



(Nope.)


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 28, 2014)

You started this thread.

Obvi.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 28, 2014)

You're on invisible mode.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

.___________________________________________________________________________________________________.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

You're derailing the topic.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Your a mystery.


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

As of now, you have 3,735 posts!

This was aimed at myst. Everyone keeps posting a split second before me


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 28, 2014)

You post a lot.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

You like fairytail.


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

You have 66 messages.

Darn it Sparro, you did it again!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Alway's me, init?


----------



## Leela (Aug 28, 2014)

You have over 500 posts per day


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

You joined earlier then me and I already have literally over ten times more post's then you.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> You joined earlier then me and I already have literally over ten times more post's then you.



You waste too much time on TBT.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

I do.


----------



## Myst (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> I do.



You are being vague.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Or am I o.0


----------



## toxapex (Aug 28, 2014)

Sparro said:


> You joined earlier then me and I already have literally over ten times more post's then you.



You have over five times as many posts, not 10


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Oops.


----------



## ChristinaYeah (Aug 28, 2014)

You joined two days ago.

WAIT, WHAT?!
AND YOU ALREADY HAVE OVER 1,000 POSTS?!


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 28, 2014)

doesn't have a profile pic.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Myst (Aug 29, 2014)

You do not know how to play this game.


----------



## Twinrova (Aug 29, 2014)

Writes a story where a guy shoots the cashier but no one cares about it??? lol


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Draws really well


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 29, 2014)

Speaks Spanish.


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

Thinks I'm 11.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Is a stream


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

likes birds


----------



## cookieangal (Aug 29, 2014)

Is the king of games


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

LIKES COOKIES


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

Likes Alfonso. A lot.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Likes Alfonso. A lot.



only alfonso?


----------



## Aradai (Aug 29, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> only alfonso?



Idk I remember you had an Alfonso avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 29, 2014)

Has a cool tumblr.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Idk I remember you had an Alfonso avatar.



haha true

does are.... I guess


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Likes to say that h is famous on TBT forums.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Likes to say that h is famous on TBT forums.



Huh?


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

On the "Are you famous on TBT?" Forums, you spammed yes in different languages.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 29, 2014)

Is named after a villager


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking for snake.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Is a lady in black.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 29, 2014)

Has only half his dreamies


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Missing four dreamies and a snake.


----------



## Lady Black (Aug 29, 2014)

Is Ajay of Alleria.


----------



## Songbird (Aug 29, 2014)

Is named Lady Black but used to be something else.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Joined in July.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Aug 29, 2014)

Is a cow and a man rrom 2000


----------



## Leela (Aug 29, 2014)

You have 480 posts as of now


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

has 102 posts.

In 8 days


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Joined 3 days ago


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Joined one year ago, exact.\

(Today's my b-day, too! XD Don't use this as a stalking move. )


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Joined one year ago, exact.\
> 
> (Today's my b-day, too! XD Don't use this as a stalking move. )



Today's the 29th...


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 29, 2014)

knows what the date is today.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Likes summer


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

(Where I live it's still the twenty ninth)

Likes to say words in mexican


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 29, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Likes summer



:> Speaks spanish, just like meeeee~

Omg ninja'd uhhhh, has some very cute dreamies listed :> Love Ankha, she's in my town currently.


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Sparro said:


> (Where I live it's still the twenty ninth)
> 
> Likes to say words in mexican



It's Spanish not Mexican. It's the 29th here also


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

>: D

Got ninja'd by meee

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Crap you ninja


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Mayor Leaf said:


> :> Speaks spanish, just like meeeee~
> 
> Omg ninja'd uhhhh, has some very cute dreamies listed :> Love Ankha, she's in my town currently.



Si. Me gusta Ankha mucho


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2014)

likes Water types probably :y


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Zane said:


> likes Water types probably :y



Mhm

Has a cool sig!


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Has an even cooler sig


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Doesn't hang around tbt market place much ( doing a tbt giveaway right now)


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 29, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Doesn't hang around tbt market place much ( doing a tbt giveaway right now)


(Charger is broken and 3DS is low battery. I can't get the stuff if I win.)


----------



## Guero101 (Aug 29, 2014)

Tbt I transfer it on here....ist a giveaway


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

You have a Togepi Egg.


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

On semi-hiatus.
Also is a mod at Wishy's Star Company.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

You are half-right. I'm an admin there. ;D


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh, right. ://


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

You like cola


----------



## Aradai (Aug 30, 2014)

Vannilllabeth said:


> You like cola


That's actually false. I'm more of a ginger ale gal.
You like Mean Girls.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

That's true, I prefer ginger ale over cola to.... Lol.

You like anime


----------



## Leela (Aug 30, 2014)

You cried in the Animal Crossing Movie.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Aug 30, 2014)

IM SORRY, IT WAS SAD Dx

The person above me like summer


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

You have sig by sparklestar


----------



## Selene (Aug 30, 2014)

You live in virginia


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 30, 2014)

has nice art


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

You're a student.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

*Ninja'D*

Has a nice tumblr.
And the music is realy nice. I almost thought it was going to be ZZZ from Nichijou.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ilovelush said:


> You're a student.


You are ready to BINNNNGOOOOOOO!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Aug 30, 2014)

You're a 16 y/o dweeb.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> You're a 16 y/o dweeb.


Yes, I am a 16....dweeb. 
Also I'm so jealous of your villagers, I wanted all of them.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

You're located in America.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 30, 2014)

You live in the Virgina State, 2 states bellow where I live in.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Your tumblr url is the same as your TBT username.


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 30, 2014)

You're online.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

You are on invisimode or offline.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

You tell me to think happy & you think that means I will stay happy (Lies!!)


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Your sig has a spelling error.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Your sig is cute <3


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

Your sig needs to be centered.

And... um... thanks.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

Imma center it.


----------



## Myst (Aug 30, 2014)

You are awake.

Good idea.


----------



## brownboy102 (Aug 30, 2014)

You made me center my signature


----------



## Myst (Aug 31, 2014)

Your sig looks much better now. ^_^

There's still a typo. **obtained*


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 31, 2014)

The quote in your signature reminds me of the ending song from the Jirachi movie.
I loved that song as a kid.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

You play Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

You have a tumblr.


----------



## Myst (Sep 1, 2014)

You enjoy watching anime.


----------



## kyasarin (Sep 1, 2014)

you manage/own a forum~


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

You don't play many games.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

You have tumblur


----------



## Skep (Sep 1, 2014)

u live in NYC


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

You had a hard time selling Diana


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

You're from France.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Youre into anime


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

You're having a hard time finding your dreams villagers


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

Your friends with Gregrii.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

You prefer chocolate over vanilla


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Delphine said:


> You're having a hard time finding your dreams villagers



Your wrong i just got bob and snake today >

You have a ton of threads


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

(shoot)
You hate Michael Bay.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Is online


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

You have 19 wifi ratings.


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

You have a cake collectible from gamora


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

You are shooting for an egyptain animal crossing look


----------



## Flop (Sep 1, 2014)

You worship our Lord and Savior Bob


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Some rude people you didn't even know asked you for some of your TBT bells


----------



## OmgACNL (Sep 1, 2014)

You have 663 tbt bells


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

You like togepis


----------



## Flop (Sep 1, 2014)

You're no noob at games you're familiar with.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 1, 2014)

Magikarp King


----------



## Delphine (Sep 1, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Mudkip King



You're a time traveller


----------



## Aradai (Sep 1, 2014)

You were born in July.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 1, 2014)

Your nintendo ID is lewgee


----------



## Imitation (Sep 1, 2014)

Sold some gold tools


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

You do not know how to shrink an image.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Created this thread.


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

You state the obvious.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Speaks the truth XD


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

posts way to much a day


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

You speak Spanish.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

likes pokemon


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

You have a thing for Water type Pok?mon


----------



## taehyvng (Sep 2, 2014)

you're french


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 2, 2014)

chiaki nanami is your princess


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

has a lot of red candy


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

You were born in June


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 2, 2014)

You're studying at a film school


----------



## Delphine (Sep 2, 2014)

You have quite a lot of dream villagers


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

has lots of dream villagers


----------



## Jarrad (Sep 2, 2014)

has a togepi egg


----------



## Aradai (Sep 2, 2014)

You have a user title change.


----------



## Fawning (Sep 2, 2014)

You like anime, books, Bioshock, and pizza! c:


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

likes GOT


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 2, 2014)

Likes battling in pokemon.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

hasn't beaten me in a pokemon battle


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 2, 2014)

Has a Togepi Easter Egg.


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 2, 2014)

User is sp19047


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Has 6 cakes


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 2, 2014)

Owned me in a battle.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Owned me in a battle.



Has cool collectibles


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 2, 2014)

Ninja'd.

Likes flan.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Is a lady engulfed in the blackness.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Likes sparro


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

(I actually don't like Sparro that much. I like him but I messed up on my name title T.T )


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Doesn't like sparro that much


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 2, 2014)

Points out the obvious more then me.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 2, 2014)

Has a sig by a cupcakes


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Has a cool sig


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 2, 2014)

Likes pokemon


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Likes acnl


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 2, 2014)

Has way to many crocodiles


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Has way to many crocodiles



(Alligators) and not enough. 

Is missing 2 dreamies


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 2, 2014)

Is the mayor of franklin


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Voided chief


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Your friend code is 4613-7061-0960


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

New member


----------



## Allycat (Sep 2, 2014)

You speak spanish.


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

/Likes water type pokemon/ Ignore that

You like pixel art!


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Allycat said:


> You speak spanish.



I'm not sure or you're not sure? I'm sure. Lol! Likes Gayle!!  I like Gayle also!


----------



## Allycat (Sep 2, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> I'm not sure or you're not sure? I'm sure. Lol! Likes Gayle!!  I like Gayle also!



Yay! *high fives*

You consider yourself an avid gamer ^.^


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 2, 2014)

Likes yu gi oh


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 2, 2014)

Computers


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

You like water Pokemon! (I like Grass though so beware).


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 2, 2014)

Potatoes.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 2, 2014)

has 1000+ bells


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

Sailor Moon Fan


----------



## Hipster (Sep 2, 2014)

attack on titan fan


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 2, 2014)

You're a Hipster


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 2, 2014)

Um... you like to cosplay?


----------



## Myst (Sep 2, 2014)

You're back!


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Famous on Gamefaqs, TBT and wishy's.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

Is a hater towards private messages


----------



## azukitan (Sep 3, 2014)

Probably has kangaroos in her backyard


----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 3, 2014)

Omg ^^^^ but tbh yes lol

The above me joined last year


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

has too many pears


----------



## Fawning (Sep 3, 2014)

is the king of games


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

G.O.T.


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 3, 2014)

Likes Pok?mon.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 3, 2014)

You like potatoes


----------



## Lady Black (Sep 3, 2014)

Psssh. I like lemons. * Lemons.* 

You like...computers.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 3, 2014)

You have a ruby


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Somebody gave you Bob.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 3, 2014)

You have alot of quotes in your sig


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> You have allt of quotes in your sig



I'm curious as to what you mean by quotes.

You have a cake.


----------



## Myst (Sep 3, 2014)

You are awake and online.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

You're in the time travelers community.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

you see me hurting


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

You have a Togepi egg.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

has a tumblr


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Doesn't have a tumblr.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

has a cake collectible


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

You're friends with Kairi-Kitten.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

your from the Big Apple


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

You have no blog posts.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

friends with Jav


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Friends with Lady Black.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

has 13 wifi ratings


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

Zoraluv gave you that Togepi Egg.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

is gonna be my friend now? [:


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

I guess so.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

has 37 friends


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

You've been on this forum for a year.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

been on the forum 4 4 months


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

You have Gayle.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

you have 111 tbt


----------



## Aradai (Sep 3, 2014)

You have 125.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

3834 posts


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

2,613 posts


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

cowman2000


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Sep 3, 2014)

You've been on for over a year


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 3, 2014)

Born in June?>>>


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

has a small sig


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 3, 2014)

Has a nice signature.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

nice person


----------



## doubutsunomori (Sep 3, 2014)

You like Pok?mon.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 3, 2014)

has 3 of her dreamies


----------



## tinytaylor (Sep 3, 2014)

your last activity was 10 minutes ago (pedo winkie face goes here)


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

4 days until falcons get whooped


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

Your birthday is June 8th.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

joined in 2011


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

You have 131 TBT bells.


----------



## Myst (Sep 4, 2014)

You posted 7 minutes ago.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

semi-hiatus


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

You're currently living in the USA.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

You like Money.


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 4, 2014)

You joined on August 26th.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

You are a pirate.
*Har har fiddle dee dee.*


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 4, 2014)

You got a picture on DA named 20 hours well spent


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Big sig


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> You got a picture on DA named 20 hours well spent


Oh yeah...
The Pikmin 3 one...
Uh.....


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 4, 2014)

ninjad(wait)


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 4, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> Loves crocodiles



alligators

joined in april


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Big sig


Franklin's a nice town name.


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 4, 2014)

Use Yoshi on Mario kart


----------



## Spongebob (Sep 4, 2014)

Your english sucks
(Saw that on ur profile, not trying to insult you )


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

Hooba Dooba


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 4, 2014)

You have nice art


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 4, 2014)

You're from Pennsylvania.


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 4, 2014)

Kazunari said:


> You're from Pennsylvania.


No, i'm not.
You like anime


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

_Following Shin-chan around_

- - - Post Merge - - -



BerryPop said:


> No, i'm not.
> You like anime


Kirby Air Ride avatar, that was my jam when I was a kid.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 4, 2014)

BerryPop said:


> No, i'm not.
> You like anime



That's hella awkward. I was on the wrong page lol.
@sp. YOU'RE from  Pennsylvania.


----------



## Mango (Sep 4, 2014)

you are lemon queen


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 4, 2014)

I like Mangos, especially Mango Water Ice from Rita's.


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 4, 2014)

You're 16 years old.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 4, 2014)

Your a professional at stalking...

Not a good skill to have..


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 4, 2014)

Loves to roleplay.


----------



## Saylor (Sep 4, 2014)

You're feeling blue.

hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

likes waves


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

Waves and rocks.
This has brought to you by, waves and rocks.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

LIKES YOSHI


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 5, 2014)

So happy.


----------



## Redacted (Sep 5, 2014)

You're an artist.


----------



## Reenhard (Sep 5, 2014)

Skype name is jkampf64


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

You (most likely) played Don't Starve.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Your gone for a little bit


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 5, 2014)

You play too many forum games!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

You've read "The Little Prince". I think.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

147 tbt


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

You battle with my homegurl Swiftstream.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You battle with my homegurl Swiftstream.



Dats yo gurl?! cool cool!!


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 5, 2014)

Likes Alligators


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

new member


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Dats yo gurl?! cool cool!!


She's really cool to chat with tbh.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> She's really cool to chat with tbh.



Yea it seems like it! She's a good pokemon battler also


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

Friends with me now ^_^


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 5, 2014)

SENPAI ; 3 ;


----------



## Aradai (Sep 5, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> SENPAI ; 3 ;


SENPAI
and you're birthday's coming soon!~


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Accepted my friend request


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 5, 2014)

Has a togepi egg


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

Still loading


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 5, 2014)

Has drago


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

2 cats


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 5, 2014)

username is Guero101


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 5, 2014)

Is Mr.PhantomHive


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 5, 2014)

2 wolves


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2014)

The Guero himself


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

Doesn't want to be PMed but doesn't disable PMs.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2014)

You can disable PM's? I didn't know..


----------



## Naiad (Sep 6, 2014)

Settings ----> My Account ----> General Settings ----> Private Messaging

- - - Post Merge - - -

Likes to RP


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tysm.

Yes I do son, yes I do.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

You have disabled your private message feature.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

Still on semi-hiatus.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

You will be gone for a little bit.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

Started typing in purple, I see ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

New friend!


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

It's my new thing. 

You have 10 blog entries.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You are a ninja.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

All of your wi-fi ratings are positive.


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh a yummy. Cake


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 6, 2014)

Is battlin RJ


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

You are a catbug.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Kitty.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

Space Dandy is a dandy guy in space. :3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

booty


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

You got tumblr and DA.


----------



## Zane (Sep 6, 2014)

you are spoopy


----------



## Aradai (Sep 6, 2014)

You're rad :3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

So rad.


----------



## Myst (Sep 6, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You're rad :3



You need to check up on Wishy's Co more often. ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> So rad.



Ninja.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 6, 2014)

Myst said:


> Ninja.


These ninjas are everywhere man......


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> These ninjas are everywhere man......


_nyoom_


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> _nyoom_


There goes one right now!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

You have Bluebear.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

Bluebear's _cool_....
buddum tish


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

You make bad jokes.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparro said:


> You make bad jokes.



You live on TBT.


----------



## Skep (Sep 7, 2014)

ur on semi-hiatus


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

You're gamora's mum.


----------



## Skep (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> You're gamora's mum.



yea i adopted her


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

Changed icon and sig.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Skep said:


> yea i adopted her


She told me that you were a bad mom


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Uhh....idk...


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

You are an expert at stalking.

...which is kinda scary. (jk.)


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

You got a lot o' TBT.


----------



## Myst (Sep 7, 2014)

Not really. I used to have more.

You like cake.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 7, 2014)

Cake is great.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

I only like ice cream cake...


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

You don't get much VMs.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't even know what VM's are...


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Sparro said:


> I don't even know what VM's are...



Visitor Messages.
You live In A House.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh, damn It sucks ._.

Professional stalker.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 7, 2014)

Only ever made 3 threads.


----------



## Richluna (Sep 9, 2014)

she make bad jokes (LOL), like books, anime and video games


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

Has 2 villagers that are in my town right now.


----------



## Myst (Sep 9, 2014)

You have no collectibles.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 9, 2014)

Your profile has 1,963 visits


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

You left for a very long time and just came back around this month.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

I want a popsicle. :C


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

You got interested in AC because of SSB Melee.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Name has spark and arkanine in it.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 9, 2014)

u have a popsicle


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

You have the peach.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

You have popsicle and ice cream


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

You bought a useless add-on.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

"But Mario, it's my very own kart racing game!
It's me "Lewgee" your brother!" ~Vinesauce


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

Has to many bells T.T


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

I would spend them, but they're sold out of the 3+ images in signature items.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 9, 2014)

I need bells for more collectibles..


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

Has Diana.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 9, 2014)

"Theholycity"
That sounds so cool.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 9, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> "Theholycity"
> That sounds so cool.



It's my PS3 gamer tag and my deviantART username. I really don't like it as much as "Sparkanine" though.


----------



## Myst (Sep 11, 2014)

You bought the ice cream swirl and the popsicle collectibles.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 11, 2014)

BORN MAY 11th. Hehe...stalking...


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 11, 2014)

Likes apples.


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

You have 349 bells.


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

Lives in my nightmares, apparently ;-;


----------



## Myst (Sep 15, 2014)

You are 23 years old.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

You have 2 Ice Cream.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Sep 15, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> You have 2 Ice Cream.



You do art!  (You guess...)

I have seen some of your artwork, and it's very adorable!


----------



## azukitan (Sep 15, 2014)

You have 25 friends c:


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

u have 7 bells


----------



## Capella (Sep 15, 2014)

we r married


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 15, 2014)

Loves Rocket.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 15, 2014)

Is swift and is a stream.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 15, 2014)

"Love, love, love, it makes me fall to my knees and my heart pounds. The name of my lover sticks in my mind like bubblegum. I would love to love." ~ Sparro.

HAHAHA *becomes sparro's lover*

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamora said:


> we r married



WATTTTT how dare you husband


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Likes apples....and Stitch.


----------



## Skep (Sep 15, 2014)

joined 7 days after my bday


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2014)

Has a lot of TBT bells.
Also, Rocket.


----------



## Myst (Sep 19, 2014)

You own no collectibles.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

You own TWO collectibles.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 19, 2014)

You joined in august 2014

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would like to add, you posted on this board a lot today.lol


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

You joined in April yet I've never seen you around.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Sep 19, 2014)

your busy dying, says your title.


----------



## Tessie (Sep 19, 2014)

you're currently viewing the Index of The Bell Tree Forums


----------



## Aradai (Sep 19, 2014)

"ayy lmao"


----------



## Guero101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Has a tumblr


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 19, 2014)

likes yu gi oh


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 19, 2014)

Likes ahri


----------



## Zane (Sep 19, 2014)

avatar is a blue Pikachu instead of a blue Raichu


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 19, 2014)

Is zane, don't worry about it though.


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

You are known as HardyHarHarHar on WishyCo.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Has posted on ask sparros thread


----------



## Myst (Sep 20, 2014)

You live in NYC.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

_You_ live in my nightmares.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Your friends with sakuro7


----------



## dollydaydream (Sep 20, 2014)

you have 1,021 visits on your page :3c 
(it might be 1,022 now though )


----------



## PrincessBella (Sep 20, 2014)

Has tumblr


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 20, 2014)

Runs a cycling thread


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Local Fox dies because Sanic didn't get all of the Chaos Emeralds.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

You watch a bunch of anime.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

Sassmaster.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

One of your dream villagers is Beyonc? XD


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 20, 2014)

Has 2 lovely fruits.


----------



## Leela (Sep 20, 2014)

Has many lovely birthstones. One of them is a pearl, my birthstone


----------



## Aradai (Sep 20, 2014)

Leela said:


> One of your dream villagers is Beyonc? XD


it will happen.
You like Wicked?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Uses Tumblr.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> it will happen.
> You like Wicked?



Thank you, someone FINALLY recognises it 

Shayminskyforme88 slaps people with the Nurburgring.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Is in the Time Zone GMT +1.


----------



## Leela (Sep 21, 2014)

Has 844 posts at present.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Joined August 21, 2014 in GMT +1


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 21, 2014)

has no bells


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Baby member.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

You have dA.


----------



## Manazran (Sep 21, 2014)

Your PSN is theholycity


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

You joined in Feburary.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 21, 2014)

Has a super cool mayor.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

Has a really pretty town ngl


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Joined April


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

REALLY into pokemon


----------



## Alvery (Sep 21, 2014)

Friends with Zane


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bought an Eevee from me


----------



## Alvery (Sep 21, 2014)

Is in GMT + 8 timezone


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

You like Shaymin


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Got Ninja'd


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

888 posts.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Sep 21, 2014)

Woah didn't notice that. 
Nintendo Network ID is Lewgee


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Has two birthstone collectibles instead of one...


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

You currently have 6,899 posts.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Think Happy, stay Happy for infinity.
I wish I was in that world...


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Does art.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Likes Sparro.


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 21, 2014)

Has a black wii u 0,0 I AM BEHIND YOU NOW


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Likes tigers?


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 21, 2014)

Actually i don't like tigers; my username is a mix of my email and bengal the villager. I thought I should go with the theme.
Joined in August o.o


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

You tried to join The Jade Dagger but you were rejected.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Joined in February and yet has less posts then me..


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparro said:


> Joined in February and yet has less posts then me..



You are a mass poster with nothing else to do.


----------



## nard (Sep 21, 2014)

Has an ice cream I want.


----------



## maepay123 (Sep 21, 2014)

1: Really wants chocolate cake
2: is Looking through my window


----------



## Myst (Sep 21, 2014)

You play Harvest Moon.


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 21, 2014)

You role-play in the Jade Dagger. 030 WE DO NOT MENTION THE REJECTION..IT HURT


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

You have an old art thread.


----------



## ethre (Sep 21, 2014)

You made visitor messages on gamora's profile.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Has a Free! signature.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

Changed your avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Neat, isn't it?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah, I like this one more.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

You live in New York. (I'm jealous)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Ludwig.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

Lemmy and Yoshi.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> You live in New York. (I'm jealous)



it's not really as great as you think tbh


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Pennsylvania's better...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

You don't play Animal Crossing

Also how can you hate New York. I love it's pizza, subways, and everything else.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Pennsylvania's better...



OMG I live in Pennsylvania too!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> OMG I live in Pennsylvania too!


Yep...
Though society around here sucks.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> You don't play Animal Crossing
> 
> Also how can you hate New York. I love it's pizza, subways, and everything else.



I don't hate it. I don't really get why people just exaggerate it in media though.

You've been here for a year yet you have less posts than me.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

I wish that more boys play Animal Crossing.
*I'M SO LONELY....*


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

Has a black kirby in his smash roster


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I don't hate it. I don't really get why people just exaggerate it in media though.
> 
> You've been here for a year yet you have less posts than me.



I take a lot of breaks from the site for other things.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> Has a black kirby in his smash roster


It's a Dark Blue Kirby with Yellow Eyes though....Obvious maskless Meta Knight is obvious.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

Pokecam sent you a vm about buying games


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 21, 2014)

You clearly don't know that speculation is over for SSB.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

*LONG LIVE DEM KOOPALINGS...*


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> You clearly don't know that speculation is over for SSB.



I can dream :L
Also...
Sp is also know as darren jones on deviant art


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> I can dream :L
> Also...
> Sp is also know as darren jones on deviant art


*OH NOES MY FULL NAME IS OUT.
IT'S NO LONGER A SECRET TO EVERYBODY!
*


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

WHY DIDYA DO IT, MAN?

WHY DID YOU LET OUT HIS FULL NAME?

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHY DIDYA DO IT, MAN?

WHY DID YOU LET OUT HIS FULL NAME?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Then again, I had to..
It's not like it's a bad thing..some people just call me SP on that site.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 21, 2014)

You're a real stalker, aren't 'cha?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> *OH NOES MY FULL NAME IS OUT.
> IT'S NO LONGER A SECRET TO EVERYBODY!
> *


OH MAH GOD I DID IT LOLLIOLOLOOLOLPLO

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stalking liek a boss :L


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Good work!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

Im the ultimate stalker :L


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Is the ultimate stalker.

Say something that is super private about me, why dontcha?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

Your Posts Per Day 268.04


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 21, 2014)

Guess what, that isn't true as of tomorrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Failed at stalking me.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 21, 2014)

Touche sparro touche

- - - Post Merge - - -

Although...
YOU REJECTED SAKURO7's MARRIAGE REQUEST 
DUN DUN DUN'


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

*Dramatic Shock*


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey, do you still play Roblox, Darren?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

Not anymore, but my brothers basically stole my account.


----------



## Leela (Sep 24, 2014)

You live in Pennsylvania!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

Yep.
East Pennsylvania...that's where Trenton is...


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Gamora talks to you. Congrats.
dont listen to a word she says she is like a siren in the sea. you'll thank me later.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 24, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Not anymore, but my brothers basically stole my account.



Really? That's horrible. Did you try to reason with him? Also, is Roblox fun? What is it, like a combination of Minecraft and Lego?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

Information I have collected:

Sparkanine started playing forum mafia games recently.

She is surprised that people would look for her.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Maverick said:


> Information I have collected:
> 
> Sparkanine started playing forum mafia games recently.
> 
> She is surprised that people would look for her.


Both are tru. ;;;^]
and jrpgs omg


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

You live in texas

- - - Post Merge - - -

AGH NINJAD!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Then you live in NY


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Both are tru. ;;;^]
> and jrpgs omg


Yep, I love jrpgs so much. SO MUCH.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

You like Jojo's Bizzare Adventure.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

Manzanas said:


> Really? That's horrible. Did you try to reason with him? Also, is Roblox fun? What is it, like a combination of Minecraft and Lego?


Meh, I don't mind.
The community went downhill a long time ago.
It's basically Minecraft and Lego...but you're aren't missing out.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

You draw.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

You like anime.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Sep 24, 2014)

Writes fanfics ;3


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

Fairy Tale otaku.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

Likes Yoshi.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

Yoshi is boss


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

Also likes Space Dandy.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Joined in July.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

Has a deviantart.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Is my IRL friend.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

Has a crush on a certain somebody.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 24, 2014)

Seems to like ludwig..


----------



## cannedcommunism (Sep 24, 2014)

Is very deep.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

You're on marioboards.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

Reblogs stuff?


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Maverick said:


> Reblogs stuff?


Lotso stuff.
I'm assuming you played Bioshock? '<'


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> Lotso stuff.
> I'm assuming you played Bioshock? '<'



yea some of all of them.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Maverick said:


> yea some of all of them.


aww yiss
Um, I've ran out of things to use against you...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 24, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> aww yiss
> Um, I've ran out of things to use against you...



aww. If you ever just want to talk about random stuff, you can pm me or go to my ask thread.http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?227266-Ask-the-Maverick

bioshock is super cool.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 24, 2014)

Lives life..(Novice stalker)


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Deep.


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 24, 2014)

Actually playing Bioshaq and not Bioshock.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Actually playing Bioshaq and not Bioshock.


Bioshaq would be a dream of mine.
Has a thing for Toads.


----------



## a potato (Sep 24, 2014)

Your name is Tiffany


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

Really, really likes the Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Puffy (Sep 24, 2014)

You don't play AC:NL anymore


----------



## Radda (Sep 24, 2014)

You reallllly like Ross o Donovan
Your 11 (I envy your youth)
You like drawing
Your in 5th or 6th grade?
You have a pastely kind of art style
You stalk the basement alot.


----------



## Swiftstream (Sep 24, 2014)

Joined 20 days ago.


----------



## a potato (Sep 24, 2014)

you dislikes bad grammar



hehe


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

You VM Mary.


----------



## Puffy (Sep 24, 2014)

you run the TBT hype train


----------



## Aradai (Sep 24, 2014)

You watch Kill la Kill.


----------



## Myst (Sep 24, 2014)

You love to read.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 25, 2014)

Still waiting for podracer35 to update that CYOA and see what's behind the Rose Door, right?


----------



## Manazran (Sep 25, 2014)

You on average make 0.38 posts a day.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Your signature is super tall.


----------



## Cariad (Sep 25, 2014)

You stalked me


----------



## Aradai (Sep 25, 2014)

Cariad said:


> You stalked me



You stalked me.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

Stalker Stalk


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 25, 2014)

Name is Dave?..I tried..


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 25, 2014)

IT'S DARREN
TRY AGAIN!


----------



## Puffy (Sep 26, 2014)

you have a fabulous art thread


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

YEP SO FAB FAB.
Also, dongs.


----------



## Manzanas (Sep 26, 2014)

So, Darren, your brothers took you Roblox account but you have more than one account in that game, right? darren98 and sp19047?


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 26, 2014)

Yep.
I think I made that account as a back-up, but it's been so long since I made that account.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 26, 2014)

You have excellent art


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

Why thank you, good sir.
^ v ^


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

You really like Meow and space dandy


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 27, 2014)

He's a dork....also, it's ending tonight and I'm sad about it.
RADDA


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

We need more stalking in this thread.
LET'S DO THIS SUPER SCOTCH.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 29, 2014)

You're 16 and live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 29, 2014)

You called me a famous, even though I'm really just the saddest ***** on the planet. :00


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Your Gamertag is "Bobby Caygeon".

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> You called me a famous, even though I'm really just the saddest ***** on the planet. :00


Aw...don't feel bad for yourself.


----------



## Aradai (Sep 29, 2014)

r.i.p. Space Dandy.

sorry but its true. I am really am the saddest ***** on planet earth. just ask my tbt "counseller" of the sort.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

You'll be sadly missed...oh great one....


----------



## azukitan (Sep 29, 2014)

Is a 16 year old dweeb XD

(BUT A LOVABLE ONE)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep, so lovable. > v <


----------



## Solaeus (Sep 29, 2014)

16 year old "dweeb", lives in Pennsylvania


----------



## Myst (Sep 30, 2014)

You have a deviantart.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 30, 2014)

Proboards.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Still hyped for smash bro's, which comes out in four or five days.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 30, 2014)

Have posted on my ask me thread


----------



## Aradai (Sep 30, 2014)

49.18 posts per day.


----------



## Capella (Sep 30, 2014)

i know u draw mean art of me  !!


----------



## Aradai (Sep 30, 2014)

gamora said:


> i know u draw mean art of me  !!


it was rokket u weeb


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Likes to draw.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

You post alot in the Basement forum thing


----------



## Puffy (Sep 30, 2014)

You like to draw.

alsowe'rebothincalifornia


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

(awww yis cali girls)

You like to draw an d play tomodatchi life uwu


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Likes baguettes?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Ive never had a baguette lol

likes pokemon (obvi)


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 30, 2014)

Your Nintendo id is cowman2000

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your FC is 0147-0819-9418


----------



## Puffy (Sep 30, 2014)

you have *2* cakes


----------



## Aradai (Sep 30, 2014)

Has deviantART.


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2014)

has a fan that immediately recognized your koolness


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

ninja'd

likes to draw


----------



## Zane (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol I was wondering how you could find something like that out so fast. I was prepared to believe you tho. x'D

anyway ^^^ has cool art :D (saw you in the museum lol)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 30, 2014)

Cool art as well.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

dRAWS RLLY CUTE ANIMAL CROSSING STUFF


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 30, 2014)

Became a fan of the basement..?


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 30, 2014)

Also became a fan of the basement.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

Makes awesome art


----------



## Zane (Oct 1, 2014)

Also makes awesome art!!! so many cute artists omg..
also has a new car


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

You have 8 bells.


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 1, 2014)

Lafiel is your bff.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 1, 2014)

You're from Great Britain.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 1, 2014)

Mayor of the moon.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 1, 2014)

"....because of Melee."
Melee your favorite?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 1, 2014)

likes space dandy


----------



## azukitan (Oct 1, 2014)

You're much younger than I am ; ;


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 1, 2014)

You're in Austin, Texas.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lives is Pennsylvania and..

You are a 16 year old dweeb that plays a lot of video games, draws, and watch a bunch of anime.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 1, 2014)

You live in a house.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

PERFECT


----------



## Myst (Oct 1, 2014)

You enjoy writing quotes.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 1, 2014)

You have an account on Wishy and Gamefaqs.

And, sadly, I can't write quotes anymore. Ran out of room..


----------



## Puffy (Oct 1, 2014)

you fight like a dragon


----------



## kassie (Oct 2, 2014)

Wants to be drawn like a baguette.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 2, 2014)

You use  way too much.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Lives in a cardboard box and likes Mint.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

Your birthday is 5 days after mine


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Your birthday is 2 weeks away!


----------



## Astro0 (Oct 2, 2014)

you make awesome art!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Also makes art.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 2, 2014)

NN ID is darren98


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

"ShawnAppleMac"


----------



## Sinister (Oct 2, 2014)

Is from Pennsylvania.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 2, 2014)

Lives in a town made of cheese... I mean.. Moon.. yaay..


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

2 years older than me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Lives in a town made of cheese.


Has Bluebear for a dream villager.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 2, 2014)

*Whistles* I ninja'd you and feel the need to post about it because im a terrible human being.
Likes Luna.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

Luna is best cat.
Meow too.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 2, 2014)

Doesn't have Shulk in his SSB4 roster.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 2, 2014)

I'M REALLY FEELING IT!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 2, 2014)

July 1st C:


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

You are online right now.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

You're online too


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

You have all your dreamies!


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 3, 2014)

You live in nightmares.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

You like pandas.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Has 19 friends.


----------



## Myst (Oct 3, 2014)

Your signature was too big.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Has a Popsicle and a Ice Cream Swirl.


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Oct 3, 2014)

Rignelda is 18!


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 3, 2014)

Our birthdays are in the same month.


----------



## Famichan (Oct 3, 2014)

You have 299 total posts c:


----------



## Chrome Dokuro (Oct 3, 2014)

you live in germany~


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 3, 2014)

Is the mist guardian.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 3, 2014)

Your character's name is Wilson.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 3, 2014)

Doesn't have a non-mayor character called Bob. (Who am I kidding, we all do. I have one, at least..)


----------



## Aradai (Oct 3, 2014)

Only 4 wifi ratings.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 3, 2014)

Has Kid Cat as one of your villagers.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Your town name is Lylat


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

You're a fan of Sailor Venus


----------



## Aradai (Oct 3, 2014)

Your birthday is soon!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 3, 2014)

YAY!! 
You're Tiffany of Valoria C:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Can't think of anything*

Your birthday is soon...


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 3, 2014)

Apollo but no Whitney.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Your NN ID is darren98


----------



## Leela (Oct 4, 2014)

Crackle is one of your dreamies. There's a first time for everything


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

You've got Coco from Mieiki


----------



## Manazran (Oct 4, 2014)

You're a hue fan of Sailor Venus


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

has more bells than posts


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

You don't regret the things you've done, you regret the things you didn't do when you had the chance.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

You're cycling for merengue


----------



## Sinister (Oct 4, 2014)

Has obtained all her dreamies.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

You're the mayor of Moon


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

You draw.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Oct 4, 2014)

Your a nice person.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 4, 2014)

Your town name is Tamsin.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 4, 2014)

Joined in May.


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 4, 2014)

Your name is Tiffany.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 4, 2014)

Your town name's Keiros.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 4, 2014)

You like posting in the basement.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

You like Bravely Default


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 4, 2014)

Galaxian.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 4, 2014)

Birdsarecool asked you whats your favortie bird?


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

You can't sleep xD


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 4, 2014)

CRESENT..BEAM..SHOWA


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 4, 2014)

You joined July 15, 2014(or what ever date that is in your timezone)


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

You like Pokemon


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Marshal is one of your dreamies c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

You joined in may... I can imagine your name as May for some reason


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wait a sec  You think my actually name is May ? 
Haha nope it's Jenny ^-^ 
Ooh and you've got all dreamies c:


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Jenny<3 said:


> Wait a sec  You think my actually name is May ?
> Haha nope it's Jenny ^-^
> Ooh and you've got all dreamies c:



Nah, I can just imagine it could be that haha C: You're blonde...?


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 4, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Nah, I can just imagine it could be that haha C: You're blonde...?



Haha ok  <3
Well my hair is blonde and a bit brown


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

You have dark blonde hair C:


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

Has 3993 bells


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Oct 4, 2014)

One of Puffy's dream villagers is Olivia~


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

We share a dream villager :3c


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Likes Baguettes.


----------



## PrincessDuckling (Oct 4, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar has an average daily post count of 226.83! Impressive!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

Joined christmas eve WHAT


----------



## kasane (Oct 4, 2014)

You live in Australia so hi neighbouring country


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 4, 2014)

HAIII NEWIE


----------



## Puffy (Oct 4, 2014)

You're not-even-in-a-pickle


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 4, 2014)

Loveliest Alpaca is your Nintendo Network ID.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 4, 2014)

Your user is sp19047.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 4, 2014)

Likes black butler.


----------



## Myst (Oct 4, 2014)

You're back!


----------



## Zane (Oct 5, 2014)

Likes to write


----------



## Radda (Oct 5, 2014)

You are 22.and you like pumpkaboos


----------



## Puffy (Oct 5, 2014)

we're both in california


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

Califooornaaaaa


----------



## azukitan (Oct 5, 2014)

Falco is seemingly your best character in SSB ;3


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

Pikachu is, actually.
Jigglypuff too, but in Melee is where I'm the supreme ruler of Jigglypuff.

Does fantastic art


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 5, 2014)

You draw ^-^ <3


----------



## Leela (Oct 5, 2014)

As I type this, you are viewing the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 5, 2014)

Your real name is leela


----------



## Leela (Oct 5, 2014)

Your real name is Leila.


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

Your signature is huge!


----------



## Naiad (Oct 5, 2014)

We just did a thing 

Also you write on Wattpad


----------



## Aradai (Oct 5, 2014)

Role player!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

"Slay tiff, slay."


----------



## Aradai (Oct 5, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> "Slay tiff, slay."


You post a lot in the Intro Board.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 5, 2014)

Mahou is your wife.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

Has an effing cool siggy.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Roleplayed in "Life Now."


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

Changed their username


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

Bella is not your name.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yus finally someone who knows


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

You're not in a pickle.


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

You have an ice-cream


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

You use invisimode.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

You follow whispers


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

Met you in the summer.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

WHAT


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 5, 2014)

Made me SCREAM.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 5, 2014)

AHHHHHH


----------



## Puffy (Oct 5, 2014)

Has 2 7s and 2 9s in their friend code


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Has 3 2's and 3 3's in their FC.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 5, 2014)

Changed their name.
Did Natty help you?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah...


----------



## Myst (Oct 5, 2014)

Someone donated bells to you.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 5, 2014)

Still finding the truth.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

has SSB4


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

You are frustrated(?)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

? what


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

Your avatar is frustrated. There.


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Your a memberof the wishy star foundation


----------



## Myst (Oct 6, 2014)

You want Whitney or Lucky?


----------



## Radda (Oct 6, 2014)

Nope I'm trying to figure out which one to sacrifice.
You want Kiki


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 6, 2014)

You have a cycle town...?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 6, 2014)

Likes Stitch c:


----------



## Sinister (Oct 6, 2014)

Has 33 friends.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 6, 2014)

Has less than 15 friends.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Your dreamie is Maple ^-^


----------



## Sinister (Oct 6, 2014)

Your town's name is RiverSea.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 6, 2014)

Also plays LoL and WoW besides Animal Crossing


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Your town's name is Machi


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 6, 2014)

Huge fan of Sailor V.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 6, 2014)

(haha come on that's too obvious ! And you're the third person, who said that !) 

Uum you've got a fabulous art Thread :3


----------



## Aradai (Oct 6, 2014)

Joined one month after me.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

You're a member of WishyCo.


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 7, 2014)

You've left a total of 13 wi-fi feedbacks for other people.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 7, 2014)

You've got 10 friends c;


----------



## AnnaCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

You're a really huge fan of Sailor Venus ♥


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 7, 2014)

We both spend the day the same way!  (playing video games)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

You have Pekoe in your town.


----------



## LeilaChan (Oct 7, 2014)

You joined tbt this year


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

You like Tangled.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 7, 2014)

You don't have any dreamies :c


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 7, 2014)

Has some of the best dogs in your town.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

Likes Digimon


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Oct 7, 2014)

Doesn't have any dream villagers.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 7, 2014)

is hopping


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 7, 2014)

Has blogged about your mom


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 7, 2014)

Does not have any blog entries.


----------



## Myst (Oct 7, 2014)

You're on full try-hard mode until November.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

You created your account in 2014.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

In her 20's


----------



## Myst (Oct 8, 2014)

You have more posts than bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Has only TBT beach party items.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 8, 2014)

Has 3 characters in star fall


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

Is a girl.


----------



## FluffyEsther (Oct 8, 2014)

You're an adult.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

You have Isabelle in your avatar.


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

You update _The Starfall Press_ daily.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 10, 2014)

has 237 bells


----------



## Myst (Oct 10, 2014)

You have 13 bells.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

More posts than me


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

You have all your dreamies.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 11, 2014)

is alive.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Makes obvious statements.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Likes sugar.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

You just went on a posting spree.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

YAS


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Likes pastels.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

joined on the same day as me


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh sweet!


----------



## Zane (Oct 11, 2014)

Hasn't picked their dream villagers yet :b


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 11, 2014)

Your town is the new home of Pietro, who moved from my town a while ago


----------



## Dandie (Oct 11, 2014)

Apparently has sexy hair.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

Well your name reminds me of a flower


----------



## Dandie (Oct 11, 2014)

Your name rhymes


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

I love your sig


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Changed their avatar recently.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

You are a cavern creature.


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Myst said:


> You are a cavern creature.



You want to find the truth lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

posts a lot lately


----------



## 35mm (Oct 11, 2014)

Doesn't like cheesecake???


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

Likes Clint Eastwood?


----------



## 35mm (Oct 11, 2014)

Truuuu

IS SEVENTEEN


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

35mm said:


> Truuuu
> 
> IS SEVENTEEN



IS DAMN FINE COFFEE


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 11, 2014)

joined same date as me


----------



## 35mm (Oct 11, 2014)

^^^Likes cHErRY BLOSSOMS


sugargalaxy said:


> IS DAMN FINE COFFEE



It's a Twin Peaks reference


----------



## sugargalaxy (Oct 11, 2014)

35mm said:


> ^^^Likes cHErRY BLOSSOMS
> 
> 
> It's a Twin Peaks reference



I know. ^~^ I just thought it'd be funny to say.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 11, 2014)

Joined April 8 this year.


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

You are shooting for the moon.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 11, 2014)

You have a cute bunny in your sig


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 11, 2014)

Has joined for more than a year.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 11, 2014)

Has all the birthstones.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 11, 2014)

I want to shoot for the moon...
BUT IT'S COMING DOWN! I ONLY HAVE LIKE 2 DAYS to save Termina!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 11, 2014)

name is Darren


----------



## Myst (Oct 11, 2014)

You changed your avatar recently.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Has read divergent


----------



## Dandie (Oct 12, 2014)

Has all their dreamies.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 12, 2014)

The age 11


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2014)

Has a…really disturbing signature.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 12, 2014)

obsessions are Lana Del Rey and the Koopalings.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 12, 2014)

Has two towns.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

Has 20 friends.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Oct 12, 2014)

Born June 12


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 12, 2014)

Likes waterfalls


----------



## Dandie (Oct 12, 2014)

Posted on this thread 13 minutes ago.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

Likes Pinky?


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 12, 2014)

Do not play AC so much anymore

- - - Post Merge - - -



FoxWolf64 said:


> Has a…really disturbing signature.



little kid c: Sweet of you


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

You have a deviantART.


----------



## Cariad (Oct 12, 2014)

used to be my stalker buddie now stalker bae yo


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 12, 2014)

loves music from 80-90s (dont blame ya I love it too)


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Has a weird sense of humor.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 12, 2014)

Likes cherries.


----------



## Cariad (Oct 12, 2014)

has a red feather


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

Mahoushoujo is your equal
(and you like David Bowie :D)


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

you're really really cute

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cariad said:


> used to be my stalker buddie now stalker bae yo



ayeeee


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Likes sad songs.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 12, 2014)

We battle on SSB


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Does beautiful art.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 12, 2014)

You're 16 years old


----------



## Dandie (Oct 12, 2014)

Has 4 dogs in her town.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Shot for the moon. Sadly, the moon was fake.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 12, 2014)

You joined 8 days after me


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 12, 2014)

Got tumblr


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

You're Swedish


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Joined on 14th of May.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 12, 2014)

You have character models on a birthday cake


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Joined just over a month ago


----------



## Dandie (Oct 12, 2014)

Has a yellow candy.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Has an avatar of Pinky. (I think?)


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 12, 2014)

Your town's name is New Leaf


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

watches anime


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

Has a great Sheep villager.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 12, 2014)

Has Greninja in their SSB4 roster. (You. Shulk. Now. Shulk. For. Life.)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 12, 2014)

Has a quote from Rocco


----------



## ilovelush (Oct 12, 2014)

has a username


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

is a fan of many youtubers


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 12, 2014)

Has tumblr


----------



## Dandie (Oct 12, 2014)

Has a gif for their avatar.


----------



## Lady Black (Oct 12, 2014)

Is 11.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 12, 2014)

Doesn't have a signature.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 12, 2014)

love the movie Coraline


----------



## Otasira (Oct 12, 2014)

Currently works at an interior design shop


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 12, 2014)

A nutty squirrel.


----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2014)

ships Rover x Blanca

ninja'd, need a moment to stalk you huehuehue
edit: has smash 4! :< *jealous*


----------



## Aradai (Oct 12, 2014)

you have a really really cute pumpkaboo


----------



## Dandie (Oct 12, 2014)

Has been posting visitor messages lately.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 13, 2014)

Coraline? is that your name


----------



## uriri (Oct 13, 2014)

You either sell or gave Kidd Cat to user Milano :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Oct 13, 2014)

You've got a cute ac blog ^-^


----------



## uriri (Oct 13, 2014)

awww thank you~ please follow that, i'll follow back lmao
~
You love *Sailor Moon* <3 yasss


----------



## Dandie (Oct 13, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Coraline? is that your name



No it's a quote from the book.

Has a lot of birthstones.


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

You changed your signature recently.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

You're a girl


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

You enjoy using TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

You have a rabbit in your sig


----------



## Myst (Oct 14, 2014)

You have two alts in your town.


----------



## Locket (Oct 14, 2014)

Loves posting.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 14, 2014)

Your avatar is a cat.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Your avatar is a cat too.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

Always in the basement


----------



## Dandie (Oct 14, 2014)

Has a yellow candy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 14, 2014)

States the obvious


----------



## Dandie (Oct 14, 2014)

States that I state the obvious.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 14, 2014)

Likes coraline.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Has a cool tumblr.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

Has a town called Odaiba.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Has 3 mayors with the same hairstyle, but different color.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 14, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Has 3 mayors with the same hairstyle, but different color.



There's only one mayor, the other two are just villagers.

Anyway, you joined on July 14th.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 14, 2014)

Joined the same week when Smash 3DS came out in Japan.


----------



## Myst (Oct 15, 2014)

You changed your avatar recently.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 15, 2014)

Has a tumblr about a creepy ACNL town that I'm assuming is theirs?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

A Gamecube fanboy, and I'm proud of it.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 15, 2014)

Adores kangaroos in Animal Crossing


----------



## Sholee (Oct 15, 2014)

draws really well!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Adores kangaroos in Animal Crossing


I only love 2 of them though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> draws really well!


Has a perfect town layout.
HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

I swear that you are always before my post


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

That's a pure coincidence.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nah ah


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

You're from the eastern hemisphere.


----------



## Dandie (Oct 15, 2014)

You joined about a month ago.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 15, 2014)

Has 3 gemstones


----------



## DarkOnyx (Oct 15, 2014)

Named Jade.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Has eight friends.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2014)

The last comment left on your page was by Stepheroo.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 15, 2014)

has 19 in roman numerals in their user title.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

koolest kid in town


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Has a username with Taylor Swift's last name in it.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 15, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> koolest kid in town



UHM EXCUSE YOU.

You really want a chocolate cake thanks for always reminding me Zane.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Super cool person!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 15, 2014)

Has Yu-gi in signature.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

You're 21 years-old.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Has like a super cool sig


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

King of games.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Has a super cool mario kart 8 license


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 15, 2014)

You have a cool license as well. ^ v ^


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Has a super cool smash roster


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 15, 2014)

Needs to have a rematch w/me sometime


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 15, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Needs to have a rematch w/me sometime



For real though!! Haven't heard from you in a while. What's up?


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 16, 2014)

Your avatar has Kuriboh.


----------



## Hevany (Oct 16, 2014)

^ lives in a cardboard box in California


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 16, 2014)

^ Is from Texas


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2014)

Joined TBT one week before the 50th anniversary of JFK's assassination.


----------



## Myst (Oct 16, 2014)

You enjoy using TBT.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 16, 2014)

You also enjoy using TBT.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 16, 2014)

You have a Tumblr Blog.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 16, 2014)

Has no Dream Address.


----------



## kassie (Oct 16, 2014)

Has a dA and very nice art.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2014)

Has no TBT Bells.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 16, 2014)

Is older than me


----------



## Dandie (Oct 16, 2014)

Has a quote in their sig.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2014)

Has Pinky throwing an apple in avatar.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 16, 2014)

Has 6 collectibles


----------



## Aradai (Oct 16, 2014)

CORRECTION: you watch PMMM.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 16, 2014)

Is confused between two threads.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Is confused between two threads.



OH RIGHT LOL


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 16, 2014)

Has a tumblr and a dA.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 16, 2014)

Likes Meow from space dandy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

Has two girls in sig.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 17, 2014)

Has a blog called the Starfall Press.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

You sniped Apple2012 in the banned thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

You have an avatar of heaven like what a happy girl would do.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

You are incorrect. It's a temporary avatar until I find something I like.

*has been too lazy to find one*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

Is a huge CYOA fan.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 17, 2014)

weird


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

You hate moderators.


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

You have 99 VM's.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

Your birthday is May 11th


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 17, 2014)

Is the super coolest person on TBT


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

Aw ~

Is lovely


----------



## Myst (Oct 17, 2014)

You asked me a question.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 17, 2014)

Answered my questions


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

Cute


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 17, 2014)

Has 26,201 Pageviews on deviantart


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

Changed sig.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Your meow meow cat is awesome on devianart


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH-


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

I THINK YOU LIKE COURAGE THE COWARDLY DOG


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

COURAGE IS THE BEST SHOW ON CARTOON NETWORK.
Also, Dexter's Lab, Johnny Bravo, and PPG.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Well duh IKR.
Has a license


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

Has 2 cakes.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 17, 2014)

Has a popsicle


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 17, 2014)

Has the user title addon, which you don't need anymore.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

Has over 9,000 posts within a single month.
*IT'S OVER 8,000 DARGH*


----------



## Balverine (Oct 17, 2014)

Likes Space Dandy


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 17, 2014)

Space Dandy is love, Space Dandy is life.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 17, 2014)

really likes Mymyamo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

Likes to post simultaneously as others do.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 17, 2014)

is on planet earth


----------



## Puffy (Oct 17, 2014)

misspelled am in their signature


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 17, 2014)

Has created a rant thread about ACC.


----------



## Zane (Oct 17, 2014)

Ur name is Mica


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Has 3 of the best cats and I want Rudy and Bob so badly.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

Has an animal crossing tumblr... right?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

I think so.
It tends to be alot of things.
But it's primary an Animal Crossing blog.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Has numbers in username.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 18, 2014)

is ironic.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Has 234 VM's


----------



## Dandie (Oct 18, 2014)

Is friends with 22 people.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Shoots for the moon, and if he/she misses, she'll fly into the sun!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Friend Code is 4098-3555-9825


----------



## RainbowCherry (Oct 18, 2014)

Joined on September 9 2014


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

Has a cake in their signature


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Has two smug villagers in avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Erik isn't a smug.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

You're breaking the rules. Shouldn't this thread be about posting information of the user above?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

But I broke the rules several times on threads like this.
Anyways, your characters in your town wear the same outfit but a different color.


----------



## Reenhard (Oct 18, 2014)

From  Pennsylvania


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Has a tumblr and a dA page.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Had a Nintendo Network account.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

Has 4 food items


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

"LoveliestAlpaca"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

User above has claimed post #1400.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 18, 2014)

*lmao irc*

Plays AC on a daily basis.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 18, 2014)

Your birthday is Febuary 13th and you're 21. You also live somewhere in the south.

(Meant for Apple)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Has posted a blog entry about an infraction.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Doesn't have a tumblr.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

we both have chrissy and whitney


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Huh, weird.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

ITS THE SPY CAt again


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Joined on March 14th


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

It was your birthday two days ago. Happy late birthday!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Joined on March 14th



You just sniped me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

You have less than 1,000 TBT out of ABD.


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

You also have less than 1,000 TBT out of ABD.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

You have 2013 in your GameFAQs username.


----------



## Locket (Oct 18, 2014)

You are online


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

You have a cat in your avatar.


----------



## Locket (Oct 18, 2014)

Has too many blog posts. What is that for?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Name is summer!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Uses ice creams to indicate that dreamies are obtained.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Has bought or won ice-cream collectibles?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Has bought or won ice-cream collectibles?



I got them as a gift.

Has yellow candy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

Joined a day after my cousins birthday


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2014)

Didn't hide add-ons from user inventory.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

might change that now-

Knows how to do that


----------



## uriri (Oct 18, 2014)

was born October 16th. Belated Happy Birthday btw :3


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2014)

You've had New Leaf since February of this year
(and I think it was your birthday recently as well so belated happy birthday to you too :0)


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Has a Pumpkaboo for a sig.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

name is Darren


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

has 5 numbers in their username


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

can count?


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Your name is Daniella.
Nice name!


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

You posted at 5:45pm PST.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 18, 2014)

Posted at 9:23 PM EST.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

posted 12:55pm


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

You are currently online.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 18, 2014)

WOAH NO WAY


----------



## Myst (Oct 18, 2014)

YES WAY!


----------



## CR33P (Oct 18, 2014)

Lives in Prison Shower, In Your Nightmares at 42069 Soap Ln... and just dropped a bar of soap..


----------



## Puffy (Oct 18, 2014)

Is offline


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello offline person!


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 19, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Hello offline person!



Stays up until 1 A.M. in your own timezone on TBT.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

You are currently online.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2014)

Semi-Hiatus (Might've spelt it wrong.)


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

What's this "Semi-Hiatus" you're speaking of?


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2014)

Something to do with myst.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Something to do with myst.



Eh, it's not really a semi-hiatus as it is a laziness thing.

Also, you need to find a happier place.

You're a good person but TBT just... somehow brings out your bad qualities. (no offense)


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> Eh, it's not really a semi-hiatus as it is a laziness thing.
> 
> Also, you need to find a happier place.
> 
> You're a good person but TBT just... somehow brings out your bad qualities. (no offense)



That is so true ._.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> That is so true ._.



yyyup... then they do it in a way that you look like the bad person when in actuality, you really aren't.

Sorry you had to deal with that whole fiasco earlier. It really stinks when something as cool like that gets chewed and spat out like garbage by other people.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> yyyup... then they do it in a way that you look like the bad person when in actuality, you really aren't.
> 
> Sorry you had to deal with that whole fiasco earlier. It really stinks when something as cool like that gets chewed and spat out like garbage by other people.



Yeah. It's annoying and sad...


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> Yeah. It's annoying and sad...



Congrats on achieving 10,000 posts! ^^"


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 19, 2014)

OH WHAT
OMFG
WHAT
I DIDN'T
OMFG


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

you done it


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

CONGLATURATION ! ! ! 
YOU ACHIEVED 10,000 POST!
AND PROOVED THE JUSTICE OF OUR FANDOM! 
NOW GO AND REST OUR HERO!


----------



## Puffy (Oct 19, 2014)

Has a food collectible


----------



## Puffytogi (Oct 19, 2014)

This is fun! =D


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Has a bunch of pink villagers.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 19, 2014)

^^^ Last poll you started was about Rooney^^


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

I actually never expected that thread to make it pass page 1.

Oh and you're a sig maker.


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

You are friends with Apple2012.


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

Myst said:


> You are friends with Apple2012.



You aren't friends with Apple2012.
:>


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 19, 2014)

You made me a pixel mayor^^^


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

You make sigs


----------



## starlark (Oct 19, 2014)

You really really love Stitch. And hey, I can't blame you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

You have a chibi with a red skirt in your avatar.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

You reckon you should never worry


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 19, 2014)

You have one yellow candy


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 19, 2014)

You have Ruby and Ankha.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> You reckon you should never worry



That's a song name I put in my user title.



DoctorGallifrey said:


> You have one yellow candy



You have no candy.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

You got your user title from a song name


----------



## Myst (Oct 19, 2014)

You were just banned by me on the banned thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

You complained about me canceling my CYOA.


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

You've forsaken the choco cake in order to pursue candies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

You have 3 chocolate cakes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

You must love apples...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

Your character in-game probably wears skirts.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Nah, it wears a dress C:

Yours all has ponytails...?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

Yep, they all have ponytails

You have only sweets below your avatar.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 19, 2014)

You viewed my blog


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Supports HardyHarHarHar


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 19, 2014)

likes lelo and stitch


----------



## Beleated_Media (Oct 19, 2014)

Has three ice creams


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 19, 2014)

Has a reference to the Stale Cupcakes song in username.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> Has three ice creams



You sniped me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 19, 2014)

Got gifted a cake because you got a bad rating.. D;


----------



## Zane (Oct 19, 2014)

your first vm was from dreamysnowx


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Has an interesting tumblr blog.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 19, 2014)

Likes the best character in space dandy


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Likes Erik, an unappreciated villager.

Also, yes Meow is best character.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

ships homura x madoka, i think.


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 19, 2014)

Plays Mk8.
Also erik is not underappreciated? He's pretty popular?

EDIT: Super pretty~


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

ninja lol


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 19, 2014)

_the_ bae


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 19, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> ships homura x madoka, i think.


Who?
Awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Swiftstream said:


> Also erik is not underappreciated? He's pretty popular?


Many people are kinda on and off about him (Especially on tumblr).


----------



## Aradai (Oct 19, 2014)

rip Space Dandy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Has glasses


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

has brown hair o.o ?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> has brown hair o.o ?



In reality, I actually do.

You put hyphens in your user title.


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Someone left a review of the movie Frozen on your profile


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

You are missing a question mark in your user title.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> Someone left a review of the movie Frozen on your profile



You sniped me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Has just updated avatar.


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

You are currently banning people.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Likes kissing cartoons...


----------



## Pearls (Oct 20, 2014)

You were born on October 16


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Has a mailbox.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Has 4 friends.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

has a avatsatr


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 20, 2014)

Joined on May 31, 2014.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 20, 2014)

^is a Gemini


----------



## Sinister (Oct 20, 2014)

Your town's name is Burtsy.


----------



## Myst (Oct 20, 2014)

You changed your sig recently.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ellabella12345 said:


> Likes kissing cartoons...



*anime. ;P

It's just such a cute anime, okay?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

can speak mandarin.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 20, 2014)

Has four friends on tbt


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Is a member of TBT (yep, I'm writing a dumb one).


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 20, 2014)

Makes a blog here.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

likes the Duck Hunt Duo.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 20, 2014)

Likes Shiek


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Likes Shiek



SHIEK IS GR8 M8

has an animated extension but doesn't use it :0


----------



## Mao (Oct 20, 2014)

Has a 100tbt giveaway on your favourite pokemon ^_^ saw the thread just now hehe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Has animated sig


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

Has 4 candies


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 20, 2014)

Candy cake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Likes Space Dandy.


----------



## azukitan (Oct 20, 2014)

Apparently, you think duping crowns is worse than being a racist >o>;;


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

you're precious and you have cool art b)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

You banned the same user for having Julian.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

You have 2 gems


----------



## azukitan (Oct 20, 2014)

Reads smutty fanfics despite only being 11 years old XD


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Held a raffle for the Princess set

omg u ninja'd me now I have to stalk you.
edit: likes Simon & Garfunkel :p


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Has 3 chocolate cakes.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Reads smutty fanfics despite only being 11 years old XD



its not my fault their hilarious like how are they still walking omg

Has a cherry


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

u used that on me already
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...n-above-you!&p=4006673&viewfull=1#post4006673

edit: snipers :v
thinks Meow in the best character in Space Dandy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

You posted a link


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

brah


----------



## Swiftstream (Oct 20, 2014)

Gurrl


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> Gurrl


b)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

Has a blog called baewatch 2.0


----------



## Aradai (Oct 20, 2014)

Comes from the south.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 20, 2014)

You must have been reading my bio.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

Is in love with someone


----------



## Nanobyte (Oct 20, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Is in love with someone



You really like Izzy.
I am also very obsessed with you.
I have a strand of your hair in a jar, I have your toenail clippings in a jar, I have multiple pictures of you, and I also have multiple life size plushies of you. I love them all.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 20, 2014)

Has 2 food items


----------



## Zane (Oct 20, 2014)

You got your avatar from Drew1234


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

isa ninja


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 20, 2014)

Look at all of that text that I can't read!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

(don't worry, a Chinese person wouldn't be able to read a lot of it xD)

is a cat


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 20, 2014)

Is 1/87th Cherokee


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

is correct


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Is friends with Jake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

Is back to play this game.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

knows a game I don't know about


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 21, 2014)

Is referring to a game I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Is confused


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Recently celebrated her birthday.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

Currently your birthday (Happy birthday)


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

11.62 posts per day


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Is called Emma.



thatawkwardkid said:


> Currently your birthday (Happy birthday)



Thank you


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 21, 2014)

happy birthday btw 

447 bells


----------



## Myst (Oct 21, 2014)

Recently changed their sig/avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

Recently changed their avatar.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Has 6 friends on TBT


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

Has 2 friends that are one of my 6 friends.


----------



## Creeper$ (Oct 21, 2014)

Is on Tumblr and Deviantart


----------



## Sinister (Oct 21, 2014)

Is not telling where he/she lives.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 21, 2014)

Has a birthstone


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

Has NSFW fanfics....ew.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 21, 2014)

friends with ilovelush


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

has 49 friends on tbt


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 21, 2014)

Obtained all of your dreamies. (And most of them are girls)


----------



## Puffy (Oct 21, 2014)

Has obtained over 6 pictures


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 21, 2014)

has  2 candy items


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2014)

Rignelda said:


> Is called Emma.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



You're welcome 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Started on May 30, 2014, a day before me


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

Has 6 friends on tbt


----------



## Myst (Oct 21, 2014)

You have 23 friends on TBT.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 21, 2014)

You're in 2 groups


----------



## Puffy (Oct 21, 2014)

This is up to you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Has Marshal in avatar.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 22, 2014)

Has 3 characters.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

is friends with tinytaylor


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

You're from Australia.


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 22, 2014)

lewgee


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

Your town is named Windham.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Your birthday was yesterday. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

has over 4000 VMS


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

I can't help it :s
joined in march


----------



## Cariad (Oct 22, 2014)

stalker bae


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

enjoys seeing people with moustaches


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

Doesn't want to share his or her's location in case of a stalker.

Edit: meant for Cariad



Sparkanine said:


> Your birthday was yesterday. Happy belated birthday!



Thank you!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 22, 2014)

Wants to know my location


----------



## Sinister (Oct 22, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Wants to know my location



xD


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

You're from Holland.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

You live in New York.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Your dreamie is Lobo.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 22, 2014)

Your gonna participate in my tbt giveaway here in a minute


----------



## Blu Rose (Oct 22, 2014)

nvm lol


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> nvm lol



b)


----------



## Puffy (Oct 22, 2014)

Has a gem


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

Has food collectables.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

Is the most recent blogger.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 22, 2014)

A dude that likes playing female characters in video games.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 22, 2014)

That one Betelgeusian.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 22, 2014)

you probably read more fanfic than anyone else lol
has one blog post.


----------



## Zane (Oct 22, 2014)

your goal is 420 blog posts ayyyyy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 22, 2014)

You have red hair


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 23, 2014)

Joined over a month ago


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

Zane said:


> your goal is 420 blog posts ayyyyy



I did it for you dear )
I'm running out of things to use against you.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

Favorite Pokemon is Fluffy Flareon.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

watched Digimon.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

Has the "mori" letter


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

joined in July


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

joined in April


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

you live in fanfiction.net.
sounds like a lovely place.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

Close to 420 bells.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Close to 420 bells.



ayyy 420 blaze it amirite

close to 1,250 bells. awesome!


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

OH BOYS.

Has different signatures.

(Oh yeah, Mewtwo is in Smash 4. Hype Hype Hype Hype Hype)


----------



## Myst (Oct 23, 2014)

You have too many spoilers in your signature.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> OH BOYS.
> 
> Has different signatures.
> 
> (Oh yeah, Mewtwo is in Smash 4. Hype Hype Hype Hype Hype)


*WHAT ABOUT EIGHT PLAYER SMASH*

Mods WishyCo.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> *WHAT ABOUT EIGHT PLAYER SMASH*
> 
> Mods WishyCo.



*HYPED FOR THAT TOO. ESPECIALLY SINCE I'M IN A GAME CLUB IN MY SCHOOL.*

Has 2 tumblr blogs.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

Has a fabulous art thread


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> *HYPED FOR THAT TOO. ESPECIALLY SINCE I'M IN A GAME CLUB IN MY SCHOOL.*
> 
> Has 2 tumblr blogs.


*EIGHT PLAYER SMASHHH*

plays Danganrompa.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2014)

Has a green letter collectible.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

Has 5 candies


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

has one candy


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

also has a candy


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Joined 15 months ago


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

had a giveaway


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

the stars shine for you


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

junko b)


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

likes dongers didnt even have to stalk rip


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahri said:


> likes dongers didnt even have to stalk rip


gonna go dongless tonight lol shrekt


----------



## Sanaki (Oct 23, 2014)

lieks kid cat

detective ova here


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

ur a fox lets leave it at that alright


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 23, 2014)

Has former avatar in signature.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 23, 2014)

blogs about acnl.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

This world is full of lies


----------



## Myst (Oct 23, 2014)

You enjoy NSFW fanfics.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

So near yet out of reach.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 23, 2014)

Has been here for a year and didn't even broke a thousand posts yet.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 23, 2014)

Has been here for 3 months and broke 2k posts


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2014)

you're half my age


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

You're older than me


----------



## Cariad (Oct 24, 2014)

you're older than me


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

You have 41 friends.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 24, 2014)

Has a strange Nintendo Network ID.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 24, 2014)

morning.
from Pennslyvania


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

"you are a thing of beauty."

 "...actually, i'm not a thing."


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

has an October birthstone


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Has a June birthstone.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

has 510 tbt


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Has 4,083 posts.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

Joined in 2013


----------



## Cariad (Oct 24, 2014)

also joined in 2013


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 24, 2014)

You joined in 2013 too.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 24, 2014)

you have my red candy


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 24, 2014)

Kuribos everywhere.


----------



## Zane (Oct 24, 2014)

Your mayor sometimes wears a witch hat


----------



## Cariad (Oct 24, 2014)

username is zane


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 24, 2014)

ID is "Yolo-rainbow"....
K.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 24, 2014)

Has a popsicle.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 24, 2014)

Has an October gem stone


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 24, 2014)

Enjoys NSFW FANFICS.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 24, 2014)

enjoys space dandy


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 25, 2014)

Has Whitney


----------



## Myst (Oct 25, 2014)

You have Whitney as well.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 25, 2014)

Currently lives in a place known as Your Nightmares.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 25, 2014)

Likes to lurk around the general Animal Crossing forum every now and then.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 25, 2014)

"darren98"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

Has a town called Tinybow


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 25, 2014)

Doesn't have a male character in your town yet.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 25, 2014)

Is a boy


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 25, 2014)

Is a boy as well.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 26, 2014)

You're 16.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

Makes on average 4.29 posts a day,as of this post.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 26, 2014)

Mains Robin in Smash 4.


----------



## Puffy (Oct 26, 2014)

Uses Yoshi in Mario Kart 8


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 26, 2014)

Was gifted their popsicle


----------



## Myst (Oct 26, 2014)

You are the current last poster on the banned thread.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 26, 2014)

You're an official member of Wishy's Star Co


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

You have 3 oranges and 3 yellow candies.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 27, 2014)

Your town is starfall


----------



## Sinister (Oct 27, 2014)

Your birthday is September 13th.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 27, 2014)

Has a sig of a creepy little girl and a teddy bear.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 27, 2014)

Has an avatar.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Oct 27, 2014)

Last user message was from a deer.


----------



## Holla (Oct 27, 2014)

Your birthday is September 13th.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 27, 2014)

You're 18 and live in Ontario,Canada.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 27, 2014)

Joined on ACNL's birthday....I think....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

You changed your avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 27, 2014)

It's weegee time.
Close to 666 TBT bells.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Has 1299 TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 28, 2014)

Has 140 TBT Bells

@Apple2012: You deposited most of your TBT Bells.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Oct 28, 2014)

Your dream job is to run a restaurant


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Joined on March 15 2014


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 28, 2014)

Joined on Groundhog's day.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Has a Tumblr account.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

Your town is maybe named Maybe.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Joined on December last year.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Your signature banner was made by Pengutango!


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

You made your own signature.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

You joined on December 6th, 2013!


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

Your latest VM was by Twinrova

EDIT:Ninja'd 

You have a cycling thread.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 28, 2014)

You have 9 friends.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

You're from Holland


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

You have two towns.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

You have three candies and three oranges in your items.


----------



## Manazran (Oct 28, 2014)

You made your own signature.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

Your last VM was from Jena.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 29, 2014)

You have an anime avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 29, 2014)

Recieved a cherry on August 9th....huh?


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

You are excited for Pok?mon and/or Smash.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 30, 2014)

Mostly Smash.
Queen of CYOA's.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 30, 2014)

You were born on the 1st of July.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 30, 2014)

You were born in the glorious year of 1995.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

You said that the Black Cauldron should not be spoken of again.


----------



## Aradai (Oct 30, 2014)

has no more candy in inventory r.i.p </3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

You still don't have the blue candy.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

You only have one candy atm.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 30, 2014)

You don't have any candy.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

You want it to be November 21st.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 30, 2014)

You changed your avatar again.


----------



## Myst (Oct 30, 2014)

You are very wary of avatar changes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2014)

You only have TBT Beach Party items.


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

You have them as well along with other items.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 31, 2014)

You joined on February 21st this year!


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

You joined TBT before me. :3


----------



## azukitan (Oct 31, 2014)

You are a Taurus :3


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

You are cursed... how?!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 31, 2014)

You were never cursed.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 31, 2014)

You were cursed at one point.


----------



## Myst (Oct 31, 2014)

You make good observations.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Is a member of the Bell Tree Writers' Guild.


----------



## Manazran (Nov 1, 2014)

You seemed to have changed your avatar.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

You have 9 friends.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

You have 7 more friends than the guy above you.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Your latest VM was by FoxWolf64.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

You bought your ACNL game early december of last year..

- - - Post Merge - - -

and along with your 3DS


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

You have 86 positive Wi-Fi ratings.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm guessing your town name is Moon?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Came back from hiatus hell.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes.

You have an average of 26.90 posts each day.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

2,068 profile visits


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

555 posts.
111 more to go!


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Awww.. my fave number~ lol

You mostly hang out on Tumblr and DeviantArt before joining this forum


----------



## Holla (Nov 1, 2014)

You love colours! (I'm assuming due to all the birthstones and candies you have!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

You're from Canada.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

You live in the Netherlands.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

You obviii love smash 4 :3


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

You posted 23 minutes ago.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Have an account on Wishy's Star Co forum


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

You have your own chatzy.


----------



## Mints (Nov 1, 2014)

You have 20 ppl on your friends list x)


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

2,443 profile visits


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Your town name's Gjandior.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Averages posts is around 5.43


----------



## Jawile (Nov 1, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Averages posts is around 5.43



You're a 16 year old dweeb that plays a lot of video games, draws, and watch a bunch of anime.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Your last VM was by Tina.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

Currently holding a giveaway


----------



## Sinister (Nov 1, 2014)

Is a Libra.


----------



## uriri (Nov 1, 2014)

its currently 5:30ish PM in your area


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

You are currently online.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

Part of a online club.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 1, 2014)

We need more stalkers in here.


----------



## Myst (Nov 1, 2014)

You want more people to stalk.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 2, 2014)

Has a popsicle and ice cream.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Lobo is your dreamie.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 2, 2014)

Has last months birthstone


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

You need to change your clock.


----------



## Praesilith (Nov 2, 2014)

You like stars


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

You like to state the obvious.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 2, 2014)

Your last VM was by Starmanfan.


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

You type using Antiqua font.


----------



## Hikari (Nov 2, 2014)

The last Wifi Rating you recieved was from PinkTanuki.


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

You like to roleplay!


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 2, 2014)

You have 19 TBT friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You ninja'd me.


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

You get scared by this phrase:

"_Good luck..._"


----------



## Puffy (Nov 2, 2014)

The queen of Choose your Own Adventures


----------



## Myst (Nov 2, 2014)

You enjoy watching anime in your free time.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

User above has an emerald.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 3, 2014)

you enjoy blogging


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 3, 2014)

You have four words that rhyme in your signature.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 3, 2014)

you recently edited your avatar and signature.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 3, 2014)

You recently edited your avatar and signature.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 3, 2014)

you did not edit your ava+sig....lol


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

Yọ̵̘͓̗u̟
̛̻͕̦̳̞͔͎r̶̘͉̖͙͇̼͖e̴̻̤̠̲̫̠̠c͎̹̤͔̭̤e̯͇̳n̶t͔̻l̜͝y̧̞̥̞̥͕ ̣̖̼͉̀e̤d̟̟̞̞̖̭͘ͅi̮̹̝t͙̹̺͎e̞͚̳͕̲̹̬ḑ̰̘̮̹̗
̺͈̣͢y̸͖̫̯̱̙o͎̺̱̰̟ur̼̘̱ ͕͎͎͕̗̮͜a̪͇̻v̨a͉̘t̷͚̮̬ar̙͍ ͇̩̬͍̻̰ą̦̰n̖̮̰͜d̨̗̗̖̣̘̣̠ ̣s͔͚̺̲ig҉̩͖̩n̮̫̼̰̻̺͞a̹t̞̙̮͟u͉̫͞r̦͙e͓͉̠̜͝


your Pok?ball is from danielkang


why did u ninja me bb


----------



## Aradai (Nov 3, 2014)

b) 
u like......tales of the abyss.....


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

You like Fennekin(?)


----------



## Aradai (Nov 3, 2014)

you really hate cintay omg


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

(Was not my decision. Still don't like it, though ;;3)

Thinks I'm delicious.


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

You tried to use the " ; " emote out of chatzy and failed.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

Was rejected from the Chatzy
(Srsly come back tho, disguise as something)


----------



## azukitan (Nov 3, 2014)

Has a Youtube page 8D


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 3, 2014)

Joined 2 months after I did


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Was rejected from the Chatzy
> (Srsly come back tho, disguise as something)



You were dared to change your sig.

(Sorry. I'm not coming back.  )


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 3, 2014)

The queen of CYOA's


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2014)

azukitan is your best friend =P


----------



## Myst (Nov 3, 2014)

You were formerly known as "Pumpki".


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

You just made a new CYOA.


----------



## Myst (Nov 4, 2014)

You just read my mind. lmfao

(look in banned thread)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 4, 2014)

You recently had a chat w/ fuzzy bug


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Has a lot of ice cream.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 4, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Has a lot of ice cream.



You like Lobo.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

You don't watch anime
You watched the Pokemon anime though. > v >


----------



## Puffy (Nov 4, 2014)

You like Artemis


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Likes Pearl from Steven Universe.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 4, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Likes Pearl from Steven Universe.



You'd never go back and watch any anime past 1965, because the animation and dubbing are terrible


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh hey, I haven't seen you in a while.

Occasionally stalks my threads.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 4, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Oh hey, I haven't seen you in a while.
> 
> Occasionally stalks my threads.



runs in my lobby


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Is somewhat satisfied by the 2014 elections.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 4, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Is somewhat satisfied by the 2014 elections.



Is StarFall's true owner.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 4, 2014)

Norski said:


> Is StarFall's true owner.



You got it! I'm the real owner of StarFall, not my girlfriend (Mayor Kaylee, my character).

Anyway, you only have three collectibles.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You got it! I'm the real owner of StarFall, not my girlfriend (Mayor Kaylee, my character).
> 
> Anyway, you only have three collectibles.



you have six


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Norski said:


> you have six



You like an anime called PSG.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 5, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You like an anime called PSG.



oh god how did u know that
you typo'd your About Me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

Norski said:


> oh god how did u know that
> you typo'd your About Me



Thanks for pointing that out. And I knew about PSG when you posted on my VM earlier.


----------



## Myst (Nov 5, 2014)

You changed up your sig/avatar recently.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

You called me a sexist when I banned you for being a girl on "you're banned".


----------



## Puffy (Nov 5, 2014)

Has 3 gems


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 5, 2014)

Has some pretty great Miiverse drawings.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 5, 2014)

You live in Arizona.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

Doesn't want anyone else to have a town named "StarFall".
And has a blog.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

Has my best friend's birthday: June 30th


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 6, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Has my best friend's birthday: June 30th



That's not my birthday best friend. Lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

you like candies


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> That's not my birthday best friend. Lol



I meant a friend I know in real life! Hahaha! You're my bestie on TBT B)

- - - Post Merge - - -

You're a dork! ;3


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

Oops xD
Has an awesome signature. Love that show.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

yeah i am :3

and likes..pink

also crayon shin-chan is awesome


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2014)

You like cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

you like freedom.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 6, 2014)

azukitan said:


> I meant a friend I know in real life! Hahaha! You're my bestie on TBT B)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You're a dork! ;3



hahaha I know. just messin with you [:

- - - Post Merge - - -

has a cool signature


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

has a pokeball


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 6, 2014)

Doesn't like generic faces xD


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

cause most of them pics looks the same no. you probably are prettier irl what do i know


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

Your latest VM was by Princess Weeb.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

is 19


----------



## Megan. (Nov 6, 2014)

You live in Sweden.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2014)

is in white feather group


----------



## Sinister (Nov 6, 2014)

You have 21 friends.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 7, 2014)

I have 16 friends.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 8, 2014)

346 bells


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Has 8 collectibles.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 8, 2014)

Is 19 years old.


----------



## Mints (Nov 8, 2014)

Your town name is Cinnabar


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2014)

A fan of the Creator <3


----------



## Sinister (Nov 8, 2014)

Is a college student.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2014)

From Holland c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

You got falsely accused of scamming by a user that scammed you.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 8, 2014)

Makes blogs here.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 8, 2014)

You are apparently awaiting November 21.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

You liked my restaurant idea.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 8, 2014)

Scorpiooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope, nvm. You're an Aquarius... like me c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

You have an animated avatar.


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

you like animal crossing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

You have only cakes


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 8, 2014)

You don't have cake.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 8, 2014)

Wants it to be November 21st. Still waiting for November 21st.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 8, 2014)

Only 2 weeks left.

Quoted Rocco's villager pic.


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

You're awaiting the arrival of Nov. 21st.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Is a girl.


----------



## Syd (Nov 8, 2014)

Your name is Mica


----------



## Myst (Nov 8, 2014)

Your soul was stolen by your computer.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Syd said:


> Your name is Mica



You really nailed that down.

You have two cakes


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

you like bunnies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

Here's how I'm stalking:

You got sniped


----------



## uriri (Nov 8, 2014)

You're *turtle4apple* on GameFaqs


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

you hate disney


----------



## Syd (Nov 8, 2014)

you like lucky star


----------



## uriri (Nov 8, 2014)

You have a town named Sydville


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 8, 2014)

You have five candies


----------



## Syd (Nov 8, 2014)

you have three gemstones


----------



## uriri (Nov 8, 2014)

you got your username on the biggest Little Big Planet fansite

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops too late

- - - Post Merge - - -

ughhh i cantt.. the site loads so slow >.<


----------



## Goth (Nov 8, 2014)

you have a phone


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 8, 2014)

You like cake, I guess.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

you have a heart in your avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Has a lot of cat villagers.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 9, 2014)

Has 4 collectibles.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 9, 2014)

joined in December last year


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

Your character has diamond eyes.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 9, 2014)

Loves A Little Mermaid.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 9, 2014)

you are proud of fucshia


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

you have ice cream


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 9, 2014)

you love cake


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

you like ice cream and cake


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 9, 2014)

you've watched SNK


----------



## Flop (Nov 9, 2014)

You might be a fan of Gamer Cat


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

you might like pokemon

(100th post of the day woot)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 9, 2014)

You got 100 posts in one day.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 9, 2014)

Starfall's true owner


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

you like pokemon


----------



## Alyx (Nov 9, 2014)

You joined on January 26th this year!


----------



## Puffy (Nov 9, 2014)

Has 1 non-edible item


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 9, 2014)

Fierce said:


> You might be a fan of Gamer Cat



NOT AT ALL
(They took WonderK's sig)


You've watched PMMM


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 9, 2014)

Loves Japan c:


----------



## Puffy (Nov 9, 2014)

Has a cute sig


----------



## Hikari (Nov 9, 2014)

You were born on March 15, 2003, and your name is Jade.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 9, 2014)

Has 4 candies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

Has four cakes


----------



## Pearls (Nov 10, 2014)

Is selling blue roses


----------



## Sinister (Nov 10, 2014)

You are 13 years old.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

has 223 bells currently


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 10, 2014)

You're almost 30.


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 10, 2014)

you seem to really like Artemis.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

Jer visited your page


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> You're almost 30.



Ugh, that's the fact you choose to post?! Thanks 

anyways ^^ lives in Sweden


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

li(c)kes lickilicky


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 10, 2014)

Joined October 16, 2013


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

likes popular japanese stuff


----------



## Puffy (Nov 10, 2014)

Has 6 edibles


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 10, 2014)

you're viewing this thread or were


----------



## Puffy (Nov 10, 2014)

Likes Starfire!!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

likes fluffy things


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 10, 2014)

is actually a hamster


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

likes green eyes


----------



## Puffy (Nov 10, 2014)

Has an animated avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 10, 2014)

has 4 cakes


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 10, 2014)

can count


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 10, 2014)

Likes Starfire.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

has been thanked by Tina

edit: ninja'd


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 10, 2014)

Has 11 TBT friends


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 10, 2014)

Has 10 TBT friends.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 10, 2014)

Has 7 TBT friends and has good art


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 10, 2014)

birthday is on 13th September ^^


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 10, 2014)

Joined on my birthday.


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 10, 2014)

youre 16...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 10, 2014)

Your life is apparently boring


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 10, 2014)

You're into cubes.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 10, 2014)

You are 16!


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 10, 2014)

You're a pretty good gamer! Not a noob or anything.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 10, 2014)

You're a senior member


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Nov 10, 2014)

you like greninjas


----------



## Puffy (Nov 10, 2014)

You main Robin, and your secondary is Lucina


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 10, 2014)

Has an "unhealthy obsession with stuff" o:
And has an adorable, simplistic sig <3


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 10, 2014)

You have 2.5k bells.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol was ninja'd by me?


----------



## Puffy (Nov 10, 2014)

(aww thanks ;w

Has a cute sig as well


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 10, 2014)

De nada.

And she got dat cake doe.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 10, 2014)

No longer uses GameFAQs.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Nov 11, 2014)

Has caught a tarantula in ACNL


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2014)

Wants Fantasy Life (me too T_T)


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

You have 5 candies and 2 chocolate cakes.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

You lost your emerald.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 11, 2014)

NINJA'D
You live in the south


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

You were ninja'd.

Now, I'm curious as to what your original post said... >.<


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Nov 11, 2014)

Lives in your nightmares~


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

Sold me a collectible once


----------



## Zane (Nov 11, 2014)

recently adopted Nana


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 11, 2014)

has candies.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 11, 2014)

Recently received an orange collectible with a very long note (aww) ^_^


----------



## Sinister (Nov 11, 2014)

You like reading, music and movies.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 11, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> No longer uses GameFAQs.



False, still use it! c:
Juuuuust not as much after the incident lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Rignelda: Loves video games, food, and sleep like me <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Lives in Solace (in ACNL).


----------



## f11 (Nov 11, 2014)

Conservative


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

likes boys who swim.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 11, 2014)

Espurr fan


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Sailor Moon fan!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

You have five cats as dreamies.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

You like the Little Mermaid!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Alyx said:


> You like the Little Mermaid!



I do.

All of your collectibles are bought by you.


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

You are making a CYOA on TBT soon.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 11, 2014)

Has no bells


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

You have 112 bells as of right now.


----------



## Alyx (Nov 11, 2014)

Joined on February 21st, 2014!


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

I just gave my opinion of you in the other thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 11, 2014)

Has a master CYOA list.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2014)

Republican.


----------



## Myst (Nov 11, 2014)

You are a very helpful person.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

very nice person


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 12, 2014)

has 23 tbt friends


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

has a pokeball


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

You have 1,055 bells as of right now.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

likes having a conversation with fuzzybug


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 12, 2014)

joined over a year ago


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

has 1007 tbt bells


----------



## EndlessElements (Nov 12, 2014)

holy poop i didn't even notice that haha.

likes anime related things


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

game more but yeah i do like some anime :3

likes greeneyed persons


----------



## Netphlix (Nov 12, 2014)

Likes animu, music, films and is from Sweden. Also has a side job as a ninja unicorn. (PSN)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

Has a "ph" instead of an "f".


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 12, 2014)

Is friends with two mods.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 12, 2014)

Netphlix said:


> Likes animu, music, films and is from Sweden. Also has a side job as a ninja unicorn. (PSN)



No I don't like anime that much, I just like the HDN games.

Also Kammeh really nice person and one of the first I met here:3


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 12, 2014)

You have a ton of bells compared to me ;_;


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

You joined on my birthday.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

You're more famous for CYOAs than signature making or art.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 12, 2014)

Republican..


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

Has almost 900 posts!
Go go go c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

Has a pretty chibi


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

Is Mayor Kaylee's boyfriend.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 12, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Is Mayor Kaylee's boyfriend.



Yep. I am the boyfriend of the character I play.

You like Lolly.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

Oui lol
You like Little Mermaid.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 12, 2014)

Has 1 bell away from 2500. c;


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 12, 2014)

Has an adorable sig c:


----------



## Myst (Nov 12, 2014)

You have a cute sig. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> You're more famous for CYOAs than signature making or art.



Well, I am the Queen of CYOA's.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 13, 2014)

Has a pretty avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2014)

Has four cakes.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Seems to like The Little Mermaid ;3


----------



## Myst (Nov 13, 2014)

"~Living in a fantasy~ <3"


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

An official member of Wishy's Star Company!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

like taking selfies?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 13, 2014)

^^ Would love Bravely Default.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

Actually I don't.. I played that game and gave up so hard lol.

Well like selling stuff.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

Has a cake.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

has 3 cakes

also yes i do i got it from you duh <3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

Is from sweden ja


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

had 3,434 visits


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

Has been a member of tbt for over a year


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

has been here for a year soon


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

Has 1087 bells on them at the moment


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 13, 2014)

has 135 bells


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

Completely changed avatar, username, and sig.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

Has Mario kart 8


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Joined on black Friday


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

I traded with you once.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

traded with you once. lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2014)

You got iphone6plus banned.


----------



## Creeper$ (Nov 13, 2014)

you want to run a restaurant


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

you gots 448 tbt


----------



## Jenny<3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Ankha is one of your dreamies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2014)

You are a pixel artist.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 13, 2014)

Conservative...


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 13, 2014)

Was looking for Pekoe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2014)

Has a mayor with diamond eyes.


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 13, 2014)

You're a college student. ^^


----------



## Puffy (Nov 13, 2014)

Has all dreamies


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2014)

Has a pink user title.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 13, 2014)

Has 3 edibles


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

Noiru said:


> like taking selfies?



You know it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Puffy: Has a GORGEOUS sig!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2014)

Your character has CAB eyes.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 13, 2014)

CAB?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, is collecting pizza TBT collectibles lol


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

Has Bluebear.
:C
_I miss her..._


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Is excited for pokemon ORAS


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

_Smash Wii U too._

King of games...man I need to watch Yu-Gi-Oh again.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Needs to watch yugioh again


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Has close to 5,000 posts


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

You're the top poster of TBT today.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 13, 2014)

Has something from Sailor Moon as avatar


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Has the best pokemon ever in their sig <3


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 13, 2014)

*Cough, umbreonisbetter, Cough*


You have 8 wolves as dreamies. ^^


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

Has Skye in the 2nd cycling town.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 13, 2014)

Mains Pikachu


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Has an adorable Avatar >w<


----------



## Puffy (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you ;w;

Has a rly cute signature


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 13, 2014)

Has fourteen friends on tbt


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Has Moe as a dream villager


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2014)

Has only red collectibles


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Doesn't have any dream villagers .o.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

Sig is full of fanart.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Has Hamtaro as their avatar >:3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 13, 2014)

Hamha
Also has a July Birthstone...that I missed out on...
I need to get to bed..


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

Hulahula~

Hamtaroooo


----------



## tobi! (Nov 14, 2014)

CAKE


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 14, 2014)

Likes snoop dogg


----------



## Myst (Nov 14, 2014)

"you lost the game."


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 14, 2014)

You have an ad in your sig *kind of confused xD*


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

Lives in a fantasy


----------



## Myst (Nov 14, 2014)

omfg. You have a PMMM sig! 

We must be friends now. XD


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 14, 2014)

Currently has 0 bells on display


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 14, 2014)

You have a Pokeball as your item


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

You joined here last Monday.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

likes hamtaro?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

Dude, Hamtaro was like my childhood back in the early 2000's.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

likes kangaroo villagers


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

_I only like Rooney & Kitt, the rest are meh...except Walt, he's cool._

You have over 6500 posts.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 14, 2014)

has 1676 bells atm


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

Has 6 edibles


----------



## stargurg (Nov 14, 2014)

is currently obsessed with junko enoshima. (same here. xD)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 14, 2014)

You have one of the offical AC photos in your avatar.


----------



## Goth (Nov 14, 2014)

obsessed with little mermaid


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

Likes Gamercat


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 14, 2014)

You have 6 less cakes than whom you just stalked.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

Got their signature from pengutango


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

Has 4 cakes and a Popsicle.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

Has a cake and a popsicle too


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

Your Popsicle was also gifted.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

Likes Hamtaro

personally I like stan and pashmina


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

Boss, Pashmina, Stan, & Maxwell are best Hamhams.

Oh and Spat too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 14, 2014)

One of the items under your avatar isn't a collectible.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

3 posts away from 2,666


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 14, 2014)

You're a lovely alpaca


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

_Mayor Kaylee's boyfriend_


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Has Bluebear.
> :C
> _I miss her..._



She moved actually :c I miss her too lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has some amazing art!


----------



## Puffy (Nov 14, 2014)

Has Marshal!! I love Marshal ;w;


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2014)

Has cake xD
Yummy cake ~<3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 14, 2014)

Has Lolly.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2014)

Has Lolly too <3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Has over 3,000 TBT bells.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 15, 2014)

is 16 years old


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 15, 2014)

He keeps a lickitung in his pokeball collectible


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 15, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> He keeps a lickitung in his pokeball collectible



Hey I'm a chick! 

^ Has custom Pokemon art in his sig.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 15, 2014)

lol and yes you are right.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2014)

likes charizards and collectibles


----------



## nard (Nov 15, 2014)

You live in Sweden, you little ninja unicorn you.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 15, 2014)

has 89 bells


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

You live in Sweeden.


----------



## nekosync (Nov 15, 2014)

You're an artist who uses tumblr and dA.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Also an artist.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

You like Hamtoro.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Little Mermaid fan.
_Also spelled "Hamtaro" wrong._


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

You never seen Oliver & Company in a while.


----------



## Allison (Nov 15, 2014)

You are going to college for a business major.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

A Starving Artist.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

Has no fruit collectibles


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

has three food collectables


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2014)

We share the same birth month c:


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

born June 30th


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Likes Flareon


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

kin with espurr...?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Has tumblrz and deviantARTz


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2014)

Has drawn a pic of his villagers.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

We both have Marshal


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

hhhh watches pmmm anD KINDA REMINDED ME THAT I DIDNT SEE EPISODE TWELVE YET


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Passed over 6,000 posts.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Passed 3,400 posts


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

You almost have 1,000 posts.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 15, 2014)

You have an Fabulous Art Thread


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

Liberal


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 15, 2014)

You are mayor Kaylees boyfriend


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 15, 2014)

You _really_ like Tails.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

You're a girl.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

You are a boy.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

You're a dude.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 15, 2014)

You're a... I don't know.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

Your character is Audrey (or whoever that is).


----------



## Koloh (Nov 15, 2014)

You live in the south


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

You only made 2 posts here.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> You're a dude.



wrong im non-binary B)
or technically afab


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

hOMURA
946 posts.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Changed your avatar.


----------



## azukitan (Nov 15, 2014)

Seven years younger than me T3T


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

You were born in the magical year of 1991.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 15, 2014)

Plays MK8 and SSB4


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

18 years older than me


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

5 years younger than me.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 15, 2014)

You are 16


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

You live in the state above where I live.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

16 year old dweeb


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 15, 2014)

I think you might be Eleven


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

I have no idea how old you are.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 15, 2014)

You are clueless about my age


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2014)

Has 4,000+ posts


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Your title translates to "Happiness by just being with you"


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

you don't have any green items


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 15, 2014)

You hate chocolate :I


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

u like sanic


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2014)

Likes Flareon


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Likes Pekoe!! ♥


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Espurr fan.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Greninja fan I think


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

Likes anime


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Has 3 birthstones.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 15, 2014)

You have three external links in your sig


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Collects TBT pizza...? collectibles


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

has an art thread


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Changes their sig alot


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

i use a sig randomizer lol
........i have also ran out of things to use against you. rip.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

One of your sigs is _"#getshrekt"_.


----------



## Myst (Nov 15, 2014)

You are "patiently" awaiting the arrival of November 21st.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

6 more days....
WOOO

You have no TBT bells.


----------



## Myst (Nov 15, 2014)

You have 1,757 TBT bells. 

(I have mine in the ABD.)


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

wHY SAYAKA WHY


----------



## Goth (Nov 15, 2014)

you hate anime


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Uh no I don't?

Has alot of cake


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

You were born in 2003, the year when Mario Kart Double Dash came out.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 15, 2014)

You are a mouse


----------



## Puffy (Nov 15, 2014)

Black butlerrrr


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 15, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Black butlerrrr



You like Madoka Magica o 3 o (me too)


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 15, 2014)

Wants us to deal with it <3


----------



## tobi! (Nov 15, 2014)

their aura is sticky


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 15, 2014)

Has swag


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 15, 2014)

is a blaze


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 15, 2014)

person


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

Person Person


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Darren, I see you live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

You live in Michigan.

Also hi.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 15, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> person



Is me >>


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 15, 2014)

You have cake.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

desperate for nov 21


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Has cake and a popsicle like me


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Arcanine fan


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Level 144 MK8

Level 29 Smash


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

myst


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 16, 2014)

ur sexy


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Changed Avatar & Sig.

Also has over 9,000 posts.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

torchic


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Has a Pokeball Golden Ticket.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

_does not_ have a pokeball golden ticket


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

; v ;

You requested me to do a drawing with Bones and your Mayor a long long time ago.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> ; v ;
> 
> You requested me to do a drawing with Bones and your Mayor a long long time ago.


yeah, thanks again! *^*

umm can't wait for 11/21


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

It's going to be heaven with Smash Wii U & Pokemon ORAS coming out...even though I'm probably going to get Smash Wii U first and Pokemon ORAS later.

Uses a sig generator.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

good luck during the bloodbath

has tom


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Has a peach.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Has a Madoka sig.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Has a golden ticket like me.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Also has a golden ticket


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Doesn't have golden cakes.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

0 pizza collectables.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> 0 pizza collectables.



Shhh...

You have all four candies.


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Shhh...
> 
> You have all four candies.



User stalks all the mods.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Orange.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> User stalks all the mods.



I'm looking at you right now _friend_


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

You live in Tumbleweedtown


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You live in Tumbleweedtown



well you're not wrong


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

You like Dr Pepper


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You live in Tumbleweedtown



Well you're not _wrong._

User is participating in Justin's weird thing.



Callaway said:


> I'm looking at you right now _friend_



I'm looking right back at you. Can you get me a drink when you go get your 3ds?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You like Dr Pepper



Not really.



ZR388 said:


> I'm looking right back at you. Can you get me a drink when you go get your 3ds?



yeah sure. whatcha want?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

On a semi-hiatus.


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> Not really.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah sure. whatcha want?



User is uh... uh.. gay.

Also anything's good. as long as it has some caffiene and a little sweet.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

likes oranges


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> User is uh... uh.. gay.
> 
> Also anything's good. as long as it has some caffeine and a little sweet.



User is obviously homo

Okay, I gotcha.


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> User is obviously homo
> 
> Okay, I gotcha.



User has red hair and looks p amazing in a towel.

Awesomesauce.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> User has red hair and looks p amazing in a towel.
> 
> Awesomesauce.



User has hella awesome shoes I wish I could wear sometimes.

I gotcha. I know just what to get you.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

is a ninja


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Likes Sailor moon

Ninja'd. You like Greninja.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> User has red hair and looks p amazing in a towel.
> 
> Awesomesauce.



That's a rare pin in Little Big Planet 2.

Orange in user's avatar is sad.


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> User has hella awesome shoes I wish I could wear sometimes.
> 
> I gotcha. I know just what to get you.



User has a jacket that works. 

Oh my.  I heard you were gettin cigs too :3 :3 *:3*



Apple2012 said:


> That's a rare pin in Little Big Planet 2.
> 
> Orange in user's avatar is sad.



Crap, ninjad. 

User runs a blog.


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

user is obsessed with oranges?


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> user is obsessed with oranges?



I actually don't like oranges.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> User has a jacket that works.
> 
> Oh my.  I heard you were gettin cigs too :3 :3 *:3*
> 
> ...



19 bucks at ross.

If you come with me.


----------



## Caius (Nov 16, 2014)

Callaway said:


> 19 bucks at ross.
> 
> If you come with me.



IF I HAD MONEY.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

user likes sailor moon


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

Likes sailor moon


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

ZR388 said:


> IF I HAD MONEY.



I'll pay. You come.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Has colored feathers.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

is a ninja


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

blaze5061 said:


> Likes sailor moon





Beleated_Media said:


> user likes sailor moon



I actually like *Sailor Uranus*. :3

I just like these two pictures of Usagi.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

hi sailor moon fan


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Is waiting for the 21st


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

5 MOAR DAYS
YAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

has golden poke ball ticket


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

IS HYPED AS MUCH AS I AM


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 16, 2014)

Is waiting like everyone else


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Look at all of those colored feathers

Also this thread is blowing up with replies.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Waits...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

EM WAAAAAAAAIIITIIIINNNNNNG


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

User has a Torchic avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Has a picture of your mayor about to tarantella'd.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Has a picture of your mayor about to tarantella'd.



You have no cherry or peach.


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

you have no peach


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

The golden ticket is not a cake.


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

hates pokemon


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

has been stalked by me


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

hate sanic


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

likes dinosaurs


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> hate sanic



just the new games

Also the person above me is very awesome


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

(GOTTA GO FAST)

likes cake


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

RUNNING AT THE SPEED, OF SOUND GOTTA CATCH RIGHT BY THE TOWN. STUCK IN A NEW LOCATION. WITHOUT ANY EXPLAINATION! NO TIME FOR RELAXATION. GOTTA GO FAST! SONIC, GOTTA GO FAST! SONIC, SONNIIIICCCC X! GOTTA GO FAST, GOTTA GO FASTER FASTER FASTER. SONIC X.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Follow me, set me free


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Trust me and we will escape from the city.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

I'll make it through, follow follow me


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

is a fail lemon


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

(Aww, you ruined it, how could u)
like 10 years olde


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

16 years old


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

You're 11.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

is puffy o3 o


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

doesnt know my age and is a fantastic user


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

is a stalker


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

is captain obvious XD


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Greninja user


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

pst, I mastered a ton of others too...

likes pokemans


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

LIKEZ 9 YERS OLDE ANDDE STUFFA


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

made me say "SAY WHA?"


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't know either man.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> doesnt know my age and is a fantastic user



has 2 tails (you should have none)


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

late night snackie


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

It's like noon over here.

Tends to forget that I do art.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

is that computer error dino


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

*eats cake* o3 o


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

NINJA


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

does art?

likes one cake


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

everyones a ninja today XD


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

o 3 o


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

no ninja


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> does art?
> 
> likes one cake



I have a fabuloso art thread...and a deviantart...and a tumblr...an-
NINJA


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

*puts on ninja mask and goes in corner*


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

ninjas, ninjas everywhere


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH im not here....


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

*pretends to be a greninja*
You don't know nothin...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

I didn't know that Sunday was the day of the Ninjas.


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

ninja sunday


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

*turns into a shadow* IM NOT HERE o 3 O


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Where did he go?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

SUBSITUTE!
*vanishes*
blaze is a ultimate ninja and sp isn't


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

(MWAHAHAHAHA) *reappears* IMA NINJA AND IM GUNNA GET YA


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

*appears behind sp*
"your name is Darren..."

*appears behind blaze*
"true ninjas stalk like pros"


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

more ninjas

(I posted in you're thread sp)


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Has no blue items

*grabs popcorn and watches the action*


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> *appears behind sp*
> "your name is Darren..."
> 
> *appears behind blaze*
> "true ninjas stalk like pros"



gasp


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

*disappers* what now? o  3  o tails le greninja


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> more ninjas
> 
> (I posted in you're thread sp)



dats cool gamerkitty.

keep up the good work! ^ v ^


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Water shrukien reveals all secrets!

its super effective!


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

*goes in corner while eating popcorn* o 3 o


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

used to be a cube


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

>> oh my...


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> used to be a cube



knows about my cube mode


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

likes tails


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

HAS PINK HAIR OMG lol


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

likes art,
YOU MIGHT BE A NINJA


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am a ninja *disappears* BAM!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Ninja sundays makes you a ninja


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

You're now the top poster on TBT.

Congrats!


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes ninja sunday is awesome o 3 o


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

yup it gives you powerz!

I'm the top poster D:L


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

has smash for 3DS


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

i consider that ninja luck o 3 o


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Such a Ninja.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

ninja day is awesome to you


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

yes yes it is


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

confirmed it!


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

hi


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

hey what do we do on ninja sunday just be ninjas and stalk people?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

its a new holiday  maybe...


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

ima go on other threads to stalk ppl o 3 o

- - - Post Merge - - -

*is still on the same thread*


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

has two cakes


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

has tumblry


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Doesn't have tumblry.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

needs to take a poo (no offense just making things up)


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

we all need tumblry


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

lol


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Man, it's just a random day for all of us isn't it?

I gotta go and draw some more stuff.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

is talking to self


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

stalkity, stalking ya


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Stalkin' like a pro.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

hi myst


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi not myst


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

is not myst


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

stalking you 20% more


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

hi ppl


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

We became friends.

NOW I HAVE 9 WOOOO

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> hi ppl



konichiwa


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

has 9 friends o 3  o


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

has five friends


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

About 3 or 4 friends of mine aren't friends with u.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beleated_Media said:


> has five friends



I have one more friend that u do.


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

You need to add tags to this thread. ;P


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

I have a lot of friends


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> hi myst



Ssshhh... XD


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not good with tags though. TT ^ TT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Ssshhh... XD



hi mysty


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I have a lot of friends



You have no sig.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> Ssshhh... XD



hi homura
Watches PMMM.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi sparkanine


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

me either o 3.3o < idk what that is


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

I added a tag

you are human


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

You're a gamer cat dinosaur.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

you are a dino  o 3 o


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

i have a question for all the members viewing this



Spoiler: lol really wanna see it?



WHATS 9 PLUS 10?


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

omg its 19... lol


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> i have a question for all the members viewing this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT'S TWELVE!


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

it's not funny

you hate homosexuality


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> it's not funny
> 
> you hate homosexuality



dude its a vine


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

dude I know

you don't get it


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> it's not funny


Aww...I thought it was funny.
:C
*This was for the Twelve comment BTW*


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> dude I know
> 
> you don't get it



hmm... Its just a kid saying 21 right?


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

You guys are all ninja's today! XD


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

what does any of this have to do with homosexuality?

- - - Post Merge - - -

* to dino person*


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> You guys are all ninja's today! XD



It is Ninja Sunday after all. X3


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> It is Ninja Sunday after all. X3



yup =D


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Aww...I thought it was funny.
> :C
> *This was for the Twelve comment BTW*



I wasn't talking about that 

you like stuff


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

OF COURSE IT IS!


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> I wasn't talking about that
> 
> you like stuff



so... how does it have to deal with homosexuality?


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

I dunno, stuff is stuff.

I guess.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> so... how does it have to deal with homosexuality?



yah i want to know


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Concerned about the nonexistant homosexuality comment.

What's going on here again?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Concerned about the nonexistant homosexuality comment.
> 
> What's going on here again?



a vine thing? its a meme that my friends say, all I know after watching it is that it's this kid saying 9+10 equals 21


----------



## Coach (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> Concerned about the nonexistant homosexuality comment.
> 
> What's going on here again?



Is "a 16 year old dweeb"


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

isnt a ninja


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

Only a few people here can be ninjas


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 16, 2014)

Coach said:


> Is "a 16 year old dweeb"


It's so true, it's not even funny.

- - - Post Merge - - -



blaze5061 said:


> Only a few people here can be ninjas


You guys are ninjas.


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> It's so true, it's not even funny.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



YAS you are a ninja too we need to have a ninja club were everyone is ninjas on sunday


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

blaze5061 said:


> YAS you are a ninja too we need to have a ninja club were everyone is ninjas on sunday



thats a good idea. Ill save up my TBT!


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> thats a good idea. Ill save up my TBT!



me too lol do you want me to send you 100 TBT?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

blaze5061 said:


> me too lol do you want me to send you 100 TBT?


nope, I'm saving it  up legit


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

did you just go from 54 TBT to 25 TBT?


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

blaze5061 said:


> did you just go from 54 TBT to 25 TBT?



I bought one more glorious cake :3


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

lol


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

Cake and a cake


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

YOU LIKE HOMURA o 3 O


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 16, 2014)

Has a golden ticket woohoo!

edit: got ninja'd omg


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

you have Kat


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 16, 2014)

Changed your avatar


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

You posted 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 16, 2014)

You have a pretty girl in your sig.


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

You don't know who Homura-chan is!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 16, 2014)

*CAN I TOUCH YOUR FACE *


----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

You hate fried chicken.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Myst (Nov 16, 2014)

You like to RP.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

queen of cyoa's


----------



## SolarInferno (Nov 16, 2014)

You're 17.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 16, 2014)

your user is solarinferno


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

you love lush


----------



## brownboy102 (Nov 16, 2014)

You didn't join all that recently and you have very little posts.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

2 yellow candies.


----------



## Goth (Nov 16, 2014)

cake nuf said


----------



## Puffy (Nov 16, 2014)

cakeeee


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 16, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> You didn't join all that recently and you have very little posts.



You have not heard my side of the story and has alot of posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

You have two cakes


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 17, 2014)

Doesn't like "diamond eyes"


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

Has an Easter Egg.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Has two spoilers in signature.


----------



## Zane (Nov 17, 2014)

Kaiaa made art of your mayor


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> You didn't join all that recently and you have very little posts.



ridiculous amount of posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Had 312 bells


----------



## Margot (Nov 17, 2014)

Shower your girlfriend with kindness


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

You're named after a christmas thing


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

Collects TBT Pizza Collectiblez.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

you have a family


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

thinks I'm cool maybe


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

cool


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

Cake


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

you type letters


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

^ posts on acnlconfessions (and had a recent confession made about them). also has a deviantart


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2014)

text lots of sig text


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> text lots of sig text



better than no sig text lolololol.
this person above me likes fruit and candy. TALK ABOUT SUGAR TOOTH


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 17, 2014)

likes collectibles


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You're from Sweden


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

you are disband!


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

It was a mistype...
It was going to be Disbanded...
and one more thing, you're a pretty Good Gamer who likes Greninja


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

your user is disband


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You like that character in your signature?


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

You made an error upon creating your username.



Spoiler: Evidence






Disband said:


> It was a mistype...
> It was going to be Disbanded...
> and one more thing, you're a pretty Good Gamer who likes Greninja


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You are born on May 11


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

You joined three days ago.


----------



## Puffy (Nov 17, 2014)

Is a fan of Meguca and likes Hameru


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You like arcanine


----------



## Puffy (Nov 17, 2014)

Mistyped their name


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You might have a dog named Puffy?


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

You're a junior member


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You've had 1,152 visitors on your profile..
Also.. your online status is hidden


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 17, 2014)

You're from Austria.


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You are from New Zealand..


----------



## Puffy (Nov 17, 2014)

Has ~700 bells


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 17, 2014)

Has 36 bells


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 17, 2014)

Has 2 candy sets


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

Has no blue candy


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

You're Mayor Kaylee's boyfriend


----------



## Puffy (Nov 17, 2014)

Cakeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

Nagisa/Bebe reference~


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

8,015 posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

You have been a member for only 3 days.


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

you and Mayor Kaylee will break up


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

You are mean


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

you get offended easily


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You like Earthbound


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

You have a watch avatar


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You have a Mexican redknee tarantula in your picture

No one will ever know which watch this is...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

You almost have 700 TBT


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

Your mayors name is Kaylee


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

You just joined here.


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

your on my fl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

You sniped me


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You like the thing in your signature..


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

you not ninja


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You have 328 bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am ninja


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 17, 2014)

You aren't a ninja


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You are right!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am the master ninja


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

"Master Ninja"


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You like Omega Ruby

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or Alpha Sapphire

- - - Post Merge - - -

I like alpha sapphire, it has Sableye o.0


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

you dead


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You're alive

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -

I should quit this..


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

Thinks he should quit this.


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You like buffalo wings


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

Has a Ham Ham.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> You like buffalo wings



Has an avatar of a weird clock thing.


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

Its a watch..

You like pokemon

- - - Post Merge - - -

A watch frozen in ice!

- - - Post Merge - - -

In a Cup

- - - Post Merge - - -

A clear glass cup


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

Changed his avatar to a kitty <3


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

BulbaCat

You're in College

- - - Post Merge - - -

It was a Bulba Cat, but I didn't want it....


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

I'll adopt the kitty!
Is going to let me adopt the kitty.


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You have Marshall and Ruby in your town


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

Won't let me adopt kitty.


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

???

You also have Kabuki


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

Got ice.


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

.... I have know idea what that means..

Your Fc is 2036-8613-0689


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

You have 42 posts.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

Your watch is the ice lol.
Joined a few days ago.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd me xD


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

I have 43 now 

You have Flurry in your town


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 17, 2014)

Oops, I've been playing as if it were "give an opinion about above user". Woops!
Has almost 700 TBT


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

Your id is
HoneyAura

- - - Post Merge - - -

44 posts now

My goal is to get 100 posts before 6 am..


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

You have an impressive goal.

What timezone btw?


----------



## PaperVinny (Nov 17, 2014)

You're viewing this thread.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

You came back from Hiatus Hell.


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You draw art


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

You passed 666 TBT bells.


----------



## Myst (Nov 17, 2014)

You have 999 TBT as of right now.


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

You have something called "Tumblr"

- - - Post Merge - - -

sp19407


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

Spelt my username wrong.

Also, lives in Austria.


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

Joined July 14,2014


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 17, 2014)

Joined 5 months after me.


----------



## Disband (Nov 17, 2014)

Odaiba is your town's name


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 18, 2014)

Is currently in the forums Top Ten Poster's list.


----------



## Zane (Nov 18, 2014)

you usually play acnl at lunch


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Zane said:


> you usually play acnl at lunch



You like Pumpkaboo. 
(and your entire signature is adorable)


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

youve been here for over a year and ONLY have ~500 posts.


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

you be judging


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> you be judging



are you any better.

it is human nature to judge.

also your cakes are messed up you need to fIX THAT.


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

you make art


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You make jokes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

You have no sig


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You have a Signature


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

you have 52 posts


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

You use the blog tree WAY too much.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

I have 53 now 

Your town name is Starfall

- - - Post Merge - - -

You are the knight of time


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

You sniped computertrash on the other thread.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You saw me "sniped" Computertrash on the other thread


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 18, 2014)

You joined 4 days ago.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You like Pikachu


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

You haven't made any friends with anyone here.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You own Acnl


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

There there, you'll find somebody one day. :C

You probably own ACNL, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You like pokemon


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

you have 695 bells


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You have 38


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

Lives in Austria


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You have a Youtube


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

Disband said:


> You have a Youtube



No I don't.............

You have had 82 posts


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh...
6,490
Posts


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't worry about it 

Joined this month


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

banned bc you like kill la kill


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

But Kill la Kill is great...

Banned for eating human flesh (Tokyo Ghoul style)


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You like the person in your signature


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

you have no sig


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

I got what you all call "Ninja'D"


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 18, 2014)

Joined in 2014


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

you got an avi width extension


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

You have both summer collectibles.



computertrash said:


> youve been here for over a year and ONLY have ~500 posts.



Eh, my life gets in the way too much.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You must like Small Link


----------



## Balverine (Nov 18, 2014)

You're from Austria


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You have a 3ds


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

You almost 100 posts.


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

you like pokemon


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

95 now

You own a 3DS


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

you like earthbound


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You like the Yoyo person from EarthBound

- - - Post Merge - - -

.....


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

you got ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Twice

- - - Post Merge - - -

You are 18 years old

- - - Post Merge - - -

No one knows my age


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 18, 2014)

You live in Austria.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You like the Pink tongue pokemon


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

you're online


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

you hate everyone


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

You have Punchy in your town.


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

you hate me


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

You like opposite day.


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

you eat ice cream


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

but I love you.

you like earthbound so let's be bros.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

you like ssb


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> you eat ice cream



true true

- - - Post Merge - - -



ilovelush said:


> you like ssb



you like creepy crap.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

you're waiting for November 21st


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 18, 2014)

you are john from sycamore


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

You like anime.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

Has an avatar of Toon Link artwork from the Minish Cap.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Has an avatar of a Torchic who is obviously distressed.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 18, 2014)

LIKES TO NINJA ME.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

keeps being ninja'd by me. ;D


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Likes super smash brothers


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Joined four days ago.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You own a account on this site


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 18, 2014)

You wouldn't date GAMERCaT


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You read that post


----------



## Goth (Nov 18, 2014)

likes pie


----------



## Sepia (Nov 18, 2014)

Is in 12 groups.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

told someone to delete system32. >_>

EDIT: ninja'd! so sorry. D:

You have beautiful art.


----------



## Myst (Nov 18, 2014)

You joined a week before my birthday.


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

You want my Friend Code

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just kidding


----------



## Myst (Nov 18, 2014)

You have no friends yet~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

You're a brunette


----------



## Disband (Nov 18, 2014)

Your town name is Starfall


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

Has no collectables.


----------



## Miss_Tisa (Nov 18, 2014)

You have 9 friends.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 18, 2014)

Likes pumpkin seeds.

ninja'd again.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

Has over 2,000 TBT bells.


----------



## Myst (Nov 18, 2014)

You have under 2,000 TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 18, 2014)

You have under 500 TBT


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 19, 2014)

You're 21 years old.


----------



## Myst (Nov 19, 2014)

You joined on May 31 this year.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

has over 8000 posts


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

Has 3 cakes on display.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 19, 2014)

Has a sig made by Astro0.


----------



## Sepia (Nov 19, 2014)

Joined on the 7-14-2014.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 19, 2014)

Is a better Animal Crossing artist than I am.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

has an orange collectable (and really lovely artwork!)


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

Is a fellow Parks and Recreation fan! <3


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 19, 2014)

You purchased all of your candies from the shop. O:


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

one of the first persons i met here


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 19, 2014)

has a teal letter


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

likes fluffy things


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 19, 2014)

Likes cheese


----------



## Goth (Nov 19, 2014)

Likes pie


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

likes earthbound


----------



## Goth (Nov 19, 2014)

assumes


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

avatar and sig yes


----------



## Goth (Nov 19, 2014)

what the hell is you're sig from?

has one cake


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 19, 2014)

Joined on Jan 26th this year.


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Stalking


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

mine is from hyperdimension neptunia

joined a few days ago


----------



## sej (Nov 19, 2014)

Has over 1k bells


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

is a fish


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Joined a year ago


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

like watches


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't like Watches, I just like the one in my picture...

You have a Signature


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

Is new to the forums


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

you don't


----------



## lazuli (Nov 19, 2014)

has nearly 7k posts.


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

No..

Stalking me on the forums

- - - Post Merge - - -


Ninja'D


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

has 695 bells


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

1,037 Bells


----------



## Fawning (Nov 19, 2014)

Doesn't actually like clocks


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Not clocks....
Watches...

- - - Post Merge - - -

You like Deer?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

xD Likes to correct people


----------



## lazuli (Nov 19, 2014)

strange signature.


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Likes Art


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

has a 3ds


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

You must own one also


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

nope...is wrong


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

You have a account on this site


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

has 697 bells


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

1,039 bells


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

watches


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

No one knows which watch is in my avatar 

You like the Character in your Signature and profile picture


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

probably some cool one 

yes i do

likes weird watches


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

Not weird.. I like Dive Watches

You are from Sweden


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

says nothing

likes stalking me C;


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

You just posted on this thread


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

Likes doing it even moar ;3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 19, 2014)

Has four blog entries


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2014)

has a raffle ticket..


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)

You have a Signature


----------



## Lady Black (Nov 19, 2014)

You don't have a signature.


----------



## Myst (Nov 19, 2014)

You don't have a signature either.


----------



## Disband (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

YOU DONT HAVE A SIGNATURE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

You don't have a pokeball


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You have a Pokeball


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> You have a Pokeball



No I don't

You ban people for stupid reasons


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Banning for myself...
I give up...

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

You have a watch avatar


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You are a College Student


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

How did you know?

You joined 13 days before Frozen's first anniversary.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm a Wizard 
You don't have any dream villagers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

You don't even have a signature


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You were born in 1993
and you're at the age of 21


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 20, 2014)

Has no collectibles


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You live in California


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Has no collectibles



You're of an asian descent (I'm only guessing judging by your dream town).


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Your dream job is to run a restaurant.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You're of an asian descent (I'm only guessing judging by your dream town).



Yep

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Your dream job is to run a restaurant.



has 190 posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Wow, I'm smart.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You're Smart

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's just a guess though

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Yep
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



193 now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Has nearly 200 posts


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

194 now

Likes to post the same thing over and over again

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -

Testing


----------



## pokedude729 (Nov 20, 2014)

your profile has 70 visits
you have 704 bells


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

You are online right now.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

is too obvious with answers


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 20, 2014)

You won Justin and Tina's Summer Collectibles competition! :-D


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 20, 2014)

You got your peach from the Jav


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

Iz from aus yo (;


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

likes cakes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 20, 2014)

Has only three letters


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Is wrong, I have 4 but the ticket is hiding one.

Has 3 characters with the same hairdo.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 20, 2014)

is actually a_ good _moustache twirler


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

NO IM NOT SHHHHH

likes running deers


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 20, 2014)

You like to twirl your evil mustache.


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 20, 2014)

52 VMs


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 20, 2014)

You're giving away Rosie, how could you?


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 20, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> You're giving away Rosie, how could you?



She went on my path :/ and im being nice so yeah.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah 

'Avatar Width Extension	
Item purchased at 11-16-2014 11:45 AM	Upload avatars with a width of up to 150 pixels. 
Item purchased at 11-16-2014 11:45 AM'

XD


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Your name in Acnl is Melody


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Likes the danganronpa bear


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

Has 6,753 posts and a pokeball golden ticket


----------



## Kammeh (Nov 20, 2014)

Is a big anime fan, I'm guessing. ; v ;
(because of your sig, avatar, and tumblr aha)


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

has a party popper omg


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You are 15 years old

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'D
You are 22 years old


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

yes I am lol xP

has 704 btb


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You like mustaches


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

Ninja'd me


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

has two cakes


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Ninja'd me



Well...
I'm the Master Ninja ;D


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Nah I am


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Noiru said:


> has two cakes



You have a Pokeball


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

Likes Dangan Ronpa


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

No one knows my age yet


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

You are so serious


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Ninja'D again


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

Why so serious?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

i know right.

NEED TO PEE


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

What'd I do?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

NEED TO POOP


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol wat

Likes anime?


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Noiru said:


> NEED TO POOP



Why does it hurt to poop

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

BECAUSE MY BUTT IS MUSHED


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

._.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

...


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

teehee hee xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

Is. A mad Zappa fan


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Stalking Noiru


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes I am, I love his works.

Likes bears


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Yes I am, I love his works.
> 
> Likes bears



I thought you liked his Mustache 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Likes anime


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

LOL

not much really.. that character is mainly from the games


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

Has a cake


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

has 2 of 'em


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Likes Games and Frank Zappa's Mustache


----------



## Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 (Nov 20, 2014)

on 11-14-2014,at 10:41 PM you said :I feel embarrassed to ask, but what does Tbt stand for?


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You are looking at my posts


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 20, 2014)

Didnt know what tbt stood for


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

You like White Horses with swords in their heads


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2014)

you like snow


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

White snow


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 20, 2014)

Mayor Zoe FC:216574219848 said:


> on 11-14-2014,at 10:41 PM you said :I feel embarrassed to ask, but what does Tbt stand for?



The Bell Tree, i think.

Likes watches


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> The Bell Tree, i think.
> 
> Likes watches



She was quoting me I think...



Like anime


----------



## Myst (Nov 20, 2014)

You finally have a signature!

... but you need to center it now.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello
How would I do that?


Your Characters name in Acnl is Mystery


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 20, 2014)

You've been on this forum only recently, about a week. Welcome.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you

You have a Rabbit in your avatar


----------



## Myst (Nov 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Hello
> How would I do that?
> 
> 
> Your Characters name in Acnl is Mystery



Edit your signature in this manner:

" *[CENT*A*ER]* (insert sig code) *[/CENT*A*ER]* "

(remove the "A". Just added so I could be able to post it.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 20, 2014)

Is very helpful.


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

You are a Ninja

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got it fixed, thank you


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

HI U HAVE A NEOSEEKER ACCOUNT


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Are you on there?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stop stalking me 







Sorry again

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looking my username up on the internet


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 20, 2014)

(≖◡≖) No but I'm just doing what the thread says 2 do

also DaCoSim was the first person to give you a wifi rating


----------



## Disband (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh... how did you find my account though its not the same exact username..

- - - Post Merge - - -

You have a Devian Art account


----------



## Ragdoll (Nov 21, 2014)

likes to stalk ppl alot


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

Activity: Viewing Forum Brewster's Cafe


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 21, 2014)

You have a Yellow Candy.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

likes ducks a lot


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 21, 2014)

Likes Noire from the Hyperdimension Neptunia series


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Finally someone who knows about my pics lol.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 21, 2014)

Owns a Vita.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

is hyped for Smash U


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

You have a Account on this forum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its just a guess though...
I might be wrong.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 21, 2014)

demon monobear in signature.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

You have a Pokemon X/Y 3Ds


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

(it's totally my evi- good twin)

likes danganronpa monokuma bear transperson


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Likes Neptunia


----------



## lazuli (Nov 21, 2014)

is annoying


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

How'd you know??

Knight of time


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 21, 2014)

Has (currently) made 383 posts since you joined 7 days ago.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Is that good?

Has 1,043 bells


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

is a bear


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Has 10 Items


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

is really liking watches hurr


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Likes Games


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

likes schizophrenic bears


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Likes twirling Mustaches


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

likes... watches on pics


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Has 6,889 posts


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 21, 2014)

TARZAN BOY


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Has 1,077 bells


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 21, 2014)

Likes watches.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Likes Acnl


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 21, 2014)

Has schizophrenia, and also has schizophrenia.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2014)

Bought blue roses from me.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Kaylee's Boyfriend

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Has schizophrenia, and also has schizophrenia.



Lol


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

Joined on November 15, 2014


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Joined July 20


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2014)

You are annoying

*bursts out laughing*


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

You're Laughing


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Joined July 20



*WRONG. **BEEPbepp*

- - - Post Merge - - -

has a weird text sig


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 21, 2014)

You make the forum games an uncomfortable place to be.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

I do?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 21, 2014)

Loves watches so he can tell everybody the time.


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Owns a 3Ds


----------



## blaze5061 (Nov 22, 2014)

owns a teddy bear


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 22, 2014)

Joined the forums 7 months ago.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Joined in 2013


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 22, 2014)

Could possibly like Monokuma. uwu


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Your account turned a year old yesterday


----------



## Fawning (Nov 22, 2014)

has a new picture of a watch as his/her avatar


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Frozen in Ice

You own a 3Ds


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

You use reasons or other facts that's true about everyone.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You use reasons or other facts that's true about everyone.


HE ALWAYS DOES THAT I FEEL YOUR PAIN
Their town is very relaxing and beautiful <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> HE ALWAYS DOES THAT I FEEL YOUR PAIN
> Their town is very relaxing and beautiful <3



You have my permission to address me by my first name.

That's one of your secrets


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

You have 21 friends
Your name is Mica
You are XY
You enjoy Blogging


Really I can go on all day..


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

You have 576 bells
and you have 576 posts

illuminati


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

You live in Australia


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

No dream villagers


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

You have 2,186 posts


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

You're "Annoying"


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

I know

You're Senpai


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

thnx 

Your 3DS is 4914-3076-1453


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Your 3DS FC is 4313-2130-6801


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Your username is Disband


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

You have a yellow candy.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 22, 2014)

you don't.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

You haven't updated your blog in a while.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 22, 2014)

I did, actually. posted one today.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

Lives on the East coast.


----------



## Aradai (Nov 22, 2014)

lives in "The South"


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 22, 2014)

Has 50 tbt friends


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

Rainbow Unicorn.

Also, apparently I lost the game.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 22, 2014)

Has Mario kart 8 ;c


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Has 90 bells.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Has 293 Bells


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

Has a crazy signature.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Has a Signature that isn't crazy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

Has a frozen watch avatar


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

It still works 

You have a town in Acnl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 22, 2014)

You post too fast.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

You post too slow


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Joined in November 15, 2014


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Joined in July 20
I joined on the 14

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is 618 posts good?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

618 posts not good

Well m8, i joined on the 21st. You joined on the 15th.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You have 576 bells. 

give me some.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

14th 

293 Bells

M8??


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

m8  is m8.
it says 15th on mine so wotevz.

You have 633 posts.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

2,234 posts


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Had 162 visits


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Has a 3ds


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Has a watch as his avatar


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Has a person as their avatar


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

Has 3 friends


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

How do you...

Has a Candy


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Has Noiru as a friend


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Has Disband as a friend


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Has me as a friend


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Has 2,253 posts


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Has 576 bells.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Has 2,260 posts


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

has Annoying as their title


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

You are from Australia


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

You have 690 posts.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

You were born July 12


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Posts Per Day: 83.09


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Your name is Sarah

- - - Post Merge - - -

Probably 13?
Maybe..


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

LOOOL 13????????????????? More like 12, twelvie. AHAhaha jokes i'm not even 13.


Probably 5.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaat, You think i'm five?? >.<
Thinks i'm five


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

5 is qt. Like a baby. You thought I was 13, lel.

Has 704 posts.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

You must be 16 since you started laughing..
Has 2,280 posts


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Maybe I am. Maybe I'm not.

Has 710 posts.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Dead On!!

has 2,284 posts


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Dead on? I'm not 16, aha. 

Has 716 posts.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

2,288

You must be 15 since you got mad


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Mad? I'm not mad ahahahha wth, lmaoo why would I get angry for? I'm not 15 though  

576 bells. You should give me all of it.


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

You are one of the top ten posters today :^) gg


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

299 Bells

Oh I know you age now

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keaton said:


> You are one of the top ten posters today :^) gg



Ninja'D


- - - Post Merge - - -



Keaton said:


> You are one of the top ten posters today :^) gg



You must like Bam


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

What's my age? Aha. 
Are you 50?

Joined November 15.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

No...
I'm not .....


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Don't lie )

4914-3076-1453 is your 3ds fc


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm under 20 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has a 3DS


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

50.

Has 737 posts.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

You are?
has 303 Bells


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm 12.

Has no dream villagers.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Likes Anime


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Has 4914 in his 3ds fc


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Has my age in their Friend Code


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

68 lolol

Has 757 posts


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

...
Has 2,313


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

twelvie? (◠‿◠✿)

Joined in 2014.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Joined 2014
No


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Don't lie (◠‿◠✿)

Has 576 bells


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not.
Has 303 Bells


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 23, 2014)

Posts more than 2 times on many threads. Usually making it seem more like a chatroom.


----------



## Locket (Nov 23, 2014)

Always watching.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

Has an orange


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 23, 2014)

You are pals with Disband and ellabella12345, both of which I see on the forums very frequent


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 23, 2014)

You have been a member of TBT for 8 months.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

has a lot of items


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

You have one Candy


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

You are 13.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Nein

You are Myst

- - - Post Merge - - -

Would a 13 year old have mad writing/grammar skills like mine?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

frozen watch?


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

You have a .gif for an avatar.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Nein
> 
> You are Myst
> 
> ...



It's possible...

hm... you did say your age was in #1 Senpai's FC and that you were under 20. The only possible number under 20 and also in their FC was 13. Unless you were lying about being under 20... Then my next guess is 21.

Give me a few days. I'll figure this out. ;3


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> You have a .gif for an avatar.



You have something as a Avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

monokumaaaaa


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Myst said:


> It's possible...
> 
> hm... you did say your age was in #1 Senpai's FC and that you were under 20. The only possible number under 20 and also in their FC was 13. Unless you were lying about being under 20... Then my next guess is 21.
> 
> Give me a few days. I'll figure this out. ;3



Good Luck 
Maybe it's subtracting,Adding,Multiplying, or Division.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> monokumaaaaa



You are from Sweden


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

You have 4 of those (rare) Japanese letters.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

you have 584 bells


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Disband said:


> Good Luck
> Maybe it's subtracting,Adding,Multiplying, or Division.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Well, it's only a matter of guess and check.

Are you 19?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Nein


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

joined 21st february 2014


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

You are 22 years old

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> joined 21st february 2014



Ninja'D


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Are you 18?

I can keep going if you want.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Nein.


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Are you 17?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

No


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Are you 16?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Neinnnn


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Are you 15?

Hm... guess I'm older than you~


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Nein............................................................


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

BANNED BECAUSE JA


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Posts on wrong thread lol


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Are you 14?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 23, 2014)

Likes Homura Aneki.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 23, 2014)

Doesn't collect candies.


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 23, 2014)

has a whole lot of bells; 1,019


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

You have only one item.


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

Your username is Myst


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Are you 14?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

No

You are a Member of this Forum.


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Hm... are you 20?


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

No.............


----------



## Myst (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, you said no to all ages 14-20 so either you're lying about being under 20 or... you're really young...

Are you 13?


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 24, 2014)

Your location is my nightmares/.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Has words of wisdom.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

You joined on November 14th.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Likes to blog.... Oh, dear God! 79 OF THEM!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

VillagerBoyDreams said:


> Likes to blog.... Oh, dear God! 79 OF THEM!



Yep, and I haven't went a single day on TBT without blogging (on all US time zones).

Your town is named Windsake.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Dear God, commitment am I right, folks? *cues laughtrack*


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 24, 2014)

Named Mica.

Ninja'd.Likes Punchy.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 24, 2014)

Uhm, I'm not named Mica...
Or did I just Ninja someone for the first time? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Either lacks collectibles or doesn't like them. Either way, I approve.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

You are currently online.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 24, 2014)

You are currently offline (or so it says!)


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

You like Deer


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

You think you're good at stalking but you're not~


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

I think you like acnl..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> You're the BEST at stalking!!You might as well be in the dictionary under "Stalking".



I know i'm not...


----------



## Mango (Nov 24, 2014)

ur bad stlalker


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

You're Mango


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> You are not a Mango.



Stop lying. ;3


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Stop being awesome.


I can't...


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

is a stalker


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> Is awesome


Thank you all 

Has 1,218 Posts


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Screw you all
> 
> Has 1,218 Posts



You're not very nice, are you?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're just so COOL!



Stalking me...


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Copying me...



Nope. I've been using invisimode longer. ;P


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> Nope.You're just stupid.



...
Mean..


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> ...
> Amazing..



*flips hair Homura style*

I know I am.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Amazing 
lol


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

You enjoy editing quotes~


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

You enjoy posting after me~


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Well, you are online too much. X'D


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Not really... 

You were on at Midnight


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Midnight what timezone?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

(UTC-06:00)


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> (UTC-06:00)



Interesting.

Thanks for telling me your timezone. lmfao


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

You're 16 

It's not mine...

- - - Post Merge - - -

I live in Austria..


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

You are correct. lmfao

_Finally_.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

:O
I literally just guessed..


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Really?

Well, I told you that it's easy~


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah.

Told me it's easy

Now....
Can you guess mine..


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Are you younger or older than me?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Younger 

Has 476 bells


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

Interesting...

You must be 14.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 24, 2014)

You have a Smash 4 tournament.


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Wrong again.

Guessing my age

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> You have a Smash 4 tournament.



Ninja'D

- - - Post Merge - - -

You draw stuff.


----------



## Myst (Nov 24, 2014)

You're 15?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

No....


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 24, 2014)

16?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

No..


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 24, 2014)

9?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes!

No -.-


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 24, 2014)

12?


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Nein, Dus ist mir egal anymore...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

Has a weird signature


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

likes food


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Likes earthbound


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 24, 2014)

Proud Earthbound fan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Likes earthbound


We're still trying to guess out your age.
18.


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

assumes for everyone


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Owner


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

spams


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 24, 2014)

Cake.


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

sanic


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> spams



Spammer


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

stalker


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> Awesome Stalker



331 bells


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 24, 2014)

Stalk stalk stalker


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

posts


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

Member of this forum


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

I smile when you cry


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

I cry when you smile


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

you left me wanting more


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

You have a 3Ds


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

(my old fc code)

you are my ex


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

You are a cat


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 24, 2014)

You're a wolf thingy thing.


----------



## Goth (Nov 24, 2014)

you like wolf


----------



## Disband (Nov 24, 2014)

You got Ninja'D


----------



## Kissyme100 (Nov 25, 2014)

You post a lot.


----------



## kyukon (Nov 25, 2014)

You like the color pink~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

You have sketches in your signature.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 25, 2014)

You appear to be in a relationship with the Mayor of your town.


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 25, 2014)

Town's name is Cinnabar.


----------



## Goth (Nov 25, 2014)

is being stalked


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 25, 2014)

likes ness :3


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Likes Games


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 25, 2014)

Has a snake in his signature.


----------



## Disband (Nov 25, 2014)

Has a Fc in the Signature


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 25, 2014)

You joined a week before Pokemon ORAS & Smash Wii U came out.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 26, 2014)

Has just had his licenses levelled up by someone great *cough*


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

You joined TBT last year.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

You have 476 bells


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

You joined Wishyco.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2014)

You change your signature a lot.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

You have Acnl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2014)

Disband said:


> You have Acnl



Can you stop saying something that's too obvious and not too personal? I'm going to say that your post doesn't count.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 27, 2014)

Has the September Birthstone which I sadly missed out on.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2014)

Has a new avatar I like more (and it fits the Pokemon spirit).


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Has 3,061 posts


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 27, 2014)

Has an average daily post count of 107.21


----------



## Hikari (Nov 27, 2014)

Has recieved 16 positive Wi-Fi ratings in the past month.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 27, 2014)

Has a signature that gives me a headache because it moves really fast @-@ 


sorry if that offended you


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Has a signature that gives me a headache because it moves really fast @-@
> 
> 
> sorry if that offended you



Was waiting for Smash U.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Has a Signature


----------



## Hikari (Nov 27, 2014)

Became a Senior Member in less than two weeks.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Has 6 items


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

"Senior Member"


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

Is a "Admin"


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 27, 2014)

Currently has 592 bells displayed.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 27, 2014)

Joined about a month before I did.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

You name is FoxWolf


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

Captain Obvious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 27, 2014)

Queen of CYOAs.


----------



## Myst (Nov 27, 2014)

Kaylee's Boyfriend.


----------



## Disband (Nov 27, 2014)

You have 476 bells


----------



## Jenny<3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Your town's name is Town


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Your town's name is Riversea


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

You joined on 11/14/14


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Joined the 15 of December


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

likes changing avatars


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You like Video Games


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 28, 2014)

has 592 bells


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Has 1,119 Bells


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Has less bells than posts


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You are Mica


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Joined two weeks ago.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Joined 9 months ago


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Is a senior member


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Is Chinese.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Your name is Vizionary


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Spelled my username wrong.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Doesn't know how to stalk users correctly.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Name is Mica


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Name is Vizionary


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Name is Mica



Has a character named Ai.


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 28, 2014)

Has a new avatar of Kaylee (I think?)


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Has a charcter named Jenny


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Has a new avatar of Kaylee (I think?)



Yep.

Hasn't given me feedback about my dream town.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

I will check out your town later..

Has a dream town


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You have a TBT account. lmfao


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You have one also


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

You said a bad word.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 28, 2014)

Just ninja'd me.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You said a bad word.



No I didn't..


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2014)

You like that pink pokemon

Edit; ninja'd xD


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

I ninja'd you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

Sej said:


> You like that pink pokemon



I paid you 400 TBT out of generosity.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You are generous


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Captain Obvious~


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You own a Site


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> You own a Site



You are a member of said site~


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You like to use tildes a lot


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You're a trial member of Wishy's Star Company.

You were in the smash tourney as well.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You are on my Friend list.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You stalk people for fun.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You do too


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> You do too



Has a wonderful (ly creepy) bear signature.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You are on this forum.


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> You are on this forum.



Hmmm. At first glance just from your name, avatar, and signature, it appears that you have a preference for darker colors and themes. After looking briefly at some of your comments, it appears that you also have a preference for forum games and light-hearted conversation, which contrasts the dark and mysterious persona that you give off from your graphics. You seem very interesting! You seem balanced.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You give very detailed analysis of users.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 28, 2014)

wishys star co admin!


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Wishyco Member!


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You don't have an NNID.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You don't have one either..


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

I have one but it's hidden.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

I do too

You stalk me a lot.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You like posting after me.
I want Marmoset to stalk me so... pause for a bit.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You like Sniping me..


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You hide comments in white text sometimes.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

So do you..

HAHAHA!


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You are correct.
Where did they go...?


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You are also

I don't know..


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You are rhyming.
They seem cool~


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You're a great writer 

Who?


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You're nice~
Marmoset.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You're the Queen of CYOA's

Yeah


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You are vague.
That's your next target then. ;3


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You know i'm Vague

Okay, now I have to convince them to open a Questions thread


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

I know you're vague.
Oooh, good luck with that. ;3


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You are an Admin

Thank you, I'll need it.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

You appear above me in nearly every single thread.
You also have invisible on, I think.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You are in High School


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You never tell anyone your age~


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

It's still unknown

So...


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

You are stalking me and always posting before me.

And I'm not in High School. I'm in 8th grade (pretty close tho)


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You enjoy hanging around the basement.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You enjoy the basement


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

And so do you


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

So do you


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You post too much.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

You do too.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Same goes to you


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 28, 2014)

You have no personal info to share.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

All personal

- - - Post Merge - - -

You are in college


----------



## a potato (Nov 28, 2014)

Apple2012 looked at your profile


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You have a tumblr~


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You have an Account


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

Has 100% positive Wi-Fi feedback.


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You always post after disband...


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

Is 14 years young

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> You always post after disband...



You're a Ninja


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

Myst said:


> You always post after disband...



IK IT'S SO CREEPY WHYYYYY

You joined 3-4 days after DV started

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Is 14 years young
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You are also a Ninja STOP POSTING BEFORE ME DAMMIT


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You are getting annoyed by disband~


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You are getting Ninja'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> You are getting annoyed by disband~



Ninja

- - - Post Merge - - -

After what? FoxWolf?


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 28, 2014)

Disband said:


> You are getting Ninja'D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



YOU POST
BEFORE ME
ALL
THE TIME
I SWEAR IT'S NOT COINCIDENTAL


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

You hate talking to people.


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You like talking to people


----------



## Myst (Nov 28, 2014)

...

You always post after me...


----------



## Disband (Nov 28, 2014)

You confuse me a lot


----------



## KiloPatches (Nov 29, 2014)

Sie Sind Von Ossterreich!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry my keyboard doesnl't have Umlauts..... I know it should have O-Umlaut..... but I am lazy.


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

You joined TBT this year~


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

You did the same thing


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

You copy-cat~


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

You Stalk me all the time.


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

I could say the same to you~


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

You answer my questions


----------



## Myst (Nov 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> You answer my questions



Ditto.


----------



## Disband (Nov 29, 2014)

You play ACnl


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

You like wolves!


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

You are the Mayor of Nova.


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

You like Goldy!


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

you ninja'd me


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

You got ninja'd


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

you don't have a favorite color


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

You joined after me.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

You have watched the wild thornberrys


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

alwatkins said:


> You have watched the wild thornberrys



Actually that's wrong, but whatever.

You have 34 bells.


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

You joined before me.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

You just hit 2000 posts

- - - Post Merge - - -



NewLeaf13 said:


> Actually that's wrong, but whatever.
> 
> You have 34 bells.



You haven't seen the wild thornberrys?!


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

You hit 400 posts


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 30, 2014)

Your on invisible mode


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 30, 2014)

You have 2 towns.


----------



## Disband (Nov 30, 2014)

You're not on invisible mode


----------



## epicquirkynugget (Nov 30, 2014)

You seem to like "Apple2012".


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 30, 2014)

You joined TBT 4 days ago.


----------



## Goth (Nov 30, 2014)

you're choice of pokemon scares me


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

You like to draw


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

You banned me for my first name.


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Dec 1, 2014)

You're in my friend list.


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

You're not in my friend list


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You banned me for my first name.



You like talking about chibis.



NewLeaf13 said:


> You're in my friend list.



You have two towns.


----------



## Myst (Dec 1, 2014)

You enjoy sniping people.


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

You enjoy to write


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 1, 2014)

Now has over 2k posts.


----------



## Disband (Dec 1, 2014)

Has over 2,000 posts also


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

You have 0 tickets.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

you have 2 tickets


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

You have 3 collectibles gifted from me (would you like 3 more?)


----------



## Beardo (Dec 1, 2014)

You aren't in a pickle

Ninja'd

You're friends with the thread starter person


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You have 3 collectibles gifted from me (would you like 3 more?)



Is so completely generous <3


----------



## datsuryouku (Dec 1, 2014)

has an awesome sig.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

Beardo said:


> You aren't in a pickle
> 
> Ninja'd
> 
> You're friends with the thread starter person



Doesn't know if i actually live in a pickle....

- - - Post Merge - - -



datsuryouku said:


> has an awesome sig.



doesn't have a sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 1, 2014)

Lives in the back hemisphere of the Earth (which is primarily the Pacific Ocean). I don't like the front hemisphere as much.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 1, 2014)

You did something in the fair.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

You draw really, really cute deer!


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 2, 2014)

you are 22 years old


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Been here for a year now and barley posted.

Also Pokemon Channel.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Have been on deviantart for a looong time!


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

You are either offline or on invisible mode.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

You're from the eastern hemisphere.


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You're from the eastern hemisphere.



You are very incorrect. XD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

You're from North America?


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You're from North America?



*facepalm*

Where did you think I was from?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 2, 2014)

DIDNT ACTUALLY FACE PALM IN REAL LIFE


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> DIDNT ACTUALLY FACE PALM IN REAL LIFE


I did. ;P

You're a frequent poster in the basement.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Myst said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Where did you think I was from?



You confused me with the "time zone" issue before.


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You confused me with the "time zone" issue before.



How?

You are easily confused apparently.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 2, 2014)

Has a neat sig spoiler which I opened.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Your mayor is wearing fall clothes.


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

You like to stalk and ban people.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

You've reached 2,000 posts.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 2, 2014)

Does art which I have seen and liked.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Has a sig made by Astro0.


----------



## Disband (Dec 2, 2014)

Likes to draw stuff ....I think...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Is vague


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Doesn't want to post sources.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Has a collectible purchased before you joined.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 2, 2014)

Woah. I didn't even think about that, haha. 

Made a pretty useful bell tree dictionary!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

Has no pictures in signature.


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

You enjoy collecting birthstones~


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

You're a poet.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 2, 2014)

You like a lot of things involving art/drawing, Japan(?)/Anime, and video games.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 2, 2014)

You want Poppy


----------



## Goth (Dec 2, 2014)

you have a creepy sig


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't think I have to state the obvious.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 2, 2014)

You have the most TBT right now.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Sony Fanboy.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 2, 2014)

Draws stuff


----------



## Hikari (Dec 2, 2014)

Got their signature from WonderK.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Villager.


----------



## Hikari (Dec 2, 2014)

Has an deviantART account.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Name is translated into Light.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 2, 2014)

Has almost 4,000 posts.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

You have 6 tickets.


----------



## Myst (Dec 2, 2014)

You are either offline or using invisimode.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 2, 2014)

Uses Invisimode.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 3, 2014)

Beardo said:


> You want Poppy



I don't know if you're talking about me or the person above me, but I hate Poppy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Likes to draw.


----------



## pokedude729 (Dec 3, 2014)

you have 6 friends


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

You have no friends on tbt.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Has more TBT Bells than I do.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Is looking for a February birthstone.


----------



## Ami (Dec 3, 2014)

Likes likilicky


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 3, 2014)

Named after a character from Sailor Moon.

Also, you have 2 Ham Hams in your town.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 3, 2014)

Np he has sexy art  mhmhmhmmhnh.  I think he's like 18 mhhm


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

is looking for perfect fruit...


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Banned me on another thread


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Is turning 30 next year.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

is a guy who likes playing as female characters in a video game...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Has no signature


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 3, 2014)

Changed his user title recently


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Isn't offended by my user title when this is a Nintendo site.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 3, 2014)

Likes Sony better then nintendo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> Likes Sony better then nintendo



Why? It's because Little Big Planet.

User above hasn't played my Tile Turmoil level in LBP2 yet.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

Lives in America.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Has a drawn avatar.


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Has a drawn avatar.



You copied the Hurt/Heal idea off WishyCo, gamefaqs, or some other site~

Btw, your avatar fits that user title as if Kaylee is praying to Sony. XD


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 3, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Np he has sexy art  mhmhmhmmhnh.  I think he's like 18 mhhm


I'm like 16 though. :I Danks for the complement, though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> You copied the Hurt/Heal idea off WishyCo, gamefaqs, or some other site~
> 
> Btw, your avatar fits that user title as if Kaylee is praying to Sony. XD



Poet.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 3, 2014)

a bruh plus we need to smash soon


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

You are level 62 on your smash license.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 3, 2014)

has a girl, combing her hair with her hand in her sig.
(I said her alot)


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

doesn't like video games


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 3, 2014)

I said hi to you

(ALSO WHAT THE WHAT? I LOVE VIDEO GAMES)


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

"stuff"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> You copied the Hurt/Heal idea off WishyCo, gamefaqs, or some other site~
> 
> Btw, your avatar fits that user title as if Kaylee is praying to Sony. XD



Thanks a lot for point that out. I changed it to that to describe what Sony devices I have, now I'm changing back to Kaylee's boyfriend.

Anyway, this is a secret I know about you:

You point out loopholes.


----------



## laurenx (Dec 3, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Thanks a lot for point that out. I changed it to that to describe what Sony devices I have, now I'm changing back to Kaylee's boyfriend.
> 
> Anyway, this is a secret I know about you:
> 
> You point out loopholes.



You like to play as girl characters hahaa


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

You're on my friends list


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Your hurt/heal thread is not going so well.

_I wonder why..._


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

Myst said:


> Your hurt/heal thread is not going so well.
> 
> _I wonder why..._



Maybe because TBTers don't like that game.

Anyway, you like crossing out words when quoting someone.


----------



## Myst (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, wishers and people on gfaqs (gfaq'ers?) sure like that game. 

Oh, and you just changed your user title.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2014)

You just changed your signature.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 3, 2014)

uhm, owns a 3Ds?


----------



## Mango (Dec 3, 2014)

is annoying and disgusting


----------



## Goth (Dec 3, 2014)

loves me ya'll


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 4, 2014)

We had a Smash battle like a day ago.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

Was gifted their popsicle from Yookey


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Joined TBT the same year Gandalf joined the moderation team.


----------



## Disband (Dec 4, 2014)

Joined TBT on September Ninth, Nine days away from my birthday.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

has 65 visitor messages...


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

Has 216 posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Has 216 posts



Joined TBT on the same day I did.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 4, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Joined TBT on the same day I did.



I did? .3.

is kaylee's boyfriend
duh


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Got their red candy from Star Fire.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 4, 2014)

Has earnt 9 fair tickets so far (nice!).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

Has an awesome sig.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Likes to write lots of blog entries.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 4, 2014)

has an all deer town (almost)


----------



## FitzOfBumble (Dec 4, 2014)

Does weird things in basements.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 4, 2014)

Likes to make jokes about keeping my baBIES.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 4, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Likes to make jokes about keeping my baBIES.



Has 9 villagers.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 5, 2014)

Likes blogging.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Lickylick.


----------



## Goth (Dec 5, 2014)

likes pokemon


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Has probably met Satan before >u>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ is Kei from Burtsy


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Is trying to start some new, cute games in the basement. c':


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 5, 2014)

Made her own cute sig.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 5, 2014)

you have 8 tickets


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ likes to state the obvious


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 5, 2014)

acts like a cretin


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Likes to play TBT Mafia.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Had ice cream cake on her birthday (I'm so jelly!)


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Was born in January. c:


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Joined on Halloween.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Has an avatar width extension, yet hasn't used it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 5, 2014)

likes deers


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

KelseyHendrix said:


> Has an avatar width extension, yet hasn't used it.



I sorta used it with my wide varrity of avatars.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> likes deers



Is getting a PS vita.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

is an artist


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Is v v loving towards wolves.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 5, 2014)

Has 20 visitor messages


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

Has 12 friends.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Is v v loving towards deer.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Is Mayor Cookies in Paradise city.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Mayor of Nova


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ Probably really likes cake


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

You constantly change your signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> ^ Probably really likes cake



You are a ninja.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ Probably likes Kiki (is that her in your avatar??)


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

Still needs two dreamies


----------



## Myst (Dec 5, 2014)

You changed the color of your user title before.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> ^ Probably likes Kiki (is that her in your avatar??)



Yes, it is Kiki.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

You started this thread!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ can has cake!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

A proud furry.

Also a cool person.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ oh thanks 

Is so sweet and probably cute ~


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Has 5 edibles


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Cake.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 5, 2014)

You ninja'd me


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

HI I'M DAISY...the dog


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Steven.

Girls love ya.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Eyks.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

Likes Pokemon


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Wolves and deer oh my


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ probably also likes wolves and deer


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

actually yep ;w;
Kyyyyyyyleeeee


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ Kyle is sexy, silly and weird ~ <3

is kind of active today


----------



## Puffy (Dec 5, 2014)

Faaang!! my first dreamie~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 5, 2014)

^ has a really good taste in villagers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

You have all three all-year collectibles.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

^ enjoys collecting collectibles


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 6, 2014)

Has lots of wolf villagers


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

^ probably really likes candy


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

^ went to bed last night. c;


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

^ is mad at me over Deirdre


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Has 8 wolves and 2 deer as dreamies.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 6, 2014)

Changed their user title earlier.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Joined on Halloween.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

Joined a week after Labor Day.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 6, 2014)

has an adorable art style :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Joined a week before Little Mermaid day.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Has 2 9's in their join date


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

is Ai of Tenshi


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Has all wolf dreamies


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

^ not all of them, still missing Whitney DX

probably owns at least one pokemon game...


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

You're looking for Whitney and Beau~


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

you've created at least a few threads in this website :3


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

You really enjoy wolf villagers. Wow.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

your username used to be Mystery2013


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

^ you probably know Myst well :3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 7, 2014)

nah im just a stalker

the first person you got a wifi rating from was The Hidden Owl


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

has too many candies


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Likes Lyra/Espeon?


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 7, 2014)

You are 11.

Also do I look ok in this sweater combo http://i.imgur.com/9uwlf2d.jpg


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

you look great!! i like the shirt peeking out ;w;

Has 5 u's


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

You were born when Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald came out.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Has no pics in signature


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Too lazy to make my own sig, em sowee..

Espeon.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Ninja :U


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Has popsicle


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Has a popsicle that wasn't gifted.


----------



## butz (Dec 7, 2014)

You draw really goodly! And you're 16!


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Butz sounds a lot like something else :U


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

butz said:


> You draw really goodly! And you're 16!



Aww danks. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> Butz sounds a lot like something else :U



You're like 13.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Mains pikachu


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Steven Stone.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Skye


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Liberal


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Republican


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 7, 2014)

favorite pokemon are espurr, arcanine, and zapdos.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 7, 2014)

Has been a member for 40 days (if my math is correct lol)


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

You're almost at 3,000 posts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Has more TBT than I do.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2014)

Very generous.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Very generous.



Oops, that's opinion >.<
Has 5 tickets!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> Nice



Loves teleportation c:


----------



## unintentional (Dec 7, 2014)

Has  over 3,000 bells


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Has less than 50 bells


----------



## unintentional (Dec 7, 2014)

Puffy wants Steven-sempai to notice them.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Apollo fan


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Skye fan


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

*EHHH WRONG*

Steven Fan.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 7, 2014)

Bluebear moved out of your town unexpectedly (sorry to bring that up lol).


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 7, 2014)

Username is Trickilicky. No, I'm just kidding. You're 29 years old.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 7, 2014)

Is good friends with Radda.


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

You joined last month.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

apparently likes to advertise....


----------



## Myst (Dec 7, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> apparently likes to advertise....



You are looking for Whitney and Beau.

Btw, depends on what I feel like doing. I change my signature a lot.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

likes to check my siggie


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Likes Kyle!!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

^ likes? more like rkgrdszlfngdfxhdhxcx LOVES! :3

he likes Kyle too :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> Bluebear moved out of your town unexpectedly (sorry to bring that up lol).


I should get her back sometime soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> ^ likes? more like rkgrdszlfngdfxhdhxcx LOVES! :3
> 
> he likes Kyle too :3



Has almost all of the wolves.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Has 3 cat  dreamies obtained


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

AND THEY'RE MINE..
MUAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHA

Has a popsicle gifted on the same day I got mine...huh....


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Does not want Tom. Or Hazel.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

sp19047: is a guy???! I thought you were a girl all along *slaps face*

Puffy: I would assume you have at least one shiny pokemon :3


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Does that Beldum count
If so no *jumps out a window*

Has good taste in villagers. *cough* KYLE *cough*


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

^ one word: VINNY


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

*jumps through your window* DID SOMEBODY SAY VINNY

Wolfgang. And Kyle and Lobo and Chief and Fang and Skye and Freya and Bruce and Whitney and Beau


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

^ took his time to type my dreamies :3


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Has 3 edibles.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

likes Steven


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

likes at least one female pokemon trainer :3


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Likes wolves


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

just edited his post


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

also likes Metagross

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

One more post til 3700


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

has more bells than me


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

is Cookies from Paradise


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

is a pokemon trainer


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Mayor Cookies.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 7, 2014)

Super young. H'omg, you're only 11 @w@


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

just memorized the name of yours truly :3

edit: ZOMG a ninja D:


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Does not want Tom. Or Hazel.



Actually, I'm keeping them for a while.

But they're not staying 5ever.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> just memorized the name of yours truly :3



Cookeiz


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Has a fab art thread


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

appreciates art :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Vine Snauce.

Finally a person who watches Vinesauce here.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> appreciates art :3


Has 2 Deer dreamies.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

watches vinesauce ; u ;


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

wants Steven to notice them


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Japanese symbols.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Teleportation!!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Doesn't get the Sonic CD joke in my title.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 7, 2014)

Oops.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Has four cakes.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Has four birthstones


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Has an avatar with four letters in her name.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Has an avatar with six letters in her name


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Has an alternative character with the same eyes my girls have.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Visited my town before


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Has a mayor who has the same eyes as Princess, Sholee's mayor


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Has almost the same outfit in each character


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Has only female human villagers, like me.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 7, 2014)

Is a guy in college who has a 21-year old digital girl named Kaylee as his girlfriend.


ULTIMATE STALKING


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 7, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Is a guy in college who has a 21-year old digital girl named Kaylee as his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> ULTIMATE STALKING



Lives in North America.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

You're from the south.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 7, 2014)

Has Mario Kart 8


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Doesn't have Mario Kart 8.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 7, 2014)

name is sp19047


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 7, 2014)

Has a tiny tiny tiny tiny avatar of Dribble...


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Panchammmm


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2014)

Is two-faced? ;-;


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2014)

Beautiful signature~


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you!
An Espeon fan <3


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

so many bells @-@


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 8, 2014)

Has an awesome sig.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> so many bells @-@



Still kinda eerie about us receiving popsicles on the same day.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

We both have cake, a yellow candy AND a popsicle.

IT'S A CONSPIRACY.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2014)

Is the loveliest alpaca.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

their aura is honey coloured


----------



## MayorKale (Dec 8, 2014)

You're not a fan of chocolate!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Shares the same name with me!


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

Joined TBT on Halloween this year.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Started your town on June 13th 2013.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 8, 2014)

You almost have all of the Deer villagers.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 8, 2014)

Recently changed your av.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

^ probably really likes the color pink


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 8, 2014)

Favorite Villager is Wolfgang.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

owns a Wii U :3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 8, 2014)

Joined this year


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Has their own 'AMA' thread!


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Has a cute avatar


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

Joined a little before me, has a senpai named Steven.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Has a let's play youtube channel!


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 8, 2014)

Has 7/10 dreamies obtained


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 8, 2014)

Lives in a cardboard box in California


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Lives in DA US


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Enjoys Marshal x Kyle.

Kyshal? Marshyle?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

What about Style? Smug villagers are vvv stylish after all

Deer town!


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Where's the 'St' from? o: That's not a combination of their names!

Has 14 friends. <33


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

we can always use a random word though
and tbh i don't know where the st came from lmao

Joined on Halloween.
Spooky


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Marsthal is his new name. Now Style makes sense.

Likes alpacas, assuming from your NNID.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Clearly attempting to make a deer town.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 8, 2014)

Is good at CAH. c:


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

Frick frack.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

two faced.......


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 8, 2014)

You just got Whitney.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 8, 2014)

you changed your cute Skye avatar to a cute Pancham avatar....


----------



## Goth (Dec 8, 2014)

you hate wolfs


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

You hate Isabelle


----------



## Myst (Dec 8, 2014)

You change your signature quite frequently.


----------



## Goth (Dec 8, 2014)

you be new to the web


----------



## Puffy (Dec 8, 2014)

owner apparently


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2014)

You have 0 tickets


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

You're collecting some/all birthstones.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2014)

Has Prince amd Katt in sig.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

likes the color green


----------



## Puffy (Dec 9, 2014)

Cookies. And waffles and pancakes and muffins


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

^ is 14 years younger than me :3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 9, 2014)

Has four mayors for their town.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

^ thought that one can have more than one mayor, well you can have only one mayor and the other 3 characters are villagers thus are not allowed to do PWPs and other things.... :3


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

Tomorrow is your one month TBT joining anniversary.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

^ really? wow, guess I should celebrate 

really likes Lickilicky XP


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

really likes wolves


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 9, 2014)

Likes cheese


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

like the ponytail hairstyle in-game


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

Likes....boobs?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 9, 2014)

You're like 27.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 9, 2014)

you're 16


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 9, 2014)

You've been a member for almost 9 months.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

sp19047 said:


> You're like 27.



NO! >:C

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> You've been a member for almost 9 months.



his/her oc is based on a pokemon :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 9, 2014)

Woops, I got your age wrong...sowee. :C


----------



## Rasha (Dec 9, 2014)

thinks that I'm "much" older than I really I'm, if you want to believe that....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 9, 2014)

has 9 tickets


----------



## Puffy (Dec 9, 2014)

U mori bu do

those are the letters you have


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

You're currently offline.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Username is from Little Big Planet Central.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

You have no Mm Picks in LBP.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 10, 2014)

You started the hurt and heal thread.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

You have Daisy in your avatar.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 10, 2014)

Yesterday was your three month TBT anniversary.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Favorite Pokemon are Lickylicky and Gallade.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

is Darren........Hi, Darren! *waves*


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 10, 2014)

Currently 225 posts away from the big 1k mark.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> is Darren........Hi, Darren! *waves*



Hi, Cookie! *waves* 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trickilicky said:


> Currently 225 posts away from the big 1k mark.



Town is named after Cinnabar Island.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 10, 2014)

Has a Tumblr blog that I just followed.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

danks for following :3

Also has a tumblr blog.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

has a nice variety of collectibles :3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 10, 2014)

Has 778 posts and a cute sig


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

has a huge signature pic and 2 cakes :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Has characters named after foods.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

has character names that rhyme...


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 10, 2014)

You bought all your own collectibles yourself.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

^ how did you know???

really likes Octavian


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 10, 2014)

likes to dye their hair?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 10, 2014)

^ uhhhm, no? why would you think that?

likes the color silver


----------



## Holla (Dec 10, 2014)

Likes to eat cookies.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Town name is Starbell (which is quite a lovely name)


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Most of your dream villagers are normal villagers.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 10, 2014)

Pancham


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Steven.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Pancham


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

Lyra


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

bluebear moved out of your town :'C


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Has only one male villager


----------



## Tessie (Dec 10, 2014)

lives in a cardboard box in california


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

my pietro <3
has 2 male villagers

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tessie said:


> lives in a cardboard box in california



has to obtain diana, maple and fang C:


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

Doesn't regret the things they've done, only regretting not doing them when they had the chance.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Is from the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 10, 2014)

has the most beautiful town and chibi and mayor <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 10, 2014)

Another user from the Pacific Ocean, the world's best ocean.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> bluebear moved out of your town :'C



; ^ ; I'm still sad about it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Another user from the Pacific Ocean, the world's best ocean.



Atlantic Coast is better.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 10, 2014)

Changed their name


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

really likes Steven


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 10, 2014)

I just now noticed that your username is a pun off of "Visionary" .


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 10, 2014)

It's that and something else, too.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Has a japanese user title.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

Has a username with a past year


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Has a username with a past year



Likes Kicks


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

Sig by pengutango


----------



## oreo (Dec 11, 2014)

Lives in a nice cardboard box in California. ^


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 11, 2014)

Liking all pinks


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

likes togepi


----------



## azukitan (Dec 11, 2014)

Posts in The Basement a lot


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 11, 2014)

Has 13 friends.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 11, 2014)

Hilarious smile


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 11, 2014)

Has four ACNL towns


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Had every art made by Astro0.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 11, 2014)

You purchaced all those collectibles yourself, they were not gifted :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

You're an older member on this site.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

has 8 tickets


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 11, 2014)

Prof. Gallows has recently messaged you


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

likes Doctor Who


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

Favorite Villager is Pekoe.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 11, 2014)

You changed your username?! Or am I being really slow, lol.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

You joined on a Tuesday.


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 11, 2014)

You use the blog feature


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

You're 14 years old.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

likes dr. who and sherlock?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

You got ninja'd.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

likes posting a lot


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

Also likes posting a lot.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Has no tickets


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

You have 8.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

you like pandas?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

like standing on their head and wiggle their legs


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 11, 2014)

likes evil moustache twirlers


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

likes candy a lot


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

Evil Mustache Twirler.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

panda pokemon


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 11, 2014)

Got all your collectibles gifted


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 11, 2014)

or bought, yes.

likes cakes


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 11, 2014)

Your birthday is Dec 27th (aka Hobbit day)!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

Has an X-Men OC.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

19  bells and 0 tickets


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

You changed your signature recently.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

Has an adorable Kiki avatar.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

We had our popsicles gifted on the same day

OMFG I JUST REALIZED
YOU GOT YOUR  POPSICLES 1 MINUTE BEFORE MINE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 11, 2014)

Doesn't want Isabelle to win the hurt and heal game.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 11, 2014)

Eh tbh I don't care anymore


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Dec 11, 2014)

youve had 1,251 posts so far :3


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 11, 2014)

Having super popular town name


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 11, 2014)

is from Japan


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

You have three candies and three birthstones.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 11, 2014)

Puffy said:


> We had our popsicles gifted on the same day
> 
> OMFG I JUST REALIZED
> YOU GOT YOUR  POPSICLES 1 MINUTE BEFORE MINE


Another difference is that I got mine off of an artist (It's Yookey BTW), while yours is from an Anime fan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> You have three candies and three birthstones.


Part of the "Wishy's Star Company".


----------



## Myst (Dec 11, 2014)

You currently have 4,210 posts.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Hameru.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 12, 2014)

Steven


----------



## Myst (Dec 12, 2014)

You have 22 tickets.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

apparently like hair


----------



## Myst (Dec 12, 2014)

Currently hunting for Beau.

And no, I don't like hair. I like the character.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 12, 2014)

Has been a member for over 9 months.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Dec 12, 2014)

Too many piercing beauty


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 12, 2014)

Has a Togepi Egg.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

likes panda pokemons


----------



## Diancie (Dec 12, 2014)

You're an evil mustache twirler.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

You joined TBTF last week :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

has a huge signature


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

(But it's in accordance with signature guidelines ;D)

Actually has a couple of blog entries


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, haha I did them way back here.

I know it is.. but huge


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

The huge size is proportionate to my love for the character, mwahaha <3

Has a buttload of pageviews~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

yeah ikr lol

likes that character i guess


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Dec 12, 2014)

Youre in the basement alot


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

likes the LoZ games


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 12, 2014)

You recently saw the new Hobbit movie!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

lol yesterday actually 

is gonna see it soon enough


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 12, 2014)

Just posted the picture on their signature to the CTRL + V thread.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

yes lol i uploaded it via tbt so it was on my url naturally.

checks out the c+p thread


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 12, 2014)

Changed Avatar and Sig back to that Japanese franchise thingy thing with the painted handcuffs.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

LOLOL they are not even the same person. My avatar and pic now is Jun Togawa, the other chick was Miki Sugimoto.

Needs to check out japanese culture...


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 12, 2014)

I know I know...I know nothing but dumb Tokusatsu shows and anime. :C


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

They are not in the Gojira stuff lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 12, 2014)

Likes cheese.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 12, 2014)

created a good hurt and heal game!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

likes to have three characters in new leaf


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Likes the black and white effect?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 12, 2014)

one of my fav jun pictures.. so kinda

likes wolves


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

likes to hoard stuff...


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Lookin for Beau


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

is obsessed with **sparkles, sparkles everywhere**
my eyes D:


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

wait don't wolves eat deer?

RIP Beau and Bruce ;-;


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 12, 2014)

You are being stalked


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

^ Lol Bruce is too bad-ass who can stand for himself and for Beau, plus those wolves won't hurt a fly lol XD  (or would they?)

OMG SENPAI MARRY MEH D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

aaaaaaand ninja'd D:

you are a ninja, ninja! >:C


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 12, 2014)

apparently furry
[I know that]


----------



## Greninja (Dec 12, 2014)

You have a horrible avatar


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 12, 2014)

hatin on the froakies


----------



## WonderK (Dec 12, 2014)

Likes Steven Universe. Respect.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 12, 2014)

Is browsing a forum on his computer


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 12, 2014)

Wii U bruh =D

is a ninja frog


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

is.....wait, THAT'S froakie?!!!!!!!!! what did u do to him? :'C


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Has really nice names for their town ;w;


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

MUST like Julian


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

me and julian are birthday buddies B)

likes animal crossing


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

Vlinny is Vinny, what does that make of Two Faced?


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

Two faced has 2 faces.

neither loves vinny.
but she'll love his clone lmao


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't get anything but I'll pretend I did :3

w-wait I think I got it now! two faced is a girl??


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

yep

she's in love with a walrus and vinny wants them to break up
and vinny has tried asking her out and it hasn't gone well
and since two faced doesn't like vinny why not his clone


----------



## Rasha (Dec 12, 2014)

KNOWS that I really want to know what two faced looks like (hopefully not horrifying) D:


----------



## Puffy (Dec 12, 2014)

there u go


----------



## azukitan (Dec 13, 2014)

Is part of the LGBTQIA+ community


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

We participated in an Art Trade.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 13, 2014)

Changed your av since I last saw you in here.


----------



## Songbird (Dec 13, 2014)

You don't blog.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

you like MLP


----------



## Songbird (Dec 13, 2014)

You have 51 friends.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

you have an avatar shop


----------



## Songbird (Dec 13, 2014)

You can't understand me if I don't say anything.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 13, 2014)

600 bells


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

has a pinwheel


----------



## MayorKale (Dec 13, 2014)

You're a fan of music and film!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

You joined in the same month I joined.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

You have under 4,000 posts.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 13, 2014)

Has over 8,000 posts.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)

You have a siggy made by WonderK


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

You're looking for a slushie machine~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

likes lush..?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Just recently updated his/her avatar and signature :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

has obtained all dreamies ^^


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

You used to be Jun.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

^ lurvs Kiki


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Has characters named after foods.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 13, 2014)

All of your residents' have the same eyes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 13, 2014)

Has two cakes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

her characters are wearing different dresses under their jackets ~


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

You edited your sig recently.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 13, 2014)

Queen of CYOA's


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

likes some guy with light blue hair


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

got herself some cool collectibles :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Finally got all of your dreamies.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

likes spoilers


----------



## Puffy (Dec 13, 2014)

ninja'd me >:


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

likes cakes


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 13, 2014)

Complains about family a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

is a duck irl


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Secretly, Jun.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

^ lurvs Yoshie ~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

has 4 acnl dudes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

Noiru said:


> has 4 acnl dudes



what? um, no. I have 2 guys (Cookies and Pancakes) and 2 girls (Waffles and Muffins) 

^thought that all my characters are male....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 13, 2014)

i use guys as a general term lol.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

You posted ~1 hour ago on this thread.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 13, 2014)

^ you posted today on this tread :B


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

You did exactly the same thing. lmfao


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Dec 13, 2014)

Has a creepy tumblr... *shiver, shiver*


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

You found my tumblr. 

If you think _that's_ creepy, you haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 13, 2014)

"~Myst has a dirty mouth and a dirty mind." - Myst


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> "~Myst has a dirty mouth and a dirty mind." - Myst



You're original.

(No one's ever thought to quote those before. Good job.  )


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 13, 2014)

Has a tumblr.


----------



## Myst (Dec 13, 2014)

Also has a tumblr.


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Your birthday is May 11th!


----------



## MayorDelilahOfUnova (Dec 14, 2014)

WellJenerally was born February 6th.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

has a big signature?


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Joined TBT on October 16, 2013.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

0 tickets


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 14, 2014)

All your current collectibles were gifted to you ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

is a mutant


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You posted at 8:37am my timezone.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

likes cyoa's a lot


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Lives on the Pacific Coast.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> likes cyoa's a lot



We keep arguing about video games for some reason.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You were ninja'd.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

likes long hair


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

You twirl evil mustaches.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

likes some bluehaired guy


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 14, 2014)

Lives in a time zone +1 hour to mine.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Likes Lickilicky


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Loves Espeon


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Plays MK8 and Sm4sh.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

likes Steven


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Apparently into Johto, I guess


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Joined here a month ago.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Joined 5 months ago exactly.


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Has 0 tickets.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You changed your username?


----------



## FireNinja1 (Dec 14, 2014)

You're an admin on that one site.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

likes naruto


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Lives in Sweden


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

was born in February


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Joined three days after me.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

is less active than me (I have no life lol)


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You have less than 1,000 posts. That's alright. 

Look at me. XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

you have no life XD
*high five*


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You think I have no life when I have straight A's in school.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

you're probably much younger than I am, talking about school is so yesterday to me ~


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You think I'm young. lmfao


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

oh so you're in your mid 20s like me? does that mean I'm not the only geezer in this forum? :'3
sorry out of this thread's topic...


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You make me laugh~

I guess I'm younger than you. My club has more "geezers" than this forum though. XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

thinks I'm funny for some reason...
and yes 17, is younger than young to me


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You got my age wrong. I'm 16.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

made me depressed with his/her age, NOW I really feel like a geezer like I care....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

You have villagers named after foods.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

Has more colors in their signature.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You have an awesome sig!

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> made me depressed with his/her age, NOW I really feel like a geezer like I care....



Aww... don't feel bad. *hugs*
There are a few club members older than you in my club. ;P


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

has a club somewhere in this planet ~ (that has geezers older than meee )


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You have an awesome sig!
It's an online club so technically, it's everywhere.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Knows great things when he/she sees them :3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

Likes wolves


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 14, 2014)

Has four collectibles.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Has one collectible.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

Has no collectibles anymore


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 14, 2014)

has two fruits


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

has 3 candies


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Likes to write side-comments in gray.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

just revealed my secret D':
but I have more!


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You have more secrets.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 14, 2014)

knows nothing about by secrets, or does he/she?


----------



## Greninja (Dec 14, 2014)

always post in the basement all day everyday


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You joined TBT before me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

Greninja said:


> always post in the basement all day everyday



Reminds me of the grinch.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> knows nothing about by secrets, or does he/she?



Of course I do. 

After all, people do call me _Mystery_.


----------



## Goth (Dec 14, 2014)

you hate everyone


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> you hate everyone



I don't?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> I don't?



You post too fast.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You post too fast.



You post too slow.


----------



## Goth (Dec 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> You post too slow.



you are pie


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> you are pie



You like food.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

Myst said:


> You like food.



You called me sexist for banning you for being a girl.


----------



## Goth (Dec 14, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You called me sexist for banning you for being a girl.



you are human


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

has opinions


----------



## Goth (Dec 14, 2014)

has food


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 14, 2014)

is on my friends list


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

You throw handcuffs?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 14, 2014)

Plays LittleBigPlanet.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

Plays MK8 and mains Yoshi.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 14, 2014)

Likes CYOAs.


----------



## Myst (Dec 14, 2014)

You like LBP3.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 15, 2014)

Likes Meduka Meguca


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Has four worthless cakes.


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 15, 2014)

Apparently has a Villager with the same name as my alias.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Dec 15, 2014)

OH MY GOD... IT'S... STEVEN STONE I THINK


----------



## xenoblade (Dec 15, 2014)

Yup! And then Wallace as the avatar.

Has six cake collectibles.
_why_


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

is an artist...


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 15, 2014)

Has hit 1k posts, congrats!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

has a pokeball, lucker..


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 15, 2014)

Has a green leter <3


----------



## Swiftstream (Dec 15, 2014)

has green feather.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

is rich...


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 15, 2014)

You achieved all your dreamies two days ago, well done!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Calls diamond eyes "almond eyes".


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

likes modern music


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Hates people who doesn't like 50's music or 60's music.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Nope..

take things too seriously


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Noiru said:


> Nope..
> 
> take things too seriously



That's kinda true, but I usually do this to poke fun, not to be serious.

Has three fruit collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

has 9 tickets


----------



## azukitan (Dec 15, 2014)

Seen you several times today
I feel like I really am stalking you XD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

has a purple feather

(yes you do lel)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Formerly Jun.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

is very active today


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 15, 2014)

Has no blog entries.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

Likes name with y's in them


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 15, 2014)

Evil mustache twirler


----------



## Rasha (Dec 15, 2014)

can has 2 cakes


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 15, 2014)

Your user is R-Cookies


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2014)

likes pink


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 15, 2014)

Evil Mustache Twirler.


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 15, 2014)

is a fan of the cool sgt frog anime/manga series


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 15, 2014)

has December birthstone


----------



## Puffy (Dec 15, 2014)

Has pink feather


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 15, 2014)

has a thing for steven stone


----------



## Naiad (Dec 15, 2014)

has a bae and won't support #Alicante :-((


----------



## Myst (Dec 15, 2014)

You use invisible mode.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 15, 2014)

might disappear one day >:


----------



## Myst (Dec 15, 2014)

You have four cakes.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You have 8,757 posts...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

You have five fingers on each hand.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Has 3 finger on their right hand.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thumb,Middle Finger, and the Little Finger.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Has 3 finger on their right hand.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thumb,Middle Finger, and the Little Finger.



You got backfired by me (stating facts about everyone on you like what you do).


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You have a 4 items.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Has blue eyes.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Nein,
You're in college!


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

You're bored.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You're bored also..


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 16, 2014)

Have you seen Mr Bean?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes,

You have seen Mr.Bean.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 16, 2014)

The last post on every thread on the first page of The Basement is by you.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You got a new avatar and you're awkward.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 16, 2014)

Cool sig


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You like Espeon.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

You changed your av since the last time I saw you online.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm outside your House.

You're looking out your window in the future..


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

You have gray eyes.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You have Brown Hair..


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> I'm outside your House.
> 
> You're looking out your window in the future..



It's pretty cold outside, here's some coffee.


@Apple, is up late.

@Diband: just ninja'd me.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you..
I need it Black, nothing in it please. xD

Your house is nice!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> You have Brown Hair..



You are right about that. I'm also white and has green eyes (I'm describing my traits).


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I know i'm right..
I'm standing next to you right now..  >.>

You're on the internet.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Thank you..
> I need it Black, nothing in it please. xD
> 
> Your house is nice!



Thank you, I just decorated the living room this weekend *hands black coffee over*

@Apple - is *a few* years younger than me.

@Disband - damnit, such a ninja.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 16, 2014)

User above didn't take lord's name in vein.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> Thank you, I just decorated the living room this weekend *hands black coffee over*
> 
> @Apple - is *a few* years younger than me.
> 
> @Disband - damnit, such a ninja.



Thank you for the Drink and Compliment..
You have blonde hair..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> User above didn't take lord's name in vein.



You're a Ninja! xD


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Thank you for the Drink and Compliment..
> You have blonde hair..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Lol, how did you know that?!

You are great at this game, haha.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You have glasses also..  >.>

Thank you, i'm not all that great..


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> You have glasses also..  >.>
> 
> Thank you, i'm not all that great..



 I subconsciously checked out my window just now, LOL.

You are a great stalker, I take my hat off to you sir/madam! I'm off to work now (but you already knew that, being outside my window). Peace out guys, have a good day/night.

Oh and: your FC has three '4's in it.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

G'Night 

You're going to bed.
Also you MIGHT have short hair.. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shoulder Length ,Maybe..


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 16, 2014)

Mornin'


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

has a cake


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

is a mustache twirler


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

likes cheesy manga avatars


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

^ thinks I like cheesy manga avatars, I LOVE them :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

is twirling their whiskers


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

^ has a weird mind! I don't have whiskers, I'm a girl, girlfriend :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

fake mustache? idk


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

^ is probably online but is on "invisible mode" thing for some reason....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes for some reason.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You have black hair.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and Obsessed with mustaches.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

^ is 12 no? well then you shall be 12 because I said so....


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

In age, or what? 

You like wolves.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 16, 2014)

Posted twice at 11:11 AM today


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

purple feather *is jealous*


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You're jealous.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

didn't you know? ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, i'm a legend, I used to maintain that everyday..

You like cookies..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not really a legend though


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

kinda has low self esteem....


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You're 17 years old.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

knows NOTHING about me....


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You must be under 15, due to the all capital "NOTHING" >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

thinks the "caps lock" button was invented for teenagers, wow that makes perfect sense :/


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm outside your window >...>

You're on the computer.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm you're father married to your grandmother


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You do not have glasses.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

^ wrong, I've been wearing glasses since 10th grade, now I work at a school....

hides some secrets that everybody know about anyway....


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

Has two friends on TBT


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You're 23 years old.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Has two friends on TBT



You're 16


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

I wish I was 23....

thinks I'm 23


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You like wolves..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

you said that before :/


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Know I said that before..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Knows*


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

Likes Dangan Ronpa


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I've never watched Danga Ronpa...

Loves England.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

^ probably know a lot about disband, except for what he/she tastes like....


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> I've never watched Danga Ronpa...
> 
> Loves England.


But... Your signature... It's Dangan Ronpa right?

Has 19 Tickets.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

ninja'd XP


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

No.

You do though..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

you have all the threads open on tabs, don't you? yes you do


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You're typing.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

You have 2,355 posts


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You have "6,66"0 Posts


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

^ I was done typing when you typed that so no....

you MUST be typing right now on another thread or two


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You're wondering how i'm so awesome.. (Not really  )
Aren't you? xD


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 16, 2014)

Came back after a hiatus...I guess..


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You posted here.

I don't know..


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Likes black coffee!


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Trickilicky said:


> Likes black coffee!



This is going to be a long list! xD


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Dec 16, 2014)

Ninja'd me


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You have accounts on Reddit, GameFaQs, and a lot more I don't know about..
You have Tattoos on your left and right arm with a piercing below your bottom lip.
Have I scared you yet? >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -

TrickiLickY


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> You have accounts on Reddit, GameFaQs, and a lot more I don't know about..
> You have Tattoos on your left and right arm with a piercing below your bottom lip.
> Have I scared you yet? >.>
> 
> ...



I'm laughing, but it's a nervous laughter! Haha. Are you a professional stalker?! *closes curtains*

Is good at looking people up online ;-)


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm not a stalker..

I'm a private investigator.. xD

You have long hair actually.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 16, 2014)

Haha, I hope that's not true, you don't wanna investigate me (it would be a boring experience for you!)

You hit 2400 posts today. Your profile gives nothing away huh.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You're hair might be dyed. xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

your favorite color is black


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Nein, it's Gray or Yellow! xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

is bold for saying yellow is their favorite color


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

No? What?

You're favourite colour is black..


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 16, 2014)

Probably a demon bear in disguise of a member. The proof is in your signature!


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You like obscene anime! xD
(Just kidding!   )


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

RainbowCherry: has a delicious and sexy name ~

Disband: you win buddy, ninja'd again ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You got ninja'D by me!


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 16, 2014)

You just got ninja'd.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I ninja'd you also! xD


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 16, 2014)

Ninja Ninja.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You hate ninja's


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

thinks I hate ninja's...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You like to ninja.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

everything you think you know about me is wrong XP


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You confuse me.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

do i? or maybe you're just too confused from posting on so many threads at once....


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

needs a napkin to wipe his sweat...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Confused about how fast my internet is.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

You have fast internet.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Very Fast.

You don't xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Somewhat correct.

My internet's lagging a bit right now what with all the ninja's everywhere. XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You're getting ninja'd.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

is suddenly active here today :3


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

So are you, hypocrite.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> You're getting ninja'd.



ugghh ninja XP


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> is suddenly active here today :3



Who? Me?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes Myst. xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

that is correct :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Both of are girls.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Both of are girls.



Both of what?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You and R-Cookie


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

is a kid


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> You and R-Cookie



I know. But both of what? Both users? Members? Posters? What are we, eh?


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> is a kid



Nein. 

As Member/Humans.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Nein.
> 
> As Member/Humans.



I'm the only one who knows your age~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You forgot it >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

the person above me MUST know how to make omelettes....


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> You forgot it >.>



You're wrong. I didn't forget it.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I know where you live >.>
What town also.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst doesn't know my age, never will


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Myst doesn't know my age, never will



You're around 25-30?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> I know where you live >.>
> What town also.



I know what state you live in. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

She's thirty.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're around 25-30?



am I?


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> am I?



I'm quite sure you are.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> She's thirty.



and you dared to add a period to that, kid... :/
sheesh


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst has been stalking me..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> I'm quite sure you are.



I'm not thirty, I'm not there yet D':


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> I'm not thirty, I'm not there yet D':



So... 29?


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Myst said:


> So... 29?



sheesh do I sound like a geezer, I'm sure I don't
but well, I much older than you :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

No she's 69


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> sheesh do I sound like a geezer, I'm sure I don't
> but well, I much older than you :3



You don't really sound old imo.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> No she's 69



That made me laugh way more than it should have. XD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

the person above me is 16 yo :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You laughed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> the person above me is 16 yo :3



You don't know my age yet! >: D


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> You don't know my age yet! >: D



I was replying to Myst, not you mr.ninja :/
shoo now...


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> I was replying to Myst, not you mr.ninja :/
> shoo now...



You are annoyed by Disband, the ninja.
I know his age. Don't worry. 
But I won't tell because secrets are fun~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

you got ninja'd


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> you got ninja'd



No, you got ninja'd.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You're right, if R-Cookie ninjas me though..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

I won't


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

But..
You didn't


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

we surpassed this number by now...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> we surpassed this number by now...
> 
> View attachment 77560



You haven't been around when I used to post a lot.

I'd get in the 500's per day too.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

I think i'll have more posts then you when my account turns your accounts age. xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

^ the shame XD


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> I think i'll have more posts then you when my account turns your accounts age. xD



You're correct. I didn't even use my account much from the time I made it until August tbh. XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

For Myst? xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

for all of us 

sheesh...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

How is that?


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> for all of us
> 
> sheesh...



Correct.

Technically, all my posts are from August on so... that many posts in four months...


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Have I been doing a good job?


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

Disband said:


> Have I been doing a good job?



Hm... I guess so. If you divide my total by 4, you get about the amount I got per month so... yup, you beat me. Congrats~


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 16, 2014)

you're gone already? good night, cupcake :3


----------



## Myst (Dec 16, 2014)

You think he's gone, when in actuality, he said "bbl".


----------



## azukitan (Dec 16, 2014)

Has started 27 threads thus far


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

You have 4,000 Posts.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Dec 16, 2014)

Joined a month and 2 days ago.


----------



## Disband (Dec 16, 2014)

Is awkward...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 17, 2014)

Is in the Top Ten Posters.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Has made a few blog entries


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Is a Visionary

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> Has made a few blog entries



Ninja


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

You post _way_ too much. Congrats~


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

You post too much also.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

You follow disband everywhere, congrats.


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> You post too much also.



You are going to add tags to this thread as well. I can see it happening in the future.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Blah I won't bother fixing that. You know who I meant.


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> You follow disband everywhere, congrats.



Wrong. Disband's everywhere so I can't "follow" him. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

You posted on every thread here.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Wrong. Disband's everywhere so I can't "follow" him. ;P



Haha true.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

True, you said.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Wait you only joined November this year D: what is my life


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

xD
You joined 14 days after and one year before me


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Wait you only joined November this year D: what is my life



You joined TBT last year... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> xD
> You joined 14 days after and one year before me



You need to watch Danganronpa _*or*_ change your sig right now.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Says I need to watch Danganronpa


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> You joined TBT last year...



So?


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> So?



Your post amount...

Now, I feel like I post too much. >.<


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

You said so.

You're standing up.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst said:


> Your post amount...
> 
> Now, I feel like I post too much. >.<


You do c:


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> You do c:



You just hit 1,800 posts. Congrats!


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

I dance is telling the truth Myst. This is an intervention >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> I dance is telling the truth Myst. This is an intervention >.>



You post _way_ more than I do. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Are you sure? >.>


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

XD I dance. Wow.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

I dance is confused.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

I dance is sad


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

I dance is sad.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And laughing


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

YOU REALLY ARE A SWEDISH PSYCHO I MEAN PSYCHIC


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

I am.

You didn't know that.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> I am.
> 
> You didn't know that.



I do now c:<


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

You forgot >xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Stalk me <3


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

I can't..xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Why not D:


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

I forgot.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Then remember.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

what?


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

You're confused.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Just stalk me. You're ruining this thread.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst is mean xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Myst is mean xD



That's an opinion.

In this thread, we give _*facts*_.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

.________________________.


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst is the only Admin who will talk to you.


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband said:


> Myst is the only Admin who will talk to you.



True that. haha


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

Myst laughed


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

Disband posted boring facts


----------



## Disband (Dec 17, 2014)

I dance said something.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 17, 2014)

You hit 3k posts while I was sleeping, congrats!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

you got a purple feather grats m8


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

has them collectibles....


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

has had 423 visits to their profile


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ lost the game because 0 tickets...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

bro u hack coz 19 tickets


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 17, 2014)

Your FC has three '4's in it! Interesting I know!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

has a purple feather ;o


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

You love music


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

u Have adorably adorable pixel characters!!! *falls in love*


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Awww thank youuu <3
And you have adorable villagers *-*


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

likes sailor venus


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 17, 2014)

Jenny<3 said:


> Awww thank youuu <3
> And you have adorable villagers *-*



You have a pretty avatar.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

And you're so cool ;D <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 17, 2014)

You made my pixels.


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

You've got a very nice town <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 17, 2014)

You're from Europe? (I'm guessing).


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

is a guy but I keep forgetting dammit...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

is a furry


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

is online! wow


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

sent me a friend request...


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

/facepalm yes i have invisible on is it that annoying..

likes naming characters after food


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ is dam right :3

so I can stalk you teehee

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> /facepalm yes i have invisible on is it that annoying..
> 
> likes naming characters after food



is the ninja of teh day


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

o-o why would you want to stalk me


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

because that's what I dooooooooooooo


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

COOL, WELCOME TO THE CLUB. dangit


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ hmm, we got married earlier, remember?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

yes ofc i remember
but do you remember that we dont hang out...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

apparently we do, don't we?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

lol what did i just read, or is it coz im rly tired


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ knows I'm curious about what she read....


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

you both are tired lele


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ thinks I'm tired, I just woke up so no :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

has perverted cookies


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You're from Europe? (I'm guessing).



Haha yes I am 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> has perverted cookies



Joined last year


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

Noiru said:


> has perverted cookies



what's a perverted cookie??!! you're weird, girlfriend :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 17, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> what's a perverted cookie??!! you're weird, girlfriend :3


r-cookies. rated r get it


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

Jenny<3: needs to work it to reach 1k posts 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> r-cookies. rated r get it



oh, y did I never think of it?


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> Jenny<3: needs to work it to reach 1k posts



Oh come on  I wasn't online since one month and then ... 
Yes I'm working quite hard xD 

- - - Post Merge - - -

R-Cookies: reached 1k posts


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

i finally have over 2000


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ has cake duplicates for some weird reason...


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

IS a cake duplicate


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ uh, what??


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

welcome to my logic c:


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

You've got 3 cake collectibles


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

has awesome collectibles *hides in shame*


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wants to rate signatures all day long xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

has 222 bellz

- - - Post Merge - - -

i give up


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

just got ninja'd


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Native fruit is pear


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ yeah, sadly XD I prefer cherries but oh well I have all fruit so....

has 2 signatures


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Has all dreamies :*


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ lurvs sailor moon


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 17, 2014)

likes wolve in acnl..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

likes ponies?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 17, 2014)

has characters named after foods


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Has a Japanese title ..


----------



## Greninja (Dec 17, 2014)

Is obsessed with palutena


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 17, 2014)

Is named after some character.


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Is named after some character.



brb crying

You have QR codes


----------



## MayorKale (Dec 17, 2014)

YOU LIKE EXO K YES <3


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Has something in common w/ me <33333


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

really really hates foxes


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Uh I don't support furries. I'm not about that life. 

Supposedly a furry.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

loves anime.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 17, 2014)

Ninja'd has an obsession with wolves


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Needs Zucker. I can give you him if he asks to move. : )


----------



## Greninja (Dec 17, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> Needs Zucker. I can give you him if he asks to move. : )



Someone already offered but their ds is broken gonna take a week til it's fixed

Is super generous


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

^ has Zucker

- - - Post Merge - - -



Greninja said:


> Someone already offered but their ds is broken gonna take a week til it's fixed
> 
> Is super generous



is lucky :3


----------



## Greninja (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't have zucker yet

Has my native fruit as his collectible


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

loves Gallade, but then again who doesn't? :3


----------



## ilovelush (Dec 17, 2014)

Has cool resident names.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 17, 2014)

has a cake duplicate


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

You're proud of being a furry. Good for you!


----------



## Puffy (Dec 17, 2014)

Has an adorable kiki avatar :3


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Has an adorable kiki avatar :3



You want Senpai to notice you.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 17, 2014)

Joined 2-21-14


----------



## Myst (Dec 17, 2014)

You have three "2's" and three "3's" in your FC.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2014)

:0 you dont have 2's and 3's in your fc


----------



## Myst (Dec 18, 2014)

You're wrong.
I have one "2" in my FC. ;P


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

You have over 9,000 posts.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 18, 2014)

has a lot of 5's in their FC


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

WonderK made your sig.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 18, 2014)

You've hit 4k posts since the last time I saw you, congrats!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2014)

is a pokemon fan


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

is quiet active today :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

changed avatar to some weird pokemon


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

ugh wrong thread wait...

^ made me make an embarrassing comment, ugh ~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

mission accomplished


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

^ spent 15 minutes thinking of the best response, heh ~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

*6 actually lol


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 18, 2014)

has 16 tickets


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

has two feather and a pokeball gimme


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

Changed sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 18, 2014)

has a yellow candy


----------



## Rasha (Dec 18, 2014)

sold their collectibles :3


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

Scraggy's awesome.


----------



## wassop (Dec 18, 2014)

you have a drawing of kiki and lolly on your deviantart :3


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

You have a nice cat signature.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Master Chief.

- - - Post Merge - - -



wassop said:


> you have a drawing of kiki and lolly on your deviantart :3



I need to draw Kiki again.


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Has a nice signature and bad brothers.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

Probably the best stalker here.


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Your brothers destroy your stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Super Smash Bros to be exact..


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 18, 2014)

Yep, but thank god I got a new one.
Digitally to be exact.


----------



## Disband (Dec 18, 2014)

Good ^^
*Next day, wii u gets destroyed...*
You're a boy named Darren who lives in Langhorne, Pennsylvania...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 18, 2014)

You post a lot.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 19, 2014)

You're very generous


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 19, 2014)

You have 20 tickets.


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

You are going to college to get a degree.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

You're vague about stuff.


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

You said holy crap.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

you said it too


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

You love horses.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

is wrong about me liking horses...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

unicorn


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

You will always guess on how I know your name and age.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> unicorn



Ninja


----------



## Alyx (Dec 19, 2014)

Joined on November 14th, 2014!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

is actually  ninja :0


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Joined January 7, 2014..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> is actually  ninja :0



Ninja..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

is a ninja get over it


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Is a unicorn, get over it xD


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

is a stalker, get over it


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Idfldnsndt said:


> is a awesome stalker, get over it



Is a crazy person, get over it..


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

thankyou ;u;


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Said thank you.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

has 600 bells B)


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

c:


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Smiled


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

didnt smilie

did you?


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes, You asked me something.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

didnt ask me a qestion


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Has a golden nugget,


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

doesnt have a golden nugget...


----------



## matt (Dec 19, 2014)

Does have a golden nugget


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

has a fair patch


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

has 100 bells


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

has a icecream c:<


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

has some cake


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

has 4 candies


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Has a pear.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

has the best avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

You have the 2014 and 2013 Bell Tree Fair patches.

Oh and is named after a cartoon horse.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

has tumblr and deviantart


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

I lost the game.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 19, 2014)

just lost the game


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

likes to see people losing :/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

is lazy


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Is 22 years old.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 19, 2014)

Changed your av and sig since I saw you last.


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Plays pokemon and Animal Crossing.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

Hates Bob


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 19, 2014)

Has all his/her dreamies.


----------



## Myst (Dec 19, 2014)

I don't see you around the basement much anymore.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

likes green


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Yellow Trash Bazooka.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ likes to use horrifying avatars....


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 19, 2014)

Changed your av since the last time I saw you online (it's awesome btw).


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

You have Octavian....

I miss Octavian.. :C


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

that kirby looks like a sex doll


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Pfff....

You win, good sir.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 19, 2014)

You're a keroro gunso (?) fan


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

has a white feather


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Natty said:


> You're a keroro gunso (?) fan



Like one of the very few fans around this site actually.

It's a great and hilarious anime, go and watch it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> has a white feather



I know... :C


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

keroro is overrated

likes spoilers


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ less collectibles..


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Stair Fax.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2014)

icecream


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ weird music


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

loves wolf villagers


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ is a brony like me :'D


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Loves Canines..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 19, 2014)

has a lot of tbt bells


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Likes Sparkles.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ can has Halo Collection *lucky*


----------



## Disband (Dec 19, 2014)

Likes Foxes.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

is a Wisher ~


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Has villagers I wish I had.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 19, 2014)

^ is jealous! oh be very jealous ;3


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 19, 2014)

Has a gothic black rococo set


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2014)

a night owl


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Japanese text


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Like Kirby.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Likes*


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

You're bored.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

So are you.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 20, 2014)

"..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> So are you.


It's like 1 in the morning man...god im tired...


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

You're tired xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Active poster


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Active poster also..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

loves posting a lot


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Likes saying that..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Muffin.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

You said muffin...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

three periods


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

You're Falco!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hates spam ^^


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

^ got ninja'd at least twice today :3


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

is stupidfvcdyhe7mqznnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarfhdszaqawdhehhjkvfdnimswEVGYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYVV


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

likes to whine herpity duhhhrpppp


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

likes to complain this isnt stalking btw


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

thinks everyone is stupid lol


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

thinks she knows things about me, poor lil' clueless kitten ~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

i am fcking stupid


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

raaaage mode: remove activated


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

is hilarious, I have proof


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

kind of agree although i enjoyed talking to them before


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

I know everything about you ~


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 20, 2014)

Changed your av again since the last time I saw you


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

has 8 permanant villagers


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Loves Unicorns


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

changes avatar often


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

has weird character as sig and pic


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Has a weird looking person in their signature...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

doesn't have a Ps4...poor soul ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

I do, I just hate it (Jokes)
Has two pears.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

noticed I have two pears


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Likes posting above me.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Same -_-


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Likes saying same _.-


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

thinks I like saying same -_-


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Likes changing their avatar every day...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

missed out on Death Note


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 20, 2014)

u love cookies


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

You like chibi things?


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 20, 2014)

No, I don't. 

You like videogames


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Not really, I just like the look of Halo Characters xD

You like animals.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

you have too much time on your hands. lucky~


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

I have Winter Break.. >.>
You're over there across the world.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

you're asleep now ~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

has two pears


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

^ is starting a new club yay


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

If they ever restock Start a group when I reach 4200 def.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

wants to start a group but is too expensive :c
you're getting there,hun~


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Not really if you save and sell stuff 

has an orange


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

mustache twirler was your user title before


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

has a pink feather, cool


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Loves Yellow Bazooka Trash.


----------



## Myst (Dec 20, 2014)

Disband said:


> Loves Yellow Bazooka Trash.



You're a Wisher~


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

You're a Wisher Admin.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

now has over 4,000 posts


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

You're of a Chinese descent.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

likes to play with female characters.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

You like to Play, Create, and Share.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> likes to play with female characters.



You like to Ninja me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Has one of the sold out collectibells at the TBT Fair.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> You like to Play, Create, and Share.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You sniped me too.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

You got sniped be me. xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

Got sniped ^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Once had a Pekoe avatar.


----------



## Disband (Dec 20, 2014)

Has a avatar of Kaylee praying...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

had a wolf avatar before


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Dreams are calling

Do you remember the first avatar I had?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

four birthstones, four collectibles


yes, it was from Oliver and Company, I believe?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> four birthstones, four collectibles
> 
> 
> yes, it was from Oliver and Company, I believe?



You got it!

Your sister made your account (what happened to her anyway)?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 20, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You got it!
> 
> Your sister made your account (what happened to her anyway)?



15 tickets

She just doesn't go on here anymore. Busy with college and related.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Changed your avatar.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

armored person in avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Has an avatar that reminds me of Atomic Betty.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

do you know what it is

two 9's in their join date


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> do you know what it is
> 
> two 9's in their join date



What is your avatar?

Anyway, one of your dreamies is Lolly.


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

probably searched up some of my ****


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What is your avatar?
> 
> Anyway, one of your dreamies is Lolly.



Dia from Shugo Chara c:

Has a lovely town

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> probably searched up some of my ****



Chococat


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 21, 2014)

has a pink feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Is named after a pony.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 21, 2014)

(named after best pony)
has two mayors who's names end in enny


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

named after worst pony


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

fooood


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Has a town named Tenshi



Twilight Sparkle said:


> (named after best pony)
> has two mayors who's names end in enny



They're alts. Kaylee is the mayor.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Kaylee wears a clover


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Kaylee wears a clover



That's actually a four-leaf clover hairpin Kaylee made when she was six.

You have a Dia avatar.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 21, 2014)

Thinks up back-stories for some/all of his ACNL characters.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Has Octivian in their town...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

is bored


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Is bored also.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

We're all bored, it's a Sunday and it's cold out.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Sp is correct.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Joined last month.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Made a Ask thread...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

above me again, sigh~


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Has all their dreamies. Congrats!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Made a Ask thread...



-_-


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Is mad at me,

Made a Ask Thread >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

^ is a life savior because If I saw Disband above me again I'll die~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Is mad at me,
> 
> Made a Ask Thread >.>



OH MY GOD!! D8


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Cheered me up a bit.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Made another Ask Thread.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Thinks I made another Ask Me thread.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Has a Ask Thread now.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Has established that I have an Ask Me thread lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

You might have a ask thread.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Likes Halo.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Likes ACNL.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Likes to tease me lol


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

is not Disband


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Likes to call me cupcake.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> is not Disband



DundunDUN

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is vague lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Is confusing.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

is buttcheekz


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Muffin. Is a Carrot.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Likes confusing.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

is adorable *o*


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Aw thank you!
Loves wolf villagers <3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2014)

has huge sig


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Has huge sig too lol


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Has a signature.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

Big sig.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Whitney avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> Whitney avatar



Character in avatar has a really short skirt.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

new avatar!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Character in avatar has a really short skirt.



ninja :/


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

Fox no stop


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Kirby.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> new avatar!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Is a girl



spCrossing said:


> Fox no stop



Is a teenager


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> Kirby.


Not anymore.
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Is a teenager


You're an adult.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

feels cold


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

You're a Adult.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> feels cold



Teenager.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Whitney!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops ninja'd xD
Halo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> Whitney!



Is a beautiful college student.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Under Age drinker. (Jokes)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Is a beautiful college student.



Sniper.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

^ top ten posters


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Say dreams are calling/


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Is a beautiful college student.



Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Say dreams are calling/



Likes dots


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Said thank you and is blushing.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

1 post till 4,200


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Is a teenager.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Is same


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

a girl


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

You're a under age adult.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> a girl



Also a girl (Maybe :/)


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

Disband said:


> You're a under age adult.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



yeah

person...idk


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

psh. thinks I'm a girl :/


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Is a Person.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> yeah
> 
> person...idk



Haha xD
You don't know me >..>


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 21, 2014)

You ninja'd me...


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Got ninja'd by me.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

foxez moar foxez~
let it rain :'D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Got ninja'd by me.



awokrftkesh.p'wrajnhs\a5]rkglnktrw,'gns kratdv bhtkredsa


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 21, 2014)

Will taste my wrath for ninja'ing me... *retreats*

Edit - YOUUUUU DID IT AS WELLLLLLLLLGZGH NINJAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Has Omega Ruby.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

RainbowCherry Disband RainbowCherry Disband RainbowCherry Disband RainbowCherry Disband RainbowCherry Disband.............


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

What?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

big sig


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Small Signature.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

Falafel


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

What the heck?


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

Native fruit is the pear.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> What the heck?



I dunno either.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Doesn't know either...
I need to know! xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

is less interesting than spCrossing


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Less interesting then a piece of paper.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

is BUTTHURRRRRT DURRRR


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Is confusing.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

likes to repeat himself a lot because sponge


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Is a Muffin also


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

steals my phrases...


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Steals my phrases, Cupcake.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

never had any phrases other than three periods...


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

...
Is typing on their computer while hearing stuff.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Has an XBox 720 (not XBox One or XBox 360).


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Has a PSP 4.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Has a Nintendo 4DS and Animal Crossing: Ultimate Civilization


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

has nothing interesting...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Has a Nintendo 4DS.



likes apples and numbers...


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Like a piece of paper.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

You post too fast.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

You post after me.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

You post after me.
And me, and me, and me, and me...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Has a Nintendo 1DS with 4D feature (yes spCrossing, I'm looking at you).


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

Has Super Toad 67 for the Nintendo Wii Y


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

has an awesome avatar *o*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Has Uncharted 5 for the PS5.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

likes LBP3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Has Uncharted 5 for the PS5.



Likes Oddsock (I'm stalking myself)



Vizionari said:


> likes LBP3



Likes anime


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 21, 2014)

blue user title


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

thinks I'm a teenager :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

Is a female brunette.


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

is bored


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

We're all bored, dude.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

is same


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Stalks me a lot...


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 21, 2014)

His name is Disband

thts all i no


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Spelled "Know" wrong..


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 21, 2014)

Spelt "spelt" wrong...


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

is a spelling nazi

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> Spelt "spelt" wrong...



kaw kaw kaw ~


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Forgot to make I capital.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

mislead me into thinking this is the you're banned thread


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Banned for that reason.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

is very very confused~ belss your heart, cupcake


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Is confused also..


----------



## Rasha (Dec 21, 2014)

thinks I'm confused but I'm either wide awake or half asleep right now, maybe I am confused.....


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Sleeping right now.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

Night.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Said night.


----------



## Goth (Dec 21, 2014)

said night


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Said 'said"


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

said "said said"


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Said "said said said"


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

said "said"


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Likes Senpai.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

has no collectibles


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Has very little bells, because of collectibles.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

actually no... i don't remember what i blew all of my bells on actually.
i THINK it was for some villager
Joined on 11/14/14


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh..
Joined July 23, 2013.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

You joined over a month ago and you already have like 4,000 posts.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

mayor of odaiba


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Owns ACNL.

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> You joined over a month ago and you already have like 4,000 posts.



Is there something wrong with that? xD


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 21, 2014)

No, it's just...

You have so much free time than I do.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh,
You're cold..


----------



## Puffy (Dec 21, 2014)

Has 601 bells


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Has 170 bells.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 21, 2014)

You like Halo.


----------



## Disband (Dec 21, 2014)

Not really xD
You like ACNL.


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 22, 2014)

Will have to pay for invisible mode next year


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Has Blonde hair.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

Can't spell


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

isnt really asian

(take note guys)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

no im australian m8 and shhh


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 22, 2014)

Noiru said:


> no im australian m8 and shhh



no ur not ur from Sweden


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 22, 2014)

no im not

ok i am


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

From Australia...


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

Has 0 tickets


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Has 5 tickets..


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

posts alot


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Has a Wii-U


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

I actually don't own a Wii U.
What made you think that?


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Sorry!
Now you're making me sad...

Has a 3DS?


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

likes Steven a lot

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Sorry!
> Now you're making me sad...
> 
> Has a 3DS?



Armor in sig and avi


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Got ninja'd by me.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

yeah I have a 3ds ;w;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 22, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> likes Steven a lot
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Had Pekoe, Lyra, and Dia.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Three new collectibles: Fair patch, Birthday 10 collectible, and chocolate cake.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 22, 2014)

shugo chara!!
thats dia right?


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Has a 3Ds also.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Puffy said:


> shugo chara!!
> thats dia right?



Ninja


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 22, 2014)

Puffy said:


> shugo chara!!
> thats dia right?



yesss

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Has a 3Ds also.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



got ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Quoted Puffy


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

Crazy.


----------



## Disband (Dec 22, 2014)

Is cold.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 22, 2014)

Has no collectables.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Has very little collectibles.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 23, 2014)

Has Halo then going on


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 23, 2014)

You live in California.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Is a 17 year old.


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 23, 2014)

Posts about 132.49 times a day.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

(It's winter break, don't judge me xD)

Likes anime and pokemon.


----------



## Kazunari (Dec 23, 2014)

(Winter break for me too, but I posted like crazy during my summer break. ;p)
You have 5 positive feedback!


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

You have a Aqua Blue 3DS xD


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

vague and crazy


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Correct and and always posting after me.


----------



## Alyx (Dec 23, 2014)

Joined on November 14th, 2014 and has over 5,000 posts.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

^ can haz candiesz


----------



## Myst (Dec 23, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> ^ can haz candiesz



You're fabulous!


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

You're "..."


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

You're taking the 1,000 post challenge.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Deleted a villager. : (


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You're taking the 1,000 post challenge.



Had Marshal wreck part of the campsite area.



Disband said:


> Deleted a villager. : (



Ranks #3 in the banning thread.


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Has a blog called "Starfall Press."


----------



## Hipster (Dec 23, 2014)

Your most recent message was Yesterday 07:54 PM


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Is a Hipster.. xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

is a furry in disguise~


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Is a furry.
Nein.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 23, 2014)

User speaks German.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

....chocolate cake


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> User speaks German.



is Correct.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

you're German!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait...


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Is correct again.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

likes pokemon


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Likes to marry and kill me.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

likes being right


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Likes stalking me xD


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

is offline now


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2014)

posts a lot


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Posts a lot. also >.>


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

tell me about it...


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Stalker Alert!
Is a Stalker.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

meh~
not much to stalk...


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

wolfgaaaang


----------



## Rasha (Dec 23, 2014)

purrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Likes Chief, Lobo, and Wolfgang.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

has ac:nl


----------



## Disband (Dec 23, 2014)

Everyone does,
Uses Pokemon Showdown.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 23, 2014)

(i'm on the leaderboard for triple battles!! ^u^)

is crazy apparently


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 24, 2014)

I just gave you a gift in the Merry Christmas game thread.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

I stalked you before.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> I stalked you before.



You're tired but don't want to sleep for some reason.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're tired but don't want to sleep for some reason.



I'm tired, but every time I try to sleep I can't. :/

Likes to post a lot.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Posts alot


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

favorite color is Steven


----------



## eleanorshock (Dec 24, 2014)

Lives in a carboard box in california


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Has very few posts, but is an older member.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Has a balloon


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Has a balloon



You have under 2,000 posts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> You have under 2,000 posts.



Likes Puella Magi Madoka Magica.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

has three girls in their town


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Has Dia as their avatar


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 24, 2014)

Is a girl.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 24, 2014)

Is wrong uwu


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Puffy said:


> Is wrong uwu



You're non-binary.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Is a Admin.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Is a Admin.



You're bored, as usual.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

You must be also... >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> You must be also... >.>



You're correct.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're correct.



Fangirl for Dangaronpa.


----------



## Sumia (Dec 24, 2014)

The person above me likes to play around the basement -


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Is a Cigarette Girl.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 24, 2014)

Is an awesome artist B)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is a ninja ;A;


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Called me a awesome artist.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Fangirl for Dangaronpa.



Psh. I just like it. ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -

You're in Wishyco chat rn.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Likes to stalk me... >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Disband said:


> Likes to stalk me... >.>



Likewise.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Made this stalk thread awhile ago.


----------



## Sumia (Dec 24, 2014)

User above me is an Official Member of Wishy's Star Company -

EDIT : is a freaking ninja I can confirm that.


----------



## Myst (Dec 24, 2014)

Sumia said:


> User above me is an Official Member of Wishy's Star Company -



You're a good stalker.


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're a good stalker.



They clicked on your link below your signature >.>
Likes dangaronpa


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 24, 2014)

the sleepless dreamer~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> They clicked on your link below your signature >.>
> Likes dangaronpa



a good sniper


----------



## Disband (Dec 24, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> the sleepless dreamer~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Likes to post after me, and loves Espeon.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Likes to post after me, and loves Espeon.



You like Bleach, I think.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> You like Bleach, I think.



Is correct, likes to stay up late.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Is correct, likes to stay up late.



Somewhat correct. I only stay up late for my freedom. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Somewhat correct. I only stay up late for my freedom. ;D



Likes one of the Blondes from Dangaronpa.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Likes one of the Blondes from Dangaronpa.



You _need_ to watch Danganronpa. ASAP.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> You _need_ to watch Danganronpa. ASAP.



Tells me that almost everyday xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Tells me that almost everyday xD



You need to!

Posts 24/7.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> You need to!
> 
> Posts 24/7.



Not 24/7...
Has a rule book, I need to make one >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Not 24/7...
> Has a rule book, I need to make one >.>



Close enough. You're addicted to TBT.
It's not a rule book. More like tips to dealing with me. Essential things to know about me, basically.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

I know your name. >.>
Jokes, No one knows though >.>


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> I know your name. >.>
> Jokes, No one knows though >.>



I know your age. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> I know your age. ;D



Ohh, I see now! xD

Um...
You like to post a lot.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Ohh, I see now! xD
> 
> Um...
> You like to post a lot.



You like posting a lot too!


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

You like to watch Pulla Can Do the Magicz.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> You like to watch Pulla Can Do the Magicz.



You like to butcher names...

- - - Post Merge - - -

...and spelling... and grammar. >.<


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

likes PMMM


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Likes PMMM also.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Likes PMMM also.



Needs to watch PMMM. lol


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 25, 2014)

had 5,555 posts but now has 5,556

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Needs to watch PMMM. lol



sniper


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Has three birthstones.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Has three birthstones.



No collectibles.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

No collectibles either.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> No collectibles either.



Might have more posts than me by February.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Is wrong, by December 30th, Jokes.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Is wrong, by December 30th, Jokes.



Overconfident.
You just need more posts than me in Wishy by December 31st *or* take a break from TBT for two full weeks for all my TBT. ;D


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Overconfident



Pssh, Changers her signature all the time.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Pssh, Changers her signature all the time.



Correct.
I change my signature based on what I feel like having.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Correct.
> I change my signature based on what I feel like having.



Doesn't believe in People who have a great intuition on guessing.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Doesn't believe in People who have a great intuition on guessing.



Stalker.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> Stalker.



I know your name is Sam.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> I know your name is Sam.



You're wrong... >.>
But don't try to be right... Don't. I will reveal your age, location, etc. *Do not* try me. This is a road you do not want to go down. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're wrong... >.>
> But don't try to be right... Don't. I will reveal your age, location, etc. *Do not* try me. This is a road you do not want to go down. ;P



Okay?
Likes to get mad..


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Okay?
> Likes to get mad..



You're tired.
And wrong. No one likes to get mad. They get pushed to the edge by others.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're tired.
> And wrong. No one likes to get mad. They get pushed to the edge by others.



I am :/ I've been staying up until 6 Am all week now..

Hopefully knows i'm sorry.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> I am :/ I've been staying up until 6 Am all week now..
> 
> Hopefully knows i'm sorry.



You need to sleep earlier. lol

It's fine. XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Still likes Dangaronpa.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Disband said:


> Still likes Dangaronpa.



You like to have the last word...

Seriously, let other people play. XD


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Likes to win at things xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

You don't give up easily.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Likes to watch Anime.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

You are in desperate need of bells.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 25, 2014)

is apparently... according to location... in my nightmares
o god


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> is apparently... according to location... in my nightmares
> o god



You're yelling Timber. ;3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Dec 25, 2014)

Your character's name is Mystery


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Jenny<3 said:


> Your character's name is Mystery



You use tumblr too! :3


----------



## Sumia (Dec 25, 2014)

The person above me built a horror/mystery concept for its town and dedicated an explanation on its tumblr.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Sumia said:


> The person above me built a horror/mystery concept for its town and dedicated an explanation on its tumblr.



You recently started frequenting the basement as I've never seen you around before.
Er... I'm not an "it" >.<


----------



## Sumia (Dec 25, 2014)

You actually frequent quiet often the basement forum too -



Myst said:


> You recently started frequenting the basement as I've never seen you around before.
> Er... I'm not an "it" >.<




Haha my bad, I didn't want to misinterpret your gender by ignorance ~


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

Sumia said:


> You actually frequent quiet often the basement forum too -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*their works too.

You have 204 bells.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

is not celebrating Christmas~


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 25, 2014)

Does art like me.

Also fav villager is Wolfgang.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

You enjoy drawing.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 25, 2014)

You attend another forum which you tried to convince me to join.


----------



## Myst (Dec 25, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> You attend another forum which you tried to convince me to join.



You seem to have a lot of free time.


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

You like to post above me.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 25, 2014)

is online now, god help us all~


----------



## Disband (Dec 25, 2014)

Why?
Hates me.. :<


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

You own SSB4.

She doesn't hate you. She just thinks you post way too much. *shrug*


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

likes Danganronpa


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> likes Danganronpa



You like Pok?mon.


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> You like Pok?mon.



Has 207 entries in her journal app...


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

has a Tumblr

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Has 207 entries in her journal app...



Crazy


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 26, 2014)

Has feathers.


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Likes Christmas.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

more than 5,000 posts


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

More than 4,000+ posts.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

Changed their avatar and signature


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Hasn't changed their Signature.


----------



## Myst (Dec 26, 2014)

Disband said:


> Has 207 entries in her journal app...



You're not good at keeping your mouth shut.
(Said that in chat and did not expect you to say it here. ;P )


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're not good at keeping your mouth shut.
> (Said that in chat and did not expect you to say it here. ;P )



Sorry.. :/

Like to yell at me...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 26, 2014)

Likes Jack Skellington.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 26, 2014)

Kaylee is praying


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 26, 2014)

Dreams are calling.


----------



## Disband (Dec 26, 2014)

Changes their avatar often.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

still no tickets


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Has 26 tickets >.>


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

likes using '>.>'


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Lives in California.


----------



## Myst (Dec 27, 2014)

You live in Austria. ;3
Jokes. But I do know what state you actually live in.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

lol

You live in Greenland.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 27, 2014)

Lives in Europe.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Loves winter time.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm honestly waiting for snow to come, that way I can make moneyz.

Almost has 6,000 posts.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

xD

Has a devianart, tumblr and Imgur.
You're a 16 year old boy named Darren.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 27, 2014)

I have a imgur?

Better stalker than me.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeah,

Wants to battle me on SSB4 and win.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

Dark avatar and sig


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 27, 2014)

Mayor's name is Ai.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 27, 2014)

Has a pikachu avatar.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 27, 2014)

100 blog entries


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Dec 27, 2014)

Has loads of collectables


----------



## azukitan (Dec 27, 2014)

Has 15 Wi-Fi ratings


----------



## S-A-M (Dec 27, 2014)

An artist


----------



## Sumia (Dec 27, 2014)

Has 2 friends.


----------



## Disband (Dec 27, 2014)

Has 400 posts.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2014)

almost 6,000 posts


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Almost has 4,500 posts.
aforestlife has an account here.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 28, 2014)

yea I know, she goes by the username Twisk ^_^

posts a lot


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Posts a lot also.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 28, 2014)

posts a lot damn


----------



## SuperVandal (Dec 28, 2014)

(probably knew you in a previous life)  has a cool sig


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Aradai said:


> posts a lot, d*mn


Used to be Sparkanine.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperVandal said:


> (probably knew you in a previous life)  has a cool sig



Believes in the Previous life.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 28, 2014)

Posts alot ^^


----------



## Aradai (Dec 28, 2014)

has no bells


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Has 26 bells.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 28, 2014)

Has almost 666 TBT


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

I need 1200 bells >.<

Has 4,000+ posts.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

Is offline


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

You're awake rn.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 28, 2014)

Is probably lurking right now~
I know ur secret~


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Probably still online >.>


----------



## MayorKale (Dec 28, 2014)

As of right now, you've posted 5,921 times


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

You have 158 posts and 534 TBT.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Dec 28, 2014)

Appears to be offline.


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> Appears to be offline.



You're currently online.
(I use invisible mode.)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

likes some anime/game stuff in their sig


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Loves Weird Music.... (Jokes xD)


----------



## Myst (Dec 28, 2014)

You're bored.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

yes and annoyed

has 0 tickets


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Is listening to music at the moment >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 28, 2014)

nope lol

is wrong


----------



## Disband (Dec 28, 2014)

Is "Tipsy"


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

is lazy~


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not lazy..

Is 25 years old.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> I'm not lazy..
> 
> Is 25 years old.



You're a teenager. ;3


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

you're same, kittenface~


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're a teenager. ;3




You're in a mall.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> You're in a mall.



You're captain obvious. I said that in the banning thread. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're captain obvious. I said that in the banning thread. ;P



Um.. 
You're 16 years old.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Um..
> You're 16 years old.



You're... _ _ years old. 

Jokes. You're online but hiding your status, as usual.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

You have 9,720 posts.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> You have 9,720 posts.



Wo... I do?! Never really pay attention to my post count tbh...

You have 650 TBT,


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

You spent all of your TBT, lol.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> You spent all of your TBT, lol.



You're wrong. I didn't spend all of them. Just 300 TBT on Punchy...


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

You just got SSB4.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> You just got SSB4.



you hate ninjas


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Ninja_Fridge said:


> you hate ninjas



You are a ninja.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Just got ninja'd.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Just got ninja'd.



You're wrong. I was never ninja'd. Look. ;P


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Um...
You're a fangirl for dangaronpa xD


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> Um...
> You're a fangirl for dangaronpa xD



You're wrong~

You're a fanboy for Bleach though.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Myst said:


> You're wrong~
> 
> You're a fanboy for Bleach though.



>.>

You like Punchy.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> >.>
> 
> You like Punchy.



You like smash.

I just got Punchy and he hasn't even moved in yet... Can't like him yet, kid.


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 29, 2014)

you like this forum


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Ninja_Fridge said:


> you like this forum



You like this forum as well.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

You love this forum.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Disband said:


> You love this forum.



You're wrong. This forum is my second favorite. Can you guess my real favorite? ;3


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Wishyco.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

makes CYOA's


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Vizionari said:


> makes CYOA's



You were ninja'd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Wishyco.



Correct.


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Said I was correct.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Minecraft addict~


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Furry Addict.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

is correct


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

Is wrong.


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

Insomniac.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

Falafel


----------



## Disband (Dec 29, 2014)

What the heck is that?

Is fabulous.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

doesn't know what Falafel is :/


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 29, 2014)

likes Falafel I guess


----------



## Rasha (Dec 29, 2014)

^ psh. doesn't know that Falafel = Myst
she doesn't know so let's keep it a secret hehe


----------



## Myst (Dec 29, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> ^ psh. doesn't know that Falafel = Myst
> she doesn't know so let's keep it a secret hehe



You're bad at keeping secrets. ;3


----------



## azukitan (Dec 29, 2014)

Has a dirty mouth and a dirty mind


----------



## Alyx (Dec 29, 2014)

Joined on November 9th, 2013 and has over 4,000 posts.


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

"The Narcoleptic Ninja of TBT"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2014)

Likes the Crawfish Week scene in my CYOA.


----------



## kassie (Dec 30, 2014)

Recently got a chocolate cake from a restock.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2014)

Has 67 tickets.


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

selcouth said:


> Recently got a chocolate cake from a restock.



Same timezone as me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2014)

Myst said:


> Same timezone as me.



Always gets sniped.


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> Always gets sniped.



Not always.

You have 708 TBT.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2014)

You're a girl from the west coast.


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> You're a girl from the west coast.



You're a guy from the south.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

likes the color yellow~


----------



## Myst (Dec 30, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> likes the color yellow~



You enjoy lurking~ ;3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

likes tumblr


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 30, 2014)

Likes Jun Togawa (however you spell it)


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes I do and yes you spelt it right.

Doesn't like cheese


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

29 friends


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

43 bells


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

4k bells


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

has a lot of crowns in user title


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

wants a white feather


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

likes rosie a lot


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

has 8 tickets


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

has a green candy


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

just changed her avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

has a 3ds


----------



## Pearls (Dec 30, 2014)

Joined in 2013


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

likes phoenix wright


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

you are in Sweden


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Has Marshal as a dreamie.


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

changed name


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Changed name and avatar.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

has an orange


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

joined 10/16/13


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

is probably new to the basement :B


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Dec 30, 2014)

most likely likes foxes


----------



## Rasha (Dec 30, 2014)

most likely correct


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

I miss your Wolfgang avatar already. ; ^ ;


----------



## Puffy (Dec 30, 2014)

Piakchu


----------



## Beardo (Dec 30, 2014)

You like Pokemans


----------



## Puffy (Dec 30, 2014)

Presumably likes Beardo


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 30, 2014)

Dat Gen I style Greninja.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 30, 2014)

Pikapika


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

poor mami


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 30, 2014)

lmaonade


----------



## Aradai (Dec 30, 2014)

omf my dreaded past....,
had a pekoe avatar once


----------



## Trickilicky (Dec 31, 2014)

You have three collectibles on display that Zane gifted you


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

was the only one to post grats on my profile so kudos to you


----------



## Myst (Dec 31, 2014)

You really want a white feather.


----------



## azukitan (Dec 31, 2014)

You have 383 visitor messages.


----------



## Puffy (Dec 31, 2014)

ninja'ed me


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Got ninja'd..


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

vague, crazy, and now a pyromaniac too


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaks the truth!


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

You have a lot of free time on your hands.


----------



## chuchoo (Jan 1, 2015)

You should probably clean your mouth and mind


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

chuchoo said:


> You should probably clean your mouth and mind



You have only 92 posts. Wow.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

wow it's over 9000


----------



## catrina (Jan 1, 2015)

you probably really like lobo


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Has been here since January and only has 135 posts.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Loves to draw.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

part of kk Dream big thread


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Loves Milotic and Espeon >.>


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 1, 2015)

is a pyro


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Is a Ninja Fridge. A sneaky fridge xD


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 1, 2015)

being correct about me being a sneaky fridge


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Is a Mayor named Chris.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

has 650 bells lol


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Mains Toadette.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

Loves Mario.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

lives some dude in their sig


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Has 2 green feathers.

I can't do crap in these fairs


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

likes ravioli


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Grapefruit.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

Bzztbipptybopbop


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

PINK! PINK EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

wolves errywur


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

ENGRISH!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the nightmares, cookie.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

^ psh you call _that_ scary tsk tsk tsk


----------



## KittyKittyBoo (Jan 1, 2015)

Mmmm?. Red? Blood is so tasty? Well mine is, O positive...


----------



## Rasha (Jan 1, 2015)

^ is doing it wrong tsk tsk....


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 1, 2015)

it was not engrish i spelt it wrong on purpose lol


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

You changed your avatar/sig recently.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

Danganronpa


----------



## oreo (Jan 1, 2015)

Myst said:


> You changed your avatar/sig recently.



You live in my nightmares. >:


----------



## Myst (Jan 1, 2015)

milkbae said:


> You live in my nightmares. >:



You're a fellow tumblr user.


----------



## Disband (Jan 1, 2015)

You don't want to marry me Jokes xD

You want to take over the basement


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

I know how old you are, I know everything about you and the person sitting next to you, and his aunt


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

You.....you are creepy, and you like Lobo


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

^ if by creepy = amazing then you're correct *nods*


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Sure...


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

I know you love me, ALL kids love me


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

You sound like a perv


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

I beg to differ~
I know what a perv sounds like, try me


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Please no


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Please no


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh gosh, lol, I know that you, you, you, IDK


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Must like Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Oh gosh, lol, I know that you, you, you, IDK



called me a perv >:C
now where's my bug swatter....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Must like Full Metal Alchemist.



I didn't get ninja'd btw~


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Must like Full Metal Alchemist.


True dat


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Gets angry very easily, I guess.

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> True dat



Is a Full Metal Alchemist lover/Ninja!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

loves anime >.>


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> loves anime >.>



Not really, I only watch 4 anime series...


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Anime is the bomb, you like to be funny


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Called me funny, and is 12.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

"claims" to be over 15


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Is funny and cocky, not a perv :3


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

likes Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

Likes Chibis


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

likes wolves


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

I feel I am really getting to know you so, I know that you..............


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Loves Milotic.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

knows a thing or two about the person above him...


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Loves Milotic.



No, Lucario man


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> No, Lucario man



I'm the master stalker >.>
I can find anything out.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 2, 2015)

got sniped earlier


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

^ fails at stalking....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> got sniped earlier



ugh, ninja'd


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Is very short.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

^ isn't any taller....and he's a guy


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ^ isn't any taller....and he's a guy



I'm 5.4 Feet tall >.>

Is correct.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol I am 5 foot 1 - whispers- midget, person above me is three inches taller than me


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

is very short for a guy, which is adorable XD
but tis ok, you'll get taller in time, ask the puberty expert XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Lol I am 5 foot 1 - whispers- midget, person above me is three inches taller than me



you're taller than me :c


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> is very short for a guy, which is adorable XD
> but tis ok, you'll get taller in time, ask the puberty expert XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...





Loves wolves.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol 12 year old is taller than person above, well I am eleven turning 12 in four months


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

is blushing I know, very funny~

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> Lol 12 year old is taller than person above, well I am eleven turning 12 in four months



u hurt my feelings :'C


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

I am kidding, :c it does not matter how tall you are, it is your personality that counts


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Loves Edward.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

*Evee said:


> I am kidding, :c it does not matter how tall you are, it is your personality that counts



is young enough to be my daughter....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Disband said:


> Loves Edward.



I knew it XP


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

#deep


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> is young enough to be my daughter....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I don't.
Is wrong.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Loves Edward.



You be right


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Said i'm right.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

likes the color red?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Likes the colour Crimson.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> likes the color red?



If you would be saying that bout me you would be right, but you were not


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

NO

- - - Post Merge - - -



*Evee said:


> If you would be saying that bout me you would be right, but you were not



was I? >.>


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

You're favourite metal is titanium.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

You, live in America?


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know.

Might be right, I wouldn't know.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Gurrrrrrrr


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Is apparently mad.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

seriously Disband, I leave the forum for 2mins to come back and see your name plastered everywhere? XD
oh well, I give up


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep, we all know, that the man above you is a spammer lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gotta charge my iPad, bye guys


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Bye..
Thinks i'm a spammer :<


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Back, says ai thinks he is a spammer


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Thinks I said something.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Lol what R-cookies posted on my VM board


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Told me to click on their profile.


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

Disband said:


> Told me to click on their profile.



Thinks I went to sleep when I was just clearing chat. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

posting a lot here lele


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

Posts a lot here also.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Myst said:


> Thinks I went to sleep when I was just clearing chat. XD



I was just tired


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 2, 2015)

You're in every single thread here in the Basement.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 2, 2015)

is online! wow!


----------



## Myst (Jan 2, 2015)

You're super cool and awesome! And that's a fact!


----------



## Disband (Jan 2, 2015)

You confuse me sometimes... Your name is Bob.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

is blonde and has freckles


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Like my Mii, apparently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Likes*


----------



## Rasha (Jan 3, 2015)

Post merge, post merge everywhere~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

like fictional guitar playing characters


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 3, 2015)

Your birthday is the same day as the day I went to see the last Hobbit movie. I'll never, ever forget this. Haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Your birthday is the same day as the day I went to see the last Hobbit movie. I'll never, ever forget this. Haha



 awesome hope you enjoyed the movie

has a lot of feathers ^^


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 3, 2015)

Toadette's cool.

But Toad's cooler.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

likes collectibles


----------



## r a t (Jan 3, 2015)

Toadette~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 3, 2015)

likes trippy images


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Likes to stalk me.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Likes metal materials


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Overly obsessed with Edward xD


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Thinks I am overly obsessed with Edward...... YOU ARE RIGHT!!!


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Said i'm right.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 3, 2015)

I wanna get to know them better also joined in nov 14


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Is a bronie.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Dislikes brownies, meant bronies


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't know. you don't know.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Is a brownie, yep meant it this time


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Is completely wrong.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 3, 2015)

Am I wrong or am I write, meant that too


----------



## Disband (Jan 3, 2015)

Confusing.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm under your bed right now, watching your every step~


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Constantly changes sig and avatar every 2 or 3 days.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

likes collectibles


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

_"IT DIDN'T CENSOR ASS"_


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

ass ass ass ass


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

You like toadette


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 4, 2015)

Likes Archie.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

lol i thought you meant archie as the comic lol

likes ravioli


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

You're on my friend list.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

trolololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololo
jk


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Overslept^


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Jan 4, 2015)

Likes Colton. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Feels sorry for me, Colton is amazing *0* so ya


----------



## Rasha (Jan 4, 2015)

doesn't have Lobo on dream list = fail


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 4, 2015)

Does not have a dreamlist in siggie- DOUBLE FAIL


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Loves Edward, still.


----------



## LeilaChan (Jan 4, 2015)

Has 452 bells at present time


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Apparently likes May? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 4, 2015)

likes weird guy in avatar


----------



## Disband (Jan 4, 2015)

Shy Guy @Noiru.

Likes Frank Zappppa.


----------



## Myst (Jan 5, 2015)

"Testing this craziness out."


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

was that shy guy looks like nightmare before christmas lol

has 773 bells


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

Has 8 tickets


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

likes rocket gyroids


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Likes villager.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

huh what

likes ducks


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

Likes toadette


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

like cake cake cake is a lie


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

??????
Has 2 green feathers


----------



## matt (Jan 5, 2015)

Has a cake


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

Has lots of items and likes ACbay


----------



## matt (Jan 5, 2015)

Knows me well XD


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

XD
Timezone is GMT/UK!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

doesnt know portal


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

Is a music lover


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 5, 2015)

is correct


----------



## alesha (Jan 5, 2015)

Postes alot

- - - Post Merge - - -

Posts


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

Likes Villager in SSB4.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 5, 2015)

You've added a duckling to your sig since the last time I saw you on! awwww


----------



## Disband (Jan 5, 2015)

XD

Likes my signature.


----------



## Irarina (Jan 6, 2015)

You have joined the forum for almost 2 months.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 6, 2015)

Joined in October.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

has a 10 collectible


----------



## Allie6092 (Jan 6, 2015)

music lover


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

Joined today


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

likes woohoo~


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

has a fairpatch


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Likes unicorns?


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 6, 2015)

Likes smash bross? Assuming from the picture


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Likes smash bross? Assuming from the picture



I would like to see if I like it

- - - Post Merge - - -

U..r called Melissa


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

likes gyroid


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

likes anime lmao worst reason


----------



## alesha (Jan 6, 2015)

Likes unicorns or magical/mythical creatures


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

have only read the manga... but 

likes cakes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

xD

likes japanese


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Likes Unicorns?


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 6, 2015)

Changed your av again! I miss the duckling, but the new one is fab too ^_^


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you xD
I actually can't find a avatar that matches my new signature... >.<
You like to play pokemon


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

is supposedly playing SSB4 right now >.>


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

is perv


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> is perv



Likes to say Wooohoooo.
and 
@R-Cookies, Clyde wants us to have that match for the tournament.. >.<


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

yes its life lol

likes electric pokemon


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Is correct.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Likes to say Wooohoooo.
> and
> @R-Cookies, Clyde wants us to have that match for the tournament.. >.<



WHEN?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

has a weird new avatar yo also dat green feather give omg


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Is very crazy and R-Cookies, I don't know...


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Is too cool to leave and deserves to stay on TBT.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

thinks im crazy


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Is too cool to leave and deserves to stay on TBT.



@Apple2012, Huh?

@Noiru, Got ninja'd by Apple.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

yes i always do

also thanks to murray


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes i always do
> 
> also thanks to murray



Likes to confuse me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 6, 2015)

Disband said:


> Likes to confuse me.



Has electric Pokemon in his sig.


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Likes AC:Nl, I guess.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

loves me


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Is crazy.


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 6, 2015)

Likes pokemon


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Likes um.. Future show or whatever.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jan 6, 2015)

loves me also


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 6, 2015)

is weird


----------



## Disband (Jan 6, 2015)

Didn't Center their signature >.>


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

You would like to bump this Stalking thread, so it doesn't become dead.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

yes i did lol

also made it into my sig


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Has four green feathers.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Has 1 collectible


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Has a weird signature?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

has 0 tickets


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

@disband which was it?

has 5 collectibles


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Changed their Avatar :O


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

has a huge sig


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Has a spoiler in their signature


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Puffy said:


> @disband which was it?
> 
> has 5 collectibles



The suffocation in a jar one.. xD
Just ninja'd me..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

has a birthstone

yo


----------



## Disband (Jan 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> has a birthstone
> 
> yo



Is it rare? xD
can speak Japanese, Domo, domo.


----------



## Beardo (Jan 10, 2015)

Is Disband


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

In like 7 months itll be rare


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 10, 2015)

cakeeeee


----------



## Myst (Jan 10, 2015)

You changed your avatar and signature recently.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Is a meguca


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 10, 2015)

Madooka.


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

is friends with me


----------



## Puffy (Jan 10, 2015)

Most likely to complain


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Likes pokemon.


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

doesn't want to live?

wtf does that mean


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Said something on my wall, I didn't notice it.
I'll reply.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

abysswalker


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Likes to post. xD


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

likes to post


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Likes Zubat.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Has a gray scale signature


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

likes Vlinny


----------



## Javocado (Jan 11, 2015)

Is a quirky person.


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

Won awards this year


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 11, 2015)

She lieks espurrs


----------



## Puffy (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm... not a she though ;-;
(they/them ;w; )
Has 1 collectible!!


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

Jade is a weaboo with an unhealthy obsession with Vinny's Tomodachi streams, which they shouldn't be watching because they're eleven.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

0.o


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

He's a furry and he's gay. He's also twenty five but you'd never guess it from the way he acts on the forum.


----------



## alesha (Jan 11, 2015)

Has a yoshi egg....I love yoshi.....


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Seems to like the Villager.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Why you searching my history-Disband



Hates the poor Abysswalker...


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

Likes the poor Abysswalker...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

likes ravioli


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Has a 10 in their collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

likes frank zappa


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Likes Frank Zappa also.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

Spoiler: ba dum tss


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Likes funny Memes xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

no i dont they are just silly


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Has a lot of bells.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

has 132


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Has some rare collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

has a birthstone


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

craves my feather


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 11, 2015)

yes uuuuh wants


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Mostly plays JRPGS, visual novels, strategies and bullet hells.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Mostly plays JRPGS, visual novels, strategies and bullet hells.



Types a lot, I mean a ton, HOLY COW! XD


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Has more than 2,000 posts more than me, and it has been less than 2 weeks... I'll have my revenge.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Has more than 2,000 posts more than me, and it has been less than 2 weeks... I'll have my revenge.



Revenge? :<
Is scaring me right now >.>


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

is scared


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Isn't scared.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

got a really nice gift today, or was it yesterday?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

lobo lover~


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

feels like a monster


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

has something against dreams


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

furry and proud


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

has something against  people


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

doesn't stalk people right >.~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> doesn't stalk people right >.~



You got a pinwheel for free.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

You changed your Title and Avatar.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 11, 2015)

His name is Colten but sometimes goes by Cole. He plays a lot of Pokemon. He likes zoology. He only has four games on Steam.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> His name is Colten but sometimes goes by Cole. He plays a lot of Pokemon. He likes zoology. He only has four games on Steam.



Is completely wrong.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Is completely wrong.



You're online, using invisible mode, on the Wishyco forum rn.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> You're online, using invisible mode, on the Wishyco forum rn.



You're on Wishyco Chat.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

is on Wishy Co


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> is on Wishy Co



Is still missing a green pinwheel.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> is on Wishy Co



Isn't on wishyco >.>


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> You're on Wishyco Chat.



Good one.

You make your own signatures.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> Isn't on wishyco >.>



abyss walker 


I actually made an account there a while ago, but I haven't been using it recently u.u


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Good one.
> 
> You make your own signatures.



You have a shop on Wishyco, although I can't find it >.<


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> abyss walker
> 
> 
> I actually made an account there a while ago, but I haven't been using it recently u.u



User above ignored me when I talk about pinwheels.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> abyss walker
> 
> 
> I actually made an account there a while ago, but I haven't been using it recently u.u


Likes to stalk me...
Oh


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

you're one of the the 4 members viewing this page


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> You have a shop on Wishyco, although I can't find it >.<



It's in the ACNL board there. It's a hybrid shop.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> you're one of the the 4 members viewing this page



You enjoy ninja'ing me today.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> User above ignored me when I talk about pinwheels.



likes to talk about pinwheels apparently xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

you're...well, above me? XD


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you're...well, above me? XD



You made me take that out of context... er.... >_<


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

You're a furry.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> You're a furry.



You got ninja'd...


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> You got ninja'd...



You ninja'd me..


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> You ninja'd me..



Good. I hate animals. >_<


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

you GASP hate animals, how could you? >:'C


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> Good. I hate animals. >_<



I do too, the only animals I like are mine.. :/ (Last pets i'll buy  )


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> you GASP hate animals, how could you? >:'C



You're too awesome~

I remember disband asked me what my favorite animal was and I said "a dead animal" so... yeah... sorry if that was mean. >.>


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> You're too awesome~
> 
> I remember disband asked me what my favorite animal was and I said "a dead animal" so... yeah... sorry if that was mean. >.>



You like Bob Loblaw.


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Disband said:


> I do too, the only animals I like are mine.. :/ (Last pets i'll buy  )



You agree with me, somewhat.


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> You agree with me, somewhat.



Said I agree with you.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

agreed with someone


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Didn't agree :<


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

uses :<


----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Doesn't use :<
:<


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## Disband (Jan 11, 2015)

Likes Coffee :<


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

makes their signatures


----------



## Goth (Jan 11, 2015)

wonderk fangirl


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> wonderk fangirl



princess


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Still wishes a happy new year.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

reminded me that I need to change my user title xD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

forgetful


----------



## Myst (Jan 11, 2015)

Amazing.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

is Fabulous


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 11, 2015)

STAIR FAX TEMPERATURES.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 11, 2015)

luigi


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Dia


----------



## Rasha (Jan 11, 2015)

is very active today


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

Is also active today.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 11, 2015)

Plays Animal Crossing and Little Big Planet.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 11, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Plays Animal Crossing and Little Big Planet.



Has a Pokeball.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Has a Pokeball.



Plays with Sony products.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

Is easily grossed out when I talk about eating roaches.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Is easily grossed out when I talk about eating roaches.



Likes to gross me out... xD


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 12, 2015)

is grossed out


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Lives in a cardboard Box in Cali.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Isn't grossed out...


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Isn't grossed out...



Online 24/7 and never sleeps. ;D


----------



## Holla (Jan 12, 2015)

Loves Kiki


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Holla said:


> Loves Kiki



Loves Rosalina.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> Online 24/7 and never sleeps. ;D



Not 24/7 
I'm on only 2 hours all together, each day xD
(At least on here)

2 Posts away from 10000..


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> Not 24/7
> I'm on only 2 hours all together, each day xD
> (At least on here)
> 
> 2 Posts away from 10000..



You're almost to 8k posts.


----------



## Disband (Jan 12, 2015)

Myst said:


> You're almost to 8k posts.



I'm at 8K xD


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

Disband said:


> I'm at 8K xD



You reached 8k. Congrats!


----------



## Rasha (Jan 12, 2015)

10,000+!!!!!! Congrats~


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

has a green feather gimme xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 12, 2015)

Has four green feathers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 12, 2015)

has a chocolate cake, congrats


----------



## Sumia (Jan 12, 2015)

Currently playing at Hero Siege on steam ~


----------



## Myst (Jan 12, 2015)

You have 212 bells.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jan 13, 2015)

Has a signature. A _very_ confusing one.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 13, 2015)

is terrible at stalking


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 13, 2015)

Chinese characters


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2015)

You live in California.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 13, 2015)

MOTHER fan.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2015)

You live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 13, 2015)

Rodney lives in Mississippi.


----------



## kikichi (Jan 13, 2015)

i absolutely dig your bizarre crazy vibe, and that signature <3... love!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2015)

You like anime.


----------



## Myst (Jan 13, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> You like anime.



You like Earthbound. 

Have you played Mother 3 yet?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 13, 2015)

Mother 3 is best Mother game.


----------



## Myst (Jan 13, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Mother 3 is best Mother game.



That's debatable... I barely started it recently so nothing to say to that yet.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 13, 2015)

Trust me, it's a really really good game.


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Trust me, it's a really really good game.



Well, I'll get back to you on that once I beat it. haha


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello there. I'm surprised you're even attempting to read this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Hello there. I'm surprised you're even attempting to read this.



I can see what you said by quoting.


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I can see what you said by quoting.



You're good at spotting white text.
Too good. haha.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

You're a girl.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 14, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I can see what you said by quoting.



That's the point xD


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> That's the point xD



Your posts get edited to reveal the text.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 14, 2015)

Likes editing posts~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 14, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Likes editing posts~



Likes Dia.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 14, 2015)

You look way older than 21.


----------



## Myst (Jan 14, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You look way older than 21.



You're infamous around this site.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

like fancy letters


----------



## Rasha (Jan 14, 2015)

zappa


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

gimme dat feather


----------



## Ami (Jan 14, 2015)

Likes feathers


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Lives in Japan


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2015)

Lives in Sweden.
As for the people asking me, I've actually never played Mother 3.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

doesnt have 100 posts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

likes collectibles


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 14, 2015)

Green green and more green.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 14, 2015)

Link aaaayyy


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 15, 2015)

Is the co-creator of "Bacon Old Music and Movies Star Wars Pokemon Trivial Pursuit" <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> Is the co-creator of "Bacon Old Music and Movies Star Wars Pokemon Trivial Pursuit" <3



Has pretty mayors in sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 15, 2015)

likes the staff


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

GREEEEN pinwheel


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 15, 2015)

Has a red pinwheel. And why did you get one?


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 15, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Has a red pinwheel. And why did you get one?



Someone was generous enough to get me one.

choco cake


----------



## azukitan (Jan 15, 2015)

Mayor's name means love in Japanese <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 16, 2015)

Is friends with Guero101.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

made dresses for their characters~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 16, 2015)

Had art made by a newer user in her sig.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

posts a lot


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 16, 2015)

Noiru sent you a pear


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

is my trivia partner in crime <3


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

you HAD more green feathers!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

(yes I sold then gonna save for a white i think lol)

you still have one ahaha


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

wants a green feather~
good luck :B


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because thanks


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

ROFL wrong thread XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

banned because ROFL wrong thread XD


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

gave me maggots in my head...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

changed their sig


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 16, 2015)

wth GREEN FEATHERS!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

wth i sold em lol i need to save for a white one yolo


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

woohoo


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

u wanna??


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

ffffff omg RAWR


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2015)

for a dolla or too cheap


----------



## Rasha (Jan 16, 2015)

is that a question? oh well I'm available for woohoo anytime ffffffffff

hmm guess I'm on the wrong thread but whatever~


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2015)

Has an awesome sig shop.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2015)

the moon is falling


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2015)

oh noooooo, we only have 3 days left! : O


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

You're counting down to something.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3D is coming out next month...I can't wait honestly.


----------



## Myst (Jan 16, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Majora's Mask 3D is coming out next month...I can't wait honestly.



Cool.

You're excited for that new game.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

like cats


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

recently sold her green feathers so she can get a white feather~


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

You make signatures


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

you're a lil bit younger than me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

You make sigs


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

You have three characters whom names end with the "e"sound.

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> you're a lil bit younger than me



A little < a lot


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

doesn't know that I'm actually 5 years old


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

made one of my signatures


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

has feathers


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Has green collectables


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

likes dancing bananas


----------



## Javocado (Jan 17, 2015)

is pretty cool
and sweet user title haha


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

cool dude who bought my feathers

(thanks)


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Recently gave most of your green feathers to someone else.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

likes collectibles


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Apparently, "Bae" is Danish for poop.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jan 17, 2015)

I know your real name...
* creeps behind the corner*


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Cannot unsee


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Beleated_Media said:


> I know your real name...
> * creeps behind the corner*



Everybody knows my name at this point, it's not a secret to everybody anymore. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> Cannot unsee



Ha ha...

Peanut Butter Jelly Time....

Good ol days of the internet.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

likes link a lot


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Has over 9,000 posts.


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

ball is life


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

IS A NINGA


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Has over 9,000 posts.



ninja


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

DEDEDEDE DATS THE NAME U SHOW KNOW

DEDEDEDE HES DA KING OF DA SHOW


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

is adorable~
I like you *o*


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Aww.. D'anks. > v <


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

omg you have a Wii U! awesome how about we play sometime~


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

You like Dedede


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

is wrong
I LOVE Dedede


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

You love Dedede.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> omg you have a Wii U! awesome how about we play sometime~



YES WE NEED TO.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Star Fire said:


> You love Dedede.



Japanese text.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

spam this threads


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

bae


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

poop


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Even if you have the green pinwheel, you don't have as many collectibles as I do.


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

You have a chocolate cake


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

you have things I don't have


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

feather


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

yellow, too much of it


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2015)

Is 25


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

is wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Even if you have the green pinwheel, you don't have as many collectibles as I do.


Eh I don't care...

Likes Dedede


----------



## Myst (Jan 17, 2015)

You don't care.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2015)

is bored


----------



## Rasha (Jan 17, 2015)

likes old ass music


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 17, 2015)

Dedede, Coming at 'ya!


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 17, 2015)

Is an artist C:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 17, 2015)

Joined on the same day JFK was assassinated, but by 51 years apart.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2015)

StarFall


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jan 18, 2015)

Has a red pinwheel from oath2order </3 i want one omg


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

You want a red pinwheel. ;3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

You don't like collectibles.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

doesn't want feathers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> doesn't want feathers



I don't like candies, eggs, and letters either.

You haven't watched Spirited Away.


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

You have seen "Spirited Away".


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

thinks that people aren't worthy of PM'ing her ;3


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

You joined TBT less than 2 years ago.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 18, 2015)

Myst said:


> You joined TBT less than 2 years ago.



You managed to get over 10,000 posts in 11 months.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 18, 2015)

You no longer have a duckling as your avatar.


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

'dat tung'


----------



## Assassinated (Jan 18, 2015)

you are planning to buy a wii u...?


----------



## Myst (Jan 18, 2015)

Assassinated said:


> you are planning to buy a wii u...?



You're wrong. I already have a Wii U.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Spams here with some guys a lot


----------



## Lady Black (Jan 18, 2015)

Very knowledgeable on current slang meanings.


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

You have a cycling town


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Has more collectible birthstones then me (sick line up though :O almost have em all)


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

that feathers thoooo~ I want them!!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

hi there


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Halo~

Erik and Beardo were your dream villagers


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

you remember omg *hifive*


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Thats what I'm here for.. to stalk you. LOL

Hmmm.. you once had Kid Cat in your town


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

did i? what i had no idea

lol u know too much about my new leaf **** lol


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

LMAO and Kyle!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 18, 2015)

You have almost all of the birthstones.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

Kyle

no non no

likes spoilers


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

:O then maybe Francine? Otherwise Idk anymore lol


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 18, 2015)

Close to 666 posts.


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

OMG I should stop posting at exactly 666!

And you're close to 5000. That's quite a milestone!


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Joined the day before St. Patricks day


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

francine yes.. kid cat maybe when i was resetting idk

likes some film in their sig


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 18, 2015)

uriri said:


> OMG I should stop posting at exactly 666!
> 
> And you're close to 5000. That's quite a milestone!


Holy crap, I never realized that. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> francine yes.. kid cat maybe when i was resetting idk
> 
> likes some film in their sig



Old Japanese stuff...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

has a pear


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

poop


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

missing a blue candy collectible


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

has a lot of birthstones


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

Has a lot of TBT, unlike me T.T


----------



## rubyy (Jan 18, 2015)

CUTEST PROFILE PICTURE EVER

joined a day after my birthday 

talented unlike me


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

Bieber fan


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

has 662 posts


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

You love bell peppers in your pizza :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

ew no i dont


----------



## uriri (Jan 18, 2015)

I meant hate lmao


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

xDD yeah bell peppers are yuck


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

You are online


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 18, 2015)

You have an animated Pokemon sig that I enjoy.


----------



## Sloom (Jan 18, 2015)

Your signature is not animated


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

has 143 bells


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Is a green user (has only green collectibles).


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 18, 2015)

green sig


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2015)

nice sig aye


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 18, 2015)

you changed your sig.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

You once had Meow as your avatar, now you have Link.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 18, 2015)

Oliver & Company


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Likes Nintendo.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 18, 2015)

Enjoys animal and foodstuffs-based hi-jinks.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 18, 2015)

Has Puck Man fever.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 18, 2015)

Has easy-to-get collectibles.


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

You're a collector.


----------



## doveling (Jan 19, 2015)

has 5,643 profile views


----------



## Myst (Jan 19, 2015)

poppet said:


> has 5,643 profile views



9 cakes.


----------



## doveling (Jan 19, 2015)

Myst said:


> 9 cakes.



<s>i actually have 14 but they're in my invo</s>

has rules about herself


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Has a nice pixel shop.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Oliver and company


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

you got your fair pinwheel from oath2order xD


----------



## uriri (Jan 19, 2015)

I have you in Skype lol


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

LOL Your speakers are broken XD (sorry to hear that....)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Joined on a Saturday.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

think pron is worse than blood/gore


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

Got your Pinwheel from Trivia Night Day 4 (Congrats, I am SO Jelly XD) and your Green Feather from Javacado.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Actually the feather was mine from the start, but we had to send it back and forth between us due to them being in the wrong order where you gift/inventory.

Has a lot of spoilers.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

My mistake then. 

Lurks a lot in the "What's Bothering You?" Thread and comments a lot. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

has a yoshi egg


----------



## Trickilicky (Jan 19, 2015)

Thought Chewbacca came from Mars <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Has feathers aligned with candies.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 19, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Has feathers aligned with candies.



has a pretty chocolate cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Is jealous of my chocolate cake.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

Doesn't understand anime


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Doesn't understand anime



You're right about that.

Is from Scandinavia.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

There is a reason a lot of skirts are short(unless it's an obvious h-anime). In Sailor Moon if they'd had long skirts it's be harder to animate and take over too much.

Is from 'murica


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

green pinwheel


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

UM PINK FEATHER


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 19, 2015)

Chinese characters


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2015)

erika


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Wants a white feather


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 5, 2015)

Likes throwing cats off pianos as a dog so they land in a box of tomatoes in their signature.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Likes to mock on sigs


----------



## pokedude729 (Feb 5, 2015)

has made 6,611 posts as of this post


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Doesn't have a sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 5, 2015)

Has only one collectible


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Actually has the #10 and several extensions but they are hidden.

Makes aasumptions


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 5, 2015)

they have a cold  *hugs*


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

*hugs back* is my awesome BSWOMMaP trivia buddy


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Feb 5, 2015)

You're 23 years old! At least in your bio...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes I am lol. 

Likes Pekoe a lot


----------



## Ami (Feb 5, 2015)

Is looking for a white feather


----------



## Karminny (Feb 5, 2015)

Youre trilingual in the THREE LANGUAGES I WANNA KNOW ((Wait I know English...)


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2015)

You registered this year.


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

on the 2/6/2015, apple2012 liked annachie's post on the thread vaccines


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

makes really nice art T__T


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 7, 2015)

poppet said:


> on the 2/6/2015, apple2012 liked annachie's post on the thread vaccines



You're that obsessed over me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Likes cats falling into tomato boxes, collectibles and writing


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Part time unicorn


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

is TBT's greatest journalist


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 8, 2015)

"TBT's greatest journalist"


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

tokkio said:


> is TBT's greatest journalist



Is a girl


----------



## tokkio (Feb 8, 2015)

(how were you able to tell though hahah)

has many collectibles too


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

has a town named Mishiro


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> has a town named Mishiro



First person in the world to wish me a Happy New Year in 2015.


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

created the_ starfall_ path


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Likes the colour green


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 8, 2015)

You really really want the white feather.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Is really really correct


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2015)

They're a part-time unicorn


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Feb 8, 2015)

Is a gay scarecrow.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 8, 2015)

She's not saying she's yandere but she is.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 8, 2015)

Secretly that one guy from one piece... Luffy, I think? Is an otaku, so he watches his own anime. At least that's a possibility... I don't know. D: I think you had a shop selling flowers? I remember buying 4 blue roses off you...
Edit: Went through visitor messages, I got that bit wrong.


----------



## deerui (Feb 8, 2015)

has a corpse party pfp


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2015)

is cycling for Fuschia


----------



## tokkio (Feb 9, 2015)

is working on the flower arrangements in tenshi town


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Is having a sad folder in their sig


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking for white feather


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

is TBT's greatest journalist


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Joined in 2013


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

likes dropping cats into tomato boxes


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 9, 2015)

is buying a white feather c:


----------



## milkyi (Feb 9, 2015)

Joined in 2014


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Akame si your bacon and eggs


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Is TBT's highest posting female.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking at the statistics


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Over 10,000 posts


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

6883 posts


----------



## Keitara (Feb 9, 2015)

avatar, username and sig are mostly black


----------



## Ami (Feb 9, 2015)

Has a newly opened shop


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Has four candies and a few other sweets.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Has a chocolate cake


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

buying a white feather


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Likes Lucky Star


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Likes cats


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

//actually i hate luckystar, just have that because deers


has 18k bells in wallet


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

Is a deer named yui.


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

has a pretty sig


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Feb 9, 2015)

deerui said:


> has a pretty sig



Is trying to cycle for Fuchsia


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Is trying to cycle for Fuchsia



likes pokemon


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

likes deers


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

*throws handcuffs*


----------



## Keitara (Feb 9, 2015)

likes Disney movies


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2015)

likes one piece a lot..


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

has a pinwheel


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Has a blue feather


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

has a cool album of photos


----------



## deerui (Feb 9, 2015)

has fair items


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 9, 2015)

deer nuff' said


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 9, 2015)

You have a lot of holiday items.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

You just posted some random VM on my profile.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 9, 2015)

Likes drowning kittens in tomatoes from the market. Your profile says you want to run a restaurant. The speciality would be kitten in tomatoes that had fallen off a piano in a signature. The truth has been revealed!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Made a false conclusion.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 9, 2015)

#OliverFanBoy4Evr.

Eugh, what a creep.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 9, 2015)

Hates Marshal


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Likes eating cats with tomato sauce


----------



## Myst (Feb 11, 2015)

You gave up on your hunt for the white feather. :/


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 11, 2015)

Has a wattpad.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

plays smash bros


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

Wants to vm her when offline


----------



## Myst (Feb 11, 2015)

You live in Japan.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

has a wattpad account!


----------



## tumut (Feb 11, 2015)

an expert slacker who kills time way too often


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

likes pokemon avatars


----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

apparently has a really cool pinwheel


----------



## Ami (Feb 11, 2015)

Has a town called Mishiro


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Likes bright-colored villagers


----------



## tumut (Feb 11, 2015)

A part time unicorn, and a black and white lady with kiss lips.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

that lady is ayu.. and there is a worse picture of her if you dont like her lips lmao.

likes gyroids


----------



## tumut (Feb 11, 2015)

Kissy lips aren't really bad, she looks alight. Likes green tea, preferably with some fruit other than lemon added into it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Yes, she usually looks really nice but there is this photo where they photoshopped really bad duckface lol...

http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/51885643/Vivi+Nude+Talk+05.png there

is correct and stalks that tea thread


----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

lives in Sweden


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

has 312 btb


----------



## tumut (Feb 11, 2015)

Pls. Wanted to buy 25 blue pansies yesterday.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ack! Ninja'd


----------



## tokkio (Feb 11, 2015)

was ninja'd and has a town named outset


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

ninjas everywhere


----------



## tumut (Feb 11, 2015)

Is also known as Jun


----------



## Hakoe (Feb 11, 2015)

has oranges


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

joined today


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 11, 2015)

Is desperate for a white feather!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2015)

Is from Sweden (so am I, yay!)


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 12, 2015)

I just wrote on you wall! <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 12, 2015)

Has a piercing.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

Likes Little Big Planet.


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 12, 2015)

^ is friends with someone who has Sideshow Bob for an avatar. :B


----------



## Ami (Feb 12, 2015)

Likes gyroids


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Trade some of their collectibles?


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 12, 2015)

Likes JRPGS.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 12, 2015)

likes dogs


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 12, 2015)

Likes King Dee Dee Dee. Has more than 100 of him in his/her signature... kidnaps King Dee Dee Dee's and monarchs with giant hammers that are penguins.


----------



## Shax (Feb 12, 2015)

You like Corpse Party.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

Likes the villager catching a butterfly, likes Jericho..


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 12, 2015)

Your profile has had over 72,000 visits! o0o


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

likes gyroids with merengue or whatever on top


----------



## Shax (Feb 12, 2015)

Likes orange tabbies.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

likes some anime guy in their avatar


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 12, 2015)

(My Gyroid is wearing a tinfoil hat :B )

Likes to play visual novels.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 12, 2015)

likes cutey gyroids


----------



## Sherlock Holmes (Feb 12, 2015)

Loves anime/Japan.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

is a detective


----------



## tumut (Feb 12, 2015)

Has a lot of tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2015)

colton is leaving on the 17th


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 13, 2015)

I just posted on your wall, againnnn <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Is older than me.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Is back to their old sig


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 13, 2015)

That cat looks familiar but I can't tell what it's from...


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

It's from an 80s anime, Ai sh ite knight

Likes birthstones


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

Is an Asian.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Is incorrect lol


----------



## Irarina (Feb 13, 2015)

Is probably a human~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Is correct. xd


----------



## tumut (Feb 13, 2015)

Wishes she was asian


----------



## Keitara (Feb 13, 2015)

ships magikarp and talonflame


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

makes cute art


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

is online


----------



## Keitara (Feb 13, 2015)

makes lovely art with people wearing flower coronets ;v;


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

is on invisible mode probably


----------



## Keitara (Feb 13, 2015)

revealed my secret, I guess

and plays FE:A


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

oops, has a blue haired pfp


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

doesnt like my avatar rofl


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

ff xvx

joined october 16


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 13, 2015)

^ Loves hanging out in the Basement. :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2015)

likes dogs and is a rose made of candy


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Is wanting a purple feather too.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 13, 2015)

birthday is today


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Has no blue feather


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 13, 2015)

no feathers


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

has no green pinwheel


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Got a pinwheel from an archivist.

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> has no green pinwheel



It's not your turn to post


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 13, 2015)

TBT's greatest journalist


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

You were the person I meant to reply to earlier.


----------



## deerui (Feb 13, 2015)

thinks that there are turns for this but there isnt


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

deerui said:


> thinks that there are turns for this but there isnt



Formerly yuchuei.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 13, 2015)

^ made me realize that~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 13, 2015)

Has only one pinwheel


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 13, 2015)

mentioned my pinwheel


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 14, 2015)

Really likes pinwheels.


----------



## Irarina (Feb 14, 2015)

Has so many posts!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2015)

has 3 roses


----------



## Ami (Feb 14, 2015)

Has a rose and a pinwheel


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

You have 9 roses... wow.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

You posted on the "Ban the Person in front of you" thread


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> You posted on the "Ban the Person in front of you" thread



You messed up on naming that thread...


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Idc


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

You don't care and you should center your signature.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Idk how... I actually tried to change it earlier...


----------



## Prabha (Feb 16, 2015)

omg I know errthang abouut chu


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Idk how... I actually tried to change it earlier...



Place this before your signature code [*center] and put this afterwards [/*center].

Be sure to remove the "*" before doing so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> omg I know errthang abouut chu



You're a fan of Tokyo Ghoul.
Which I haven't seen.


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

but I need to CHANGE it and its not working *cries*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prabha said:


> omg I know errthang abouut chu



SAME GURRRRL *stalker mode officially on*


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> but I need to CHANGE it and its not working *cries*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I just told you how... >_>


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 16, 2015)

the sleepless dreamer~


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

You have 5 roses...
I didn't even get one. >.<


----------



## Karminny (Feb 16, 2015)

Myst said:


> I just told you how... >_>



Yea but I jst-- you know what, nvm *sighs*


----------



## Myst (Feb 16, 2015)

Karminny said:


> Yea but I jst-- you know what, nvm *sighs*



Send me the code for your current sig and I'll modify it for you.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

likes the game myst idk


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

is everywhere


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

has a green feather still


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> has a green feather still



yup! who knows maybe its color (sounds cuter without a u) would fade into purple by time~
XD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

(i just write it colours cause im ttly british)

yeah probably


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 17, 2015)

I just made something special for you


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 17, 2015)

I've seen you in the what are you eating thread and you seem to like tea


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Myst said:


> Send me the code for your current sig and I'll modify it for you.



Lol srry I went to bed-- I GOT IT TO WORK THIS MORNING THOUGH!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

likes waving their trunks


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

is online. what a surprise :3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

like pink


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

Has 11.368 posts wow


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

I like pink but I like dedede more 
secretly likes dedede 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karminny said:


> Has 11.368 posts wow



wow wild ninja appeard!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

YOU WERE NINJA"D BY ME 

yes im secretly a ninja


----------



## Beleated_Media (Feb 17, 2015)

You helped a member do a 16 villager cycle by bumping


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

likes some characters n their sig a lot


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

more roses!


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

DDD Fan


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

*waves other trunk*


----------



## Karminny (Feb 17, 2015)

You forgot what Dizzy's trunk was called


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

penis


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

has a cat avatar 
cats are life


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

ass is life not cats


----------



## Beardo (Feb 17, 2015)

is a lil' bit rude
just a lil' bit


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

i know it's my task of life to complete.

is cool..


----------



## Beardo (Feb 17, 2015)

unsure of my coolness


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

is not i usually write several dots after my posts lol


----------



## Rasha (Feb 17, 2015)

is still online and wow moar feathers, not sure if I should be jealous or happy for you....


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 17, 2015)

Really, really likes King Dee Dee Dee.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2015)

really really likes yellow candies


----------



## Ami (Feb 17, 2015)

Likes Ayumi-chan


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Is correct (again) ^^

has 17 btb out at the moment


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 18, 2015)

I just wrote on your walllllllll (praying for some right answers haha)


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Is 3awesome5me


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 18, 2015)

Says I really like yellow candies, but is wrong. Judge.
Also likes JRPGs.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 18, 2015)

He likes it when Pokemon and Disney combine into some... sorry.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

(then why you have 3 lolol)

Is a crazy chicken who is a captain and likes robot angry birds


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 18, 2015)

You like cats.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 18, 2015)

Because it was the only candy in stock. 


Evil ninja who confuses me with whatever that Disney + Pok?mon thing was. What are you talking about?
Likes chef chickens that are crazy, captains of something, and cyborgs that secretly kill pigs to retrieve their eggs/angry birds.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

Is not judging, I just assumed you liked candies with a yellow color idk

Likes darker avatars and has unique dream villagers


----------



## f11 (Feb 18, 2015)

You have a rose from 2014


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

HAS A WHITE FEATHER


----------



## n64king (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm already stalking you on accident today ^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 18, 2015)

is the king of n64's and likes weird starmies


----------



## Rasha (Feb 18, 2015)

likes cats, fat ones~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 18, 2015)

Is a female member (I figured out your gender once you uploaded a pic of you for the first time).


----------



## Myst (Feb 18, 2015)

You used to have a CYOA but it died...


----------



## Soupoftime (Feb 18, 2015)

I think I have annoyed him in his ask myst thread.


----------



## Myst (Feb 18, 2015)

Soupoftime said:


> I think I have annoyed him in his ask myst thread.



You're incorrect. I'm merely multitasking.

You joined TBT on February 8th of this year, which was only just last week.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 18, 2015)

Has a bloody L avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

Likes yellow cherry blossom flowers


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wants a white feather (badly)


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

Likes foxes


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

Like bicolor hair dyes


----------



## Ami (Feb 19, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Like bicolor hair dyes



Is wrong xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

your avatar is wrong then xD

likes chibi pixels ;3


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 19, 2015)

Ami said:


> Likes foxes



True.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has a lot of posts


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

has a letter collectible


----------



## Dead Master (Feb 19, 2015)

Like fat cats


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

likes beau


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Likes ass


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

like some green stickman with a guitar and is a 7tailed dark fox


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

^ Lolololol, me in a nutshell

You hope Ayu-chan's new album will be good


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 19, 2015)

Has the same town name as my town.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 19, 2015)

(lol darkfox7)

claims to be the greatest journalist


----------



## Lady Black (Feb 21, 2015)

Currently living in Sweden.


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

"Ignorance is Bliss."


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> "Ignorance is Bliss."



You're an official member of Wishy's Star Company.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 21, 2015)

likes to call blood starwberry jam

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rebeth13 said:


> You're an official member of Wishy's Star Company.



ught! ninja :/


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> likes to call blood starwberry jam
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You need to watch Death Note.


----------



## Leela (Feb 21, 2015)

Myst said:


> You need to watch Death Note.



You're in my nightmares...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Leela said:


> You're in my nightmares...



That picture of Marshal with Jambette's features you sent to fuzzybug made me laugh out loud.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 21, 2015)

Really likes Lord Tourettes. And everyone who reads his/her bio, but mostly Lord Tourettes.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Really likes Lord Tourettes. And everyone who reads his/her bio, but mostly Lord Tourettes.



Lul, you're amazing XD

Has no Club Nintendo.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Received a rose valentine from Sleepi


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Biography is up to me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Reads my bio


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

Lilo & Stitch


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Is the angel glow


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

posts after me


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Posts before _and_ after me


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 21, 2015)

does the same


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> does the same



You've read my CYOA before. Thanks.


----------



## tsimehcla (Feb 21, 2015)

You have beyond birthday as your avatar


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 21, 2015)

Trash is your user title.


----------



## tumut (Feb 21, 2015)

You are all over the basement.


----------



## Myst (Feb 21, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> You are all over the basement.



"Insert innovative sig here"



tsimehcla said:


> You have beyond birthday as your avatar



Thank you for not calling him L!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 22, 2015)

appears invisible like all the time


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 22, 2015)

Likes Lilo and Stitch a lot. Is always in a pickle when he or she watches it.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 22, 2015)

You've been Chrome'd by Chrome Dokuro.


----------



## Ami (Feb 22, 2015)

we both have fang, marshal, and flurry


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 23, 2015)

has a lovely avatar


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

You are currently online.


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

Likes Death note


----------



## tumut (Feb 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> "Insert innovative sig here"
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for not calling him L!



likes ariana grande and doesnt  read previous thread posts ( or did it on purpose for lulz)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Offered a free mermaid vanity to budewarmin.


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

DARKFOX7
You love Lord Tourettes ,You live in Kentucky, You are scared of losing loved ones, You are scared of ghosts, you hate it when somebody throws up near you, You had a dream Erik (from acnl) went to your school, you cried at a talent show, your favorite smug villager is Kyle, you miss short animals, your having tough times with your boyfriend, You know someone named "alex", you don't like meatballs, but you really like whipped cream, you are short, you love Finding Nemo, AND you like the songs Clowny Clown Clown, I Am Your Grandma, and Fish Heads

man do I feel creepy 0.o I'm just realizing everybody only says like one thing....


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Allycat said:


> DARKFOX7
> You love Lord Tourettes ,You live in Kentucky, You are scared of losing loved ones, You are scared of ghosts, you hate it when somebody throws up near you, You had a dream Erik (from acnl) went to your school, you cried at a talent show, your favorite smug villager is Kyle, you miss short animals, your having tough times with your boyfriend, You know someone named "alex", you don't like meatballs, but you really like whipped cream, you are short, you love Finding Nemo, AND you like the songs Clowny Clown Clown, I Am Your Grandma, and Fish Heads
> 
> man do I feel creepy 0.o I'm just realizing everybody only says like one thing....



You just banned me in the banning thread.


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

Myst said:


> You just banned me in the banning thread.



You like anime, you started this thread, you like the color purple, you are currently doing a murder mystery called "A Bloody Valentine", you don't believe in unicorns, you live in CA, you like red velvet cake, you like tumblr, you don't have any goals, you got a 3ds for ACNL, you think Lana Del Ray is kinda cool, and you are 16 years old.

I'm the master of this game.


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Allycat said:


> You like anime, you started this thread, you like the color purple, you are currently doing a murder mystery called "A Bloody Valentine", you don't believe in unicorns, you live in CA, you like red velvet cake, you like tumblr, you don't have any goals, you got a 3ds for ACNL, you think Lana Del Ray is kinda cool, and you are 16 years old.
> 
> I'm the master of this game.



Or you just snooped in my ask thread.

You love AC, Pixel Art, Tumblr, The Office, and Science. You like in Texas. You have 5 TBT friends. You have a cycling thread. You use tumblr. Checking out your blog right now. And you claim yourself as the 'master of this game'.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 23, 2015)

It's easily to tell that you love Death note, especially beyond birthday, Strawberry Jam, You apparently LIVE in my nightmares,  but sadly there is no room for you there. xD  You're currently writing your own little story, I'm unsure if it's fanfiction or simply fiction because I haven't checked it out, but you seem to be working hard on it, annnnnd you're sleepless. owo


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

YOU HAVE AN ADORABLE DACHSUND.

holy crap. so cute.

You love the color pink, You have a fiancee, you like double stuffed oreos, your favorite song is Get lucky by Daft Punk, you love Danganronpa and Candy, and we have the same name.C:


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

Really loves dogs, and most other pets


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> likes ariana grande and doesnt  read previous thread posts ( or did it on purpose for lulz)



no, just because the avatar isn't L, Beyound birthday is a part of death note so


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

--


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 23, 2015)

Allycat said:


> DARKFOX7
> You love Lord Tourettes ,You live in Kentucky, You are scared of losing loved ones, You are scared of ghosts, you hate it when somebody throws up near you, You had a dream Erik (from acnl) went to your school, you cried at a talent show, your favorite smug villager is Kyle, you miss short animals, your having tough times with your boyfriend, You know someone named "alex", you don't like meatballs, but you really like whipped cream, you are short, you love Finding Nemo, AND you like the songs Clowny Clown Clown, I Am Your Grandma, and Fish Heads
> 
> man do I feel creepy 0.o I'm just realizing everybody only says like one thing....



HOOOOOOLLLLYYYYY MOLY! You are my new favorite person omg XD

Anyway, to the above poster: Has more items than me, rates my signature a 5/10 

Edit: sniped, that was to deerui XP


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

Extreme ninja'd

Loves snakes


----------



## deerui (Feb 23, 2015)

Allycat said:


> you like to draw, you want to be home schooled, your three favorite teachers have been math teachers, you like frozen, you have four neopet plushies, you want to do computer programming, you're scared to grow up, you're planning to work at starbucks, you love Yui Hirasawa, you watch Pewdiepie , Cutiepiemarzia , Smosh though you don't really like youtube, you've always wanted a ferret, you've had a tablet for 7 months, you get motion sickness, you have a chihuahaha that has a missing leg, you think kpop is gross, you love K-ON,



scared


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Extreme ninja'd
> 
> Loves snakes



Loves Rupaul's drag race, you are 12, you hate school, you consider yourself to be vulgar, you're pansexual, you're obsessed with drag queens, you're a percussionist, you are excited for spring break in a few weeks, you like lucky charms, you are a writer, you play viola, you like hot chocolate, and you have a cat named olive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> scared



bruh, it's just your posts


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

Extreme stalker.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 23, 2015)

Allycat said:


> Loves Rupaul's drag race, you are 12, you hate school, you consider yourself to be vulgar, you're pansexual, you're obsessed with drag queens, you're a percussionist, you are excited for spring break in a few weeks, you like lucky charms, you are a writer, you play viola, you like hot chocolate, and you have a cat named olive.



Damn son


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

Ya, ya I'm done.


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2015)

You have 161 bells.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 24, 2015)

You look lovely in maroon bloody red colors.


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

has a creepy sig


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 24, 2015)

Likes pok?mon. =b


----------



## deerui (Feb 24, 2015)

I actually hate pokemon, just like some of the designs cx


likes the noid thingys from acnl


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

doesn't like my signatures


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

likes pink


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 24, 2015)

Did your stuff come? I just spent over an hour on the phone arguing with the company I ordered stuff from, feeling so angry right now but managed to get it sorted, although now I feel like smacking someone haha.

Aww the roses are gone  Guess I'll sort out my line-up in a minute. I know what you mean about the feathers, it's that cloudy background >< I might try for a couple more balloons to fill the top line up. Damn the roses looks really nice too!

Okay here's some Qs, will try for more during the week! <3

Q: What date is International Bacon Day? Is it: September 3rd, October 3rd or November 3rd?
Q: Who was Obi Wan Kenobi's Jedi master?
Q: Which Pokemon has the fastest egg-hatch cycle?
Q: What is the name of Alice and Hugo's baby daughter in The Vicar of Dibley?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Did your stuff come? I just spent over an hour on the phone arguing with the company I ordered stuff from, feeling so angry right now but managed to get it sorted, although now I feel like smacking someone haha.
> 
> Aww the roses are gone  Guess I'll sort out my line-up in a minute. I know what you mean about the feathers, it's that cloudy background >< I might try for a couple more balloons to fill the top line up. Damn the roses looks really nice too!
> 
> ...



What is this even

Anyway, has over 10,000 posts~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

lol ahri copied it from trickilickys vm 

loves lord tourettes


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

liked a post by DarkFox7


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Did an art freebie for yosugay


----------



## Sugarbay (Feb 24, 2015)

Really likes to post on the basement!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

true that 

likes small avatars


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Is 23 years old


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

has 49 btb


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

zappa


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Has a Steam

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit:Ninja'd, is gay


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

is new


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

is proud


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

likes some face in their title


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

likes grumpy cats


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

not really.

has a green feather


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

^ I will sell it, don't worry XD

for some strange weird reason doesn't have acnl


----------



## oreo (Feb 24, 2015)

^
HI JUN, you have plenty of friends on here


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

has a patch :3

lol give me r-cookies and yes i got tired of it


----------



## oreo (Feb 24, 2015)

oops!
to r-cookies, you are super fab ~


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

I like this thread, I get tha complimentz :B

@milkbae: called me fabulous which is a fact
@Noiru: wants my green feather but apparently she's broke


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

give to me free m8


----------



## lazuli (Feb 24, 2015)

lives in sweden supposedly


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

has a choco cake


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Likes older anime.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 24, 2015)

correct.

likes that april fools cat


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Correct, she's my favorite character. When I googled Noiru this is what it gave me http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Town_Where_You_Live


----------



## Keitara (Feb 24, 2015)

changed profile picture


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

Lives in Germany


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Has Beardo and Pietro, loves drag queens, is twelve.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 24, 2015)

is too lazy to make put a picture in his signature


----------



## Beardo (Feb 24, 2015)

Favorite food is chicken alfredo


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Wanted to go to someones Island the other day.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Only time travels when necessary.


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Has an online relationship.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

has 74 bells


----------



## Holla (Feb 24, 2015)

Loves Black Butler (I still have to check it out myself but I have friends who love it). ^.^


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

lives in Ontario canada (want to go to canada so bad TnT)


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Is blessed with an animated avatar. I can't not spend once I have a lot... maybe after I sell my club nintendo codes.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

(I can help you try to get the bells for it c: )

Joined this year o3o


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Possibly knew someone named Dave back in 2nd grade.


----------



## tumut (Feb 24, 2015)

Is very generous :] no thank you very nice to offer though

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd, has great taste in gifs


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

(jeez... now your just reading my mind o__o or saw some of my posts)

Is doing a blog o3o

- - - Post Merge - - -

thinks im generous (thank you ;u; )


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Favorite breeds of dogs are huskies and german shepherds.


----------



## blaze5061 (Feb 24, 2015)

(oh gawd im scared lol)

has an awesome town .3.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

Has lots of fruit~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Plays the flute.


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

Professional lurker.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 24, 2015)

writes cool CYOA's


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Is careful not to ruin their eyesight, from playing games for too long.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 24, 2015)

You "tipped" xsophiex


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

You wanted to talk to Zach earlier.


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

You are currently 10 posts away from 666 posts.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Holy ****....

You were on episode three earlier....of Tokyo Ghoul...I think...


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Holy ****....
> 
> You were on episode three earlier....of Tokyo Ghoul...I think...



You're 5 posts away. heh.

I'm on episode 6 now. :3


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 24, 2015)

Has three words I consider profane in their signature.
(For person above Myst)


----------



## Myst (Feb 24, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> Has three words I consider profane in their signature.
> (For person above Myst)



You think "freaking" is a curse word.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 24, 2015)

Your book achieved 1k reads, as of 02-22-2015, and you don't seem to agree that "freaking" is a curse word.

btw, peanut butter fish, I have two profane words, and both of them are censored.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 24, 2015)

Myst said:


> You think "freaking" is a curse word.



No, p***** I consider a curse word but whatever you want to think is ok.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

You can't swim.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 25, 2015)

You live in a house


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

You watch anime.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 25, 2015)

You will be Myst.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

You played a lot of Guitar Hero.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 25, 2015)

You past the number of the beast.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

You saw it happen...
 I missed it


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 25, 2015)

You joined close to the time I did.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Your little brother wouldn't let you use the computer a little over a week ago.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 25, 2015)

(He does that all the time, I'm on mobile right now ) 
One of your first posts is on a certain peppy bunny.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

It was not...

You like the ouji style.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?208503-Bunnie-the-Peppy-Bunny!&p=3507613#post3507613
Here's my proof
You have been replying to me for a while, lol.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-ACNL-addict&p=3327671&viewfull=1#post3327671
Here is MY proof.

You have also been replying to me for a while, lol.


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

you have me in your sig


----------



## Ami (Feb 25, 2015)

Has 1.1k posts


----------



## TaliZorah (Feb 25, 2015)

Has good tastes in art.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Plays Vindictus.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

You don't seem to like when people know anything about you or give you answers to things. D;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

has 1252 bells


----------



## deerui (Feb 25, 2015)

has feathers


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

Really loves ariana grande~ like really does, also loves most RPG maker games D;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

really likes whatever guys in their avatar and signature and also likes cosplay a lot


----------



## Myst (Feb 25, 2015)

"Magic Colours"


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

...it's a 1960s song.

likes death note a lot, especially L covered in blood


----------



## tumut (Feb 25, 2015)

Likes feathers, especially red ones.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

You started by putting a hallway of trees and streetlamps in front of my town hall


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 25, 2015)

Came back from a hiatus.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Decided to become a catfish. Wearing sunglasses, apparently.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Likes lemon ice cream


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

doesn't try to hide his lurking abilities


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 25, 2015)

Otaku.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Decided to become a catfish. Wearing sunglasses, apparently.



_Pssst..It's a really bad pun from the 90's..._


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

is wondering if anime is a style of art


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

You wanna be his pirate queen.


----------



## tumut (Feb 25, 2015)

Has all of her dreamies


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Lives in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

wants to marry him


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Luffy is your darling.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

You love me


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Your dream villagers are ALL OF THEM >:]


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 25, 2015)

you're a dark fox with 7 tails who loves lord tourettes


----------



## Keitara (Feb 25, 2015)

got a DPD number and thinks it's weird


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

You were obsessed with your gamecube.


----------



## Locket (Feb 25, 2015)

You <3 the basement.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

You don't like too much swearing.


----------



## tumut (Feb 25, 2015)

You're so frickinnnnnn pissed!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

Mira gave you purple roses.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

You like to professionally lurk. D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

You almost put "I love you better than meat".


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 25, 2015)

You probably like bacon cheeseburger pizza, owo probably.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't know...I've never had it x3

Youuuuu....haven't watched Sailor Moon in years.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Professional at lurking™.
Is so freakin' pissed! Hates it when people give answers, like they know the answer... that they just gave... umm... err...


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Kissed passionately by Chrome Dokuro.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 26, 2015)

lord tourettes is life~


----------



## tumut (Feb 26, 2015)

Likes JRPGs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Your last fossil is the Pachy Skull.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

needed help to evolve kadabra


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

You love penguins's sig.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 26, 2015)

KitsuneNikki made your sig


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

The only villager we have in common with is Erik.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 26, 2015)

(I don't even have Erik yet :c )

likes Lord Tourettes


----------



## Keitara (Feb 26, 2015)

obtained all villager pic's


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ninja'd.

Has a cute sig!


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 26, 2015)

Still has a centipede in their ear from long ago because it was their decision. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

You're colorblind.


----------



## Myst (Feb 26, 2015)

You joined TBT last year.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

Your tongue got burned.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

Has no current villagers.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

You are the one and only sp-insert numbers 1076.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 26, 2015)

You're sleepy, but you don't want to sleep.


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 26, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> You are the one and only sp-insert numbers 1076.



Welcome to 2007, where almost every username was like that...

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> You're sleepy, but you don't want to sleep.



Sleep is for the weeaaaak

Also, you almost have a thousand posts.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're sleepy, but you don't want to sleep.



Lol so true XD

You won't do what I tell you.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

I didn't get that, for a moment...I wondered to myself, "when did they tell me what to do?"....then it hit me x3

YOU! Have just found out that refurbishing is amazing and actually useful.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Your ac character is called Wish


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

I really need to update that...

Apple2012 still makes references to your chibi on the forums.


----------



## Myst (Feb 27, 2015)

You have 693 bells.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

You're all caught up with Tokyo Ghoul.


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

You have 900+ posts


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

On July 29th will be 2 years of tbt for you


----------



## Ami (Feb 27, 2015)

You own a blue feather


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

You want to learn Spanish.


----------



## tumut (Feb 27, 2015)

Lives in a house


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

likes that april fools cat


----------



## MagsyPies (Feb 27, 2015)

Likes Clannad


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

You like to play musical instruments ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

(yes i do)

likes birthstones


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Has a GIANT picture of chicken on their profile.


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

has cool friends


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bought Victini from Twin whoever cx


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 27, 2015)

Has cute town villagers c: <3


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

(chicken is life)

likes having numbers in username


----------



## Keitara (Feb 27, 2015)

gave lots of villagers away


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 27, 2015)

oh, right my wifi ratings.

likes love hina?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Has a hater for some reason


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Is a mayor.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

Is really good at stalking people. owo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

You're terrified and scared for Suzuya's well being.


----------



## Puffy (Feb 27, 2015)

Professional lurker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

You have a pikachu pillow you can't sleep without.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

Really likes madoka magica, also your ID is something to do with ALPACAS and I love Aplacas. owo
NINJA'D.

Is still really good at stalking people, also likes a movie where two cops dress up as women and it awkwardly works out. D:


----------



## Puffy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 27, 2015)

You really want your senpai to notice you! D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 27, 2015)

Ninja'd 

you are going to start reading "Lost Voices" on wattpad...possibly...or have started reading it.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

trademarked your user title ...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

You've never seen 'White Chicks', the movie.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

There is probably a knife inside your purse D:


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

You have a slice of cake.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

You are 21.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

You are 100% "anti-feminazi"


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

You're very conflicted about if you want friends or not because the one you currently have can't spend that much time with you and it hurts. D;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Your town is named after a candy



X2k5a7y said:


> You are 100% "anti-feminazi"



Wow, not too long after I posted that for the first time. It's still true.


----------



## Emmy (Feb 28, 2015)

You like pink. And you won't give me any cake.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

You REALLY like cake, I'm a little curious as to how much you want. D:


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 28, 2015)

Your fiance doesn't approve of ellabella loving you.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

funny signature


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

Lined up collectibles by color.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 28, 2015)

noticed my collectibles

wants to collect birthstones on their own


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

User above is Chinese.


----------



## Lolipup (Feb 28, 2015)

You're concerned about Poppy's house and want to make sure yours is original. owo

oh snap, ninja'd. D: you like to write a lot and express yourself.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 28, 2015)

You have a Fianc?e ?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 28, 2015)

You have a chibi


----------



## Keitara (Feb 28, 2015)

was wondering if Pietro hates apples


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 2, 2015)

Currently obsessed with ONE PIECE.


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

Glued to the basement and the american otaku


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

has a silver mailbox


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> has a silver mailbox


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

(did someone just remove like 5 pages from here or is this a duplicate?)

doesn't know my music taste


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> (did someone just remove like 5 pages from here or is this a duplicate?)
> 
> doesn't know my music taste



doesn't have any music taste


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

is wrong


----------



## Beardo (Mar 2, 2015)

toastia said:


> doesn't have any music taste



Likes Meowstic


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2015)

not really.

is cringe worthy


----------



## toastia (Mar 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> not really.
> 
> is cringe worthy



is impersonating peacocks

this has become a contest to see who can come up with the best insults


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

You joined TBT in 2013.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Was born on May 11. Your location is my nightmares.


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

You have more posts than bells.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

You've been here for a year now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Your 8-month anniversary is almost here.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 2, 2015)

Holy crap it is?

It feels like yesterday since I've first joined this site....

Has 2 Balloons.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 2, 2015)

Has 5 birthstones.


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

You have 4,700 bells. Nice.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Your dream villager is Kiki.


----------



## Myst (Mar 2, 2015)

DarkFox7 said:


> Your dream villager is Kiki.



You joined almost a year ago.

I need to edit that. I already got her.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 2, 2015)

You have a cold.


----------



## deerui (Mar 3, 2015)

your mayor is/was named grace


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 3, 2015)

likes Ariana Grande


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

You're awesome.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

You love the you're banned game!


----------



## TaliZorah (Mar 3, 2015)

Your average posts per day is 6.51.


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

You joined almost a year ago


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Mar 3, 2015)

I <3 Anime


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

Ordered from the refurbishing shop in re-tail.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

You have like 40 dreamies.


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

Has 9 friends on tbt.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 3, 2015)

You wanted to be fed TBT


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 3, 2015)

Named after a League of Legends character.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 3, 2015)

I've seen you in quite a lot of roleplay, so I'm guessing you like them. due to all the rainbow magic, you also want to be a magical boy.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Very afraid of the dark!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 3, 2015)

Mayors name is Grace


----------



## TaliZorah (Mar 3, 2015)

Your birthday is October 16th.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2015)

likes quotes


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

23 years old.


----------



## tumut (Mar 3, 2015)

Joined just over a year ago.


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 3, 2015)

Has like 40 dream villagers.


----------



## TaliZorah (Mar 3, 2015)

You are 16.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Has three add-ons displayed like collectibles.


----------



## Natsume (Mar 3, 2015)

Has a good wifi rating.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 3, 2015)

Joined on Columbus Day.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 3, 2015)

Is a man


----------



## Natsume (Mar 3, 2015)

Has a passion for bands.


----------



## TaliZorah (Mar 3, 2015)

Joined on my birthday.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 3, 2015)

Has a cake.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 3, 2015)

exchanged suspicious private messages with sailoreamon


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 3, 2015)

Lives in Germany.


----------



## Myst (Mar 3, 2015)

You changed your username before.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Likes the more obscure anime.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

Has a gorgeous chibi. <3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Has nearly twice as much TBT as I currently do.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

Is looking for a party popper!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2015)

12k+ posts


----------



## hunterlocked (Mar 4, 2015)

You have a campsite in the lower right of your island, and a police station in the lower left.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2015)

you visited my dream town (?)


----------



## TaliZorah (Mar 4, 2015)

You like music.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

likes quotes


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 4, 2015)

Loves Zappa.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Is from Sweden


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Is also from Sweden :D


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

24 years old~


----------



## Finnian (Mar 4, 2015)

You are 15.
People born in 1999 are 15 now? WHAT?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Finnian said:


> You are 15.
> People born in 1999 are 15 now? WHAT?


 
Haha yep, turning 16 in a few months. ;v;


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 4, 2015)

When he/she was playing Wild World as an eight year old, he/she lost Goldie and sobbed all over his/her DS while building a monument out of his/her tears.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2015)

Is a cherry dude with dark hair, can use magic, loves smash and sonic and weird villagers


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

hey jun. c;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Likes cats and chickens.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 4, 2015)

Knows my pets! Loves Oliver and Company


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Is about to surpass Justin in posting.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

wants to buy a party popper


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

You'rs obsessed with One Piece.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 4, 2015)

likes Kaylee


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 4, 2015)

You're ~ quirky ~


----------



## oath2order (Mar 4, 2015)

I stalked you and found you should turn down your camera's brightness in ur avatar


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Welcomed me on the introduction board a bit over a month ago.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

needs new ac paths


----------



## azukitan (Mar 4, 2015)

Is a hella good artist


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ninja'd, more posts than bells~


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

pretty much lives in the basement


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 4, 2015)

You live in Pennsylvania, USA


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

You just joined a few days ago.


----------



## tumut (Mar 4, 2015)

Loves everybody


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

You're a guy


----------



## Naiad (Mar 4, 2015)

dating his 2d mayor in acnl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 4, 2015)

Is looking for a collectible I'm looking for too.


----------



## zelorm (Mar 4, 2015)

Your aiming for a buissness major


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 4, 2015)

You are the knight of the clocks.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

started once a roleplay with no one replying '-'

ninjaaaaa'd


is living together with me in the basement.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

You edited your post


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

You *noticed* that.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

You posted in the Give a Reason to Ban thread


----------



## Keitara (Mar 4, 2015)

created this thread

ninjaaa'd

has four 4s in his friend code


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

You got ninja'd by me


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

You ninja'd someone.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

You have a cold


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> You have a cold



You're a cool person.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

You eat ice cream a lot ((Why, thanks Myst! ^.^))


----------



## Myst (Mar 4, 2015)

Karminny said:


> You eat ice cream a lot ((Why, thanks Myst! ^.^))



You like ice cream too! (And you're welcome. ^-^ )


----------



## Karminny (Mar 4, 2015)

You are the only person in your family to like the flavor that you get


----------



## Keitara (Mar 5, 2015)

liked Myst's comment


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

You don't think highly of yourself.


----------



## Puffy (Mar 5, 2015)

Has 20/20 vision


----------



## tumut (Mar 5, 2015)

likes japanese stuff and has 16  friends


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

You found out that Kanye is making a video game and thought it to be hilarious.


----------



## Holla (Mar 6, 2015)

Is a girl that lives in a house and wants all villagers.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2015)

Is a Nintendo fan that likes racing games... must really hate Mario Kart!


----------



## Holla (Mar 6, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Is a Nintendo fan that likes racing games... must really hate Mario Kart!



Oh I know right that game is terrible! 

Anyways... Mains as Shulk in Smash.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

You've had many issues with my 3DS working right on wifi at home.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 6, 2015)

invisible mode


----------



## deerui (Mar 6, 2015)

Has an awesome sig 

Love that anime ; v ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

has 21 bells


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

thinks he/she's cute and I agree.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

reminds me of love hina which is awesome


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't need to really stalk you to know that you're still looking for a white feather cause I don't see it. ;w;


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Kasuralixa drawn you a freebie.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 6, 2015)

Made a complete brick path.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 6, 2015)

Really likes Lord Tourettes, who appears to be a stick figure drawn with a green marker. With a hat.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Used to watch The Little Einsteins


----------



## loreiid (Mar 6, 2015)

Uh, you like Silence of the Lambs! (im a thriller fan myself)


----------



## Keitara (Mar 6, 2015)

didn't know that tbt changes its design every season


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

(kinda wants a white feather but i p much gave up unless someone'd give it to me for free lol)

is an otaku


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Wants to buy a cheese collectible.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

Wants a cupcake and pizza one


----------



## piichinu (Mar 6, 2015)

you have a Neptune figure


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes I do. It's a small chibi one but she looks adorbs ^_^

is a femme fatale.. i hope.. i like you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

One of the bookstore there sells those mystery packs where you can get a lil' figurine from a series.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 6, 2015)

Is a girl.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Wouldn't marry me x3


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

You have a creepy sig gif


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 6, 2015)

8k+ posts :O


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 6, 2015)

Has an older sister who doesn't go here anymore.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Ya like jam....ya weirdo!
jk...jk...You're not weird....
You're not weird at all o_o


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

Only has 1 friend


----------



## kaileos (Mar 6, 2015)

Spents quite a lot of time in the basement.


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 6, 2015)

Lives in California


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

Played ACNL for 102 hours


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Just sent me a friend request.


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

gave my user title a score of 7/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops ninja'd


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

got a user title score of 7/10


----------



## tumut (Mar 6, 2015)

has no past villagers


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Has a serious, worrying addiction to New Leaf.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 6, 2015)

Would marry me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 6, 2015)

Would also marry me.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 7, 2015)

You are Mayor Shadow of LostLand.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Almost joined a year ago!


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

It's almost your TBT one-year anniversary!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Almost, yes!

You've already been here one year!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 7, 2015)

Joined 2 days after me.
Let's celebrate together!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2015)

has a lot of caaaaakes


----------



## tumut (Mar 7, 2015)

Has an extra red feather


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2015)

you reminds me of a grapple hook lol


----------



## loreiid (Mar 7, 2015)

Likes M*A*S*H?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Knows the TV show M*A*S*H


----------



## loreiid (Mar 7, 2015)

Likes Lilo and Stitch


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

'Mayor of Elyria'

Pretty town name.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 7, 2015)

Has written a novel I need to read


----------



## Myst (Mar 7, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Has written a novel I need to read



You're a sweet person.


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 7, 2015)

Loves anime... and by looking at your list, has a lot of shows that I need to watch!


----------



## Koloh (Mar 7, 2015)

You're a newbie


----------



## tae (Mar 7, 2015)

+ your birthday is march 3rd
+ "I woo women with my sensuous and godlike trombone playing" // and you're hilarious.


----------



## sheepie (Mar 7, 2015)

you are my friend, whale emoji. ^^


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Doesn't like Lucky Star, but likes deers from Lucky Star.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 7, 2015)

taesaek said:


> + your birthday is march 3rd
> + "I woo women with my sensuous and godlike trombone playing" // and you're hilarious.



You joined nine days after my birthday.


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 7, 2015)

You are 22 year old named Mica


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 8, 2015)

You're a young'un, meaning I'm not the youngest person here!!


----------



## Ami (Mar 8, 2015)

You like angry birds


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

You have three chocolate cakes and a not-worthless cake.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You like hidden text


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Professional Lurker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

I swear, if I had a dollar for every time someone said that, I'd be rich.

Kaylee's boyfriend.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 8, 2015)

You'd be rich if you had a dollar for every time someone said "professional lurker"


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Lmao. 
I also expected that.

Your dermatologist prescribed acne rub as a deodorant.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Yer usernaim haz a mix of letters and ######s



Spoiler: Spolier



I censored out the word "number"


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Why would you censor the word number?

You have  a chocolate cake. *Boom*


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Why would you censor the word number?
> 
> You have  a chocolate cake. *Boom*



I wanted to be silly. Even if it's censored, I still used the sign instead.

Anyway, you're a girl.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You're a 22 year old guy, according to your profile.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

knows how to stalk people o.0


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Has a pinwheel


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Made your own pathway.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

Lurking in this thread, possibly. Just lurking away...


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Lurking in this thread, possibly. Just lurking away...



I can see you like shulk


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

Domo


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

You ddnt make your own art


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

likes dizzy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You collect vinyl records


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

No collectibles, but has add-ons.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

22ish years old


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Likes Pierce the Veil, F.O.B., ect...


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Did some srs stalking


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Doesn't remember telling me these things I have previously mentioned.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

Knows me too well


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Can't swim


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

professional lurker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Mint didn't move into an ideal location, but you've learned to cope with it.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

yOURE SCARING ME


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You don't have an umbrella.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 8, 2015)

You make me so done with life


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

you helped someone get a pic of bunnie


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

has a white feather :c


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2015)

Has a lot of user titles I need to memorize.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Likes to role play


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

You changed your signature recently.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You're really excited.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

You posted a lot today.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You've posted more than me.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

Has an unique username


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You kind of like Heartbeat, and you like The Bold and the Beautiful.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2015)

Likes going to other people's vm's lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Likes cheese


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

You banned somebody for having brown hair


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You would "ABSOLUTELY" marry Hyogo :3


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

You would never marry Deerui


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

You have a town named Amestris!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

has obtained Marina and Beau


----------



## ethre (Mar 8, 2015)

You asked for golden tools in the Re-Tail board. ^^


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

You've been rp'ing alot


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You're in the mood to play....


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 8, 2015)

You like to post in the Basement xD


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You're waiting to go pull some weeds.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

You post fast.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

You don't post fast enough


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

You have over 700 bells.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

You miss disband.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

You don't mention PMMM anymore.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 8, 2015)

apparently you got a party popper today


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

You got a white feather from the most recent TBT Fair.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> You don't mention PMMM anymore.



I moved on. I'm obsessed with Tokyo Ghoul now.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> I moved on. I'm obsessed with Tokyo Ghoul now.



You keep interests shorter than I do.


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> You keep interests shorter than I do.



Not really. Only with anime.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 8, 2015)

Less than 200 bells. 
Oh, the shame!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

shamed someone for virtual currency


----------



## MayorDelilahOfUnova (Mar 8, 2015)

Has 17 friends, one of which loves Gorillaz, Noodle specifically. (Don't mind my Sig, I am yet to fix it.  Sometime soon, though.)


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 8, 2015)

14 posts, 14 bells


----------



## Myst (Mar 8, 2015)

6,839 posts. 1,088 bells.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

You like to have the last word and are probably asleep right now. If not, you think you should be anyway.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

likes some dude in their sig. alot


----------



## tumut (Mar 9, 2015)

Enjoys bacon.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

is correct.

wants to insert an innovative sig in their sig.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Mar 9, 2015)

You kinda like Heartbeat.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

(not really that much.. some fo the music in the series are good though)
likes stick figures playing banjo and popular villagers


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 9, 2015)

Really wanted a white feather.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

Really likes their pokeball


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

Mistakenly thinks I really like the dude in my sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2015)

probably i do or you wouldn't have them there


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 9, 2015)

Doesn't realize that I only have him there, because I find both of the gifs funny.


----------



## Keitara (Mar 9, 2015)

your avatar is liked by a person named Clarice


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

you drew your avatar really cute-ly


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

You enjoy RP'ing.


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

you have an anime list


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 9, 2015)

Once had the name yuchuei.


----------



## Myst (Mar 9, 2015)

You are obsessed with people's old usernames.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2015)

You don't like old usernames.


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

You like old usernames.

New is better. lol


----------



## deerui (Mar 10, 2015)

thinks new is better when it isnt always


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2015)

deerui said:


> thinks new is better when it isnt always



Doesn't like her old username.


----------



## deerui (Mar 10, 2015)

is correct


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 10, 2015)

deerui said:


> is correct



Is on invisible mode for no reason (nobody is stalking you).


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 10, 2015)

party popper


----------



## Myst (Mar 10, 2015)

You read my CYOA's before and you're awesome for doing that! ^w^


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 10, 2015)

made this thread c;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 10, 2015)

Likes Espeon, I'm assuming,.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 10, 2015)

lurker + invisible mode


----------



## kimicakewalk (Mar 10, 2015)

you like anime! (or manga) ^_^


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

likes walking like a cake and is named kimi? idk


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 10, 2015)

probs likes clannad


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2015)

i do..

likes hellsing?


----------



## tumut (Mar 10, 2015)

Has 2 red feathers


----------



## sheepie (Mar 10, 2015)

Joined TBT this year.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

Deirdre was the first villager to give their pic to you, and you share a birthday with her.


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

You're always on when it's late for me, so I'm guessing you don't live in the US...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

Guesses wrong.


----------



## deerui (Mar 11, 2015)

you think the gif in your sig is funny


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

You found your pen yesterday.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

doesn't like the guy in their sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 11, 2015)

Can't figure out what the deal is with the guy in my sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

nope i dont really like watching overly muscular random guys getting wet? lol


----------



## Finnian (Mar 11, 2015)

You are 23 and from Sweden.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2015)

is cool :3 and shared my opinion about music uploads


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

You change your user title frequently.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 11, 2015)

Bans people using Phoenix Wright references.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2015)

You don't have a lot to say.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Sass master in disguise


----------



## Myst (Mar 11, 2015)

You need to get on the RP right now!

People are dying.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 11, 2015)

Myst said:


> You need to get on the RP right now!
> 
> People are dying.



I'm too far behind! Ughhuguguhuguh


----------



## tumut (Mar 11, 2015)

Rated my user title 8/10


----------



## toenuki (Mar 11, 2015)

You want to insert an innovative sig!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 11, 2015)

red avi


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 11, 2015)

likes infinikitten's username


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

Your friend spoiled the ending of death note for you. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Was really excited about an hour ago...


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

you don't understand, I am ALWAYS excited. 

You're awkwardly good at stalking people and probably proud, on the other hand you were hungry recently and posted on a thread saying it was bothering you. owo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Mistakes reading what someone has written with stalking them o_o
It's not stalking. It's repeating what you've already stated.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 12, 2015)

I know, I just think you're really good at finding stuff xD (IsuckatThisgamebutItry-)

You are very confused about Daniel x Alice and don't know what it means. <3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

xD I am...and yes, I am kind of proud of that.

You are very passionate about this whole Daniel x Alice thing, that no, I know nothing about xD


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

Professional lurker.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

posting everywhere


----------



## alesha (Mar 12, 2015)

**hehe cause' im sick and bored** feather collector


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

likes riding a gyroid


----------



## tumut (Mar 12, 2015)

Your homie is hawkeye.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

You have yet to come up with an innovative sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2015)

still finds that guy in their sig getting wet ridiculously funny


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

Still is wrong about what I think about my sig.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 12, 2015)

You're more than likely older than me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 12, 2015)

you're more than likely younger than me.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 13, 2015)

cool gifs


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

You buy a lot of signatures and they are all amazing!


----------



## Heyden (Mar 13, 2015)

Your probably friends with Hyogo


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

You're probably right lol.

You are 13!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

You listen to a lot of Matchbox 20


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

You use invisible mode a lot.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

Your signature is bugging you a little bit.


----------



## Myst (Mar 13, 2015)

You changed your signature a little bit.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

You are fixing your signature.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

You got messed up.....
and in turn, you messed me up.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 13, 2015)

The first person on your VM's has a picture I drew as an icon.

my English is weird there but i don't care???


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

You don't seem sure whether you care or not.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 13, 2015)

has an even more weird guy in their avatar


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 13, 2015)

May or may not recognize Evan Peters Tate Langdon.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 13, 2015)

numbers and letters in username


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 13, 2015)

RED PINWHEEL ;O LUCKY


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 14, 2015)

You live in the very very hot down under.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

You beat the Final Boss of Mega Man X1 without taking damage


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 14, 2015)

Professional Lurker _trademark_


----------



## Naiad (Mar 14, 2015)

cool artist 
also really likes video games and anime
and puns


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 14, 2015)

nico


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 14, 2015)

Erika.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

Tumblr.


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 14, 2015)

You love to write and have conflicting emotions about how you're going to make me despair, you also really have a knack for clones. xP


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

You tried your best to make his introduction cool.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 14, 2015)

Thanks people for sharing photo filters in ACNL.
Likes telling Steve to **** his snake when he gives answers.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

xD I've already completely forgot about the photo filter thing.

Dubbed SkyHook an uchi.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 14, 2015)

has a really funny sig


----------



## Mango (Mar 14, 2015)

ur breathing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

You're married to Chishio.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

You're bored.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

You're bored, tired, hungry and sick.


----------



## Rory&Easton (Mar 14, 2015)

Your half death.


----------



## Myst (Mar 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're bored, tired, hungry and sick.



Stalked for banning.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rory&Easton said:


> Your half death.



You ruined my joke by being a ninja.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

Your joke got ruined.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

You're a girl a most likely to be older then me


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

You're a girl, most likely to be younger than me.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 14, 2015)

doesn't know if I'm younger then them


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 14, 2015)

doesn't know whether I know they're younger than me or not.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

Needs sleep. Bans people when he's sleepy.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Needs sleep. Bans people when he's sleepy.



You participate in RP's!


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 15, 2015)

rules the "You're Banned Game"


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> rules the "You're Banned Game"





You're so sweet!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Does not really.

Also is named after a game series


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Does not really.
> 
> Also is named after a game series



 Suure.

You change your user title a lot.


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 15, 2015)

You post about 30 times a day o.o


----------



## Moddie (Mar 15, 2015)

You're from Florida


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Likes their AC NL mayor a lot


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

You're a ninja, sometimes.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Kunoichi  always.

changed one of their sig pics


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

Still didn't get a white feather.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

is correct i got a purple and some others


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 15, 2015)

MASH fan


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

is correct

BREAKING NEWS I LIKE MASH


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

You changed your signature recently.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jaguarnick said:


> You post about 30 times a day o.o



Wait... do I really?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

is correct


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

likes the "what's bothering you" thread...


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

You like Pokemon and are thinking of trying the Monster Hunter series.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

likes some black and white guy with red eyes up-side down


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

likes music and getting drunk


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 15, 2015)

Just summed up my life lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

just got their life summed up.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 15, 2015)

Doesn't like it when people wake up early, and bans them for it. Sleeps at 1:34am to make sure he wakes up early.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 15, 2015)

is very very very cute


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 15, 2015)

RainbowCherry said:


> Doesn't like it when people wake up early, and bans them for it. Sleeps at 1:34am to make sure he wakes up early.



Keeps thinking I'm a male, even though my profile bluntly states that I'm not.


----------



## Myst (Mar 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Keeps thinking I'm a male, even though my profile bluntly states that I'm not.



You hate being ninja'd.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

Is in a company for distributing stars to the sky, Wishy Star Co.


----------



## jaguarnick (Mar 17, 2015)

Currently is viewing another person's profile... creepy 

(Although I just viewed his )


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 17, 2015)

Lives in the state next to mine (hey!)


----------



## FrostyPaws (Mar 17, 2015)

likes Dream addresses and wifi lol


----------



## Duzzel (Mar 17, 2015)

haha, true.
Has a steam account ~


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

likes that wolf villager


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

is thinking of buying ORAS but apparently doesn't like 3d pokemanz


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

well i dont like nintendo and their expensive crap.

got rid of their green feather


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> well i dont like nintendo and their expensive crap.
> 
> got rid of their green feather



was craving my oh thank god it's gone feather lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

lol feather always dude

likes johto starters


----------



## Rasha (Mar 17, 2015)

Noiru said:


> lol feather always dude
> 
> likes johto starters



has an extra red feather probably by mistake


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

nope you're wrong -_-


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 17, 2015)

Currently hates the Thieves Guild in Skyrim.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2015)

Is correct though I finally managed to get that achievement, ugh Delvin you slow ass


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)

Wears glasses.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

You're fifteen, ya youngster.


----------



## tumut (Mar 18, 2015)

Likes CTE


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Uses acronyms for band names.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

is a pro lurker


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Repeats that which has already been repeated numerous amounts of times.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

still has it in their usertitle


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

Hawkeye...

that's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

always bruh

likes some girl in their sig saying ugh yum


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

is not very good at stalking because apparently X2k5a7y is a girl and that some girl in the sig is Emma Stone :/


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 18, 2015)

Likes Pokemon


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 18, 2015)

likes Spongebob.


----------



## Myst (Mar 19, 2015)

You're in the banned thread a lot lately.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

The sleepless dreamer


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 19, 2015)

catfish


----------



## tumut (Mar 19, 2015)

You didn't like Ken at first.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

is a grapplehook in the sky. lol

(well i say bruh regardless of gender so perv cookie invalid)


----------



## Moddie (Mar 19, 2015)

Is from Sweden.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 19, 2015)

Apprehended the one-eyed illuminati dorito on tumblr.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

likes doritos? lol


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Pretty easy to find you. You post everything everywhere.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

"666 posts"


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 19, 2015)

You're online at the time of this post.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

Don't lose your way.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 19, 2015)

You think your art is fabulous


----------



## azukitan (Mar 19, 2015)

Not even a teen yet


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 19, 2015)

has a cool avatar


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Loves Hawkeye.


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 19, 2015)

Character name is Johnny.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 19, 2015)

You were modifying your avatar while I posted this.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

You're 16 (according to your profile) and like the word "swag".


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

Has a dancing milk carton for a sig.


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

you thought space dandy ended too early


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

You are an artist, which seems to be quite common, around here.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

Probably is older than me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 19, 2015)

Probably read my "about me"


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 19, 2015)

Probably I did.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

Has a cool dude as avatar, the name escaped me though


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 20, 2015)

Mistooked Minako as a dude.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

I use dude, bro and whatever as gender neutral words


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 20, 2015)

ohok, sowee about that. ' . v .

"scrub"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

always.

has quite a lot of birthstones


----------



## tumut (Mar 20, 2015)

has a lovely pinwheel


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

Is secretly a grapple hook


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 20, 2015)

You love colorful feathers.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

You've played New Leaf for over 1200 hours.


----------



## yoyo98 (Mar 20, 2015)

You live in a house.


----------



## himeki (Mar 20, 2015)

AC Society

Gorgeous

The Time Travelers Community

you are in these communities~


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 20, 2015)

Doesn't give out their friend code willy nilly. 

Joined today! Welcome!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

is a shiny yoshi. *flails pokeballs*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Failed at catching a shiny yoshi, because regular pokeballs won't work.


----------



## Hakoe (Mar 20, 2015)

you have a avatar animation


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

You do not have an avatar animation.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 20, 2015)

likes dancing milk cartons and guys pretending to shoot themselves to their head.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 20, 2015)

Broke Skyrim and made a new character when the problem was sorted out.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 20, 2015)

Has a Riki quote in your sig.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 20, 2015)

Resetti is your favorite npc.


----------



## Nathalie0528 (Mar 21, 2015)

I've seen you around the forums! Your avatar is Tate from AHS, and I'm really digging that. I miss the first season of AHS hard. Side note: I could be older than you actually - early 20s ~ r e p r e s e n t ~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 21, 2015)

I've seen you around a couple of times today...Maybe a few a month or so ago. 
We're probably around the same age then, lol.

I for some reason mistook this for the "Are you famous on TBT?" thread, lol.

Anyway, you're in your early 20s


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

has 741 btb atm


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

dont need to check out yo profile
likes vintage Asian movies


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

Knows too much about me <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 21, 2015)

has crazy finals♥♥


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

Came back after a long hiatus.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

likes sunglasses


----------



## Rasha (Mar 21, 2015)

one day imma have your red feather *glares*


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2015)

no ur not get that idea outta ur head m9


----------



## Rasha (Mar 21, 2015)

Noiru said:


> no ur not get that idea outta ur head m9



I have a jaw as wide as godzilla's and teeth as sharp as jaw's, so careful there, sweetie~ ^^


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 21, 2015)

Has an ice cream.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 22, 2015)

Used to watch a Tv show about a space cat... I think...?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 22, 2015)

You like Sonic 06, at least, that's what it looks like.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2015)

has a cool background on their ac nl card thing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

You don't believe you can sing at all.


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 23, 2015)

Your avatar is from the show American Horror Story: Murder House (which I have never seen... is AHS any good?)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 23, 2015)

Has never seen AHS.

Personally, I love it. I also love that each season is separate from each other. Though, I've only really seen the first two seasons. I love Tate Langdon more than Kitt Walker, but I love Asylum (the second season) the most. I've seen a few episodes of Coven and Freakshow, but not enough to judge, whether it's good or not.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 23, 2015)

You have a good taste in shows, you're "more likely older than me"? Not sure about that.


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

you play/used to play acnl


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I have a jaw as wide as godzilla's and teeth as sharp as jaw's, so careful there, sweetie~ ^^



get lost u annoying fart

also @deerui doesn't like mash


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

likes mash, and was looking for a feather collectable at one time


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

you mean the white one? yeah i had to give up since they got so inflated and noone sold theirs much anyways

has an easter egg


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

The fire mages get to ya.


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

likes avatar/korra


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

You want all deer in your town


----------



## deerui (Mar 23, 2015)

you have an innovative sig


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

has as ice cream collectible


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Has an extra red feather


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

likes some dark lady in their avatar


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Enjoys sitcoms


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

Eh, no. I hardly consider MASH a traditional sitcom...

Wants people to eat their corn flakes


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

addicted to Skyrim


----------



## jfstalkertje (Mar 23, 2015)

has 37 friends on this forum


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 23, 2015)

Trades a lot.


----------



## jfstalkertje (Mar 23, 2015)

has a pok?ball


----------



## tumut (Mar 23, 2015)

Joined last Wednsday


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

has 554 btb


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 23, 2015)

gets drunk on the forums


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

Gives out free hugs.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

LOL static

cool dude


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Is apparently NOT Asian from seeing older posts lol


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 23, 2015)

is correct

lol.

desu


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

TBT Veteran.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> is correct
> 
> lol.
> 
> desu



DESU DESU DESU


----------



## Moddie (Mar 23, 2015)

You draw cute art.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 23, 2015)

Has a lot of cake.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 23, 2015)

Has lots of gems!


----------



## Moddie (Mar 23, 2015)

Is a member of The Bidoof Association. _Best Pok?mon._


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

Swears *shame shame shame*


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 23, 2015)

you have 13 friends


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 23, 2015)

just stalked me


----------



## jfstalkertje (Mar 23, 2015)

just stalked a stalker that stalked you


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 24, 2015)

stated the obvious


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

has two acnl towns


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Pika Pika Pikachu


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

likes sailor venus


----------



## Moddie (Mar 24, 2015)

Plot resets.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 24, 2015)

♕♔ King Of Dorks ♔♕


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

likes Pokemon sounds


----------



## Moddie (Mar 24, 2015)

Your name is Reem.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

OMG STALKER GNRSILFLEKFMRGJLKFEDGRB
w-well.. you're from ENGLAND :U


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

stalks me even more huehue


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

likes music a  lot >v>


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 24, 2015)

Wants to buy a Togepi egg.


----------



## deerui (Mar 24, 2015)

has kawaii art


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

has 3 pikachu gifs in sig.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

has finals


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 24, 2015)

is not dead.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 24, 2015)

is obvious


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome person


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

Joined july last year c:


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

likes stitch a lot


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Still lurking for a white feather


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

Has Whitney in their town. I also have Whitney


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 24, 2015)

Be's a meanie


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

You obviously have no idea how to take a joke.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm joking e_e
SO NEITHER DO YOU O_O


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 24, 2015)

But I'm not following you around spamming you, am I?

And you're obsessed with sailor moon.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2015)

has a twitter


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 24, 2015)

Can't eat red curry.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 24, 2015)

Knows what happy feels like.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 24, 2015)

Has done a lot of stalking xD


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

effff ninja'd.... time to come up with something new

ate a croissant about 12 hours ago with green tea and used to like thin mints but is recently a fan of samoas


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 24, 2015)

Just got ninja'd.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

used to like shulk, buuuuuuut... doesn't.... now?


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 24, 2015)

wanted Molly a lot and got her :3


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

Is currently selling Carmen and almost bought a teal letter collectible from my friend


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 24, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Knows what happy feels like.



-_-
The quote says, "I can say I'm happy, just *don't* know what it feels like."


Anyway, can barely handle mild salsa.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 24, 2015)

....likes to correct people......


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> -_-
> The quote says, "I can say I'm happy, just *don't* know what it feels like."


_sorry i cant read_

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> ....likes to correct people......


Has a green candy


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> _sorry i cant read_



_Sorry, I sounded like a *****_

You think Lyman is adorable, and I completely agree.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

Likes milk ;o


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Doesn't do anything while on the toilet...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

Knows a thread I made ;o


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Has a Popsicle that was gifted around the same time I got mine.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

has a 10 collectible ( i do too but i hid it)


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Seems too young to be obsessed with Mash.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

Is mean. Is 23 so go away u scruffy dude


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Has the wrong impression of me since I'm a GIRL...lol...and should know I was kidding.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 25, 2015)

Is from Nashville.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

(people still don't getting "dude" is gender neutral for me -.-)

has a lot of cakes


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Likes to drink vodka?  I believe it is?


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

*martini

both are yum though

should go watch MASH


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

is human


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Joined exactly one month earlier than me


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

changed their avatar


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Can't tell if they want no scrubs or is a scrub... evidence points to is not a scrub


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Think its kinda weird to post your pics on the what do you look like thread


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Hasn't changed their sig in quite a while.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

Has less swearing in their sig then before


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Has 6,270 btb


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

hasn't plot reset once


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

likes toads a lot


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

is in a big prize draw! good luck!


----------



## azukitan (Mar 25, 2015)

Doesn't kill time but throws it


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

used to have two hamsters for their avatar


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 25, 2015)

Doesn't like sweet tea.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 25, 2015)

They were guinea pigs TvT
Has five friends

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just kidding. 16


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Was ninja'd


----------



## penguin12398 (Mar 25, 2015)

you like bluecheese


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2015)

(thanks)
is a random number penguin


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

is supposed to be working on her finals


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Mariah likes you.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

one of the people that I think should stop being too obvious


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Wonders why feet are smelly


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Wants me to eat my cornflakes....(Frosted Flakes are betta)


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Wants ferret or red panda villagers in next AC game


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Toadsworth fan


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 25, 2015)

Lolly the Loyal is their most loyal villager.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Last movie they saw was Little Bee


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 25, 2015)

likes Iggy


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

has a mayor in ACNL


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Likes Pikachu, I'm assuming...even if they do push wobbly kittens down.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 25, 2015)

Has a creepy picture of a dancing carton of milk. At least I think it looks creepy.


----------



## Theoryness (Mar 25, 2015)

Likes Kill la kill


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Just started a new town, yesterday.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 25, 2015)

posted a new quote last night in the sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Wouldn't use an umbrella if they had one.


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

has 700+ tbt


----------



## tumut (Mar 25, 2015)

Wants to buy a togepi egg from Luna Moonbug


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 25, 2015)

Likes Momo.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 25, 2015)

July _14_, 20_14_


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

Still has carmen available


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 25, 2015)

just a guy w/some time to throw


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

got flurry or didn't need her anymore


----------



## deerui (Mar 25, 2015)

likes toad from mario


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Blah. Is a ninja...That's the best I've got, on such short notice. You should really warn someone ahead of time


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

shouldn't give away my secrets!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Should realize I took them back


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

has my undying gratitude


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

You wish you knew someone named Josephine


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

is my best friend


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 25, 2015)

da realest


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Just. Got. Ninja'd.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

backhands like a bosssssss! and might be a pimp


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 25, 2015)

Is a little drunk and therefore can not be held responsible for the things that are said.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 25, 2015)

my buzz is wearing off.... and has milk thats probably spoiled by now


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Doesn't realize that there never was milk.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

You got your sig removed.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

likes spoilers and too much info


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Has 85,931  visitors on their profile, what a celebrity


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

ikr i should be a mod 

thinks im a celeb <3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

should be a mod
#noiru4mod


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

i think i'm too little nintendo and hates disney too much but true ahhaa

is 3cool5me


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

aww but I love nintendo and disney♥♥
Sakurai the bae hnnnggggg~~

MY bae♥


----------



## Moddie (Mar 26, 2015)

Plays Minecraft


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

GSRUHEIDKDJLWAIEGJAEOWE HOWW??
hnngg ummm.. HAS A SKYPE ACCOUNT :U


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

is 2 good 4 me


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 26, 2015)

didnt add me on Steam.. <//3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> didnt add me on Steam.. <//3



has never sent me a request there uh lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Never got a request from Staticistic on Steam.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 26, 2015)

Thinks Pietro is adorable. (Which is true.)


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

can has cake, is also secretly a cake himself
I leik cake :B


----------



## Moddie (Mar 26, 2015)

...Shhh, nobody's supposed to know I am a cake.
Is a furry.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

Moddie said:


> ...Shhh, nobody's supposed to know I am a cake.
> Is a furry.



likes purple


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

likes hoenn starters


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Is currently todays top poster


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

not in my timezone lol


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

2 left, holy ****


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

LOol why you wanna buy?

also is way too much a furry


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

is a scrub


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

likes electric mice pokeymanz


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> LOol why you wanna buy?



not really, I was just surprised you sold them because I thought you were trying to make a collection and is hunting them all :B


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

Nope, not really. Kinda wanna try for white again


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Nope, not really. Kinda wanna try for white again



I thought you said you were over it XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

ain't having time for that bruh


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Isn't having time for that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

likes some mad guy waving their hands


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Is selling some feathers


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Noiru said:


> likes some mad guy waving their hands



Lol. It's a razor.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Red meat makes them sick.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 26, 2015)

posts in the basement a lot


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Is currently changing their sig up,


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 26, 2015)

pimp


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

scrubbadub.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 26, 2015)

Walks while swinging knifes



Theoryness said:


> Likes Kill la kill



I wonder why this person's account just got deactivated... They only had like four posts...


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Thinks there should be an "If Animal Crossing was Realistic" thread


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Prefers The Wiggles over 1D
And I agree.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

Banned because it seems like you're on invisible mode whoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Got this thread mixed up with another one.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2015)

Wants EVERY SINGLY CHARACTER IN THE GAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

caps lock

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Got this thread mixed up with another one.



must be the "you're banned" thread *giggles*


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

likes ponies


----------



## Rasha (Mar 26, 2015)

is too lazy to use an actual image of an innovative sig


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Used to have a dedede avatar/sig


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

You're despicable.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

Glorious human being


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Is the realest


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Likes Melanie Martinez.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Prefers psychological thrillers over gory horror movies.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

got desperate and stalked himself


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Likes good girl pop singers with nice lyrics


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> got desperate and stalked himself



Keeps calling me a guy.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

oh i found it.... and I said it before its because I see a guy as your avatar...


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Ironically has a popsicle that was gifted the same day on when I got mine.


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Has cool collectibles


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Has no collectibles.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 26, 2015)

Occidental Otaku.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

plays as kirby most and doesn't like ganondorf


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Has TF2 references in User Title and NN ID.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> plays as kirby most and doesn't like ganondorf



Your Popsicle was gifted to you 12 minutes after I got mine.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

I got my popsicle like 2 days ago...


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, I R DUMB.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Called themselves dumb...
as you can see above.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Has an avatar of that one PBS Kids show that I vaguely remember as a kid.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

might remember Arthur?


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 26, 2015)

Duuuudee I remember watching Arthur all the time on PBS.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Probably won't remember Zoom.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Probably won't remember Zoom.



ubbi dubbi wubbi trubbi lubbi?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 26, 2015)

Doesn't realize I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

Duboesn't rubemubembuber zuboom


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

The PBS show? I remember the cool stuff they did on there...

Remembers Arthur.

 Okay. Part of that is making remember something I can't remember.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

ubobvubiously duboesn't rubemubembuber zuboom's cuboolubest thubeir lubangubuage


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

Probably loves telletubies B)


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

zoom was a little more advanced than telletubbies...... zoom's stupid language does sound tele tubby-ish... I don't know how the little twerps talked it fluently

knows where to get teletubby gifs real quick


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Probably hasn't seen the telletubies in black and white.

Also, I just watched that segment...
I mostly remember the crafts and pulley systems...


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

doesnt know how much im dying rn


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

wubasn't ubit ubawesubome


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

doesn't know how to english


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


>



nubightmubares


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

ninja'd

just scared me with the picture

- - - Post Merge - - -

too much ninja i quit


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Doesn't know I just found that today and found it very creepy.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

Is sick of me typing in ubbi dubbi


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Is assuming things.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

Gubood ubit kubeeps mube ubon muby tuboes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Might have a medical condition if they continue to stay on their toes.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

duboesn't ubunduberstuband fubiguburubatubive ubof spubeechubes


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Doesn't realize sarcasm and will probably say the same for me, because they are also being somewhat sarcastic.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

duboesn't ubunduberstuband ubi'm fubocubusubing ubon tubalkubing ubin thubis stubupubid fubuckubing lubangubauge


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Doesn't realize that I do realize this.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

gubood

- - - Post Merge - - -

ubif ubonluby cubould hubere mube tubalkubing ubout luboud whubile tubypubing ubin muby ruboom ubalubone

- - - Post Merge - - -

ubi'm ubabubout tubo hubave uba brubain ubanubeurubysm


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 27, 2015)

surprisingly, i can understand this perfectly.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

You came back from a hiatus.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

You like to use sp at the start of your usernames.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> gubood
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


XD I would imagine so.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 27, 2015)

gifs keep changing


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

You want Mint


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

you joined yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

joined last year


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

joined two years ago


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Joined near last Christmas


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 27, 2015)

you are 23 years old


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

You have posted just under 4 posts/day


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

you are nebu


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

looking for pokemon art


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 27, 2015)

you were viewing the Spring Break thread


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

You like flowers


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

Joined yesterday


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

has 656 bells


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

Has over 8,000 TBT.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

Uses a few different art/picture profiles.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 27, 2015)

Desperate for wifi ratings


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

Has villagers that I'm jealous of.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Is jealous of some of toadsworthy's villagers.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

has a green elephant thing in sig


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

doesn't know who tree trunks is : (


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Knows who treetrunks is <3


----------



## tumut (Mar 27, 2015)

Knows who knows who tree trunks is.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Knows who knows who knows who also knows who treetrunks is.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

some adventure time thing

dude i watched that _once_ obv i dont know all the guys oml


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

doesn't like bae adventure time :c


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

did you just say it's poop? lol

nah i didn't found it that fun


----------



## deerui (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not Danish so _no_


Is named Noiru on tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

I had to do some real research for that one B)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 27, 2015)

oh.

well, is not danish


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 27, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> You want Mint



I already have her... 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> oh.
> 
> well, is not danish



scrub


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Already has Mint.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

Has a Sailor Venus (with Artemis) sig.

- - - Post Merge - - -



X2k5a7y said:


> Already has Mint.



Has that elephant from Adventure Time gif for a sig...


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Couldn't think of anything else.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

Sorry, today's been an off day for me.

Has been active as hell as soon as you came back from your hiatus.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

The basement is a lot more fun. So, I like posting in it, more.

Listed Toadsworthy as O'Hare.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 27, 2015)

Has only 1 collectible.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

I didn't know that was considered a collectible

Has multiple collectibles.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thinks their avatar animation is a collectible


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Thinks I think that my avatar animation is a collectible.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 27, 2015)

Zoboomafoo


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 27, 2015)

Imperious


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 27, 2015)

You are a girl...


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

knows that she is a girl


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

likes steven universe, mlp, adventure time, and pikkychoo


----------



## Moddie (Mar 28, 2015)

Wants to move back to New York.


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

doesn't know how hard im laughing rn


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

Likes cute electric mons


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 28, 2015)

You life revolves around balls.


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

has an orange


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

has pink sailor moon spam on their vms


----------



## deerui (Mar 28, 2015)

is stalking my vms


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

never had cucumbers


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

You're a Taurus. (I'm Aquarius.)

Song reference, lol


----------



## kikiiii (Mar 28, 2015)

you're on break c:


----------



## azukitan (Mar 28, 2015)

Is a Sailor Moon fan (it doesn't take much effort to figure that out, lmao)


Sailor Venus is best Sailor Senshi


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

Is from texas


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Is from texas



We live in the same state.

- - - Post Merge - - -



azukitan said:


> Sailor Venus is best Sailor Senshi



Venus is best senshi.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Lives in the same state at Skyhook.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Constantly changes sig gifs.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Notices that I constantly change sig gifs.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 28, 2015)

quotes are in different colors now


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Has Rudy.

I'm so jealous.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2015)

IS A GUY WHAT??


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 28, 2015)

Is surprised that I'm a dude.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Is not surprised that they are a dude.


----------



## tumut (Mar 28, 2015)

Has 754 bells


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

Has 150 VMs


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 28, 2015)

Has 166 posts and 399 bells, at this current point in time...this amuses me, for some reason I cannot explain.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 28, 2015)

Has about 0.334 Bells/Post.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Has made exactly ten posts in about twenty-six minutes.


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 29, 2015)

Zoboomafoo was your childhood


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

has an older sister ^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

You're obsessed with your villagers.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

their 3ds code as the #1 in it 3 times


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

really likes pinocchio ^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Nebu said:


> their 3ds code as the #1 in it 3 times



Four! Ha!  Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

One time, you were playing with your villagers in your last town and Flurry decided to play too... so you went to find them and you were like "flurry is so basic, she probably hid behind her own house"! sure enough she did and you saw her before talking to her... so you ran up to talk to her and a pitfall spawned right there that day (she lived in the top left corner of your town) so you fell in and you started laughing since she must've known you talked crap about her!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 29, 2015)

is really good at stalking......


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

You were the last person to post in that thread, which unbeknownst to me, I had subscribed to.


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 29, 2015)

you have total of 14 positive Wi-Fi points


----------



## Lolipup (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't think I need to stalk to tell that you really love Digimon, and puppetmon in general! D:

**Cough** Gundam Tanaka is one of your favorite Dangan Ronpa characters! <3_ (you have great taste!)_


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 29, 2015)

You love Tokyo Ghoul, my boyfriend watches that and all I can recall is a guy who huffs their blood and gets all cray. Hmm, yes. DO YOU HUFF GHOUL BLOOD?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

You possibly collect bones. You have an animal skull, at least.


----------



## uriri (Mar 29, 2015)

Likes monkeys?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 29, 2015)

Has 10 birthstones.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Kill la Kill fan.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 29, 2015)

Likes Digimon.


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

Has nine cakes and 1 chocolate cake


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

King of dorks.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyhook said:


> Has nine cakes and 1 chocolate cake



Finally has a sig.


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2015)

has lots of gifts, and is 16 years old.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Has an Instagram.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

has tumblr, da


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Doesn't have those things.


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2015)

has a deviantart


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

likes some korean pink haired guy


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

is a meanie​


----------



## tae (Mar 29, 2015)

likes.... the walking...dead? M*A*S*H? something with green clothes

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd jk, loves usagi more than u


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Likes a dude with pink hair.


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

Likes anime person with shades


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Likes Momo


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

has 5 visible birthstones


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

rip bluebear

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd, sold some of their feathers


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> rip bluebear


Yes, :'c

Also got ninja'd


----------



## hzl (Mar 29, 2015)

you're from Pennsylvania


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

has 220 bells


----------



## hzl (Mar 29, 2015)

you were born on May 16th


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Your cats name is Milly.


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Your first Pokemon game was Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

xD I was just looking at that thread again.

Youuuuu....like Frank Iero.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

has 761 btb


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Has a crap load of TBT.


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

You share your birthday with Kurt.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 29, 2015)

has a tumblr


----------



## Rasha (Mar 29, 2015)

is rich


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Feels like they have to catch them all.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

Has 0 Wi-Fi ratings


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

A Digimon fan and is hyped for Tri like I am.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Hyped for Tri...


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Probably isn't hyped for Digimon Adventure Tri.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Doesn't know that I've never watched Digimon, in my life.


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 29, 2015)

Has never watched Digimon.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

You should, its a really good anime.

Especially Digimon Tamers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melchoir said:


> Has never watched Digimon.


Has a tumblr


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm probably the only person on this website that doesn't really like anime.

Really likes Digimon.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

One of the few people on this site that doesn't like anime.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Changed their user title, I believe.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

I haven't changed my user title since I got this icon around 3 weeks ago...I think.

One of the many people that lurks the basement.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 29, 2015)

Ah, I don't usually pay attention to user titles. So, I wouldn't notice...if you did or not. I never read it.

Worked really hard on their signature and did a fabulous job.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

He he thanks.

Has a rad sig.


----------



## Karminny (Mar 29, 2015)

ninja'd me


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Ha ha ninja'd.

Has 3 Deer in your town.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Mar 29, 2015)

has a deviantart page.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Is an emperor of CHAOS!


----------



## Artinus (Mar 29, 2015)

Probably likes Anime


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

"The wise wolf"


----------



## deerui (Mar 29, 2015)

"Caterwauling Catfish "


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

She will steal my mom​


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

You will pardon nothing.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

FYI I will pardon this garden.

Is a boy​


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 29, 2015)

Also is a boy.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 29, 2015)

Also is indeed a male of the male and female spices of lifeforms on earth and maybe other planets.​
- - - Post Merge - - -



sailoreamon said:


> Also is indeed a male of the male and female spices of lifeforms on earth and maybe other planets.​



Don't forget transgender!​


----------



## tumut (Mar 29, 2015)

misspelled species as spices


----------



## oreo (Mar 29, 2015)

Watches Filthy Frank...


----------



## Shika (Mar 29, 2015)

Is apparently the offspring of a teapot


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 30, 2015)

Likes deers


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Team Chaotix.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

Thinks sugar glider villagers would be a good new species for animal crossing


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Loves The Great Gatsby.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Loves The Great Gatsby.



teaches you things you forgot about yourself


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

oh...was I wrong? >.<

Can't escape grass.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> oh...was I wrong? >.<
> 
> Can't escape grass.



isn't wrong... I forgot I liked great gatsby... i am forgetting a lot of things right now


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Is forgetting a lot of things right now.

I thought you had said that last night, in that one thread, but...then...I wasn't so sure anymore.
Now, I'm broken.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because doesn't remember my reasoning from that night.... but if did would make loads more sense right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm banning myself


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

This isn't the banned game, silly.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

grass


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

is green and stuff.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> banned because doesn't remember my reasoning from that night.... but if did would make loads more sense right now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm banning myself



The lyrics thread. One person posted Lana Del Ray lyrics, and you said, "Love this song love the movie."


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

I KNOW OK! just forgot.....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

I WILL DRILL THIS INTO YOUR BRAIN FOR THE REST OF ETERNITY!


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

banned because psychic/fire


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Keeps mixing things up. Keeping it fresh. Good going lil dude.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

thinks I'm 12 apparently... "lil dude" how condescending

- - - Post Merge - - -

*scoffs*


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

XD 
I know you're not 12.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

is 16 maybe....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol. I am not 16.

Loves Zenon and just changed their user title to Zetus Lapetus.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Probably older than me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

*is younger than me.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

Ageless


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

I do have an age. I am an adult, technically.

Is aged...like a cheese or a wine..


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

Makes me think I might be older than them now......


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Makes me think they're older than me, even though, they're probably not.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

I can't tell how old they think i am....


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Can't tell how old I think they are.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

plays dumb mind tricks.... and trix are for kids... 12 confirmed


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Admitted that they are twelve.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 30, 2015)

can't see that I only use logic


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Can't see that I've already posted my age on here, more that once.


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2015)

You got 3 friends


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Has 6 friends and only 3 of them I know of and they're still active on the forums.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Has 23 friends.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 30, 2015)

Bans people who edit their posts.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

You have a horrible sleep schedule.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

The most active lurker right now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Has. A. Pop....sicle.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Doesn't have a popsicle.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Doesn't understand the glory of not having a popsicle.


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

I somewhat do....

Mine was gifted by an artist and a friend of mine so...uh...um..you probably don't know that person hehehehehehehhehehe


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

yes I know Yookey lol


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Knows Yookey.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah lol.

wants people to click on their mk8 and smash licenses


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Mash fan.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

always m9

has a cake


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Only has a green pinwheel and a red feather.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

I actually have the 10 collectible and a few add ons but they are hidden.

has a lot of collectibles


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Just now hid the red feather.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

i sold it


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

oh k.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 30, 2015)

yeah yeah yeah

has art thread


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, gonna close that thing and make up a new one.

You post a lot.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 30, 2015)

Also posts a lot.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 30, 2015)

doesnt post enough


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 30, 2015)

Has a  lot of TBT.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Has a Popsicle


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 31, 2015)

Is finnding the computer room.

Dosen't have a beautiful town oridnance like everyone else.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Still got it in anyways, didn't you...

Has about 4.2 Posts/Forum Bell


----------



## Artinus (Mar 31, 2015)

Probably stays up late


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Mar 31, 2015)

Is right and has cake (which is always a lie).


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

banned because portal


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

Lost their feathers


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

*sold them lol


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

U gambled them away imo.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

yeah im ttly a poker shark here


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

You only have that pinwheel left.


----------



## tumut (Mar 31, 2015)

Apparently has a fabulous art thread


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

is correct

also cleaned up their collectibles or smth


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Pretty much sold/hid most of their collectibles.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

Is a catfish​


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Makoto fan.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks like my old boyfriend​


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

You were born in the glorious year of 2003.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

Likes Sailor Venus​


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

holy **** youre 11
no wonder


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

You're a year younger than me...

And somehow better at art than me.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> You're a year younger than me...
> 
> And somehow better at art than me.



ur december stone is dated the 8th :'(
also ive been drawing since i was like 6


----------



## deerui (Mar 31, 2015)

Is one year older than me

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd me ; v ;;


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 31, 2015)

Doesn't like Lucky Star, despite once putting a scene in their signature of it.


----------



## deerui (Mar 31, 2015)

doesn't understand it was the only deer gif i could find which was also anime related


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Pika pika pikachu.


----------



## deerui (Mar 31, 2015)

venu venu venus


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

computertrash said:


> also ive been drawing since i was like 6



same, though i still didn't get better...slightly better, but meh

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> venu venu venus



Just changed their sig gif to a gif of Ninetails.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> same, though i still didn't get better...slightly better, but meh



rip

had numbers in ur last username


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Most of your collectibles are gifted.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 31, 2015)

You post here a lot​


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Favorite senshi is Jupiter...who in SMC is also voiced by the seiyuu of Ryuoko Matoi.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

ur a sailor moon nerd probably


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

probably actually david strider


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 31, 2015)

Has an AC tumblr.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Integra said:


> probably actually david strider



"pls dnt ban me"


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

likes cat villagers


----------



## Rasha (Mar 31, 2015)

hey! you have a Wii U?!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2015)

No, a 3ds. Managed to get my furry paws on the MM one and got Alpha Sapphire cause I miss abusing Wonder trade like a bowser.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 31, 2015)

Noiru said:


> No, a 3ds. Managed to get my furry paws on the MM one and got Alpha Sapphire cause I miss abusing Wonder trade like a bowser.



I thought you had a Wii U from your NN ID....
anyway, you have a 3ds! buy ACNL! so we can play together ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

It bothers you that some people mistake the R in your username, as "r rated", but Noiru was just messing with you.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

Previously cycled villagers for people!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Had to go pretty far to find that out!


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

Their first post on the forums was looking for Apples


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

Is pretty mistaken.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

Needed help evolving a kadabra


----------



## Allycat (Apr 1, 2015)

You have a grad school interview in the mornin


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

You were eating jolly ranchers a couple of days ago.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

had a full inbox

*Ninja'd:* Has a Town Name that reminds of one of my favorite Disturbed songs.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

visited an AMAZING TOWN TODAY


----------



## Allycat (Apr 1, 2015)

never tried coconut lobster

yall are too fast


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

what? when?

Ah, pfft. I don't know.
You're a ninja.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

Allycat said:


> never tried coconut lobster
> 
> yall are too fast



I've tried coconut fried lobster! it was delicious! ^ is on here too much

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is page 666


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> I've tried coconut fried lobster! it was delicious! ^ is on here too much
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This is page 666



For me, it's only 222.
Also, you have a cycling thread, that hasn't been updated in a few days.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Has an amazing town creepy signature.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> For me, it's only 222.
> Also, you have a cycling thread, that hasn't been updated in a few days.



its been more than a few days....


----------



## Allycat (Apr 1, 2015)

you think the intro to Cola is absolutely hilarious


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

is a skilled graphic artist on these forums


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> its been more than a few days....



It's been about two weeks.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 1, 2015)

Makes people feel bad about not cycling anymore


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 1, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> Makes people feel bad about not cycling anymore








Has possessed collectibles.
I wasn't trying to make you feel bad.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

Everyone has these, april fools


----------



## tumut (Apr 1, 2015)

Your dad is coming over later.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 1, 2015)

stalks me way more than they should


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

You've seen Pewdiepie in person.
lol


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

Umm no I haven't lol wat


----------



## deerui (Apr 2, 2015)

lel i was about to rn if Kayla was correct


has a green pinwheel


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

Likes moms.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

lol..wut

has a purple haired drag sailor scout person in their sig


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

Is allergic to nuts. Must suck tbh.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

yes it does, i hate it but what can i do.. shrugs.

is correct about it sucking v hard


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

You were talking to daniduckyface earlier today


----------



## Lynnedge (Apr 2, 2015)

What's up... KRAIG?!


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Not much...though you did forget an h and used a c last time you blindedly typed my username


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

has a lot of dreamies


----------



## mahoumaki (Apr 2, 2015)

M*A*S*H fangirl !


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

always m8

has a tumblr


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Has a pinwheel.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

has 113 btb


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 2, 2015)

Likes bacon.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 2, 2015)

has a cake


----------



## tumut (Apr 2, 2015)

wants 15k and is selling their pinwheel


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 2, 2015)

Thinks ball is life


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 2, 2015)

You came up with a cool hide and seek in the dark idea for AC:NL


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 2, 2015)

Has 14 positive feedback messages


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 2, 2015)

Likes wolf villagers!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Kiki is your favorite villager...
obviously.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 3, 2015)

Has creepy doll face as their avatar.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

You usually update your dream town at night.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Has spoopy avatar and sig.

At least it's not old movie stop motion, that crap creeps me the hell out


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Gets creeped out by old movie stop motion...
good to know >: D


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Knows my fear.

A very very very dumb fear...especially I'm the animation guy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Doesn't know my very dumb fear...thankfully


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 3, 2015)

Has a very dumb fear that (thankfully) nobody knows about


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Favorite villager is Kiki.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Loves anime


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

Has a cake


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Favorite Sonic Character is Vector.

FIND DA COMPUTOR ROOM


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

Likes Luna (had to Google the name, but I knew where it was from!)


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Tom's a unwanted villager of yours.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

You have been here for about 3/4 of a year (9 months)


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 3, 2015)

Has many wolves as dreamies


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 3, 2015)

Actually, have all of the wolves if you look at my profile XD

You, however, have 2 towns!


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

owns a tails plushie


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

has a birthstone


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

has a lonely green pinwheel


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

yes and you cant sell it . not that i ever would lol


----------



## Lady Black (Apr 3, 2015)

Has Steam.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

likes poking their mouth.. or their avatar does


----------



## Trickilicky (Apr 3, 2015)

I posted on your wall 10 mins ago <3


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 3, 2015)

Likes things with big tongues.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

LOL I laughed xD

is probably a perv idk


----------



## kazyrock (Apr 3, 2015)

Wants to buy TOS but has no moolah


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 3, 2015)

well yeah i bought the mm n3ds xl and alpha sapphire. and i gotta save aye xD

likes tos a lot


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

You remember polly pocket.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Swiggity Swooty.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

You unexpectedly loved Hazel.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Unibrow Squirrel is best squirrel after all.

Has a cake.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 3, 2015)

Has. A. To-----paz.

 I see you shiver with antici........................pation!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 3, 2015)

You keep changing your signature.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Has a lot of sigs.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 3, 2015)

almost to 6k posts


----------



## tumut (Apr 3, 2015)

Found a book that your Phoebe dug up.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

You're rooting for Momo to kick Oppa's ass.


----------



## g u m m i (Apr 3, 2015)

Watched Black Cat.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 3, 2015)

"Can't let you do that, Star Fox."


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 3, 2015)

was bored of Bam


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 3, 2015)

You play the piano and draw while swimming .


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 3, 2015)

Has Sonic X on your Anime list, but not Space Dandy.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 4, 2015)

You're birthday is July 1st.


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

Has no eggs


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 4, 2015)

Has last month's birthstone.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't get it....but you're making me think of gaia, where you're supposed to collect eggs, lol.

Also...has no eggs?

you've confused me, now x3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah, ninja'd.


Has an awesome sig, as you can clearly see.
Sorry, that's the best I've got, on such short notice.


----------



## tumut (Apr 4, 2015)

was ninja'd


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 5, 2015)

Ball is your life.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 5, 2015)

Has Bluebear as a dreamie...


:'c I miss her.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 5, 2015)

Makes cute art of Coco and Freya


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 7, 2015)

Made their own easter egg hunt.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Mains shulk


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

Just said who I mained.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Shares two dream villagers with me.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

Has the all-mighty Waluigi Egg.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Doesnt know the bliss of having a waluigi egg


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 7, 2015)

I know the bliss, its just I suck at finding eggs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has the March Birthstone.


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Likes that boxer kangaroo that isnt a jock


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Remembers Newgrounds


----------



## tumut (Apr 7, 2015)

Changin up the avvy +sig once again


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 7, 2015)

Has one visitor comment saying they will bomb your country for talking about someone's Muhammed.

By the way, what were the two dream villagers you shared with me?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

has Tumblr


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Changin up the avvy +sig once again



I will continue to do so, of course...

--------------------------------------



Is looking for a Wahh egg?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 7, 2015)

doesn't know it means Waluigi egg


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 7, 2015)

Doesn't realize that I know absolutely nothing about this egg business


----------



## Prabha (Apr 7, 2015)

HAS EXTREMELY INTERESTING GIFS AS THEIR SIGS OMG.
my fav has to be the booty one tho


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

Has been snooping on my profile and read what Myst said about Kaneki's tissue blood and is VERY CONCERNED. ;w;
Also is absolutely Ghoulishly delicious~

So am I-


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> Has been snooping on my profile and read what Myst said about Kaneki's tissue blood and is VERY CONCERNED. ;w;
> Also is absolutely Ghoulishly delicious~
> 
> So am I-



You let Prabha stalk our conversation. </3


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> You let Prabha stalk our conversation. </3



Don't worry I only saw a message that was below mine. 
L-lolipup you better not be hiding anything from me </3


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Don't worry I only saw a message that was below mine.
> L-lolipup you better not be hiding anything from me </3



Oh, okay!
She's not~
We mostly talk in a chatbox lately anyways.


----------



## Taka (Apr 8, 2015)

Apparently, you are an Official Member of Wishy's Star Company.


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Taka said:


> Apparently, you are an Official Member of Wishy's Star Company.



Yes, yes, I am.

You are a great roleplayer.


----------



## Taka (Apr 8, 2015)

Myst said:


> Yes, yes, I am.
> 
> You are a great roleplayer.



Ahh, I'm flattered that you think so! ;o;

You're a great roleplayer too~


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Taka said:


> Ahh, I'm flattered that you think so! ;o;
> 
> You're a great roleplayer too~



You're welcome! ^w^

Thanks!


----------



## Lolipup (Apr 8, 2015)

You like to tease my very intimidate relationship with Prabha~ <3
But it's okay! because you also helped me out in letting her know how much I care for her. <3

You like to stalk sometimes-


----------



## Myst (Apr 8, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> You like to tease my very intimidate relationship with Prabha~ <3
> But it's okay! because you also helped me out in letting her know how much I care for her. <3
> 
> You like to stalk sometimes-



You know one of my _not-so-secret_ secrets. lol


----------



## Heyden (Apr 9, 2015)

I've seen you in my head


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

You're 14 years old and you live in Sydney.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

You were thinking about changing your signature up, again.


----------



## Android (Apr 9, 2015)

You traded a houndoor for an electrike.


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

Android said:


> You traded a houndoor for an electrike.



You have 1 egg.


----------



## Android (Apr 9, 2015)

minion_SLAYER thinks you're doing a good job with your novel.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

You have that dog from the old Word program as your signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

is a rocking detective. x))


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Has a lot of friends


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

has a kawaii af avatar


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

changed their avatar


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

is correct


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

still a scrub with no white feather ._.


----------



## Montavely (Apr 9, 2015)

FilthyFrank fan c:


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Likes anime..


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 9, 2015)

They were born on April 6.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

likes that hamster


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

Hoards tbt.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 9, 2015)

Is into some weird cosplay.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

you bought the nintindo 3dsxl a month ago


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

You joined recently


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 9, 2015)

you joined 20 days before me


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

switch their avatar a lot


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Is looking to buy a white feather


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

you like the sims leleleel


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 9, 2015)

You like trains


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 9, 2015)

Vector the Crocodile.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 9, 2015)

You like anime and video games.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 9, 2015)

Has 420 TBT.


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

Has a deviantart


----------



## Myst (Apr 9, 2015)

You have an egg~


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Finally started getting out more.


----------



## maepay123 (Apr 9, 2015)

You ARE the gif queen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

You are all about beating all of the Harvest Moon games, right now...
good luck, by the way.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 9, 2015)

Gifs, Gifs everywhere.


----------



## tumut (Apr 9, 2015)

still has an egg, which you should trade in for 10 tbt, might not be able now idk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Loves clowns.


----------



## Bunchi (Apr 9, 2015)

Evidently is most likely older than I am.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 9, 2015)

Lives in Texas. Home of the horrible weather that makes no sense.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 10, 2015)

appreciates alligators


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Obtained Lolly


----------



## Myst (Apr 10, 2015)

You are the Gif Queen, as appointed by me~


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 10, 2015)

You are King of the Basement as appointed by me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Got Myst's gender wrong.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Is back...from being gone a while, I believe.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Apr 10, 2015)

Apparently likes clowns... Also the Gif Queen!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 10, 2015)

has a lovely signature made by Simple c:


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 10, 2015)

Has two eggs.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

You like to poke fun.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

is gif queen :O


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Is a lilo and stitch avatar/signature queen/king (whichever you prefer)


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 10, 2015)

knows i love lilo and stitch :')


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 10, 2015)

you have 590 visitor messages


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

you have 835 bells... lol


----------



## Lady Black (Apr 10, 2015)

scrub.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

likes poking their mouth


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

is allergic to nuts


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

is correct. yes i am and i ****ing hate it lol


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

Is 23


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

likes collectibles & phoenix wright


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 10, 2015)

Has managed to save up a lot of bells.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

has a creepy pic


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

had hot poop


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

omg lol

has a wah egg


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 10, 2015)

Has an icon that reminds me of...
Harry Potter? ❤


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

Has two people making a pinky promise in their signature.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 10, 2015)

has a pear

- - - Post Merge - - -

also no my avatar is radar from M*A*S*H


----------



## JellyDitto (Apr 10, 2015)

I guess that you'd like it if my butthole could boil an egg.
You also like white feathers.


----------



## tumut (Apr 10, 2015)

has wah egg


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 10, 2015)

^ Doesn't like custards


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

Owns a tails plushie


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Bumped a 2 day old thread.


----------



## tumut (Apr 12, 2015)

Is correct, was still on page 3 tho


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2015)

likes filthy frank?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Has a weird Japanese exercise video for a sig.


----------



## Skep (Apr 12, 2015)

has the tumblr url spcrossing


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

Came back after a hiatus.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Apr 12, 2015)

Watched the 4Kids dub of One Piece.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 12, 2015)

YO YA-O YA-O!

Skyrim fan.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

you play Mario Kart 8


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

You like to drink
-Sprite 
-Water 
-Rice Tea 
-Mango Shake 
-Strawberry Shake 
-Cream Soda 
-Root Beer 
- and others


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

stalks above too much


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 17, 2015)

Currently reading One Piece


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

18 years old


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

is religious?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

23 years old


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 17, 2015)

Born July 24


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2015)

likes chocolate


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 17, 2015)

In Sweden


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 17, 2015)

You're selling some collectibles ^-^


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

The queen of all gifs.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 18, 2015)

pretty picture ~


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Draws, swims, and plays piano.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 18, 2015)

Shaymin fan.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Named Darren.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 18, 2015)

Was saving up to buy stuff, but what you wanted to buy is no longer available.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 18, 2015)

Named Aspen


----------



## tumut (Apr 24, 2015)

Thread killer


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 24, 2015)

Has that creepy...thing from Adventure Time as a sig.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

has some rodent-ish thing in their avatar


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

You are the 67th Ninja Unicorn.


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

Likes subs over dubs.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

switched their avatar again


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

switched their avatar again


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

changed their sig


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

hyped for splatoon methinks


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

if i could afford a wii u anyday dude.

has 1017 btb


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

I can't afford a wii u either m8.
Appreciates their large ass.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

has a waluigi egg


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 27, 2015)

Doesn't want to buy more candies.


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

Updated their sig


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

has a birthstone


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

Has a **** ton of page visits.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

Still doesn't have Space Dandy on your anime list.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 27, 2015)

Has added me on the Wii U.

P.S. By the way, I decided to try Space Dandy, it's pretty wacky and entertaining so far.


----------



## Moonlight- (Apr 27, 2015)

You're 17 years old


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

Peanut is everywhere.


----------



## tumut (Apr 27, 2015)

Enjoys Space Dandy


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2015)

Adventure Time fan.

That show is awesome.


----------



## Myst (Apr 28, 2015)

You need to stalk more!


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 28, 2015)

Born May 11


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Has 4 bells.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

is despicable


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Is Noiru/Jun.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

is correct. people have wondered about my past usernames(have two more if anyone is turt enough to remember those)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

Your Steam profile is...



Spoiler


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

yes it's on for friends only lol.

stalks my steam, lol.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 28, 2015)

you hate the octopus club


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

xD

more like hate the octopus-club lol

misunderstood my titles


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Has 41 positive wifi ratings.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

One of the most active lurkers on the site right now.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 28, 2015)

Is stalking Skyhook.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Is stalking me while stalking Skyhook


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Enjoys cartoons.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

posts here a lot


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Isn't Asian


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

*clap clap*


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 28, 2015)

hates the octo club


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Has a chibi pink-haired fabuloso mayor.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

changed their user title


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

has noticed that I had this user title for weeks.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 28, 2015)

Ninja'd me.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Ninja'd you


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

ninjas everywhere


----------



## hayleyblack2u71 (Apr 28, 2015)

Your a girl. (I hope I'm actually right xD)


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 28, 2015)

name is hayley


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2015)

got ninjad

yeah she's from a band i like actually


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 28, 2015)

GOD DAMMIT STOP POSTING WHILE I'M POSTING


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 28, 2015)

is maddie


----------



## Kailah (Apr 28, 2015)

born on october 27th and you love sailor moon~ (ahh me too!!)


----------



## Moddie (Apr 28, 2015)

Draws cute chibis ^_^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

Is missing ingredients to make another cake collectible.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

is a gal


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

Located within a dark cave.


----------



## Kailah (Apr 28, 2015)

watches a lot of anime and dislikes LOUD NOISES (lmao anchorman if you've ever watched that - you'll get the reference)


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Located within a dark cave.



my mistake, pls excuse me ..

=

watched anchorman? lol


----------



## Kailah (Apr 28, 2015)

ayyeeeee - likes chicken wings and hecka rich in btb tho omg


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

You're online right now!

New picture in the OP. You guys like?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

is named myst. huehue


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> is named myst. huehue



You should go to sleep~


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

yes soon 1 am here

has a new avatar


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes soon 1 am here
> 
> has a new avatar



You're 9 hours ahead of me, timezone wise.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 29, 2015)

Is a sleepless dreamer, I have not seen u in a while Myst :3 (it's Evee, Beau, and Kyle I change my user)


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 29, 2015)

You haven't been here in a while.


----------



## Myst (Apr 29, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Is a sleepless dreamer, I have not seen u in a while Myst :3 (it's Evee, Beau, and Kyle I change my user)



Oh, hey! I remember you! ^^



spCrossing said:


> You haven't been here in a while.



You posted a little under four hours ago in this thread.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Is in my nightmares.


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

Likes Cream.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Has visited my dream address.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Mains Shulk in Smash 4.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Has suddenly changed avatar to Meow.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Meow is best

Cream.


----------



## Kailah (Apr 30, 2015)

Located in Pennsylvania~


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Has obtained of your dreamies.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 30, 2015)

animal artist


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

(I only do AC stuff though, I dont qualify to be an animal artist yet)
Homestuck fan


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Posted in a thread before it was locked by an admin.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh yeah, the memories thread...
I miss the people who posted in that thread.

Mains Mario in MK8.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Oh yeah, the memories thread...
> I miss the people who posted in that thread.
> 
> Mains Mario in MK8.



I was referring to the emoticons thread, but that works too.

Also has Whitney. (She's actually my second pick for snooty villagers, Amelia being the first.)


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

(Whitney is Bae)

Has Sailor Mira in your town.


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

Lives in the same state as me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Has visited my dream address.



Yeah, I was browsing through the dream address thread last weekend.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2015)

Watches Adventure Time.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Apr 30, 2015)

You have an XBox


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Is charmed.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

Charmed yes

Wants the Sonic Advance series to be on the Wee U VC.


----------



## tumut (Apr 30, 2015)

One of today's to posters


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 30, 2015)

I see you a lot...so in a way I am kinda stalking you :Y

erm...they like adventure Time


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 30, 2015)

You're one of the few people I know on the forums that likes Digimon.

(Remind me to continue watching Tamers)


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Wants Nebu's opinion on the meaning of life.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Wants Nebu's opinion on the meaning of life.



You are stalking me right now.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

You're mistaken. I'm actually drawing.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're mistaken. I'm actually drawing.



You just posted, thus further proving my point.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> You just posted, thus further proving my point.



You've been mistaken, again. I was trying to draw Link, which is taking time, because I'm not amazing.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You've been mistaken, again. I was trying to draw Link, which is taking time, because I'm not amazing.



I just asked who on the banned thread... you read my mind somehow.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

Myst said:


> I just asked who on the banned thread... you read my mind somehow.



You didn't know I was good like that.


----------



## Myst (May 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You didn't know I was good like that.



Your signature is like an amazing yearbook~


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

has lyrics in their sig


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

plays pokemon


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

Has been banned at one point. And wanted my precious wah egg.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

tried to murder Jake annnnd wild-berry princess. (You are MeMow I am sorry, your identity is lost to the cat)


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

you have an animal crossing town called salem


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 2, 2015)

Oh goodness! How did you find out about my deepest darkest secret? You're a one eye'd one horned flying purple egg collector


----------



## oswaldies (May 2, 2015)

You have a town named Salem that reminds me of Sabrina The Teenage Witch omg <3


----------



## device (May 2, 2015)

uhh you're 11 years old


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 2, 2015)

You don't have your Waluigi eggs in an incubator.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Likes the color red.


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

Used to have Bam in their town


----------



## spCrossing (May 2, 2015)

You're everywhere.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Is 6 months younger than me.


----------



## Vizionari (May 2, 2015)

you feel like ice cream


----------



## Dae Min (May 2, 2015)

You can play piano


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

Has a crush on Roscoe


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 2, 2015)

You couldn't choose between Skye or Chevre.


----------



## Vizionari (May 2, 2015)

the gif queen


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Said that I felt like ice cream.


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

has 348 btb


----------



## spCrossing (May 2, 2015)

Likes old tokusatsu stuff


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

kind of i guess  my avatar is from a swedish silent movie though

likes birthstones


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

Had someone call you a tiny turt.


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

Joined December 15th


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

has a waluigi turt egg


----------



## Myst (May 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> has a waluigi turt egg



You seem to change your user title a lot.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

You're almost 17.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

Has 28 Wi-Fi ratings.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

You wish you didn't have facial hair.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

You want enchiladas.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

You don't have an animated avatar.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

Ninja'd me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Got ninja'd by one SkyHook.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

You have me in your signature. Mainly because I felt left out.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Got ninja'd by one SkyHook.



Skyhook*

Edited your post earlier


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> You have me in your signature. Mainly because I felt left out.



I didn't realize that I didn't have you in there, already. I had to read the whole thing just to make sure, because I thought that I did.

 - - - Post Merge - - - 

You don't have an animated avatar either.


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Togepi!

Also I remember that plush creepy ass gif.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

You still haven't made your awesome sig pic smaller.

 I missed this signature gif


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Banned because you're apparently the dancing queen..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Banned is ninja


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

You got your threads mixed up.


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Thinks that I should be the dancing _king_ queen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

Will be the dancing king Queen!


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Is in on some sort of inside joke..I think.


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Still has that Waluigi Egg. TT v TT


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

Decided to ninja me.


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Got ninja'd by me.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

Hasn't visited my Dream Address.


----------



## Cam1 (May 3, 2015)

You are 17


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Mains pikkychoo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or I just get ninja'd x2


----------



## Cam1 (May 3, 2015)

Lives in Pennsylvania


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

The Ultimate Musician.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Lives in the same state as me


----------



## Vizionari (May 3, 2015)

Wah egg


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 3, 2015)

YOU HAVE A TOGEPI EGG! ;n;


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

Has ice cream?


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Doesn't have Bam anymore.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

youre 16


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Uses invisible mode


----------



## Vizionari (May 3, 2015)

despicable


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 3, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> despicable



Recently got a chocolate cake.


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

youre a dude


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Likes apples.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Likes Dizzy


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

youre 15~


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 3, 2015)

Karminny said:


> youre 15~



You claimed to be the apple lord


----------



## Karminny (May 3, 2015)

youre a nonbeliever of the apple lord smh


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

Likes Dizzy.


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Likes Cream.


----------



## tumut (May 3, 2015)

Likes space dandy.


----------



## spCrossing (May 3, 2015)

Likes Adventure Time.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 3, 2015)

Dosen't have the June to October birthstones.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Doesn't have any visible birthstones.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Is in a shoe?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Adores Chloe.


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Adores Chloe.



You make my head hurt with your mind-spinning bans.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

You post more bans that I do in a post xD


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You post more bans that I do in a post xD



Yes, I do... help me. ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Yes, I do... help me. ;w;



You think I can help you xD 
I can't even help myself, dude...


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You think I can help you xD
> I can't even help myself, dude...



Help me make the thread normal again.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Help me make the thread normal again.



Can't with KevKev. I mean...was the thread ever _really_ normal?


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Can't with KevKev. I mean...was the thread ever _really_ normal?



True...


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> True...



Ya got your answer ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Ya got your answer ^-^



Maybe if I make a new ban thread, it will stay normal?


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> Maybe if I make a new ban thread, it will stay normal?



Is it disturbing you, now?


----------



## Myst (May 4, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Is it disturbing you, now?



No, just hurting my head.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 4, 2015)

Myst said:


> No, just hurting my head.



Sorry. Nobody's posting in it, now...Though, I'm expected a wall of text, soon.


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

c-c-combo breaker


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

Broke Myst and X2k5a7y's tag team combo


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

im known for it hue hue

is despicable


----------



## tumut (May 4, 2015)

hates the octopus


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

yes XD not that anyone gets the joke

is correct


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 4, 2015)

Hid a turt in her pokeball. THE TURT IS DYING LET HIM OUT


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

all the squirtle are belong to us


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

Doesn't like the octopus club.


----------



## spCrossing (May 4, 2015)

Likes Klonoa

WAAHOO


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 4, 2015)

Ah ninja'd XD

Loves Space Dandy


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

Is hopping.


----------



## spCrossing (May 4, 2015)

Is a cabbit, i think


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 4, 2015)

Has a Mario Kart Licence that is level 182.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

has 388 btb


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

Likes stuff from the 60's/70's


----------



## Peebers (May 5, 2015)

likes adventure time?????? idk


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

got ninjad.


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

Pandas r life.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

stalks me too much


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

Gets stalked too much by Skyhook...​


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

has a nice sig


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

also has a nice sig, with one girl that I don't know?? but she's pretty :v​


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

she's from kinoco hotel (neo group sounds band); marianne shinonome


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

You have a Poke Ball...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 5, 2015)

Captainpizzapie likes your art on DA. What a kind lad.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Has an account on myanimelist.


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

Your name is John.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Thinks Marshal is okay.


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

Your name is Darren.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ninja'd me


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

Got ninja'd by a cabbit.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

has Luna as their avatar


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

Hates the octopus club.


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

Meatball head


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

Is despicable.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Has updated their dream address recently.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

has a tumblr


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Likes to ban people over cheese.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

is late to the party been doing that 5ever


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Doesn't realize that I noticed it a while back.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

apparently did notice before


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

Recently changed your sig and avatar


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

obviously, likes sailor moon​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Also recently became a ninja....


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

changed their avatar


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

You need a spoiler in your sig.


----------



## Alienfish (May 5, 2015)

not really. its only 225 in height-


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

Lol I was talking about x2, ninja'd me


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Got ninja'd and said I need a spoiler, when I do not.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

was born in october​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Is wrong? Where did you get that information? XD


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

you only had the October birthstone, and not any others so; xD​


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Is wrong? Where did you get that information? XD



Your name is Courtney.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Doesn't realize I've already publicly stated that xD

Read something I wrote or skipped to the bottom of it.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Doesn't realize I've already publicly stated that xD
> 
> Read something I wrote or skipped to the bottom of it.



Oh, never realized that...

You wrote four pieces on WP and I read/voted on all of them. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Thank you! ^-^ apparently someone else read/voted on it, shortly thereafter, as well ^^

Also...you're planning on retiring.


----------



## Myst (May 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Thank you! ^-^ apparently someone else read/voted on it, shortly thereafter, as well ^^
> 
> Also...you're planning on retiring.



I told them to read it~ so that your book could get some attention.

You are a talented writer too. ^^


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Myst said:


> I told them to read it~ so that your book could get some attention.
> 
> You are a talented writer too. ^^



Ah, thank you ^-^ 
Yeah, I found out that they were one of your followers...so...I knew you were the middleman....somehow.
Also, thank you 

 - - - - - - 

You are not silence-able.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

apparently has the name of my arch enemy​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> apparently has the name of my arch enemy​



My arch nemesis' name is Alex...So, you better hope that isn't your name, punk! 
Kidding, of course. 

You love gifs!  
Sorry, that's the best I could come with ;n;


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

itai said:


> apparently has the name of my arch enemy​



Has Japanese text in their user title.



X2k5a7y said:


> My arch nemesis' name is Alex...So, you better hope that isn't your name, punk!
> Kidding, of course.
> 
> You love gifs!
> Sorry, that's the best I could come with ;n;



Dang you for ninjaing me.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Has Japanese text in their user title.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang you for ninjaing me.



Got ninja'd by yours truly


----------



## Beardo (May 5, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Dang you for ninjaing me.



Thinks Sonic Adventures 3 has the best soundtrack


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Thinks Sonic Adventures 3 has the best soundtrack



Thought Sonic Advance 3 was Sonic Adventures 3.


----------



## Beardo (May 5, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Thought Sonic Advance 3 was Sonic Adventures 3.



Is a sonic nerd, lol


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

likes rupauls DR
​


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

You just joined here.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Joined on July 14th.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Joined on July 14th.



Has great music on their tumblr. I had it playing in the background for a while.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Has complemented me, even though that belongs in a different thread.

But thanks!


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

Joined December 15th


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 5, 2015)

Joined this year? I feel like I've seen you around longer than that.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Joined on June 22.


----------



## tumut (May 5, 2015)

Once had a Shulk avatar.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 5, 2015)

Joined in 2015.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 5, 2015)

Ninja'd me.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Studies theater and film.


----------



## itai (May 5, 2015)

likes sonic! -v-​


----------



## spCrossing (May 5, 2015)

The newest lurker.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 5, 2015)

Said roughly the same thing to the same person twice. From the looks of it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Notices when people repeat themselves.


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Notices when people repeat themselves.



You're known for changing your avatar/signature gif frequently.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Myst said:


> You're known for changing your avatar/signature gif frequently.



You're planning on retiring. 

I also haven't changed it much lately


----------



## Myst (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> You're planning on retiring.
> 
> I also haven't changed it much lately



You said that already.
I know. You're still famous for that though.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Saw that person's long af post, before they edited it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 6, 2015)

You have a 3ds


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that you have a 3ds, as well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 6, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that you have a 3ds, as well.



This is how Disband played the forum games.

You are a gif queen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

You miss Disband, a lot.


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

is mostly on the basement​


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

has 3 cakes


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

is turt enough


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

Likes adventure time, a lot​


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

still had a cool sig idk what anime it's from though


----------



## itai (May 6, 2015)

doesn't know what anime my sig is from, like me....



i searched it and all that comes up is "anime flower crown gif"​


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Can't figure out what anime their signature is from.


----------



## Alienfish (May 6, 2015)

pink pantsu


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 6, 2015)

Finally got a pokeball after so long.


----------



## Beardo (May 6, 2015)

Bought an orange in April


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

Has ToxicLove cycling Agnes out for you.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 6, 2015)

Furries disgust you.


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

Has a tumblr. Yea furries are scary.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 6, 2015)

Thinks Tucker is adorable.


----------



## spCrossing (May 6, 2015)

Loves Klonoa


----------



## Liseli (May 6, 2015)

Has such interesting friends.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 6, 2015)

Your avatar is a nose and lips.


----------



## Liseli (May 6, 2015)

You're rude when you're in a bad mood and have this animal thing as your avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (May 6, 2015)

only has 7 villagers.


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

Would want to decorate Chrissy's home in happy home designer.


----------



## spCrossing (May 6, 2015)

Has a march birthstone


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

Also has a march birthstone.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 6, 2015)

Your post is the 7156th on this thread.


----------



## tumut (May 6, 2015)

Was born in January.


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

joined tbt in january​


----------



## doveling (May 7, 2015)

_the best time to wear 
a striped sweater is all the time
one with the collar
_
ring a bell?


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

pfft, maybe >v> 

username is based off a flower​


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

likes someone named Kou? idk


----------



## spCrossing (May 7, 2015)

Turt Keeper


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 7, 2015)

Ninja'd XD

Has an amazing art style c:


----------



## spCrossing (May 7, 2015)

Your drawings are adorable.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

has meatballs in their head idk


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

has chocolate cake


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 7, 2015)

Apparently in love with the fan-created character Me-Mow.


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Thinks i'm in love with me-mow.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

has a turt egg gief


----------



## toadsworthy (May 7, 2015)

has great color coordination with their collectible!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Has great taste in movies.


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Is apparently in a shoe.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

you don't talk to very many people D:

btw your avatar is super cute!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Like Ellie Goulding.


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Knows a ton of people.
unlike me :c


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Is always in offline mode. 

I talk to maybe three of the people in my signature on a regular basis xD


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Has great gif skills


and probably knows how to pronounce "gif", unlike me
Jif? Giff? WHO?!


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Has adorable art 

 I pronounce it both ways xD Same with gyroid.


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

has great taste in art

OK I'll stop going back and forth now :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 7, 2015)

Also has great taste in art! 

xD Okay.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

changes their sig often


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Likes Legend of Zelda!


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

is nice and polite ^_^


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2015)

Is friends with Zelda.


----------



## itai (May 7, 2015)

really like anime c:​


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

is new


----------



## kelpy (May 7, 2015)

Is apparently endless.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

Has the word Jello in their name.


----------



## spCrossing (May 7, 2015)

Is always on offline mode and not on that often.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Has the word Jello in their name.



Has an Emerald


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

Follows apochedgie on tumblr.

I'm a fan of him too.


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Has a pear


----------



## EndlessElements (May 7, 2015)

likes talking to a kitten :3


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

Likes Medli from Wind Waker.


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Has the may birthstone.


----------



## kaylagirl (May 7, 2015)

Likes to state the obvious.


----------



## spCrossing (May 7, 2015)

I haven't seen you in a while


----------



## tumut (May 7, 2015)

Meatball head. For some reason.


----------



## Beary (May 7, 2015)

stalking is serious
dont joke about it, creep

this thread makes a joke out of something not funny in the least and i dont like it


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 7, 2015)

Doesn't like stalking people or being stalked.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 7, 2015)

There's fantasy in your user title.


----------



## spCrossing (May 8, 2015)

You live in Canadia.


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

> odango atama


----------



## spCrossing (May 8, 2015)

"Dumpling/Bun head"


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

yes not meatballs


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

lives in Europe.. I think


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

is correct lol


----------



## Sanaki (May 8, 2015)

Has TMI VMs


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

has a choco cake


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

Turt-tastic


----------



## Alienfish (May 8, 2015)

has a stolen turt egg ;o


----------



## spCrossing (May 8, 2015)

Has a choco cake.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 8, 2015)

Just came online.


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

Has a tumblr.


----------



## Taka (May 8, 2015)

Is going to be 16 in 8 days! Happy early birthday! :0


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 8, 2015)

Is an Eevee devotee.


----------



## tumut (May 8, 2015)

Made a new thread today.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

might like Adventure Time.


----------



## spCrossing (May 9, 2015)

Doesn't know what anime my avatar is from.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Likes sailor moon ??
lol I think I got it wrong.

i don't watch anime


----------



## tumut (May 9, 2015)

You main Shiek.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

true..
But you were born in March.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 9, 2015)

You like eating napkins.


----------



## tumut (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> true..
> But you were born in March.



No, I wasn't born in march lmao.

Previously had a Cream avatar.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

You were born in October

....


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 9, 2015)

Assumes people's birth months by the birthstone the person is displaying.


----------



## tumut (May 9, 2015)

Jellonoes said:


> You were born in October
> 
> ....


Where are you getting all this false information? 

-

Your town's name is Zestiria.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

You were born in May..

i get my info from my dog.


----------



## maounkhan (May 9, 2015)

you like p thunderstorms that blast your faces off


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (May 9, 2015)

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...green-orange-pink-striped-black-red-and-blue)
You posted here on the 26th of April.


----------



## maounkhan (May 9, 2015)

You are  ailly

- - - Post Merge - - -

You are  crazy


----------



## tumut (May 9, 2015)

You have 3 friends


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

You have 6 friends.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 10, 2015)

You have a dog.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

you purchased a cake on 04-05-2015 at 03:13 AM

also apparently you think Napkins are delicious..what is this theory based on
did you eat and napkin if so, why did you eat a napkin,were you jsut bored and hungry at the same time
and were like hmmm i'm going chow down on this ****ing napkin and then you tore into like the ravenous beast us humans are deep down inside, the beast that we try to hide and keep locked up inside.

((don't take this seriously lol))

God dammit I was ninja'd

- - - Post Merge - - -

your birthday is on april 6 

((I couldn't think of a good one))


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

apparently likes chatting about the meaning of napkins


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

Your mayor is emma


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

You have an AC blog


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

Likes talking about others' blogs.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

You are a bowl of apples, man you must be one smart bowl of apples to use a computer
you go bowl of apples you keep on doing what you doing, don't let anyone stop you from achieving your dreams


----------



## kelpy (May 10, 2015)

Likes birthstones


----------



## Ragdoll (May 10, 2015)

probs actually does like goodmythicalmorning


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 10, 2015)

Misses the "old ban thread".


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Has me mentioned in their sig.


----------



## maounkhan (May 10, 2015)

Is a moon with a cow


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Is not a moon with a cow.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

has two candies


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

You have almost 16k posts.


----------



## Alienfish (May 10, 2015)

has 13847 posts


----------



## JellyDitto (May 10, 2015)

Is a M*A*S*H fangirl.


----------



## Mercedes (May 10, 2015)

Likes ditto


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Wants for people to click her eggs.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

Has a regular cake.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

You are a bowl of apples.


----------



## shannenenen (May 10, 2015)

You got your first 3DS on March 27th, 2011, along with your brother.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 10, 2015)

shannenenen said:


> You got your first 3DS on March 27th, 2011, along with your brother.



You read my wordpress entries.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Named their town after a star falling.


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

Almost has all of the birthstones.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Named their town after a star falling.


NN ID is Aidgum


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Changed avatar.


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

"bleve"


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

"Meatball Head"


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Said Meatball Head at least two times now.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Counted.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

they have stated that person above them has counted


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Edited their post.


----------



## Swiftstream (May 10, 2015)

owns a wii u


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

You like to draw, dance, and listen to music.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Town name is Outset.


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

You town name is Zestria


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Got my town name wrong.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Has two candies.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Is the second person to say that to me.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Counted.


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

Numbers


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Used to have numbers in their tumblr username.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 10, 2015)

Has a really cool Tumblr.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Means the guy above me.


----------



## spCrossing (May 10, 2015)

Expert Ninja.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Likes Sailor Moon.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

You traded with someone two days ago ^-^


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Recently joined.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 10, 2015)

according to their profile they are 17 years old


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Has some gross **** in their sig.


----------



## Ramza (May 10, 2015)

You bought a Waluigi easter egg


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Only has numbers in their username.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

Only has letters in their userame.


----------



## himeki (May 10, 2015)

Presumes I would want to sing along to Disney.
Disney just does pathetic attempts to make money.


----------



## Myst (May 10, 2015)

Your birthday is coming up! ^^


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Uses fading text in their signature.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

You like to write.


----------



## tumut (May 10, 2015)

ninja'd me


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 10, 2015)

Got ninja'd. Again.

Also, stalked yourself.


----------



## LostWasteland (May 10, 2015)

Likes cabbits? ^-^


----------



## spCrossing (May 11, 2015)

Loves Popsicles.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

loves the english dub of sailor moon


----------



## uriri (May 11, 2015)

Love's candy? I'm guessing here LOL But I'm glad to be back


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

Mummy hand


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

You wrote your last essay today.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> You wrote your last essay today.



That was yesterday

You joined on the first day of spring.


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

You joined on the first day of the UK school year 14-15 :U


----------



## uriri (May 11, 2015)

Had her ACNL Tumblr since February of this year


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)

you're from Massachusetts.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

You're a boy


----------



## uriri (May 11, 2015)

You started ACNL around Jan of last year


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)

has all the birthstones.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

uriri said:


> You started ACNL around Jan of last year



Not correct. That town that was created on "Jan 2nd" was really created on June 18th, 2014. I started playing in June 2013.

Has a purple easter egg.


----------



## uriri (May 11, 2015)

I need to start digging more lmao

You like apple, obvi xD


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

has an ADORABLE blog <3


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 11, 2015)

Favorite stage is Final Destination.


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

17 y/o that likes anime


----------



## spCrossing (May 11, 2015)

Has an all horse town.


----------



## Alienfish (May 11, 2015)

needs ta join our game


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 11, 2015)

Doesn't have a yellow candy.


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)

You currently have 157 bells


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 11, 2015)

Uses invisible mode.


----------



## adrino (May 11, 2015)

You're a Canadian who likes watching anime.


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)

Joined 4 days ago.


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

Has a lot of bells
unlike me ;-;


----------



## tumut (May 11, 2015)

Thinks I have a lot of a bells.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

Their username is Skyhook.

am i playing this right


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 11, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Their username is Skyhook.
> 
> am i playing this right



Other than pointing out usernames, the purpose is to tell a fact about the user above, either by profile or forum display.

You like TDI (what's your opinion on Courtney?)


----------



## Myst (May 11, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Other than pointing out usernames, the purpose is to tell a fact about the user above, either by profile or forum display.
> 
> You like TDI (what's your opinion on Courtney?)



You miss Disband for some strange reason.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 11, 2015)

I haven't watched the series in like, a year, so idk. Courtney's ok, she can be kinda dramatic at times though


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2015)

Likes telling facts about themselves.


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 12, 2015)

Is a really good artist. ^-^


----------



## tumut (May 12, 2015)

Has an ice cream swirl collectible.


----------



## Aestivate (May 12, 2015)

Lives in the US.


----------



## tumut (May 12, 2015)

Currently has the same number of posts and bells.


----------



## uriri (May 12, 2015)

You used to have Rosie


----------



## tumut (May 12, 2015)

Got better at stalking.


----------



## uriri (May 12, 2015)

And also Doc

I had an off day! LOL


----------



## spCrossing (May 12, 2015)

Has all of the birthstones.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 12, 2015)

Knows about my opinion about the weather today.


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

has a 10 collectible


----------



## tumut (May 12, 2015)

Got acnl again


----------



## Alienfish (May 12, 2015)

maybe i did maybe not


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 12, 2015)

They use the TBT forums


----------



## spCrossing (May 12, 2015)

Hates everything.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 13, 2015)

Majora's Mask 3D is currently your favorite 3DS game.


----------



## spCrossing (May 13, 2015)

Has music on your tumblr blog.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 13, 2015)

So do you.


----------



## uriri (May 13, 2015)

You like sonic games?

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL that wasnt supposed to be a question


----------



## spCrossing (May 13, 2015)

Accidentally put a question mark in your post.


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)

You don't like Maelle.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 14, 2015)

You don't like alligators. But I liked Alfonso ;_;


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 14, 2015)

Towns name is Zestiria


----------



## tumut (May 14, 2015)

Likes food collectibles.


----------



## Myst (May 14, 2015)

You have 1,360 bells currently.


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (May 15, 2015)

Started this thread


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 15, 2015)

Has a July birthstone.


----------



## tumut (May 15, 2015)

Likes Klonoa.


----------



## spCrossing (May 17, 2015)

Changed your username.


----------



## uriri (May 17, 2015)

You had your Tumblr blog since April of 2013


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

Your favorite villager is Diana.


----------



## spCrossing (May 17, 2015)

bleve.


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

You like Sailor Moon.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 17, 2015)

You still have that Waluigi egg.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

has two candies


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 17, 2015)

Likes to drink beer during the summer.


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

Likes kool aid in the summer.


----------



## Alienfish (May 17, 2015)

stalks drink threads


----------



## tumut (May 17, 2015)

Now has a turt hippie as avatar.


----------



## xara (May 17, 2015)

Slye was born in 1999.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 17, 2015)

MPGIS lover.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

thinks someone is a cabbit


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 18, 2015)

is make love beads right meow


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

likes futurama


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

has pokeball.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

has turt egg


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 18, 2015)

Not a fan of mangos.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

has an anime list


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

they hate loud noises, oh hey so do I :U


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

o__o how did you know that lol


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

#noiru4mod was a thing


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

idk who made that hashtag  xD makes me smile though


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

edited their post


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

plasmapower is one of the people on their friend's list



Noiru said:


> o__o how did you know that lol


because..get's close to your face and softly whispers- I'm stalking you :U


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 18, 2015)

Said I was on Slye's friend list.


----------



## milkyi (May 18, 2015)

Joined december 15th 2014


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

Akame is ur waifu.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 18, 2015)

they have WiFi rating of 29


----------



## tumut (May 18, 2015)

You finally got a 3ds on 05-31-2014, which also happens to be your birthday.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

has 322 btb right now


----------



## xara (May 18, 2015)

Is a hairy hippie turt queen.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 18, 2015)

Posted at 4:06 PM my time.


----------



## Alienfish (May 18, 2015)

has a tumblr


----------



## piichinu (May 18, 2015)

In the basement


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 19, 2015)

Drawn Jenny with a hair-bow wig in the sprinkle comic.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 19, 2015)

liked a post by Kaydeekrunk on 05-17-2015


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

nard posted in their vm's


----------



## milkyi (May 19, 2015)

They has 1,057 bells


----------



## xara (May 19, 2015)

They play Fantasy Life.


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

Likes some black cat.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

like a purple animal in their sig


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 19, 2015)

Somehow, Noiru seems to be obsessed with turtles.


----------



## Lolipup (May 19, 2015)

Really likes to roleplay! they have made two threads asking for opinions and ideas, they also seem to like star rod jokes, although I'm not sure what those are. ;w;


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

U like puppies.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

is "sly"


----------



## Lolipup (May 19, 2015)

Has an obsession with turtles, and turts in general, they like to play CAH a lot as well <3


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

is correct..likes sweets


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

made a pun


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

unintentionally if such mango


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

Doesn't like mangoes. Idk how mangoes are gud.


----------



## Alienfish (May 19, 2015)

likes mango y...y.


----------



## ribjaw (May 19, 2015)

Annoyed with stores atm XD


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 19, 2015)

Has the world's smallest avatar.


----------



## ribjaw (May 19, 2015)

Must be nice cause they're from Canada XD


----------



## Jamborenium (May 19, 2015)

They are pretty new to the forums


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 19, 2015)

Their user title references Silent Night, Deadly Night Part 2.


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

Lives in Canadia.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 19, 2015)

Is copying one of sp's posts on here.


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

Did I? Has a spoiler in their sig.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 19, 2015)

Slye said:


> Did I? Has a spoiler in their sig.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...n-above-you!&p=4965471&viewfull=1#post4965471

Said that Roscoe is your absolute best friend.


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

Dug through the thread to find that


----------



## piichinu (May 19, 2015)

Huge fan of adventure time


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

pointing out the obvious here by saying that they like homestuck :U


----------



## Myst (May 20, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> pointing out the obvious here by saying that they like homestuck :U



Your ask thread looks unique with all the awesome art.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 20, 2015)

Is leaving TBT forums.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

really likes anime


----------



## piichinu (May 20, 2015)

Wants to go to comic con


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

yes i do lol stalks me too much


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 20, 2015)

Has played a game with the username Darth Bacon.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

xD used to be my old Steam name lol

STALKS TOO MUCH


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

Has a candy addiction, we need to do an intervention,  its tearing this family apart.


----------



## tumut (May 20, 2015)

You used to be Nebu.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

likes dubs for no reason


----------



## tumut (May 20, 2015)

Thinks I like dubs for no reason. I like to hear a show in my native tongue, and I don't like not being able to look away for a few seconds. They're not always completely in sync but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

"no reason" that's pretty much all i hear from dubfans.

anime is not for multitasking and it learns you focus and maybe one day a new language.


----------



## tumut (May 20, 2015)

I just don't see why anyone would want to read subtitles when you can hear it in english .  I guess it could help you kinda learn Japanese which is cool, but I prefer to hear my native tongue, I don't need to learn Japanese.

Spent their tbt fortune on collectible and mons and stuff..


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

semi-correct

is weird


----------



## tumut (May 20, 2015)

Recommends mh4 over triple deluxe or fantasy life. I'm probably gonna go with mh4 lol.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

it's the best ay


----------



## tumut (May 20, 2015)

Ye as much as I love the Kirby Series I don't think I wanna pay $40 for something i'm gonna beat in 2 days. I mean I still like replaying through the games, but mh4 looks fun.
Enjoys cards against humanity.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 20, 2015)

Thinks Frank is ugly.

I don't think he is.


----------



## piichinu (May 20, 2015)

Ordered a sig from fup10k but wanted a different villager on it


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 20, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Ordered a sig from fup10k but wanted a different villager on it



Yea, but since she decided to stop making signatures (for the time being) I commissioned Pokemanz to make another one for me.

Gave a 1.5/10 on the rate the collectibles thread. Don't worry, you didn't hurt my feelings, I can take it.


----------



## tumut (May 20, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Thinks Frank is ugly.
> 
> I don't think he is.


Mostly because I hate that dark green color, also his face is a little weird.
Drift and Bob are your best friends in your town.


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

that cat freaks me out aye


----------



## piichinu (May 20, 2015)

Doesn't want me to stalk them anymore


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

has a pokeball


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

wants to be just like me when they grow up c:

They enjoy watching Old Films


----------



## piichinu (May 20, 2015)

is trash


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 20, 2015)

Has at least one art thread.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

they received a red candy on 10-31-2014 which of course was Halloween.



piimisu said:


> is trash



you know me so well c:


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 20, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> they received a red candy on 10-31-2014 which of course was Halloween.



Actually, that's the date that the original owner got the red candy. I just got it from them leaving the site.

Likes to change avatars and signatures often.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Actually, that's the date that the original owner got the red candy. I just got it from them leaving the site.


ah I see


has corrected me of my error.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 20, 2015)

Has an all caps user title.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 20, 2015)

Somehow has an ODD NAME OUT.

Kaylee is not like Jenny or Penny. You should have named her Lenny.


----------



## Kanaa (May 20, 2015)

*@Captain Crazy Chicken* apparently has made no friends according to your profile ;u; i'll be ur friend


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

is saving up da tbt


----------



## Jamborenium (May 21, 2015)

-looks into your window breathing heavily-

erm I mean their last blog post was on 04-12-2015​


----------



## piichinu (May 21, 2015)

Your first vm was from dinomates


----------



## Alienfish (May 21, 2015)

has art shop & comissions


----------



## spCrossing (May 21, 2015)

Turtles turtles and more turtles.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 21, 2015)

Hasn't been very active lately.


----------



## spCrossing (May 21, 2015)

Has noticed that I haven't been on here in a while. 

I blame skype.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 21, 2015)

Has liked at least one of my posts on this forum.


----------



## tumut (May 21, 2015)

You like sour patch kids. I prefer sour gummy worms myself.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 21, 2015)

You're 5'11".


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 21, 2015)

oops wrong thread!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 21, 2015)

You hate Frozen


----------



## piichinu (May 21, 2015)

Wants their mayors drawn with specific coat lengths and dark tights


----------



## xara (May 21, 2015)

Has a store called Piimisu's Adopt Factory.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 21, 2015)

you don't have any friends yet :'c


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 21, 2015)

You drink iced tea all year round.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

has a tumblr


----------



## Jamborenium (May 22, 2015)

they live for the music.


----------



## spCrossing (May 22, 2015)

Garbage Day


----------



## tumut (May 22, 2015)

You and Punchy are best buds.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

likes cats i assume


----------



## tumut (May 22, 2015)

Likes turts I assume.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

is correct.


----------



## spCrossing (May 22, 2015)

The number 1 cards turt on TBT


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

has a popsicle


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 22, 2015)

Said the person above has a Popsicle.


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

is bored


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 22, 2015)

Is obviously, the queen of turts.


----------



## Bulbamander (May 22, 2015)

It's cold where you live!


----------



## Alienfish (May 22, 2015)

has obtained some dreamies


----------



## tumut (May 22, 2015)

Has some red and green candies sandwiched between a pokeball and a chocolate cake.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 22, 2015)

Your birthday was 6 days ago. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## tumut (May 22, 2015)

Thanks.

Awkwardswedishfish did not like your user title.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 22, 2015)

Joined TBT this year


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 22, 2015)

Has a Gold Super Mailbox.


----------



## xara (May 22, 2015)

Has a pear collectible.


----------



## Holla (May 22, 2015)

Is 14, but almost 15 years old.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 22, 2015)

Also has Drift in one of their towns.


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

Your birthday was on a fourth.


----------



## piichinu (May 22, 2015)

Is a new member


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

Has 5 Yoshi egg collectibles. (That's what those are right?)


----------



## You got mail! (May 22, 2015)

Has 25 posts so far.


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

Is a liar, because I don't have mail.


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2015)

I assume you like cake >U<


----------



## mintellect (May 22, 2015)

My friend, my life is cake. My life is a lie.

Is correct about me liking cake though


----------



## Nele (May 23, 2015)

She calls herselve a marshmallow but is a cake


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 23, 2015)

Nele said:


> She calls herselve a marshmallow but is a cake



You joined on the last day of my finals.


----------



## spCrossing (May 23, 2015)

You almost have 10,000 posts.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

is a meatball head whatever that is


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Turts it up like nobody else.


----------



## spCrossing (May 23, 2015)

Is a princess turtle.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

they have static in their town


----------



## spCrossing (May 23, 2015)

Followed me on both tumblr and deviantART.

(Draws too)


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

has a lot of birthstones


----------



## spCrossing (May 23, 2015)

Has a lot of candy


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

has an art thread


----------



## spCrossing (May 23, 2015)

The best turt I know.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

> odango atama


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

they have 8 blog entries


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

boobs.


----------



## spCrossing (May 23, 2015)

has a poke ball


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

has a cool looking rainbow Popsicle 



Noiru said:


> boobs.





Spoiler: why yes I do have boobs











/shot/​


----------



## spCrossing (May 23, 2015)

Is a ghastly.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> The best turt I know.



Uhmmmmmmmmmm, excuse you. You're the WORST turt I know. >[


----------



## spCrossing (May 23, 2015)

' . v .

Both of you are the best turts I know.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

is the true turt princess

damn ninja'd

Mains yoshi in Mario Kart 8


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Has a nice rack tbh. <3


----------



## spCrossing (May 23, 2015)

Has Marcie as a dreamie.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 23, 2015)

has the track Growing wings from NIGHTs into dreams on their tumblr playlist
<3 I love that track



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Has a nice rack tbh. <3



thanks :U


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

"garbage day"


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> "garbage day"



the furry thing riding your turt has a tummy itch


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

^is awesometurtbro


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

is my turtbrother from another turtmother


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

turtbro 5ever


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Has over 15,000 posts.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

looking for lots of hybrids


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 23, 2015)

Is a flippin' ninja.


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Has a really pretty signature (You're welcome :3)


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

is a magic marshmallow


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Is a...turt. I'm not sure what that is.


----------



## piichinu (May 23, 2015)

Has a cool signature (whats the animal on the turtle)

Is younger than most members


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

turt > turtle

got ninjad


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

I got a new signature from someone but It's kinda giving me problems...I'm new so i might just be being stupid idk.
Has less bells than me

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not Noiru


----------



## piichinu (May 23, 2015)

That's what u think

Is almost to her 100th post


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Has a signature with a girl with gray skin and yellow eyes flipping her hair
Sorry if I offended anyone


----------



## piichinu (May 23, 2015)

Didn't offend me ;v;


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Has a pokeball.


----------



## Alienfish (May 23, 2015)

has 672 btb


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Has 1,129 BTB.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 23, 2015)

has two friends on tbt


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Has an emerald.


----------



## tumut (May 23, 2015)

You like cake.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 23, 2015)

Has the first post on page 755.


----------



## You got mail! (May 23, 2015)

Think that he's a Cabbit


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

They think I have mail!


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

Ok we know I like cake.

Uh...likes Cheif


----------



## kikiiii (May 23, 2015)

likes cake? lmao


----------



## mintellect (May 23, 2015)

OK ENOUGH ABOUT CAKE

Uh... is cool
(I'm running out of ideas here)


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 23, 2015)

It's Caturday, according to you.


----------



## You got mail! (May 23, 2015)

Joined last year on December 15th


----------



## Chris01 (May 23, 2015)

has almost 1000 TBT bells


----------



## MissLily123 (May 23, 2015)

Joined May 22nd ^.^


----------



## Myst (May 23, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Joined May 22nd ^.^



"Chasing My Nightmares"


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 23, 2015)

You created this thread.


----------



## spCrossing (May 24, 2015)

Almost has 2,000 posts.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 24, 2015)

Still hasn't drawn My mayor and Drift together.


----------



## spCrossing (May 24, 2015)

Reminded me to draw some stuff


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 24, 2015)

You're interested in Digimon.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Thinks live-action shows look boring


----------



## spCrossing (May 24, 2015)

"MPGIS" lover


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Is a meatball head.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

likes barbie dolls


----------



## Chris01 (May 24, 2015)

likes hippy turtles?


----------



## spCrossing (May 24, 2015)

Favorite villager is Chief.


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Has a deviantART account


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

likes barbies


----------



## tumut (May 24, 2015)

Wants to change their username again.


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

is sly-eeeee


----------



## xara (May 24, 2015)

Hates changing covers on comforter


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2015)

lol

stalks me way too much


----------



## mintellect (May 24, 2015)

I'm on mobile so I can't see as much...
REALLY likes...turts.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 24, 2015)

You have a Wii U.


----------



## tumut (May 25, 2015)

You just got Alfonso in your town.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 25, 2015)

You don't like concerts.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 25, 2015)

they want me to "look in here"​


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

you have a dA that I uncoincidentally watched you on


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

Prabha said:


> you have a dA that I uncoincidentally watched you on



1) You miss Lolipup.
2) You love Tokyo Ghoul.
3) Lolipup made your current signature as a gift.
4) You were looking for a Club Nintendo Elite Status Reward a few months ago.
5) You ship Kaneki x Tsukiyama.
6) You're a college student.
7) You have a talent for writing essays about Tokyo Ghoul.
8) You are obsessed with Kaneki Ken.
9) You use Skype.
10) You'll probably be creeped out by this list.

//done.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

takes this game way too seriously xD


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Wants a crapton of tacky booze, chocolate and pizza.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

is correct

also is javing 574 btb now


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 25, 2015)

catamenia right meow LEL


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

i am a finnish metal band ok


----------



## oswaldies (May 25, 2015)

loves over the garden wall ; v ;​


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

Never seen it, but I love turts.. cause hippy turts


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Doesn't listen to the radio very often


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

has a 3ds lol


----------



## mintellect (May 25, 2015)

posted at 9;06 am (my time anyway)


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

has a birthstone


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 25, 2015)

Traded for Roscoe last year.


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

must be one of the last ones i did before i quit mango

has an anime list.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Stomach was hurting a few hours ago


----------



## Alienfish (May 25, 2015)

it still is


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 25, 2015)

Didn't really stalk the person above.


----------



## tumut (May 25, 2015)

Had their sig done by Pokemanz.


----------



## You got mail! (May 25, 2015)

Has posted 3,432 times so far.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Wants to know if friends are electric :3


----------



## Myst (May 25, 2015)

MissLily123 said:


> Wants to know if friends are electric :3



You joined this year.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Has more posts than most, if not all, of the mods.


----------



## xara (May 25, 2015)

Has ridden the ride 'The Titan'


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 25, 2015)

Checked my conversations!  
Compromises privacy!  
Watches something called 'The Most Popular Girls'.


----------



## RainbowPanda (May 25, 2015)

You have some yummy collectibles ;v;


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 25, 2015)

You're Queen Pickle.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

He's a Cabbit. I think..


----------



## Duzzel (May 25, 2015)

Is an Aries, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## MissLily123 (May 25, 2015)

Duzzel said:


> Is an Aries, if I'm not mistaken.



You are correct! And you are a Maymber! XD


----------



## You got mail! (May 26, 2015)

Is looking for Bianca


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

Your username is a lie, I have no mail.


----------



## xara (May 26, 2015)

Has given me the Ski Set, along with some orderable items c:


----------



## You got mail! (May 26, 2015)

Has 695 bells so far.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 26, 2015)

Likes Purrl.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

talked to user pillow bunny


----------



## You got mail! (May 26, 2015)

Loves my username


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> talked to user pillow bunny



522 posts.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

has a heart in their user title



You got mail! said:


> Loves my username



i sure do!


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> has a heart in their user title
> 
> 
> 
> i sure do!



Your profile has been visited 1,359 times.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 26, 2015)

You write digital novels.


----------



## tumut (May 26, 2015)

Recently ordered 11 lucky clovers.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

changed their avatar


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 26, 2015)

Finally has a town signature.


----------



## Myst (May 26, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Finally has a town signature.



You have the Mario Kart 8/SSB4 level up cards in your signature.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 26, 2015)

you enjoy roleplaying


----------



## kikiiii (May 26, 2015)

you like you got mail!'s username owo


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 26, 2015)

I don't have to stalk you to know that you're super sweet! ~
Also, we share 2 dreamies! ^-^


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I don't have to stalk you to know that you're super sweet! ~
> Also, we share 2 dreamies! ^-^



I've noticed you've been coming into the basement more and more lately. Also, you joined TBT around the time I did. :3


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

I notice that you have 1 referral


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I notice that you have 1 referral



How?
I thought those were private.

You just creeped me out.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

I creeped them out lel
(*-`ω?- )人

​


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> I creeped them out lel
> (*-`ω?- )人
> 
> ​



You know the secret of faded text. :3


----------



## Rasha (May 27, 2015)

likes to go invisible sometimes, or at least used to ^^


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

they're under arrest for being criminally cute (?∇^*)⌒☆​


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

"Neboobs"


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

wants to touch the Neboobs /shot/​


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

*grab grab*


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

GASP​


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

aw yis bb


----------



## RainbowCherry (May 27, 2015)

Was once a shiny Umbreon and evolved now into a Torterra.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2015)

wants to activate magic rainbow cherries, likes some dark haired guy, collectibles and sonic characters


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2015)

Joined in October.


----------



## You got mail! (May 27, 2015)

NN ID is kittycatpeaches


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

Your town name is Blanco


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

you have two ACNL towns​


----------



## MissLily123 (May 27, 2015)

You are a wood spirit


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2015)

Is looking for Bianca; smiley gyroid.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 27, 2015)

Is a marshmallow that is, also magical Oh great magic marshmallow will I ever get married?


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> Is a marshmallow that is, also magical Oh great magic marshmallow will I ever get married?



Maybe someday...

"Magic Marshmallow can i have some of the food?"
No.
"Can i please have the food?"
No.
"CAN I PLEASE  have the fOod?"
Ask again.
'Can I have tHe food?"
No.


----------



## Myst (May 27, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Maybe someday...
> 
> "Magic Marshmallow can i have some of the food?"
> No.
> ...



You joined a few days ago~

- - - Post Merge - - -



R-Cookies said:


> likes to go invisible sometimes, or at least used to ^^



Thanks for remembering me... even though I forgot who you are...


----------



## spCrossing (May 27, 2015)

Has a heart sign for a user title.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 27, 2015)

has a tumblr


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 27, 2015)

You think a dream is a wish your heart makes.


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2015)

Has a cake collectible i want
I really just want all the cute collectibles i can get my hands on


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 27, 2015)

Your town fruit is apples


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 27, 2015)

Your a bowl of apples saying their town fruit is apples.


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2015)

Didn't use the right your


----------



## You got mail! (May 27, 2015)

Changed their avatar a few days ago.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 27, 2015)

Slye said:


> Didn't use the right your



Is a grammar nazi. Sort of.



You got mail! said:


> Changed their avatar a few days ago.



Purrl is your avatar.


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Is a grammar nazi. Sort of.



Sorry ;__;

Wanted to know what my avatar was


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

they have positive WiFi feedback and no negative feedback





Slye said:


> neboobs


this is seriously a thing now isn't it?​


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 28, 2015)

Has no biography.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Made me want to watch Cinderella...
how dare you.


----------



## Myst (May 28, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Made me want to watch Cinderella...
> how dare you.



You own your own forum.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (May 28, 2015)

You like Club penguin???


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

they have no signature and avatar.
​


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

likes multicolored text


----------



## spCrossing (May 28, 2015)

Hairy Hippie Turt Queen


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

likes sailor moon a lot


----------



## spCrossing (May 28, 2015)

The number 1 cards turt on TBT


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

has a brand-new fabulous art thread


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 28, 2015)

Has 51 friends


----------



## spCrossing (May 28, 2015)

Has 14 friends


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

joined july 14 2014


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

they're in one group 

also for fun I want to make a guess that will most likely be wrong you are either drinking something or snacking on something or both.


​


----------



## You got mail! (May 28, 2015)

Born on May 31st, 1990

Happy early b-day by the way.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2015)

has an animated sig

(i was eating lunch but javing some coffee rn)


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

You typed that while you were having lunch.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 28, 2015)

Your name is John...possibly.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

Yep, my real name is John, honest!

Isn't sure that my real name is John.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 28, 2015)

Traded Ruby to Flutterlove in February.


----------



## mintellect (May 28, 2015)

edited post.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

they want Cookie in their town ​


----------



## mintellect (May 28, 2015)

has made over 2000 posts


----------



## spCrossing (May 28, 2015)

Caturday Night Live


----------



## tumut (May 28, 2015)

Rooney is your favorite.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

Recently changed their avatar.


----------



## mintellect (May 28, 2015)

has tumblr


----------



## spCrossing (May 28, 2015)

Loves Cats


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

Has been drawing Punchy recently.


----------



## tumut (May 28, 2015)

Had spcrossing draw your mayor and drift for you recently.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 28, 2015)

they auctioned off Rosie on 02-04-2015​


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

Has Amelia in their town.


----------



## Myst (May 28, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Has Amelia in their town.



You have just under 2,000 posts~


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 28, 2015)

Will be leaving TBT once The Mansion RP finishes.


----------



## Myst (May 28, 2015)

Fuzzbyroo said:


> Will be leaving TBT once The Mansion RP finishes.



You used to be rayquaza128 and I remember who you were~


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

Your old username was Mystery2013.


----------



## spCrossing (May 28, 2015)

NN ID's name is Aidgum


----------



## tumut (May 28, 2015)

Has over 7k posts


----------



## spCrossing (May 28, 2015)

Came back after a hiatus


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

Has a popsicle from Yookey.


----------



## spCrossing (May 28, 2015)

Has a pear from Prabha


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

You're about 5'4" as of March 11th.


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2015)

Your Steam username is the same as your username here.


----------



## tumut (May 28, 2015)

You like Lady Gaga.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 28, 2015)

You have 6 friends, including me.


----------



## Llust (May 28, 2015)

You like anime


----------



## Myst (May 28, 2015)

Soushi said:


> You like anime



Simple made your signature and they did an excellent job~


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2015)

a large amounts of their post are in the "you're banned"game thread

​


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## tumut (May 29, 2015)

A turt.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

some black and white thing


----------



## Nele (May 29, 2015)

loves turtles


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 29, 2015)

Joined this month.


----------



## milkyi (May 29, 2015)

Their NN ID is Aidgum


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

has two waifu's


----------



## spCrossing (May 29, 2015)

The best hippie turt i know.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

> odango atama


----------



## Nele (May 29, 2015)

~Stalking again

You've been posting much! :3


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

peach is their native fruit


----------



## Nele (May 29, 2015)

Is in the group:Collectibles Emporium~


----------



## spCrossing (May 29, 2015)

Your name is Mabel.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

has a popsicle


----------



## spCrossing (May 29, 2015)

Has a Poke Ball


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 29, 2015)

NNID is darren98.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

has a tumblr


----------



## spCrossing (May 29, 2015)

Has made it to over 17,000 posts


----------



## milkyi (May 29, 2015)

Noiru said:


> has two waifu's



I actually have 5 Hatsune Miku Akame Tomoko Rose Quartz and Luka Megurine

Also the person above probs like sailor moon


----------



## Bowie (May 29, 2015)

Your favourite Five Nights at Freddy's animatronic is the same as mine!


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 29, 2015)

"Under Pressure" is their user title.


----------



## Bowie (May 29, 2015)

If you're being rude, you're in a bad mood. Hey, that rhymes!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

Likes Lady Gaga apparently


----------



## Jamborenium (May 29, 2015)

Has a pinwheel.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 29, 2015)

Started a signature shop.


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2015)

thinks someone is a cabbit


----------



## Fine (May 29, 2015)

^^^ I think someone might have a fetish for turtles? XD


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 29, 2015)

You're username is Fine.

I tried to make a pun...


----------



## You got mail! (May 29, 2015)

Your DA is 4500-5284-7936


----------



## mintellect (May 29, 2015)

Used the same symbol in their sig to show obtained dreamies as me! AND same native fruit.

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND WE SHARE THREE DREAMIES!


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

likes pink


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

made a thread about the worse Christmas music on 12-14-2014​


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

year 201

i dont think anyone was javing internet by then lol

"neboobs"


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> year 201
> 
> i dont think anyone was javing internet by then lol
> 
> "neboobs"



has a sore tum right meow


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

is correct


----------



## Jamborenium (May 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> year 201
> 
> i dont think anyone was javing internet by then lol
> 
> "neboobs"



Just made me realize I made a typo
But yeah meant to say 2014 lol


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 30, 2015)

Just realized they made a typo.


----------



## milkyi (May 30, 2015)

Has 6 collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (May 30, 2015)

has a crapton of waifus


----------



## milkyi (May 30, 2015)

Is the turt queen


----------



## mintellect (May 30, 2015)

Has 4 cakes. I want that many cakes IRL. More would be nice too.


----------



## Bowie (May 30, 2015)

Is looking for hybrids and collectibles.


----------



## Myst (May 30, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Is looking for hybrids and collectibles.



You have an ask thread.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 30, 2015)

♥ is their user title.


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> ♥ is their user title.



You changed your avatar recently.


----------



## tumut (May 31, 2015)

You had an ask thread that is now closed.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 31, 2015)

Has been on TBT for 4 months


----------



## Kanaa (May 31, 2015)

you joined January 13th, 2014


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

you talk to someone with a Hatsune Miku avatar


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

likes ducks


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

rides turtles



Noiru said:


> likes ducks



>_>


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2015)

well idk way to get butthurt

doesnt like ducks?


----------



## EndlessElements (May 31, 2015)

thinks i like ducks 



Noiru said:


> well idk way to get butthurt
> 
> doesnt like ducks?



my butt literally does hurt

they're ehh okay i guess


----------



## spCrossing (May 31, 2015)

Favorite Zelda character is Medli


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

You love all your villagers, except for Maelle.


----------



## mintellect (May 31, 2015)

Seems to like Shulk.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

Has made this thread 777 pages.


----------



## mintellect (May 31, 2015)

Wants me to "Look in here"... suspicious.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

You're looking for lots of hybrids.

And the spoiler is legit! Honest!


----------



## mintellect (May 31, 2015)

Joined in December.


----------



## boujee (May 31, 2015)

Likes cake


----------



## spCrossing (May 31, 2015)

NN ID is Keroro....


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

You main Pikachu.


----------



## Cyrene (May 31, 2015)

How's Fiora and Reyn doing?


----------



## Swiftstream (May 31, 2015)

Joined a little bit over a week ago.


----------



## Nele (May 31, 2015)

She is watching school 2015 and orange marmalade


----------



## mintellect (May 31, 2015)

Born ten days before my older cat. (Not including a year)


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

You like cats.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (May 31, 2015)

Has 4 friends


----------



## tumut (May 31, 2015)

You really like Hetalia.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

Has more bells than me right now.


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

You had Olivia adopted not too long ago xD.

EDIT: That was for Slye


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 31, 2015)

Has the 7777th post. Lucky!


----------



## typhoonmoore (May 31, 2015)

Woah, I just realized that! You gotz 5 friends x3


----------



## Myst (May 31, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> Woah, I just realized that! You gotz 5 friends x3



Your signature is a work-in-progress.


----------



## Bowie (May 31, 2015)

You're leaving soon, which I really hope you change your mind on.


----------



## Myst (Jun 1, 2015)

Bowie said:


> You're leaving soon, which I really hope you change your mind on.



You are 14 years old. Wow, I thought you'd be older...
Thanks, but my mind is already set. ^^


----------



## Ariel. (Jun 1, 2015)

You've posted a lot.


----------



## Myst (Jun 1, 2015)

A r i e l said:


> You've posted a lot.



This is the first time you've posted in this thread before.


----------



## EndlessElements (Jun 1, 2015)

you're still leaving :/


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

has 1008 btb


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 1, 2015)

Hairy Hippie Turt Queen also has Astral Inner Planet Floating Gold #10.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

also has the #10 collectible


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 1, 2015)

Noiru It looks like you like turtles!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Noiru It looks like you like turtles!
You live in Sweden.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 1, 2015)

has an animated sig


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 1, 2015)

Also has an animated sig.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 1, 2015)

Thinks their art thread is fabulous


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 1, 2015)

You like cake.


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2015)

Likes the smell of oranges.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 1, 2015)

Doesn't have any collectibles.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 1, 2015)

Likes kangaroos.


----------



## tumut (Jun 1, 2015)

You probably remember the Dream cycle drama.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 1, 2015)

Knows about the dream cycle drama.


----------



## tumut (Jun 2, 2015)

Knows that I know.


----------



## Myst (Jun 2, 2015)

Slye said:


> Knows that I know.



You used to have a signature but now, it's gone... or you're just hiding it...


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 2, 2015)

*Total Messages: 3239*


----------



## Myst (Jun 2, 2015)

PacificMayorAlex said:


> *Total Messages: 3239*



There has only been 236 visits to your profile so far.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

leaving soon


----------



## boujee (Jun 2, 2015)

~wiggle eyebrows~
Is a hairy turtle hippie


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

havent talked to you in ages


----------



## tumut (Jun 2, 2015)

Made an ask thread recently,


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 2, 2015)

User title is: Bleve


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

like the you've got mail film?


----------



## Javocado (Jun 2, 2015)

big dong


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 2, 2015)

Noiru said:


> like the you've got mail film?



Never heard of it. Inspiration came from seeing a familiar username on an online game except that the o was replaced with 0 and other letters. 

stalk: has 2 green candies.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

The animal species they have most in their town, are rabbits


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

is a spider damn


----------



## Zingy (Jun 2, 2015)

...SAY WHAT?


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 2, 2015)

Just joined here.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

has 2 candies


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 2, 2015)

Also has two candies


----------



## tumut (Jun 2, 2015)

Has a deviantart.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 2, 2015)

You are lurking for Jeremiah, apparently.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 2, 2015)

has mario kart 8 and the smash games


----------



## Rasha (Jun 2, 2015)

likes the color green for some reason....


----------



## Eievui (Jun 2, 2015)

You're an Aquarius


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 2, 2015)

You don't have an avatar.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 4, 2015)

You changed your avatar and user title several days ago.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Your birthday is in april


----------



## himeki (Jun 4, 2015)

You are a mix of Lazy and Smug type.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

your sig is made by Simple


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

has 506 btb


----------



## himeki (Jun 4, 2015)

is terrible on CaH


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

loves kyubey...??!!!??!?!! really omg same hahahah


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

(is not that bad lel evvie)

is laughing weirdly in their post


----------



## PacificMayorAlex (Jun 4, 2015)

Too much in love wit dem turtles!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

lives to give


----------



## tumut (Jun 4, 2015)

Has more normal villagers than is holy.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 4, 2015)

(yehhhh.... gotta kick someone out..) 

has a waluigi easter egg


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

doesnt have one


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

They joined in October


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

Likes to mention my neboobs alot


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 4, 2015)

Likes neboobs

Edit: ninja'd :/

Edit:2 loves my username. Thank you!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

likes a-ha?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 4, 2015)

Loves idfldnsndt


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 4, 2015)

Has 3 cakes.


----------



## himeki (Jun 4, 2015)

thinks he has the monado when really it is i >:>


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

has signatures by simple


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

Is a neboob turt


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

It appears that you are a chronic master baiter.

And by that I mean you like fishing.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 4, 2015)

Doesn't have an avatar.


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes I do, it's just that you can't see it if you're colorblind.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 4, 2015)

Thinks I'm colorblind



Spoiler



I'm not.


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

Is in denial about being colorblind.


----------



## Angelmarina (Jun 4, 2015)

Needs an invention to prevent the loss of keys.


----------



## Serk102 (Jun 4, 2015)

I was going to say that's strangely accurate, then I checked out what I wrote on my profile!

Anyways, you're the same age as me apparently!!!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 4, 2015)

is not a bot....though, that's what they all say >:V​


----------



## xara (Jun 4, 2015)

Isn't watching the door


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 4, 2015)

is javing a ball.


----------



## MagKV (Jun 5, 2015)

You live in Sweden


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 5, 2015)

Dosen't know what Nebudelic's avatar is.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 5, 2015)

Messages a lot of people


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 5, 2015)

Had 45 less bells than me.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 6, 2015)

their NL character's name is John


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 6, 2015)

Digimon fan.


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2015)

Is 16 years young.


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 7, 2015)

Lives in one of the following countries.

    Bulgaria
    Cyprus
    Estonia
    Finland (including ?land)
    Greece
    Latvia
    Lithuania
    Moldova
    Romania
    Turkey
    Ukraine
    Egypt
    Israel
    Lebanon
    Palestinian territories
    Syria
    Russia - Kaliningrad Time
Botswana
Burundi
Swaziland
Zambia
Zimbabwe
Democratic Republic of the Congo (eastern half)
    Kasai-Occidental, Kasai-Oriental, Katanga, Maniema, Nord-Kivu, Orientale, Sud-Kivu
Lesotho
Libya
Rwanda
Malawi
Mozambique


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 7, 2015)

likes the anime blue exorcist


----------



## Sinister (Jun 7, 2015)

Joined the forum on April 5th, 2014.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

GMT+2 is their timezone


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

is the 7,866th person to post on this tread.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 7, 2015)

Would want villagers to sell their fish and bugs displayed in their house.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 7, 2015)

Apologizes in advance if they're being rood.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2015)

Your signature was made by A r i e l


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Is an average guy


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

they're 15 years old


----------



## tumut (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh hey you're Zamielon now

- - - Post Merge - - -

Zamielmon*


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 9, 2015)

Thought about changing your username.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

they can't/couldn't right click in the forums


/right clicking intensifies/


----------



## xara (Jun 9, 2015)

Wants to be cute yet spooky


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 9, 2015)

Has over 1000 bells.



Zamielmon said:


> they can't/couldn't right click in the forums
> 
> 
> /right clicking intensifies/



Now it's working again.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Has over 1000 bells.
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's working again.



I cured it :U with my awesomeness

has a delicious looking cake, now I want to have some cake >:C I would get a mini one but it's way too damn hot to take that long of a walk thanks a lot Plasma and your cake collectible


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 9, 2015)

Your birthday was over a week ago


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 9, 2015)

Has an art shop


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 9, 2015)

Has 24 friends, including me.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 9, 2015)

has me in their friend list

wow what a loser having me in their friend list


----------



## tokkio (Jun 9, 2015)

has a goal to be very very cute but also very very _*spooky *_


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 9, 2015)

Your average posts per day so far is 10.57


----------



## Hawkward (Jun 10, 2015)

Has 7 Wi-fi ratings, all of them positive.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Likes naruto


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 10, 2015)

Has got 281 bells :O


----------



## himeki (Jun 10, 2015)

I know where you are


----------



## Black Cat (Jun 10, 2015)

I know where u live


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

is a cool kat


----------



## Hawkward (Jun 10, 2015)

_the_ turt queen


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

likes avenger/marvel a lot


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Svensk


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

gillar att stalka mig


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> gillar att stalka mig



Du ?r en vacker tidning


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

the fuq


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Noiru said:


> the fuq



Just married me


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

You don't feel like dancing 


Lazy fuq

Jk


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

that sig creeps me out


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

That's stalking yourself, not me 


You fail at this( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

im stalking u and ur sig

also im not married to that lazy dance person


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Stop stalking my sig ffs it has anxiety issues you make it nervous 

Fact about you: you _are_ married to the lazy dance person, you just don't realize it yet. You'll wake up in the middle of the night, and you'll roll over in your bed and find....


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

.. a shogun lol.

also likes creepy barbie dolls


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Nope, you'll find a nugget. 


Also thinks barbie dolls are creepy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

yours are

also u meanie


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

They're not _mine_, so your fact is invalid.

I am not mean, how dare you ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

stop saying we're married then i dont like dancing anyways

yours as in your signature lol


----------



## tumut (Jun 10, 2015)

You're Noiru.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

Was born in the same year as me


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

joined november 28 2013


----------



## mintellect (Jun 10, 2015)

recently spent 30000 BELLS


----------



## kitanii (Jun 10, 2015)

You like cake!


----------



## mintellect (Jun 10, 2015)

has double the amount of cakes as me


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 10, 2015)

Is stalking someone. That all is what matters.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 10, 2015)

Is a Monado Boy


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 10, 2015)

wants FL friends


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Has a feather


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 10, 2015)

Seems to like barbies or something like that.


----------



## kitanii (Jun 10, 2015)

Is an artist who likes to also write stories!


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

they have so much cake, sooooo much cake


----------



## kitanii (Jun 10, 2015)

is very spoopy but also cute :^)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 10, 2015)

Complimented me.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 10, 2015)

Has a tumblr.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

they have an art shop


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Is supposed to be watching the door, but isn't O_O


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

clears FC's list every Sunday


----------



## mintellect (Jun 10, 2015)

Seems to enjoy psycho dead hypnotized folders


----------



## xara (Jun 10, 2015)

Had their signature made by A r i e l


----------



## mintellect (Jun 10, 2015)

gets in peoples faces whenever they say crepe for some reason


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

is stuck in a tree


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 10, 2015)

Likes Digimon (Zamielmon in particular)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 10, 2015)

Reset their town somehow.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 10, 2015)

Posts a lot of Pony Reaction videos


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 10, 2015)

Has an art thread


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 10, 2015)

Has visitor rules.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

drew a really good looking drawing of Freya
ninja'd the sh!t out of me


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 10, 2015)

Got ninja'd recently


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

is a freaking potato (french fries and hashbrowns are cool though )


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 10, 2015)

will join me in the hunt


----------



## tokkio (Jun 10, 2015)

will lead the hunters


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 10, 2015)

Joined in November last year.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 10, 2015)

Working on a dreamie list.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 10, 2015)

Has a Mario Kart 8 License.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 10, 2015)

Opened up an art shop in the museum.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 10, 2015)

Is an artist, like me

- - - Post Merge - - -



You got mail! said:


> Opened up an art shop in the museum.



Has Mira in your town.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 10, 2015)

Is 16 years old x3


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2015)

Is a freaking potato


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Lives in a cozy bed


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

loves jake.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Noiru said:


> loves jake.



Yes! He called me his friend 


Alsooooooooo. Has a sore throat


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

lives in Australia 8)

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk srry if im wrong haha


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Ew yes. 

ENJOYS stalking me e.e


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 12, 2015)

lol u gave a lot of clues tbh

likes to give clues

- - - Post Merge - - -

plus i have a friend in nz and its v close to ur timezone too


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Loves bacon.


----------



## tumut (Jun 12, 2015)

Gave away Hugh at one point.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

"bleve"


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Owns a ps vita


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

has 3 cakes


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Good job. Nearly has 18 000 posts


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

Because  of them I lost the game.


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2015)

Lost the game because of idfldnsndt


----------



## tumut (Jun 12, 2015)

Should watch American Horror Story.


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2015)

Thinks I should watch American Horror Story 









which I will never ever do


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 12, 2015)

One of their dream  villagers is zell.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 12, 2015)

Has an interesting goal.

Ninja'd =V
Is thanking everyone.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

hah yeah it has some meaning though 

has an orange


----------



## xara (Jun 12, 2015)

Does not have an orange


----------



## tumut (Jun 12, 2015)

Has about 1.1 k tbt


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 12, 2015)

Was born on May 16th, 1999


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

likes Ruby


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 12, 2015)

Would give away organs for 9 more white feathers.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Would give away organs for 9 more white feathers.



lol it was a joke

has a tumblr


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 12, 2015)

Hahahahahah......... Likes turtles. ( WAY too obvious)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 12, 2015)

Has a signature under a spoiler.



Noiru said:


> lol it was a joke



I know


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2015)

knows it was a joke


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 12, 2015)

You're offline at the time of this post.


----------



## tumut (Jun 12, 2015)

Your tumblr used to be plasmapower1 iirc.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 12, 2015)

Got the name of my old tumblr username wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

has 200 btb


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 13, 2015)

is a cool turt


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Is a turt burger huehuehe burglar


----------



## Azza (Jun 13, 2015)

Likes unicorns


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

That required 0 stalking lol

Has recieved 10 positive wifi ratings this month


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2015)

is hungry


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Noiru said:


> is hungry



Omfg no. 

Is married to me


----------



## Kiki Kitty (Jun 13, 2015)

You like Fantasy Life (Good choice by the way)


----------



## tumut (Jun 13, 2015)

Has a cycling thread.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Has a waluigi egggggggg


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 13, 2015)

Is in Australia.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 13, 2015)

You're a freaking potato.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 13, 2015)

Was previously a brony.


----------



## tumut (Jun 13, 2015)

Monado boy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Spams ponies and ninja'd me


----------



## xara (Jun 13, 2015)

Thinks 4-7 am is the best time of day


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 13, 2015)

Has 1.1K bells exactly.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Cant even stalk


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 13, 2015)

You're 15.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 13, 2015)

Heh has tumblr


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 13, 2015)

Was having a conversation via visitor messages with mysonicplush.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 13, 2015)

Joined 10 days before Christmas


----------



## tumut (Jun 13, 2015)

Likes cats.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 13, 2015)

Is 3 bells more from having 666 bells.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 13, 2015)

You started a thread about the AC plaza.


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 13, 2015)

You greet people on a daily basis with "Whas good".


----------



## axo (Jun 13, 2015)

You have 2 kids.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 13, 2015)

is new to the site, hello new person  |ʘ‿ʘ)╯


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 14, 2015)

changed their username


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

they're on a semi-hiatus


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 14, 2015)

only had one octopus =[


----------



## axo (Jun 14, 2015)

"You're the number 1 turt burglar in town"


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2015)

Loves Markiplier (*cough* Warfstache *cough*)


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 14, 2015)

_Has no listed friends on this forum._


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 14, 2015)

is the fedora champ m'lady


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

Likes to use the word no


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2015)

Has mastered karate.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

Likes to use caps


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 15, 2015)

Has burger a*s


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2015)

That's aspergers my fine, shell-fitted friend.

Likes turtles

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's aspergers my fine, shell-fitted friend.

Camburn is your soulmate


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

is javing a ball


----------



## tumut (Jun 15, 2015)

Turt royalty.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 15, 2015)

has  turt egg


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Has le spinny pinny wheel


----------



## Rasha (Jun 15, 2015)

has so much time on their hands


----------



## tumut (Jun 15, 2015)

Pink and furry


----------



## Rasha (Jun 15, 2015)

is close to reaching 4k posts, you can do it!


----------



## tumut (Jun 15, 2015)

You're in my pants. Nice.


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 15, 2015)

Your profile has 3,316 visits so far.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 15, 2015)

Has 39 visitor messages.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

they live in Canada


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

Is a wood spirit lol


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 15, 2015)

Likes cheese.


----------



## tumut (Jun 15, 2015)

Likes Xenoblade.


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

Im assuming likes adventure time :3

I <3 Me-Mow


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 15, 2015)

Has Bob in their signature (presumably as a dreamie).


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Has a wii u


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 15, 2015)

is getting married to frozen


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

Their FC is 0190-0348-2659 lol im stalking your address huehuehuehuehuehueheu


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 15, 2015)

Loves cheese


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

Has 3 cakes. SHARE PLEASE.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 15, 2015)

Also seems to have an obsession with cake.


----------



## axo (Jun 15, 2015)

Has candy. *Steals*


----------



## Liseli (Jun 15, 2015)

Likes to share cheese with a girl named Liseli.
Please do.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 15, 2015)

I ascertained that you like to play a lot of basement games.


----------



## Liseli (Jun 15, 2015)

Pft.
Has an amazing GFX Shop.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

Has Punchy the best lazy kitty in your town.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Changed your avatar.


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2015)

Changed their avatar.


----------



## Liseli (Jun 16, 2015)

Has a purple egg.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Has a larger mailbox than me.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 16, 2015)

Has Bob in their town!


----------



## misstayleigh (Jun 16, 2015)

Was recently listening to Walk The Moon! xx


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

they use peaches to mark the dream villagers they have obtained


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Recently changed their sig


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

unicorns, unicorns everywhere everyday. unicorns who are moody and like carrots!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

perv cookies


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

turts and feathers and woohoo


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

squids wink wonk


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

ALL BELLS ARE GONE! TOTALLY WORTH IT FOR TEH FEATHER YEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

ALL THE SPLATOON HYPE

(yes it was)


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

thanked everyone on this site....you're welcome :3


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

i has a fair patch noot noot


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

leiks teh type in Engrish cuz wynaut!


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

is typing like a weeblel


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

is still online


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

Does not have a bedtime


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

likes crayworthy barbie dolls


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2015)

MayorDragon was your original username.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

is stalking that thread xD


----------



## xara (Jun 16, 2015)

Won't send money to kawaii Asian girls


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Is an only child


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

unicorns wheee


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 16, 2015)

hippie turt unicorns wheee


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Likes cat villagers


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

cakes wheee


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 16, 2015)

Is clearly obsessed with magical creatures like hippie turtles.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Has Japanese text that I don't know what it means as their user title.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

has a sonic oc avatar that looks like a digimon


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 16, 2015)

Joined tbt on my birthday


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 16, 2015)

Likes to write with run-on sentences.Sorry for being a grammar Nazi!

Also likes crackers.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Town is named Sleep.



R-Cookies said:


> has a sonic oc avatar that looks like a digimon


You don't know where my avatar came from, do You?


----------



## Rasha (Jun 16, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Town is named Sleep.
> 
> 
> You don't know where my avatar came from, do You?



believes I need more enlightenment...they're right...


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

has became a kid, or maybe they're a squid?


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 16, 2015)

Addicted to turtles and has thus become the Turtley Overlady.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 16, 2015)

*turt queen

has a chicken obsession


----------



## tumut (Jun 16, 2015)

Likes dank ice cream.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo is killing them.


----------



## Sinister (Jun 16, 2015)

Joined on December 15th, 2014.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

their avatar and signature are black and white.


----------



## roroselle (Jun 16, 2015)

Birthday was on May 31st

happy belated birthday lol


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 16, 2015)

You're unavailable to play right now.


----------



## okaimii (Jun 16, 2015)

You live in Canada.


----------



## roroselle (Jun 16, 2015)

At 2:34pm you were viewing someone's (or yourself) activity stream 

lol


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 16, 2015)

you like purple, I'm guessing


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 16, 2015)

you have two acnl towns


----------



## roroselle (Jun 17, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> you like purple, I'm guessing



oh that obvious? hahaha



the person that tried to kill you, should have tried harder


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

likes panda +1


----------



## zeoli (Jun 17, 2015)

Ninja'd
you like turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2015)

likes some anime in their sig


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

You think HuniePop is awesome.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 17, 2015)

Doesnt like deer in acnl


----------



## peachy13 (Jun 17, 2015)

At 1:08pm (EST), you were craving death how lovely


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

Has a generic villager avatar.


----------



## tumut (Jun 17, 2015)

Doesn't wanna visit Encyclopedia Dramatica.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

You liked my avatar.


----------



## Forek (Jun 17, 2015)

You have a tumblr

You know nothin about me


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

Thinks I know nothin about them.


----------



## Forek (Jun 17, 2015)

I am a mystery.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

Isn't stalking me.


----------



## Forek (Jun 17, 2015)

Doesn't like ions


----------



## Ami (Jun 17, 2015)

Joined last week


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 17, 2015)

Was born on April 3rd.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 18, 2015)

Recommended me Freedom Planet.


----------



## tumut (Jun 18, 2015)

You main Lucas now, used to b pika.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 18, 2015)

has a waluigi easter egg collectible eheh


----------



## tumut (Jun 18, 2015)

Doesn't have a waluigi egg collectible


----------



## misstayleigh (Jun 18, 2015)

Recently made an exchange to adopt Jeremiah B-)


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Likes watching hannibal


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 18, 2015)

Your sig was made by emmatheweirdo


----------



## tumut (Jun 18, 2015)

Likes rabbits I assume.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 18, 2015)

Assumes that you got mail likes rabbits


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 19, 2015)

Has easy-to-obtain collectibles.


----------



## Mick (Jun 19, 2015)

The person above trades apples for turtles.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 19, 2015)

Seems to think hes a duckling.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

artist


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

hella active


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

They'e a 8ITCH

((okay not really 0m0 I'm sorry}}

They Ninja'd me :c


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

Zamielmon said:


> They'e a 8ITCH
> 
> ((okay not really 0m0 I'm sorry}}
> 
> They Ninja'd me :c




lmao, I'm sorry kiddo


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

Joined 3 days after me.


----------



## tumut (Jun 19, 2015)

Joined 3 days after Xenuet.


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 19, 2015)

omg, I'm just noticing that daaannggg. 
and for you daanng you have posted a lot of stuff, good job !


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 19, 2015)

You joined on my birthday :0


----------



## tumut (Jun 19, 2015)

You haven't seen Spirited Away yet.


----------



## axo (Jun 19, 2015)

You laid a purple egg. That's fun


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 19, 2015)

You're cheesy.


----------



## axo (Jun 19, 2015)

I sure am! 

You are a dragon girl


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 19, 2015)

Cheese, cheese, cheese.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

Likes earth bound 


Xenuet said:


> lmao, I'm sorry kiddo


>calling me kiddo
>is 25

U WOT M8


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2015)

You're my mom


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm her mom somehow


----------



## tumut (Jun 19, 2015)

Neboobs.


----------



## AC Jayson (Jun 19, 2015)

You currently have 805 bells!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 19, 2015)

Long Time AC Player.


----------



## tumut (Jun 19, 2015)

Can't stop playing splatoon.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2015)

ur laptop died in school on may 12th


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 19, 2015)

Your NN ID is: Bunneeeh


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

just an average guy


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 20, 2015)

Gets mistaken for a dood


----------



## zeoli (Jun 20, 2015)

Has cute sprites under spoiler!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 20, 2015)

Makes cute sprites, and also I always read your name Oily all the time.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 20, 2015)

Likes turtles.. alot


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 20, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Likes turtles.. alot



Addicted to flight rising


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 20, 2015)

Has an ACNL town named Salem


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 20, 2015)

Has a talk show thread.


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

IS a Dragon Girl


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 20, 2015)

Doesn't have a signature.


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Has a tumblr


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

likes collecting


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 20, 2015)

Has an adorable signature XD


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

Her Birthday is on July 5


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 20, 2015)

Suddenly has a signature.


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 20, 2015)

has red candy collectible


----------



## Xenuet (Jun 20, 2015)

Likes lazy deer villagers

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Suddenly has a signature.




Kind of got one cause of you XD


----------



## Forek (Jun 20, 2015)

Got a sig becuz a plasmapwr :O


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 20, 2015)

Liked my username.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 20, 2015)

Responded to forek


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

won something from spin the wheel


----------



## Forek (Jun 21, 2015)

Bought 1/6 of the toy hammer stock.


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 21, 2015)

Obtained a Yellow Feather from Hikari on 28 December.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Om my god a stalker! JK

Has a GIF sig


----------



## Aestivate (Jun 21, 2015)

Has an average average post number of 1.08 per day.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 21, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> Obtained a Yellow Feather from Hikari on 28 December.



Thats dont really sound right, he just signed up xD


----------



## zeoli (Jun 21, 2015)

You joined on November 3, 2013


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 21, 2015)

You made your own avatar.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

got fauna from someone


----------



## You got mail! (Jun 21, 2015)

Accepted an art request from Ana^^


----------



## piichinu (Jun 21, 2015)

has seen oliy's sprites


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 21, 2015)

they have got themselves 5 toy hammers, what they plan on doing those hammers is still not known
I will have to go into further investigation.


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 22, 2015)

it was your b-day on the 31st & i somehow missed that and didnt say happy birthday so happy 22 days late birthday ;0;


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

Ya own alot of houses


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

is probably related to kenshingumi...?


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

tokkio said:


> is probably related to kenshingumi...?




How can ya tell 

But seriously, how can you tell?


Also,
 You have 2k posts.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 22, 2015)

Forek said:


> How can ya tell
> 
> But seriously, how can you tell?
> 
> ...



heheh i can read minds 

nah but lol you share a 3ds right soooo heheh most likely siblings?


----------



## Forek (Jun 22, 2015)

tokkio said:


> heheh i can read minds
> 
> nah but lol you share a 3ds right soooo heheh most likely siblings?



Yea, i never got around to buying one so i just use his


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

Hasn't had a VM conversation yet


----------



## tumut (Jun 22, 2015)

Used to be buneee.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 22, 2015)

Lives in Pennsylvania.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 22, 2015)

Lives on the moon.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 22, 2015)

You're 2 inches taller than me.

Couldn't bother waiting for me to post.


----------



## tumut (Jun 22, 2015)

Simple made you a new sig.


----------



## boujee (Jun 23, 2015)

Has a lot of VMs about trading and village gaining


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

your most recent message was from 06-21-2015 05:49 AM


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 23, 2015)

Got a new avatar.


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 23, 2015)

Lives in New Brunswick, Canada.

(Such a lovely place, by the way. The entire country is nothing like Texas!)


----------



## kikiiii (Jun 23, 2015)

your sig was updated on the 8th ;y


----------



## Ami (Jun 23, 2015)

has two peaches


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

has two towns


----------



## tumut (Jun 23, 2015)

Likes Godzilla.


----------



## Hayze (Jun 23, 2015)

You smell like peanut butter cookies.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

has a rotating sig i think..???


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

got a new avatar today


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

got hamz and eggz


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

its my yoshi production facility

stop killing time too often


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

stop having 8.48 posts per day


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

rename rhis the stalker forum you joind a year and one after my brother


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 23, 2015)

Has a brother.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 23, 2015)

i see your buying a sig from simple


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

and so did you!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 23, 2015)

Your signature is dead, Jim!


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

You blog about gaming, mostly animal crossing


----------



## tumut (Jun 23, 2015)

Has the avatar width expansion.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

Has a Waluigi egg dated 04-06-2015


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 23, 2015)

Has Korean text as their user title.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

has a Tumblr


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Likes korean dramas.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

likes music, gaming, and collecting


----------



## milkyi (Jun 23, 2015)

They probably like ducks


----------



## piichinu (Jun 23, 2015)

Similar to deerui


----------



## milkyi (Jun 23, 2015)

has 5 toy hammers


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

is on invisible mode


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

is obsessed with Exo and probably Kpop in general, they probably also heard of BAP, TVXQ, Teem Top and Shinee


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Probably likes fish.


----------



## Miye27 (Jun 23, 2015)

Doesn't have a single wi-fi feedback.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 23, 2015)

u joined yesterday


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 23, 2015)

You like cherries.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 23, 2015)

Your town's native fruit are apples


----------



## tumut (Jun 23, 2015)

Likes some Asian boy band.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 23, 2015)

born on may 16


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 24, 2015)

is sweating nervously


----------



## Jacob (Jun 24, 2015)

is a millionaire?


----------



## tokkio (Jun 24, 2015)

created the game about changing/adding words


----------



## tumut (Jun 28, 2015)

You were wiling to pay a lot for the following items
-barrel x6
-keg x6
-jolly roger 
-ship cannon x2
-ship deck


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Your Town's name is Outset


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

You're selling/trading Frita in the Villager Trading Plaza


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2015)

Their native fruit is the peach


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

neboobs


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 28, 2015)

Still wants the neboobs.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jun 28, 2015)

Has created a puppetmon in deviantart.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

Watches Kdramas


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

like some kpop dude


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

likes turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 28, 2015)

has a pear


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 28, 2015)

Has an apple!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 28, 2015)

Also has an apple.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Also has an apple.



Idk ignore me


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 28, 2015)

You said I liked minigolf.

You were too late. I saw what you put.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Hahaha, I'm just being stupid at 1:45am. Idk


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2015)

Has Ankha in their town


----------



## Rasha (Jun 28, 2015)

has a very cute mayor and town


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Is wierd


----------



## tumut (Jun 29, 2015)

Won a cherry collectible.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm going to pull a Kotaku, and say that they have changed their avatar.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

has a orange collectible


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 29, 2015)

Is lurking for Mira. 

I'm doing it too after restarting my town. For the 5th time or so.


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 29, 2015)

has a pear


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 3, 2015)

Has two towns.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Jul 3, 2015)

Made a post here:http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?294576-Game-Wish-List&p=5054920&highlight=#post5054920
at 5/31/15 8:57PM.


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

you entered a giveaway for 15 million bells last months.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 3, 2015)

You have your name as your avatar.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 3, 2015)

Was born on January 4th


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 3, 2015)

Drew their own signature.


----------



## duckvely (Jul 3, 2015)

their Mario Kart ID number is 6197


----------



## tassberri (Jul 3, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> their Mario Kart ID number is 6197



you save your vilagers' moving letters. so cute


----------



## tokkio (Jul 4, 2015)

you posted in the 'rate the avatar above you' thread even tho u dun have one


----------



## tumut (Jul 4, 2015)

Doesn't like their username


----------



## boujee (Jul 4, 2015)

had a brief discussion in helping video game characters, such a toon lonk


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 4, 2015)

"hot lips"


----------



## Rasha (Jul 4, 2015)

they have 99% booze in their blood


----------



## duckvely (Jul 4, 2015)

They play Splatoon


----------



## Rasha (Jul 11, 2015)

they are obsessed with kpop music


----------



## Espurr (Jul 11, 2015)

They want to paint the world pink using acrylic paint.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Rasha (Jul 11, 2015)

Spoiler: *shivers*



View attachment 132581


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 11, 2015)

Is shivering.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 11, 2015)

Has been looking for Amelia for days, and paying.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 11, 2015)

Likes cats and marshal?


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

created the whisper down the lane game heheh


----------



## Clavis (Jul 12, 2015)

Is impatient for Fire Emblem: Fates, which is honestly perfectly understandable


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 12, 2015)

Is from France.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

needs two villagers


----------



## Clavis (Jul 12, 2015)

Likes Blondie.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

kind of, better than most crap out there

lurking for a couple of villagers


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 12, 2015)

Changed their name.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

actually more like going back to it

has a 10 collectible


----------



## Clavis (Jul 12, 2015)

also has a 10 collectible


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 12, 2015)

Dosen't have a 10 collectable.


----------



## MayorBambie (Jul 12, 2015)

You aquired Mira 5 days ago


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

has a sig by mayorevvie


----------



## tokkio (Jul 12, 2015)

got marshal from pikachitu on march 15, 2014


----------



## tassberri (Jul 13, 2015)

you disapprove of the #dontjudgechallenge


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

makes cute sprites


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

whoops double post lol


----------



## tassberri (Jul 13, 2015)

that's sweet, tanks

has a cool siggy


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

made their own sprite! which is coolio


----------



## MayorBambie (Jul 13, 2015)

Your first collectable was a yellow candy


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

has a turt egg


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

has a white feather


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

is sweating nervously


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

is a hairy hippie turt queen


----------



## peachies (Jul 13, 2015)

_made account in 2014._​


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

is a pro cat lover


----------



## Rasha (Jul 13, 2015)

Thinks I'm their mother. Aww


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 13, 2015)

Lost from me in a soup cooking battle


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

is correct about me lel turts <3


----------



## Rasha (Jul 13, 2015)

Is Noiru


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

is obviously correct meep meep


----------



## Rasha (Jul 13, 2015)

Likes to use silly play on words (jav, lel...)


----------



## Clavis (Jul 13, 2015)

still has an awesome profile pic


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2015)

has a huge sig..


----------



## tokkio (Jul 13, 2015)

username is a reference to a film


----------



## biibii (Jul 13, 2015)

is a super nerd


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 13, 2015)

A pyromaniac


----------



## Espurr (Jul 13, 2015)

Lucas, so much Lucas.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Espurr (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, that's right...  I took the place of Isabelle...

Has candies placed in the order of a traffic light...  of failure.


----------



## Clavis (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 14, 2015)

Your dream villager is Chester! XD


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 14, 2015)

Favorite villager is Rosie.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 14, 2015)

Posted in 6 in the morning, at least according to my time.


----------



## KantoKraze (Jul 14, 2015)

likes many nintendo games!


----------



## Espurr (Jul 14, 2015)

Lurking for Moe.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 15, 2015)

Espurr espurr espurr


----------



## Espurr (Jul 15, 2015)

Nine birth stones and a popsicle.


----------



## Mango (Jul 15, 2015)

Espurr said:


> Nine birth stones and a popsicle.



u like fruit


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 15, 2015)

Also has a popsicle


----------



## tokkio (Jul 15, 2015)

has a brand new fabulous art thread


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 15, 2015)

Is sweating nervously


----------



## Clavis (Jul 15, 2015)

Needed signatures for Kitt the 30th september 2014, due to a lack of hats.


----------



## device (Jul 15, 2015)

ninja'd


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 15, 2015)

You're not active.


----------



## GoldWatson (Jul 15, 2015)

Animal Crossing has ruined your life.


----------



## Nele (Jul 16, 2015)

You don't like xbox


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

has a cycling thread


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

"sweats nervously"


----------



## Lady Black (Jul 16, 2015)

Turts are life.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

that avatar reminds me of Broken Blossoms movie...


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

changed sig from thank you everyone to #tymekoary never forget.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

doesnt want to change their avatar


----------



## tokkio (Jul 16, 2015)

probs wants me 2 change my avatar bc its so crepe lmaooo


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 16, 2015)

yes it is creepy


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 17, 2015)

Recently changed their username.


----------



## tokkio (Jul 17, 2015)

tumblr url is same as their tbt username


----------



## Rasha (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## spCrossing (Jul 17, 2015)

Vladimer is everywhere


----------



## tokkio (Jul 17, 2015)

has tumblr and deviantart accounts, and also an art thread


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 17, 2015)

Thinks that Godzilla is a freaky binch.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 17, 2015)

Has a brand new fabulous art thread.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 17, 2015)

The Jell-O knows something that I do not.  Oh, the suspense.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 17, 2015)

Your NNID is just numbers.


----------



## Stormykitts (Jul 18, 2015)

You live in Canada :>


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Your signature is just a lioid with sunglasses,u live in australia,ur acnl town name is kotobuki


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 19, 2015)

Your signature was put into a spoiler by admins.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

*cries*yeah,i know it T-T
Oh,and for not break the rules,u live in Canada,New brunswick,u play MK8 and SSB4,U use the yoshi bike,crimson slim,cloud glider and mario,in SSB4,u use the monado boy,i mean,shulk and you use tumblr,in tumblr u have a sky background and you blog crap


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 19, 2015)

is named after a tv block that i miss dearly.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 19, 2015)

Who doesn't T_T *starts crying by nostalgia meanwhile watches Sonic X and W.I.T.C.H*
Oh...Great,i made it again!
Yo name is darren,your 17,your DeviantArt is sp19047,your tumblr background haves villagers shadows


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

Their town fruit is the same as mine,peaches


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 19, 2015)

you're a honeyholic


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 19, 2015)

You live in a cardboard box in California


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

On the 27th of june, something happened in your animal crossing town. You were randomly wandering through your town, and met eyes with an intruder. A small, yellow, child feline, who was wearing a school uniform and who had a weird moustache on her forehead. Katie. You tried to get rid of her, and ever offered 10000 bells for someone to babysit the adventure loving cat, and managed to make her leave your town.


----------



## jiny (Jul 20, 2015)

Your birthday is July 23, you live in France and you're sane.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 20, 2015)

your 11 and you played accf when u was 6


----------



## Rasha (Jul 21, 2015)

Likes using capslock


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 22, 2015)

Deleted town of Paradise.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 22, 2015)

is wrong. new town is also "Paradise" XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

has a big creepy face in sig


----------



## Rasha (Jul 22, 2015)

fluffy hair, glasses, hippie clothing style, has grey eyes and a brown dot on the right one, also likes turtles and colorful colors, best friend is also a turt queen and is married to hugo..also was the first person to add me to their friends list.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

she's a turt princess actually but whatever

and you noticed my spot, that's cool :3 idk if it's partially heterochromia or not but I can't move that eyeball.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 22, 2015)

^ i actually didn't notice it lol you did mention it in a thread somewhere


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 22, 2015)

oh god stalks me waaaay too much


----------



## Rasha (Jul 22, 2015)

not really, I just have a good memory ^^

..sometimes


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 22, 2015)

Wants to eat a certain member called Azza


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 22, 2015)

Your posts per day are 10.68


----------



## Rasha (Jul 22, 2015)

likes quoting people from miiverse


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 22, 2015)

has a pink avi


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2015)

You live in a cardboard box, have 2 towns, and your mayor is named after that girl in the Animal Crossing movie


----------



## Miharu (Jul 23, 2015)

You are 11 years old!~ c:


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 23, 2015)

Your real name is Jasmine, but your alias is Amano Miharu


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

has two mailboxes


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2015)

turt's in a spoiler


----------



## duckvely (Jul 27, 2015)

Has two towns in ACNL


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

You want us to call you baozi


----------



## duckvely (Jul 27, 2015)

said pepperoni is yum in the yuck or yum thread


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 27, 2015)

Lives in California. And loves baozi // Xiumin.


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 27, 2015)

is 5'7


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2015)

likes steven universe


----------



## duckvely (Jul 27, 2015)

made their own signature


----------



## jiny (Jul 28, 2015)

Want people to call you baozi (sorry if I spelled it wrong) and live in Cali


----------



## Miharu (Jul 28, 2015)

Lives in Nevada c:


----------



## Jacob (Jul 28, 2015)

hates the popsicle collectible


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

Real name: Jasmine
Loves: Cosplaying, anime, manga, AC, mw3
Hates:Insects and sour things
Cosplay page: https://www.facebook.com/AmanoMiharuPage
Lives in California


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 28, 2015)

Lives in Spain (Madrid to be precise)
Has exactly 6 friends
Has exactly 35 visitor messages


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

Lives in florida
And has only 10 visitor messages


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

*Illuminate confirmed*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

Lives in my nonexistent attic (?)
He is furry and gay
Absolutely cute and perfect
Can't handle his perfection


----------



## Jacob (Jul 28, 2015)

super cool bro who smoke weed and plays splat


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> super cool bro who smoke weed and plays splat



Yesterday:Im finally gonna reach LVL.20!
Today:Nintendo announces NEW MLG ONLINE MODES+LVL. 50 AND +40 WEAPONS!!!!!1111one
L8r...
Son,wheres the splatoon?
I lost it ._. (breaked it)
Oh! and
Born in July 8 2000
Right now hes seeing a convertation


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 28, 2015)

Simple made your sig


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

has finally changed their avatar


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 28, 2015)

Has 58 Friends


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 28, 2015)

Likes Dagna Ronpa


----------



## Wittle_Munchkin (Jul 28, 2015)

You miss your kittens. :3


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

Your the girl in the pic.
*Wild Miiverse idiot appeared!*:ur so hawt,b mah gf
You love TLOZ
You want to be a youtuber
And you live in California


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

is...online


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

B-but...that i-it?
(starts criying 4ever T_T)


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

- is here everyday all the time
- hates aerosprayers
- can dig swag
- has one of my favorite villagers  (I won't say who)
-  thinks I like Vlad lmao
- is addicted to ac (duh?)
- has buttz as native fruit yum
- prolly likes the idea of stalking lol
- has hidden collectables like me
- likes fish
- likes popcorn 
- likes candy
- and..is online still ^^


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

2stalker4meh


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 28, 2015)

Town is named Weedtown.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 28, 2015)

psh I'm too awesome for you, now go cry ^^

edit: omg sorry I was too slow and got ninja'd! shame on me X3


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 28, 2015)

You joined a few monthes after me


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> psh I'm too awesome for you, now go cry ^^
> 
> edit: omg sorry I was too slow and got ninja'd! shame on me X3



(Starts crying becuase of ur awsumness T_T)
His town name is Aria


----------



## riummi (Jul 28, 2015)

likes BMO too


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jul 28, 2015)

Owns an art shop c:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 28, 2015)

-Lives in Australia
-Hes viewing the thread:Felicity is in Boxes
-Formely known as rayquaza128


----------



## duckvely (Jul 28, 2015)

Is 17 years old


----------



## Luckyislucky (Jul 30, 2015)

your top five favorite villagers are
1. Scoot 
2. Joey 
3. Bill 
4. Pompom 
5. Mint


----------



## riummi (Jul 30, 2015)

you're about to go to art school in august


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

Is going to go to art school!


----------



## duckvely (Jul 30, 2015)

Is on today's top ten posters


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

Your birthday is May 2nd


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

You are awesome nr. 1230


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

Has only 1 collectible


----------



## duckvely (Jul 30, 2015)

Native fruit is peaches


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

Loves k-pop korean guys (?)


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

Loves EXO (if I'm right xD)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got jinxed! xD

LOVES JETIX! (ugh I miss Jetix)


----------



## duckvely (Jul 30, 2015)

Wants Fauna in their town


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 30, 2015)

Faeynia said:


> Loves EXO (if I'm right xD)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Who doesn't?


----------



## duckvely (Jul 30, 2015)

Bought a July birthstone


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

you picked  up lillies and carnations yesterday, however there was a connection error and  the host had to reopen their gates


----------



## duckvely (Jul 30, 2015)

Likes the mermaid set


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

at one point had 6 villagers wear the duck design from the Able sisters


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jul 30, 2015)

Has 2222 bells.


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

posts 11.31 posts per day on average


----------



## Faeynia (Jul 30, 2015)

You re-discovered the planet Pluto


----------



## Fizzii (Jul 30, 2015)

You like Supernatural, which makes me guess you're in other fandoms too?


----------



## duckvely (Jul 30, 2015)

Has Lily in their town


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 30, 2015)

Has no embers


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

Doesn't have any items.


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

It was your birthday a little over a month ago


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

had their sig removed because height rules


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Steam ID:
http://steamcommunity.com/id/pinktatsu/
Playstation Network ID:
Ninja_Unicorn67
Location:
Sweden


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Has 8 friends


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Changes his sig. every 5 sec.



Probably familiar of hapinessdelight,but who knows?


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

No I don't lol and I'm a girl xD
Has Muffy in their town


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

like kpop a lot


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

their total positive wifi feedback is 50


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

has some waving ladyboy in their sig


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Has 60 friends


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

likes pot-haired guys


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

Likes Daryl Hannah as Pris in Blade Runner.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 31, 2015)

Lives in US
His ACNL town name is Atlas


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 31, 2015)

8 friends.
Is my bae


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Bought a toy hammer raffle ticket


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

You hate horror movies.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

is very creative


----------



## Heichou_ (Jul 31, 2015)

You play Pok?mon and Civ V (Civilization V)


----------



## riummi (Jul 31, 2015)

siggy by awkwardswedishfish too c;


----------



## duckvely (Jul 31, 2015)

Their birthday is on April 6


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

likes kpop a lot


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 1, 2015)

You live in Sweden


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 1, 2015)

likes king dedede


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2015)

Has a toy hammer raffle ticket.


----------



## duckvely (Aug 3, 2015)

Their dream address is 5200-4390-6910


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 3, 2015)

Your user title is in Korean.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 3, 2015)

has two license cards


----------



## Tianna (Aug 4, 2015)

You like Steven Universe.


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Has a cute cat thing for an avatar.


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

your town name makes no sense


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

5/10 dreamies obtained


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 4, 2015)

Has some very nice fair-themed collectibles


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

has a lantern /jelly


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Changed your username again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiX3 said:


> your town name makes no sense



It's a Japanese city that was in Digimon Adventure.

Go watch it, its a great anime.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Changed your username again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You live in the same state as me.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 4, 2015)

plays Brave Frontier


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

Is cycling for Wolfgang


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 4, 2015)

is obsessed with K-pop


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

Likes the Legend of Zelda


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

likes kpop too much


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Tbt's very own hippie turt queen.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

is correct :3 has tumblr and dA


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 4, 2015)

deleted my comments from their profile to make themself look better


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Yes I did because you are being cray because I hate babies.

Kek worthy.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 4, 2015)

umm if my comments were stupid and crazy why did you have to delete them to look better

a turt


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

cause the world obv. doesn't need to know. and i usually delete stretched images or random crap i dont need to see. i might be active but that doesn't mean i want spam.

snowman


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Has posted over 20,000 times.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

has a nice birthstone collection


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 4, 2015)

Loves turts.


----------



## pillow bunny (Aug 4, 2015)

has a lot of birthstones

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Umeko said:


> cause the world obv. doesn't need to know. and i usually delete stretched images or random crap i dont need to see. i might be active but that doesn't mean i want spam.
> 
> snowman



i like how you're not denying you deleted them to make yourself look better lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2015)

Why should I deny that I delete them? It's not to look better, they are just cray spam and I don't need it.

Obviously is easily offended.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 4, 2015)

is invisible


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Has an Orange Mote of Flame


----------



## jiny (Aug 4, 2015)

has Lucas for an avatar


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 4, 2015)

Has Isabelle for an avatar.


----------



## Jacob (Aug 4, 2015)

spCrossing said:


> Has Isabelle for an avatar.



has a popsicle collectible and likes ness lmao

(please sell me you popsicle, i want to buy it from u )


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

wants to buy popsicle and ice cream swirl collectibles


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

Clearly likes Xiumin


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

yep 
Likes Yixing


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

yepp.

has posted more than 4,000 times


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

Has 7 pages of VM's


----------



## tokkio (Aug 4, 2015)

has 760 Visitor Messages


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

getting ninja'd

has 100.0% wifi rating


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

Joined in March 2015


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

Lives in California


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

Willow is one of their dreamies


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

Has peaches as a native fruit


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

Their average post count per day is 6.59


----------



## creamyy (Aug 4, 2015)

Has bush starts around the event plaza because I stalked more than your profile xD


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

lol xD has 1,270 profile visits


----------



## tokkio (Aug 4, 2015)

most recent message is from yesterday, 8:17 PM

damnnn ninja'd! lmaooo

is a gr8 ninja hahaah and bought exo merch


----------



## duckvely (Aug 4, 2015)

Has a cherry collectible


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2015)

First villager thread they made was an Apollo giveaway.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

has a cake collectible


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 5, 2015)

Recently gave away Bangle


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

has had 1,525 profile visits


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

likes kpop?


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

is a Turt Queen


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

likes isabelle fanart


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

is a _Hippie_ Turt queen, sorry


lol yuppers


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

has a cute kitten in their sig :3


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

has some sort of animal riding on a Turt as a sig


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

It's a hyrax  yup


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

ah.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

is in PDT timezone

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyrax

yes


----------



## jiny (Aug 5, 2015)

has over 20,000 posts but not enough bells

oh crap 666 posts


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

I spent most of my bells on FR stuff and collectibles...

has 666 posts as of posting that post


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

Has a hippie turtle for an avatar xD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

has 1051 bells


----------



## creamyy (Aug 5, 2015)

has around 137,545 profile visits


----------



## Buggy (Aug 5, 2015)

You were recently interested in buying a Kyle's pic. ʕ•́ᴥ•̀ʔ


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

is a clown


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 5, 2015)

The ultimate turt queen.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

Lucas


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Noiru


----------



## mintellect (Aug 16, 2015)

Thinks kittens are possums.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Denies that kittens are possums.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 16, 2015)

Is the gif queen.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 16, 2015)

Is actually not a marshmallow. This saddens me.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 16, 2015)

Professional lurker and good at creeping people out with the siggy.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 16, 2015)

is online


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 16, 2015)

Lives in the great pancake


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Aug 16, 2015)

You are from Madrid, aged 17 and play Splatoon but you prefer Animal Crossing.


----------



## Luckyislucky (Aug 16, 2015)

It was recently your birthday. Belated happy birthday by the way!


----------



## milkyi (Aug 16, 2015)

Probably likes Punchy.


----------



## Redleaf (Aug 20, 2015)

She doesn't have a single piece of art on her dA that isn't pink.

Also, she never suspected that I was spying on her.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 11, 2015)

There's nothing visible on your profile


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 11, 2015)

assassin's creed fan of course


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 11, 2015)

You're 17

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJA'D 

You're senpai


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 11, 2015)

your my roleplay buddy


----------



## Nightmares (Sep 11, 2015)

You're also my roleplay buddy


----------



## DynosaurDollie (Sep 11, 2015)

You agree that Xbox is stupid, and your birthday is 10 days before mine.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

You don't like sugary drinks


----------



## LaSoleil (Sep 12, 2015)

You come from California. Sounds nice and warm to me.


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 12, 2015)

You are a recent member

When did this thread get revived?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

You absolutely love partying.





HardyHarHarHar said:


> When did this thread get revived?



I revived it m8


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2015)

has phones


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

cah


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 12, 2015)

Moko said:


> has phones



LOL omfg I laughed at this so hard

Loves foooood <3


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

pretty sure they don't know how to edit their inventory yet


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

Likes food and video games


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 12, 2015)

You just won an auction for Julian today! Congrats! x3


----------



## jiny (Sep 12, 2015)

You like Bacon


----------



## Rasha (Sep 12, 2015)

I believe you were kawaiix..something


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 13, 2015)

ur nintendo network id is fishbowl12345


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Sep 13, 2015)

You posted this on 7/7/14
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?199168-Hey-howdy-hey&p=3340777&highlight=#post3340777


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 13, 2015)

You love PB&J


----------



## okaimii (Sep 13, 2015)

i know what you look like


----------



## Esphas (Sep 13, 2015)

looks like youre probably good friends with aerate


----------



## Rasha (Sep 14, 2015)

I see you everyday in the basement..


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

I see you around all the time


----------



## Rasha (Sep 14, 2015)

we have no life! :')


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2015)

DEDEDE DATS THE NAME YOU SHOULD KNOW

DEDEDE HES DA KING OF DA SHOW

YOU'LL HOLLER AND HOOT HE'LL GIVE KIRBEH DA BOOT

DEDEDE IS DA ONE


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 14, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> we have no life! :')



I know right ;u;

(disregard this post btw)


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2015)

disregarded post


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

has 1027 bells


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2015)

Still is the hippiest turt queen of them all


----------



## piichinu (Sep 15, 2015)

your avatar used to be really different


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

gets high on tomatoes


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

Amazing swaggy friend of some nerd named Ty


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 15, 2015)

u follow @therealsonicfan on twitter. also u seem to. really love sonic


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 15, 2015)

Has a tumblr blog.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> u follow @therealsonicfan on twitter. also u seem to. really love sonic


Well I'm no crazy Sonic fan, but I grew up with it and its close to me x)

Your favorite MK8 course is N64 Rainbow Road!


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Is VMing a bunch of people


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2015)

is really sneaky today


----------



## typhoonmoore (Sep 15, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Is VMing a bunch of people


You know it xD
I'm being too social recently pffft.

IS A TURT QUEEN LIEK A BAWS


----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)

typhoonmoore said:


> BAWS








I have not seen you around a whole bunch before a couple days ago. So maybe you came back recently?
You send a lot of random VM's which is pretty dope


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 15, 2015)

Moko said:


> is really sneaky today



I'm just super busy so I pop in here randomly m8 I promise we'll talk all day tomorrow <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Has like 200 friends jfc


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 15, 2015)

has a cool username (I like those starting with "ae")


----------



## Jacob (Sep 15, 2015)

likes to draw and isnt selling collectibles


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 16, 2015)

Has a hell lotta collectibles I feel poor


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 17, 2015)

lately you've been having a lot of nightmares


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

likes curry idk


----------



## Jacob (Sep 17, 2015)

Lives in sweden


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 17, 2015)

nnid is same as username here


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 17, 2015)

likes music


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 7, 2015)

is one of the fire emblem pepes


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

bumped this old ass thread.


----------



## HMCaprica (Oct 7, 2015)

is 5 feet tall(that's about as much as I know right now)


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

has purple hair.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 7, 2015)

Your profile has 21,587 visits


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

you have visited my profile at least once.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

used to be r-cookies


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 7, 2015)

You sent yourself a ton of heart VM's pffft


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

Your birthday passed already


----------



## duckvely (Oct 7, 2015)

used to be cookiecrisps


----------



## Uly (Oct 7, 2015)

You smell different when you're asleep...


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 7, 2015)

has t bone


----------



## jiny (Oct 7, 2015)

obsessed with pieri

obviously :/


----------



## duckvely (Oct 7, 2015)

is currently unmarried


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 7, 2015)

Joanne's sister

WHO REVIVED THIS THREAD


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 7, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> is currently unmarried



NO SHE ISN'T (well maybe )


----------



## duckvely (Oct 7, 2015)

is married to Sugarella??


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 7, 2015)

You have a total of 28 friends!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

you bought or got gifted the ice cream swirl from Flop


----------



## duckvely (Oct 7, 2015)

likes King Dedede


----------



## Rasha (Oct 7, 2015)

has more collectibles than me


----------



## milkday (Oct 7, 2015)

On 09-15-2015, at 10:20pm, emisenpai VMed you to say "kk" (you did say stalk!)


----------



## Rasha (Oct 8, 2015)

you used to have cole in your town


----------



## Albuns (Oct 8, 2015)

You like King Dedede... and that's about it. xD


----------



## Rasha (Oct 8, 2015)

your old avatar is that of a sketch on the same character/oc


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 8, 2015)

You're a member of four groups.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 10, 2015)

You got into WW in 2007


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

anime


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 10, 2015)

you're pretty young c:


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 10, 2015)

your name is Ayush


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

You're married


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> You're married



d00med 4EVER MWAHAHAHA
Peachy skin and brown hair and eyes


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

posted a picture of himself a while back


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> posted a picture of himself a while back



you seem really cool, and from what i've seen we're a simular age :3


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> you seem really cool, and from what i've seen we're a simular age :3



wait

youre 11


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 10, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> wait
> 
> youre 11


i'm 12


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

englishtrash said:


> i'm 12



dang it


----------



## Jacob (Oct 10, 2015)

You almost have 100 friends


----------



## Locket (Oct 10, 2015)

Hmph

IS A NINJA!


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

loves foxes


----------



## piichinu (Oct 10, 2015)

ur parents think youre irresponsible


----------



## jiny (Oct 10, 2015)

you have a trend (muppets) with your buddies


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 11, 2015)

You have been talking to some nerd by the name of typhoonmoore


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

You were born on August 28th


----------



## Llust (Oct 11, 2015)

you disabled your vm wall


----------



## riummi (Oct 11, 2015)

U r friends with kanaa as well


----------



## Locket (Oct 11, 2015)

You have 2,820 bells


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

10 collectible


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 11, 2015)

You're married to Bahamut


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 11, 2015)

Born on January 3rd c:


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

You spam Sparro's ask thread xD


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

You have 2 albums, one for drawings and one for signatures/avatars.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

You drew me a cool pic of my pokemon OC


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

Which you haven't used.

You said you have fab mind reading powers


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

You're friends with RainCrossing


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

You joined on the 3rd of June


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

You like Pokemon


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

You are L CocoaBean That took forever to figure out


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

You're friends with RainCrossing

Whoever that is..


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

I think you made the Highschool RP


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 11, 2015)

You have 8TBT


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

You like Coco for some reason


----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2015)

doesnt like flannel


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

What's flannel
Someone made a thread about you being banned xD


----------



## Rasha (Oct 11, 2015)

I know absolutely everything about you not


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

You're freaking obsessed with that creepy character


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

likes to fall in love with sparro's rp characters


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

(probably would love to meet emi irl)


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

You're Spanish??


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> You're Spanish??



Correction.Im mexican


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Jetix said:


> (probably would love to meet emi irl)



You're funny

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jetix said:


> Correction.Im mexican



Me too. Kinda.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 11, 2015)

Is 12 had a cycling town with me then cancelled it

6000 POST PARTAYY


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

You're kinda Mexican 

- - - Post Merge - - -

NINJAD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Made a thread about collectibles


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Is 12 had a cycling town with me then cancelled it
> 
> 6000 POST PARTAYY



11*


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 11, 2015)

She's cheating Rin with Len


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Married to the person who thinks king dedede is life


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Done 4 RPs (?)


----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2015)

Flannel is pokemanz's avatar


----------



## milkyi (Oct 11, 2015)

Likes Miss Piggy B)


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Ninja'd me


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Doesn't like Japanese writing apparently -_-


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

You didn't read the white text?


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Wrote something in white text that I didn't see


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

Likes red haired anime girls apparently


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 11, 2015)

Likes yellow haired anime girls in costumes :3


----------



## piichinu (Oct 11, 2015)

posts a lot in here so im always posting after you


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 11, 2015)

has terrifying taste in avatars and sigs XD


----------



## jiny (Oct 11, 2015)

your signature is not centered :/


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

you liek yellow


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

you always post on jacob's ask thread


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

You 
Er
Have 3 collectibles...?


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

you have one collectible




rekt


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Omfg xD

Rin is your waifu


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

i see you everywhere


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

I see YOU everywhere


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

you <3 roleplaying


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

you <3 rin and len


----------



## milkday (Oct 12, 2015)

I see you everywhere, too ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)

ouran


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

You're the best turt queen that ever lived


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

you watch wakfu


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

more btb than me


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

you keep posting a few minutes before or after me


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 12, 2015)

You're talking to the biggest nerd in the universe currently.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 12, 2015)

you changed your avatar. it's very cute!


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 12, 2015)

dedede is your bae


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

You like to post in The Basement a lot

i can seeeee youuuu


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

you're from England


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

friends with benefits @ dedede


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

you're 16


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

you're 11


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

I think you like that creepy Deedee thingy


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

posts on the same threads as me
seriously, 8 subsciptions. 7 had the last post by you


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

you have pietro, pietro is cool


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

you dont know how to spell dedede


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

it's spelled dedemoda****er


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

posts on the same threads as me


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

EVERYWHERE


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

second top poster. also everywhere


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

You're homeschooled 

Cooooool


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

im top poster yesterday and today 

used to have an avatar of lucy


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Clap clap 

Youre not fat


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

your acnl town name is almost the same as ur username


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Wouldn't allow the characters ;-;

Umm
Ummmmmm

Pokemanz made your sig


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

you dont have an acnl sig


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Yh m8 I hav 2

You want Pietro in your town for some reason 0.0


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

oh yah XD

dislikes pietro


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Haha 

I think you called Aerate a stalker xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

i did
my buhdeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

My buhdeeeeeeeeee 2


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

yey. you squeezed all the compliments and zeros out of me XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Haha xD

You've gtg ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

says lesbians are cool


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Wants a ring


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

it's happening


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

xD

Maybe 
Maybe not


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

who th knows XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Haha xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

gave me a ring


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Gave you a ring.....
XD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

stole a thousandth post


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Got 1001th post doe


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

likes anime


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

im aout to get ninja'd so..
is a ninja


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 14, 2015)

Called Layla I guess


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

Hot cocoa


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

the link in your signature is broken


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

not for me


Art by peek a boo


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

Krystelle-Jewel


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

is married to jetix


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

forever Alone


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

once attended my wedding. theres another one soon


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

is that so


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

didnt see the white text


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> once attended my wedding. theres another one soon



?????

With who


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

kawaiix3 and then cookiecrisps


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

formerly piimisu


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

sent me a vm


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

said that I scare you before


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 14, 2015)

lives in europe


----------



## Rasha (Oct 14, 2015)

wat


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

is married to jetix


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

getting married to l cocoabean


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

member of the carfax cult


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

Is not fat xD


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

likes kpop


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 15, 2015)

^ Thinks I'm creep for not leaving.~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 15, 2015)

Surely loves talking with typhoon


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 15, 2015)

Lives in Mexico City


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

currently looking at the lyric thread


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 15, 2015)

dirty friends with claire


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

dirty friends with okaimii


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 15, 2015)

Making even more money.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 15, 2015)

likes butts


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

is friends with many #freecarfax people


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

You're my soon to be wife :3


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

same vise versa


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2015)

has a crush on jacob


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

makes false assumptions


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Loves me...?


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

yez true true

loves meh?


----------



## BunnyFox (Oct 16, 2015)

loves to read


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Sent me a VM 

Thaaaanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiLotus said:


> yez true true
> 
> loves meh?



Yas


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

knows emi


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Is Emi's daughter? Or me? idek


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

eh XD

made the 8,777'th post on this thread


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

l cococabean is their bestie


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

LOVES TURTS


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

likes turtles

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd
posted the same thing as me


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 16, 2015)

Is in love with my daughter.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Am I your daughter...?


----------



## aericell (Oct 16, 2015)

loves basically everything about Japan


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Likes Korean things...?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

likes elfen lied


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

dat signature is there to stay forevar. totally cool with me


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

loves dedede


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 16, 2015)

Dat dedede plushie *-*


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

you got ninja'd, shame.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

keeps showing up in my subscriptions


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

still not centered I see


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 16, 2015)

blame sugerella


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

popular


----------



## alesha (Oct 16, 2015)

211btb!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 16, 2015)

riding a gyroid


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 16, 2015)

is probably secretly a turtle.


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

new signature.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 17, 2015)

Beginning to be my friend


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm your waifu

xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

hated on my rp


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

xD

made an RP i guess then


----------



## jiny (Oct 17, 2015)

likes drama


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 17, 2015)

thinks that only one rp is allowed at a time


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 18, 2015)

Currently viewing the Dangan Ronpa 2 roleplay thread


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Born in July


----------



## Llust (Oct 18, 2015)

married to kawaiilotus


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

got a yellow candy from Hatori.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2015)

From europe  and has a NA wii u


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

Mexican




?


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

name is lani


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 18, 2015)

LIKES DEATH NOTE

YES I LOVE YOU


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

Likes TBT drama~


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

changed your username at least once.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

Likes King Dedede xD


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

666 POSTS OMG LOOMINARTY CONFIRMED!!!


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

Loves anime ;w;


----------



## mintellect (Oct 18, 2015)

Joined a day before my birthday


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 18, 2015)

Likes cats :3


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

Lives in Canada c:
also in lenny/pie club yes yes pi


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

Wolfgang.


----------



## Dinosaur~Wolf (Oct 18, 2015)

February 11.


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

a dinosaur and a wolf


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

sig within a sig


----------



## Llust (Oct 18, 2015)

likes yarn plushies


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

likes candy.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 18, 2015)

New addiction:Wolly Yoshi


----------



## Llust (Oct 18, 2015)

likes yoshi


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

VMs are off


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

Jetix said:


> New addiction:Wolly Yoshi



not yet. I have to buy it first lmao.


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

wooly yoshii


----------



## Rasha (Oct 18, 2015)

invisible mode


----------



## Llust (Oct 18, 2015)

has a fabulous hammer


----------



## jiny (Oct 18, 2015)

candies


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 18, 2015)

likes anime!

- - - Post Merge - - -



L CocoaBean said:


> LIKES DEATH NOTE
> 
> YES I LOVE YOU



YEEEEEEEYY


----------



## aericell (Oct 19, 2015)

is under my bed... so i guess you're stalking me instead??


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 19, 2015)

You live near me. o;


----------



## eleanorshock (Oct 19, 2015)

your name is Summer


----------



## laurenx (Oct 19, 2015)

loves death note!


----------



## Rasha (Oct 19, 2015)

new avie, glasses, new lookkk


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

plays kirby's epic yarn's cousin


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 22, 2015)

Has Wii U ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 22, 2015)

knows japanese
what happened to the wedding?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> knows japanese
> what happened to the wedding?



HAS TIA


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

married


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 23, 2015)

looking for a Togepi egg


----------



## aericell (Oct 23, 2015)

wants a username change


----------



## Blue-Ninja (Oct 23, 2015)

Love Dust is one of your old favorite songs


----------



## Cheremtasy (Oct 23, 2015)

14 years old


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Oct 23, 2015)

You're ma sis.


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

has multiple threads for gfx


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

Donated some bells to TheAhPoCawdOh


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

You still remember that ~ xD

You are the gif queen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 23, 2015)

>.> 
I didn't even know about it. 

You told Buggy that you think they're really nice.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 23, 2015)

wasnt there some scandal surrounding u
idk


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

A scandal? Not really. No. 


Paid real money for useless virtual money.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

People have called you stuff in the past
"Gif queen"


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 24, 2015)

Restarted your town a little over a year ago. Possibly more since then.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 24, 2015)

you last spoke to lars708


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Restarted your town a little over a year ago. Possibly more since then.



wit a year ago?? I restarted last month

@Kawaii you ask for critique and pricing and have an art shop


----------



## piichinu (Oct 24, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> A scandal? Not really. No.
> 
> 
> Paid real money for useless virtual money.



?? uh, no..

- - - Post Merge - - -

you talk to a lot of people i know


----------



## N e s s (Oct 24, 2015)

You own a togepi egg.

Give it to me.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

also wants a Togepi egg


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 24, 2015)

loves anime


----------



## Locket (Oct 24, 2015)

Really likes k-pop


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

Batman


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

hates giphy.
speaking of which i just chose this one


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 24, 2015)

Has a nice snowy sig.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 24, 2015)

has an interesting sig


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 25, 2015)

Was looking for Fauna.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Actually I wasn't. I just happened to enter a giveaway and won. Didn't get her though ;;-;;

Owns one collectible


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 26, 2015)

draws anime and reads manga


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Adores kpop 


Spoiler







Why yes, I did draw that :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 26, 2015)

Got told to stop trying to be mature and to act like a kid, numerous times.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Only because of one post I made -3-
The gif queen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 26, 2015)

I noticed. 

Made a post about Trump, that people...had a problem with? Idk. People are entitled to opinions. (I didn't see it. So, idk what it's all about, but do enjoy being a kid, while you are one. You can still have opinions on things, too.)


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Why does everyone hate trump...
A pro lurker


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 26, 2015)

You like to draw anime


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

Makes villager polls


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 26, 2015)

I miss you Waifu


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 26, 2015)

You and KawaiiLotus are waifus


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 26, 2015)

You didn't attend our wedding

-shouting across room- hey cocoa, we never finished the wedding!


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 27, 2015)

you're married to L Cocoabean


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 27, 2015)

You like kpop


----------



## Goth (Nov 1, 2015)

you like unicorns


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

you like seizures


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 1, 2015)

Chu liek a married man


----------



## jiny (Nov 1, 2015)

messed up the BB code in their siggy


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm too lazy to fix it XD
likes anime


----------



## aericell (Nov 2, 2015)

is 11


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 2, 2015)

k pop trash


----------



## Bloobloop (Nov 2, 2015)

Kissed a boy!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Loves Nagisa


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Nov 2, 2015)

HAS MADE TEAM POPSICLE


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Is 10.


----------



## Goth (Nov 2, 2015)

has two cakes


----------



## Roxi (Nov 2, 2015)

Likes eevee :3


----------



## Goth (Nov 2, 2015)

Likes cats


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Is saving up for a username change


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

is apparently my daughter

(who put the sug x luca tag at the bottom?)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Is married to sugerella


----------



## tae (Nov 2, 2015)

likes to draw anime often but not watch it.(as often)


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Very true
Supports transgender


----------



## tae (Nov 2, 2015)

as a trans male, very much true to the statement above 

is indeed married to L Cocoabean


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 2, 2015)

Is fairly new c:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Has collectibles from the shop


----------



## Soot Sprite (Nov 2, 2015)

KawaiiLotus has two pets, and a pretty snazzy unicorn pic c:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Doesn't have a signature


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 2, 2015)

Is homeschooled


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Likes yandere things


----------



## Miharu (Nov 2, 2015)

Has a cat and a dog! c:


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Is in team popsicle


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 2, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Is in team popsicle



your birthday is may 17th, you're homeschooled, and you live in california c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

a shipper


----------



## tae (Nov 2, 2015)

totally doesn't like chris pratt. 
loves him.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

ninja'd d'arvit

is a human and 19 years old


----------



## Cheremtasy (Nov 2, 2015)

Zodiac is Libra :3


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

otaku


----------



## emolga (Nov 2, 2015)

hates Chris Pratt


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

likes earthbound


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 2, 2015)

previously married and now married to me

your secrets are unraveling


----------



## jiny (Nov 2, 2015)

fun


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 2, 2015)

Is 28 days younger than me..yet is my mom


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Nov 6, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Is 28 days younger than me..yet is my mom



you have 23 friends o:


----------



## sej (Nov 6, 2015)

You are in team Popsicle!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

Did a giveaway


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 6, 2015)

Has lots of friends


----------



## tae (Nov 6, 2015)

has a town named ayuville


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

Like Korean things


----------



## jiny (Nov 6, 2015)

Official Unicorn


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 6, 2015)

Had an idea to start a vocaloid trend


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

You love to read :3


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

has a cute signature, and joined after me!


----------



## Mao (Nov 7, 2015)

is in a rp ^^


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Likes kpop..like a lot of the users here


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

what's wrong with that

anyways you are a unicorn


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Nov 7, 2015)

Lives in Texas


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Plays splatoon


----------



## tearypastel (Nov 7, 2015)

has a chocolate cake c:


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

likes Steven universe I guess


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Got married recently :3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

Likes to use " :3 "


----------



## Roxi (Nov 7, 2015)

Has alot of cakes! :3 And an adorable sig ^_^


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Loves Tangy


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

joined 7-17-15


----------



## Halebop (Nov 7, 2015)

Member of the Church of Bob lol


----------



## dudeabides (Nov 7, 2015)

Has way more bells than me.


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Has a good taste in villagers.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Has a good taste in villagers.



Has a september birthstone


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

loves cake


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

knows I like cake (hmm i wonder how)


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

toxi x cake is otp!!


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Has a similar online life to mine


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> toxi x cake is otp!!


Were you in that thread XD
And has 2 yellow candies for the person above


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Has a weird cake fetish


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

yes I was XD

isabelle


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Has a weird cake fetish



Its not weird -hugs cake- 

Has an orange collectible


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Has more posts than me, yet less bells


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

acid o guess


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Is making me bored for not being in chatzy


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> Is making me bored for not being in chatzy



Has less bells and less posts than me :3


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

EST time zone


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 7, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> EST time zone



Has 810 bells


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Has 810 bells



Mayor Tabitha of Glamtown


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

Only has 2 subscribed threads

- - - Post Merge - - -

Double ninja? Still got it right :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thus, I'm a ninja


----------



## duckvely (Nov 7, 2015)

has an art shop


----------



## Xerolin (Nov 7, 2015)

No one ever comes ;;-;;
Likes asia


----------



## duckvely (Nov 7, 2015)

i am from asia tho?
has 4 TBT besties


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

So much qt oc art!!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 7, 2015)

won an art giveaway!!


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

loves k-pop

(nothing wrong with that; i like k-pop too )


----------



## dumplen (Nov 7, 2015)

yousa MLP fan :3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 7, 2015)

Hasn't posted much but loves their villagers and never TTs


----------



## jiny (Nov 7, 2015)

Joined on my brother's birthday!


----------



## duckvely (Nov 7, 2015)

changed username twice


----------



## aericell (Nov 7, 2015)

can't pick a bts bias between j-hope and v


----------



## duckvely (Nov 7, 2015)

lol now i think it's v so i'll probably change that soon

bts bias is jin


----------



## Roxi (Nov 8, 2015)

Loves ducks? ^-^


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 8, 2015)

Friends with JellyLu (◜◡◝)


----------



## Sleepi (Nov 11, 2015)

has 467 BTB


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 18, 2015)

Bringing this back! You're sleepy.


----------



## dumplen (Dec 18, 2015)

You like pie??  ( I like pie.  You're good people.)


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

You love your villagers.


----------



## alphys (Dec 18, 2015)

you like pokemon!


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

alphys said:


> you like pokemon!



You live in Hotland!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

PLAYS POKEMON


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

You make 5.48 posts per day.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 18, 2015)

you make 16.63


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 18, 2015)

You really dig the guy in your math class.


----------



## teto (Dec 18, 2015)

You love Undertale.


----------



## jiny (Dec 18, 2015)

You love eating, hanging out with friends and pop tarts.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

You love sugar


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

You like pie


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Nightmares said:


> You like pie



You're small and weird.


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)

you like mettaton, and currently have top poster spot at 269 posts (nice)


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

You....have....lots of pink presents xD


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

You have lots of cupcakes.
and i want one


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

Delishush said:


> You have lots of cupcakes.
> and i want one



4 ONLI 250TBT!1!!1!1!

You + Kidcat = <3


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)

lots of pumpkin cupcakes o: nice.


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

You make 1.88 posts per day


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

You make 17.96 posts per day


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 19, 2015)

you make 62.70 posts a day


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

1.89 posts per day


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

You have lots of presents


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

ikr

You're shipped with Kidcatisbestcat


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 19, 2015)

YOU ARE CALLED ELLA

BAM


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Your old username was L CocoaBean


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

You have a orange gift


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 19, 2015)

you have 2 snowflakes


----------



## tae (Dec 19, 2015)

your birthday is july 17th,


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

you have lots of presents c:


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

You have lots of posts


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

You have 2 friend codes


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

NND is my dream address. You have 280 tbt


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 19, 2015)

You want tbt donations for a dancing Bob avi.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

You roleplay with Jetix in your VMs


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

You like winter break


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 19, 2015)

you like toast with faces on it


----------



## Llust (Dec 19, 2015)

you know japanese


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 19, 2015)

likes pink.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Has most posts.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

Is a boy.


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Is happy.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Like mettaton


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

TOAST


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Anime face. And it's elvis Presley on toast. xD


----------



## alphys (Dec 19, 2015)

lives in canada!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 19, 2015)

You hate Homestuck.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Dec 19, 2015)

You love Steven Universe.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

You joined yesterday,


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

You like December.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

You are in, "The Quote Cult" with me.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

You think I'm amazing when I'm not,


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Your name is ella


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 19, 2015)

Your favorite jock is Kid Cat.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

You like sans


----------



## brownboy102 (Dec 19, 2015)

You are an eleven year-old from Nova Scotia, Canada, who likes pie.


----------



## milkyi (Dec 19, 2015)

Made me cry.


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

You have 100+ pictures  of Melanie Martinez.


----------



## mugii (Dec 19, 2015)

literally 11 y/o and plays the flute


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2015)

You have an art shop, and is really good at drawing!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Dec 20, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> You have an art shop, and is really good at drawing!!



LIKES SELENA GOMZE


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

Your username is based off Izzy from Total Drama Island.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Dec 20, 2015)

you got 4 bells..


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

You got 953 bells


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2015)

You wanted a Cupcake but I sold it xD


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

You sold a cupcake I wanted


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 20, 2015)

You traded a Chocolate Cake for a Swirl


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 20, 2015)

You have a red gift


----------



## jiny (Dec 20, 2015)

You were "bored" so you bumped an old thread.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 16, 2016)

you like stuffed crust pizza


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

You live in California.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

likes melanie martinez and halloween collectibles


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

Obsessed with magical creatures.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

whut XD

likes that chubby kitten.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 16, 2016)

smokes weed


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

(i wish)

smokes sugar doritos


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 16, 2016)

You think Ariana Grande is bae


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

uuuuuuuh the frick i dont but k

is clearly wrong -insert cough emoji-


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2016)

Has been awarded the most active by the TBT's choice awards of 2015.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

has a mario kart 8 and smash 4 license and their towns name is odaiba in new leaf


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 16, 2016)

obssessed with obscure music like theres no tomorrow


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2016)

Is glamorous


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 16, 2016)

has a username that starts with s


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2016)

Has 3 winter mittens.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

just changed their avatar lol


----------



## Nekomata (Jan 16, 2016)

Is 17 years old and has a Tumblr blog.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2016)

3 years older than me and is a magical girl.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> just changed their avatar lol



deciding on an avatar to use is hard lol


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

@nekomata wtf

@spcrossing

i agree sometimes ayy- anyways has tumblr, art blog and art tgread


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Jan 16, 2016)

Loves music, coffee, and turts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

likes. idk undertale?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

loves kaydee krunk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

has 330 tbt atm


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

you have 27,508 posts and 618 bells.


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

has a lot of bells
_should_ donate 11k bells to *spurrinkle*


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

rly wants tbt bells lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

loves kaydeekrunk


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2016)

likes Chris Pratt


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

likes town banners and large sigs xD


----------



## Llust (Jan 16, 2016)

you're the #1 kaydeekrunk lover


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

has a lot of mittens...


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

You love turts.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

mlg wal mart player


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

aw yis

Very active


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

joined a day after my birthday ;o


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

joined recently


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

Joined one day after my birthday as well


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

you are always in the basement


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

likes some pink haired guy


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 16, 2016)

You have a Kapp'n toy, my life


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 16, 2016)

likes undertale i assume


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 16, 2016)

makes good assumptions


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

Likes that flower from Undertale? idk


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

likes hetalia


----------



## hzl (Jan 16, 2016)

still hasn't gotten around to making their sig >.<


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

thinks i'm beautiful ;3;


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

You were born November 24 and you procrastinate too hard to the point where you can't make your signature. yur alsooo classy and sassy


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 16, 2016)

Currently wonders where broken hearts go
spoiler alert, it's the trash can


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

you like undertale


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

likes undertale



Konan224 said:


> You were born November 24 and you procrastinate too hard to the point where you can't make your signature. yur alsooo classy and sassy



that is a+ stalking. i give you 27/10


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

Lumira said:


> likes undertale
> 
> 
> 
> that is a+ stalking. i give you 27/10



thanks darling <3, i have quite a bit of experience c:


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

yes yes, stalking is an important life skill

you like melanie martinez. you received two voodoo dolls from toddishott


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 16, 2016)

You have 12 visitor messages.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

you are 12 years old and live in australia


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 16, 2016)

Friends with my bae's enemy


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

you use firealpaca


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

You like Steven Universe? idk still xD


----------



## hzl (Jan 16, 2016)

you like salt a LOT


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 16, 2016)

born on october 15

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjas riprip


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

You have an awesome quote ;o;


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

you have 1k posts


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 16, 2016)

You have a lot of mittens.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

your location is somewhere over the rainbow


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

you have 333 bells


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

you have almost 12k posts!! 'u'


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

I kno!! you are in high school


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

you want to meet bts (who are/is that?)


----------



## jiny (Jan 16, 2016)

Lumira said:


> you want to meet bts (who are/is that?)



a k-pop group that i love



you have 303 posts


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

ahh i see

---

you have many mittens


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

you have 334 bells


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 16, 2016)

you live on earth


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

You clearly haven't done any stalking lmao .-.



You like Ariana Grande.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 16, 2016)

You love Melanie Martinez. <3


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 16, 2016)

P o c k y said:


> You love Melanie Martinez. <3



I expected more from you buttercup smh.....

you're pansexual and trash.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 17, 2016)

you live in Minnesota so it must be cold af


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

you've been playing ac since 2002


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 17, 2016)

You're from Texas & like BTS


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

Your birthday is October 13th


----------



## Wishii (Jan 17, 2016)

You think spongebob is "the best sponge out there"


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

Your XBOX LIVE gamertag is PeppyPikachu3


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

your acnl town is called Incheon


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 17, 2016)

You like Steven's Universe.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

you hate everything


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 17, 2016)

the asian chicks in your profile speak enough


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 17, 2016)

You only eat one meal a day and drink hardly any water. BAD!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

best turt everrrr..likes rice ;D


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> you live in Minnesota so it must be cold af



Minnesota is so cold holy frick icicles formed in my water bottle and it's inside.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A turt queen that's KaydeeKrunks #1 lover.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 17, 2016)

their name sounds like confusion in japanese (konran)


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 17, 2016)

Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## Goth (Jan 17, 2016)

Likes undertale a little too much.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

Your tumblr name is saltyella


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

You have great taste in guys.


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

You have great taste in music


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

You have great taste buds.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

has 2 voodoo dolls


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 17, 2016)

Someone you've been talking to has fish burps


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

You like sanic


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 17, 2016)

Someone put a picture of someone that went off-screen.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

you are an undertale fanboy and live in new zealand


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

is sassy&classy


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

u live in sweden


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

reached 12k posts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

has 446 btb/tbt


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

dreamies are ed, gaston & shep


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

Is my bae.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

IS A TRUE NINJA FFF


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

got ninja'd by konan lol


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

super duper mega active


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

Bae.


----------



## Dubstep4Dayz (Jan 17, 2016)

8 days ago, your gates weren't open.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

You need 5k bells to clone.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 17, 2016)

Minnesota


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 17, 2016)

Last ten page visitors:
Aidaen,  bubble~tea,  emisenpai12, Fantasyrick,  GreenGalaxy, Kaede Nova,  Nasubi,  pickle inkii., Pokemon5700,  toastia


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

Your last visitor was me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

is korean.

(also whoever first comments my avatar gets 10 tbt.. no not really.. surprised no one did though)


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

#1 KaydeeKrunk Lover


I was going to until you said no not really lol!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

xD noticed my post at least.

well i don't think anyone here knows who he is anyways..


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 17, 2016)

Nope no clue xD He kinda looks familiar though

Also you have 75 friends!


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> xD noticed my post at least.
> 
> well i don't think anyone here knows who he is anyways..



Luis Cilia?? ?


also, yuyu, you live in georgia!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

@spurrinkle.. yes i might have posted his stuff here but if you knew him outside of that a++++

has a cn sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

you love turtsssss


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

wants people to "look at me"


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

you have a white feather


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

has/is a special snowflake


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

Has a voodoo doll.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 17, 2016)

has a pusheen avatar


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 17, 2016)

has a pinwheel from 2014


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

wants donation for animated sig but already has one


----------



## milkyi (Jan 17, 2016)

Loves Jungkook


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

Has 2 husbandos


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 17, 2016)

ran into some traffic today.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

has nearly 1k posts  and runs a cute little shop


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

likes tabby cats


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 17, 2016)

you live in texas


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

your acnl town name is new york


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 17, 2016)

Has 452 bells.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 17, 2016)

you like Melanie Martinez


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 17, 2016)

Has sideswept bangs~


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 17, 2016)

you're from Tennessee


----------



## jiny (Jan 17, 2016)

your town name is SILVER


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

changed their avatar recently


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 18, 2016)

loves 'turts' too much


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

really likes new leaf....


----------



## nami26 (Jan 18, 2016)

last visitor to profile was me and bluepikachu47


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you sent me a pm that you changed your username


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

got a pm about username change lel im lameo meow


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

is probably in love with KaydeeKrunk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

changed their username idk


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

won an award at the tbt choice awards


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

used to be duckyluv


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

has a special snowflake


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

also won a special snowflake


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

bogummy said:


> has a special snowflake



casually only has cakes from friends


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

toomany cakes


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

bought a white feather from BiggKitty


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

is sin


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

has a 10 collectible


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

has 196 tbt atm


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> has 196 tbt atm



doesn't know what's in his atm


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

gaMERcAT


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2016)

kawaii


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> gaMERcAT



doesn't know my original username

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> kawaii



****ing hates me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

ninja nab


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

i bet turts love you =)


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> ninja nab



stop it sugarella


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

doesnt wanna acknowledge their usernames


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

still super rad


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> doesnt wanna acknowledge their usernames



eats ice cream

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugarella said:


> still super rad



is upsetting me


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

is currently dying with me @sugarella


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> is currently dying with me @sugarella


thank you


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

has a pretend banner


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

has a real banner


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

has a tumblr


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

has a tumblr

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL omg well likes rubber ducks


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

super active


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

has 196 tbt lol sorry im lame


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> doesn't know my original username
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




dam what did I do


uhhhhhh bought an adopt from riummi



UHHHHH MAYOR DRAGON OR SOEMTHIGN


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)

Has a Skyrim OC named Yoru

Ah dang I got Ninja'd!

Is part of the Mafia *shifty eyes shifty eyes*


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 18, 2016)

made their own signature.


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> dam what did I do
> 
> 
> uhhhhhh bought an adopt from riummi
> ...



idk your like stop vmming me gamercat and im like kk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

****ing ninja bird


----------



## Wishii (Jan 18, 2016)

Has made exactly 2,900 posts

congrats

NINJAS EVERYWHERE GOODNESS GRAVY BOATS


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you made ur own signature


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> idk your like stop vmming me gamercat and im like kk



I looked thru our vms and I see nothing like that unless it was deleted or something...o__o




u live in Texas


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

has been converted to sin life


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

ur in tbtgrills


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> I looked thru our vms and I see nothing like that unless it was deleted or something...o__o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh **** fight in vms pretty sure you blocked me though if you can see my vms


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

omg buzz off


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> omg buzz off



swat me m8


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

get lost


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Moko said:


> get lost



is heartbroken


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

complains


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

is right about lottie


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

speaks the truth


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 18, 2016)

you're 14, which surprises me


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

u play splatoon


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 18, 2016)

you hit 10k posts in december 2k15


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> you hit 10k posts in december 2k15



Is surprised I'm 14 and I don't know if that is good of bad.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> Is surprised I'm 14 and I don't know if that is good of bad.



Nah, I thought you were younger. It's not bad. I assume everyone is the wrong age every time when they're younger than me lol

Also, you have 1752 total messages


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> Nah, I thought you were younger. It's not bad. I assume everyone is the wrong age every time when they're younger than me lol
> 
> Also, you have 1752 total messages



it says i have 1796 messages though

you have a special snowflake


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

haha do i even need to
i do already


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

Delishush said:


> haha do i even need to
> i do already



need to what


----------



## teto (Jan 18, 2016)

stalk u


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2016)

L o t t i e said:


> oh **** fight in vms pretty sure you blocked me though if you can see my vms



I have my vms to friends onlly cos of some creepy classmate making an acc on here one time



Spoiler












birth month october


----------



## Goth (Jan 18, 2016)

lynn105 said:


> I have my vms to friends onlly cos of some creepy classmate making an acc on here one time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg that classmate sounds like me

you have two pixel kawaii sibling adopts in your sig

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I was trying to get a commission from you but I kept getting banned it was depressing


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

You're the most likely to complain

idk m8


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

rad mlg wal mart


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you like to post in general discussion


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 18, 2016)

is v correct


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

Most active


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 18, 2016)

your avatar is estonia. your signature is sealand. both from hetalia. your username can most likely be attributed to canada, who used to be your avatar. there is a character for australia, who might've influenced your name to. you like hetalia.


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

your username is john lennon who is from the beatles


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 18, 2016)

you're heavily into k-pop


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

You like Splatoon? idk


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

you like hetalia


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

took off the credit link in your sig


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 18, 2016)

You like K-pop and ducks, I assume.


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

has 11 pages under post thanks / like


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

your bias in bts is taehyung


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

wants people to look at you


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 18, 2016)

former duckluver.


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

your town is named playland


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

wants marina in their town


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

u live in exoplanet


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

has 25 friends


----------



## aericell (Jan 18, 2016)

was literally so happy on january 16, 2016 at 05:28 pm

edit: PST


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

turned off their vms


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

has a middle school blog


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

only wants people to add her if they're friends


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

keeps track of post numbers


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

has art of your oc


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

likes the chocolate cake design


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

wants people to remember you


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

omg that makes me cry bc ////

has a hyperlink in siggy


----------



## jiny (Jan 18, 2016)

your town is hapiland


----------



## duckvely (Jan 18, 2016)

wants to get 3k tbt


----------



## aericell (Jan 18, 2016)

you posted on your own prof


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 19, 2016)

you live in California


----------



## santoyo.bay (Jan 19, 2016)

your birthday is october 13th


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 19, 2016)

you love Rupaul!  you better work!


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

you have a dark candy
 and im really jealous


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

same dark candys forever..

anyways really likes avengers and SW


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 19, 2016)

loves turtles
 like
a lot


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

likes some dude in the sig a lot XD


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2016)

luis cilla or cillia i forgot rip


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

*cilia

noticed my music and avatar yay =D


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

Your into turts


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

likes huge deers sigs


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

Likes to stalk me


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

likes posting here so yasss


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

You have 3931 vms with KaydeeKrunk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

has a #10 collectible


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

Has my heart and a pear


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

the hell man also has 3 tasty cakes visible


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

Doesn't own a special snowflake


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

never did anything for it lol


----------



## Goth (Jan 19, 2016)

Doesn't have a heart


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 19, 2016)

doesnt jav a white feather


----------



## duckvely (Jan 19, 2016)

used to have a turtle in their avatar


----------



## spurrinkle (Jan 20, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> wants donation for animated sig but already has one



_tfw you accidentally put signature instead of avatar rip rip_

wants people to remember them


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 20, 2016)

you drink a lot of water


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

you have a dark candy -w-


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 20, 2016)

you want to adopt Erik (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

erik is waifu <3

has awesome collectibles lineup


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 20, 2016)

you're a Film studies major

btw, what do you think of Dancer in the Dark?


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

Haven't got around to see that yet -w- I WILL THOUGH AT ONE POINT sorry i'm a bit too deep into political documentaries atm -w-

has good movie taste  (that mishima film is awesome -w-)


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 20, 2016)

loves turts & kaydeekrunk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 20, 2016)

needs to update their sig lol


----------



## duckvely (Jan 20, 2016)

won most active award


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

likes a guy named park bo gum


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 20, 2016)

Has made ~66 post/day


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

Signature made by kaleigh


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

bae is me


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

i introduced u to bts ^^


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 20, 2016)

yes babe <3 tysm i'm in love. ( with u nd them hah )


----------



## jiny (Jan 20, 2016)

bts dope as ur siggy ahh


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 21, 2016)

Has 25 friends


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 21, 2016)

signature is made by mayorkaleigh (very cool, btw!)


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 21, 2016)

you want a Pokeball collectible (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 21, 2016)

Been playing AC games since 2002


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

has a sig made by kaleigh


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

Is most active.


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

apparently likes taehyung now.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

likes stalking peeps for kpop xD


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

loves turts.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

ugh ninja'd

ur still bad


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

just got ninjad


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

likes laughing at people that get ninja'd


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 21, 2016)

is too much of a memer


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

has an ancient candle


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

has a crush on kaydeekrunk


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

changed their tbt name to pasta.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

you have the best collectibles


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

you like food
a lot.


----------



## teto (Jan 21, 2016)

cute art


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

pepe everywhere m8


----------



## Kotarou (Jan 21, 2016)

has a lot of posts in the whats bothering u thread...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

has an avatar width extension


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Is my buddy now


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

mine


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Got into kpop recently bc of Sugarella


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

is still mine


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Owns me


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

currently is owned by me


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

rood


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

shutup r00d


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

ur ma bish ffs


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

no ur MY bish so shutup and eat ur carrots


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

i dun like it also shush eat em dong yourself


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

too bad u better eat it or ill stuff it down your butt crack


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

go ahead make sure they dont get stuck i dont want that operation


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

pls stop imc rying


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

lube's a good idea too


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

gotta dash


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 21, 2016)

for sure ahem


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Is my buddy


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

liked taesaek's post


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> liked taesaek's post



holy hell. you stalked her good.//

likes to vm ppl about kpop.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Has a changing sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

u use <: a lot


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

has yoongi in their sig.


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

has a skull smoking in their sig


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Has the best sig ever


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

ur a bad apple


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Is making me consider listening to kpop more


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

u left chatzy for two days


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 21, 2016)

Is 19 days older than me... I think


----------



## Lumira (Jan 21, 2016)

you enjoy writing, drawing, and cooking


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

u live in winsonsin


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 21, 2016)

Born on April 19


----------



## duckvely (Jan 21, 2016)

is 12


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 21, 2016)

Born on May 2


----------



## A l i c e. (Jan 21, 2016)

Likes Hetalia


----------



## jiny (Jan 21, 2016)

Joined in December


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 21, 2016)

is baes with konan


----------



## Llust (Jan 21, 2016)

has been a member for three years


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

Has a lot of mittens


----------



## Llust (Jan 22, 2016)

likes drawing


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jan 22, 2016)

is member of bell tree writing forum, i believe i am as well


----------



## Llust (Jan 22, 2016)

town name is puttputt


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

Has 4 snowflakes


----------



## Llust (Jan 22, 2016)

is 24


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2016)

loves anything with rice


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

you live in central Virginia


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

You've been playing ac since 2002 c:


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

you're birthday is New Year's eve


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

that dark candy doe


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

lol it's 10:33am where you live.  good morning!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

goo dmorning xD

has art in sig by peoyne


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 22, 2016)

Has a 'Most Active' award


----------



## tae (Jan 22, 2016)

is "uninteresting trash"


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 22, 2016)

has a smoking skull in sig


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

#1 KaydeeKrunk lover

also hands down the best walmart crasher


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

has more bells than me //cries


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Has less bells than me


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

has less posts than me


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Has more posts than me


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

is salty 24*7


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Joined on August 20, 2015


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

Is American


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 22, 2016)

Is 25


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Is the male delishush


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

you like to cook


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 22, 2016)

adores Halloween


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

feeling light headed.  i hope you feel better soon (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Is in the basement a bit today


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

is 11


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Has a problem with ages to be dating someone


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 22, 2016)

You enjoy cooking c:


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

Has a friend with a Skype that's messing up.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 22, 2016)

likes to play games, draw, write, chat, and more


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

Posted in the "Flirt with the above user" thread


----------



## teto (Jan 22, 2016)

has more posts than me


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Jan 22, 2016)

TPA is thinking about about their dreamies.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

Siggy made by kaleigh.


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

a fangirl


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

It doesn't snow where you live.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 22, 2016)

you live in tennessee


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

you sometimes have trouble with math.
not in a mean way. I'm just looking at your post history.


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

a girl


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

Konan224 said:


> a girl



nice try but I'm a cat.

hates their teacher


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

oh someone has done their stalking.
has 294 bells.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

You live in Minnesota.


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> You live in Minnesota.



You like italian food.


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 22, 2016)

you have an avi of pasta


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

The Japanese part of their sig is in Katakana


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

got banned from a chatzy


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

needs tbt to change user name


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

You got a drawing from me when I sucked at drawing anything <3 thank you.


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

you'll keep trying


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 22, 2016)

Pasta said:


> You got a drawing from me when I sucked at drawing anything <3 thank you.


this one right? it's so cute







sugarella's birthday is April 19


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 22, 2016)

You have a friend who models as Barbie


----------



## jiny (Jan 22, 2016)

your sig got removed lolol


----------



## kelpy (Jan 22, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> this one right? it's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think so. I'll search thru my files to see if I can find it....
I can't find it but I'm pretty sure that's my old drawing <3 gosh it feels like forever ago. it was only feb 2015 XD


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 22, 2016)

ur gonna keep trying


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

need a name changer


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

needs a name changer too


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

I too need a name changer


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

your sig is broken dood


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

nu its not


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

yeah it is.


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

it's not broken for meh


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 23, 2016)

Pls move your pointless discussions somewhere else


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

you're too kind


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

you are a pepe gem


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

you are a stalker


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

you are 11


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 23, 2016)

joined 5th january this year


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

is active af


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 23, 2016)

is kpop trash


----------



## jiny (Jan 23, 2016)

likes undertale


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

you want to change your username to aixoo


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

likes angry cats


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 23, 2016)

You changed your username
How did I know it was gonna be pusheen


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

****in...ninja'd me!


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 23, 2016)

is the second incarnation of piichinu

i got ninja'd by somebody who was ninja'd


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 23, 2016)

Justina said:


> You changed your username
> How did I know it was gonna be pusheen



idk ur a psychic


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 23, 2016)

Almost offended me. lol.


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

was banned for an inappropriate gif for the forums


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

is bts trash


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Likes cats


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

mr. krabs is your waifu


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

OH MY GOD HOW DID YOU KNOW?

You like k-pop :3


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

you're married to Lottie :3

is it working out


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

u like catdolphinangels

edit: ninja'd

you like watching people eat burgers


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> you're married to Lottie :3
> 
> is it working out



Of course c;

You like grump cat don't ask how I knew


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

how I knew?

you like undertale and other stuff but mostly undertale :3


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

You play club penguin


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

you have an account on tbt


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

You also have an account on tbt


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

You know what SpongeBob is


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Tru

You know what Grump Cat is


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

You know what kid cat is


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

you love angry cats omg


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 24, 2016)

your tmblr has all kpop dudes on it


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 24, 2016)

you are mayor pepper of SILVER


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

You like peoyne's art :3

NINJAAAAAA


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

4 waifus how can u keep up


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

Because I am awesome 

How do you keep up with all your k-pop loves?


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

i don't 

you got a pixel from piichinu


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 24, 2016)

Wants the username yoshi.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

likes pink


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jan 24, 2016)

Your ACNL town name is Jungle.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

go answer my vm


----------



## Lumira (Jan 24, 2016)

you have a hoard of quotes in your biography


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

yea i kinda put em there when people make epic ones 

has 602 posts


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

In love


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

has a pink bow on their avatar


----------



## Barbara (Jan 24, 2016)

Is on this forum way too much


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

might sell unorderables if they ahve them xD


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

You have a orange


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

have at least 10 mittens


----------



## jiny (Jan 24, 2016)

gave me 7 bells


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 24, 2016)

is correct xD


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

didnt give me 7 bells


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

You like Pusheen


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

you don't


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 24, 2016)

You live in Minnesota


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 24, 2016)

you don't


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jan 24, 2016)

they have horrible taste


----------



## Pusheen (Jan 25, 2016)

They also have horrible taste


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

pizza


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 25, 2016)

kaydeekrunk is your bff!


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 25, 2016)

You've been playing Animal Crossing since the year I was born.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 25, 2016)

your name is Caroline


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 25, 2016)

so....you joined January 4, 2016


----------



## jiny (Jan 25, 2016)

You are Dawson


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 25, 2016)

so....BTS is everything...


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

likes kpop as well


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

You got a massive album collection...you could probably open your own store..


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

kind of i guess i do have a crapton of mp3 files on my usb memory and then not counting my vinyl records and cds..

likes dawsons creek idek?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Jan 26, 2016)

Moko said:


> kind of i guess i do have a crapton of mp3 files on my usb memory and then not counting my vinyl records and cds..
> 
> likes dawsons creek idek?



I've actually never watched an episode......soooo, I picture you cruising around town in a van like the one from Scooby Doo for some reason...spreading love and peace everywhere through music....just sayin


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 26, 2016)

dawsoncreek said:


> I've actually never watched an episode......soooo, I picture you cruising around town in a van like the one from Scooby Doo for some reason...spreading love and peace everywhere through music....just sayin



pretty accurate.. and ah i thought you did by the username but o well.. anyways has a kpop sig


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

you're in love with kaydeekrunk


----------



## Cariicarky (Jan 26, 2016)

You successfully changed your username to aixoo.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 26, 2016)

Likes Jasper from Steven Universe.


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

geeeet dunked on


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

had a conversation with taesaek this evening


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

You joined this year


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Born May 17, 2004


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Your tumblr is all AC stuff


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

You're the second incarnation of piichinu and surprisingly arent banned yet


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

I just got unbanned c:


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Justina said:


> I just got unbanned c:



Memes too dank for this site.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

Aspiring to become vegan.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Just a Californian kid at heart.


----------



## Llust (Jan 27, 2016)

has two username changes


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 27, 2016)

You own three AC towns.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninja'd


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 27, 2016)

you like Stitches


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

You live in a cardboard box and i'm concerned for you.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 27, 2016)

You're craving donuts!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

cool movie taste


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Should be married to KaydeeKrunk


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

we kinda of are 


umm pepes


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

I found ocean man. ^


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 27, 2016)

you're giving away stuff, that's nice of you


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

You've changed your username twice


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 27, 2016)

You're wondering why you haven't been banned yet


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

I need to change my bio


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

u need a username change


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

u had a username change


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

You're a poor soul trapped in the ap hell hole in highschool; ah, the strugs of taking too many ap classes just to impress colleges.~


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

I've never seen you until today


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

aixoo said:


> I've never seen you until today



I've arisen from the ashes of being gone for two years yesterday, lol. 

P.S. You seem like a qt


----------



## Lumira (Jan 27, 2016)

you often change which hottie is featured in your sig 



VividVero said:


> You're a poor soul trapped in the ap hell hole in highschool; ah, the strugs of taking too many ap classes just to impress colleges.~



ooh a+ stalking right there. and yes, the pain of impressing colleges. @_@

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh ninja'd. 

you are filthy rich in IGB so you have an exchange shop as well as a super cool giveaway.


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Nark, nark, nark, nark. 

I actually remembered you from the bothering thread. I posted before you on there I believe xD


----------



## jiny (Jan 27, 2016)

Joined two days after my mom's birthday


----------



## Xerolin (Jan 27, 2016)

Made me listen to kpop
TANK YA


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

your dream villagers are Merengue Julian Lolly Marshal Colton Beau (ty copy&paste)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 30, 2016)

Your stripper name would be pelvis shaker.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 30, 2016)

Is a Sims player.


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Is obsessed with ACNL.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 30, 2016)

Loves K-pop


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

Likes Hetalia (is that the anime)


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

your location is um


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 31, 2016)

noice avatar


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

likes terts


----------



## teshima (Jan 31, 2016)

You're just barely an Aries who loves BTS and golden retrievers


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

your birthday is march 8 and you don't really like undertale, stevens universe, and gravity falls fans



Helloxcutiee said:


> Your stripper name would be pelvis shaker.



oml you saw that xD


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

high schooler


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

you reached 13k posts on 1/24/16 at 1:46 PM


----------



## tae (Jan 31, 2016)

you're nothing but a poor soul in high school.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

you are 22 years old and average 7.99 posts a day


----------



## jiny (Jan 31, 2016)

you've never gotten around to make your signature. tsk tsk.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

i'm sorry ;A;
i swear i'll make it... eventually

--

your tumblr is titled caramel macchiato


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

made their sig lel mangoes


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

24 years old


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

has hetalia avatar and sig


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Joined one day after my bday


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

has a yellow candy


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Most active


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

"Mhm."


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 2, 2016)

You love turts and think KaydeeKrunk is rad (which is true)


----------



## tae (Feb 2, 2016)

your birthday is july 17th


----------



## Don_Resetti (Feb 2, 2016)

you are part of the LGBTQIA+ Community group


----------



## Crash (Feb 2, 2016)

you just joined tbt today​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 2, 2016)

has a real cool underwater sig gif


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

likes terts


----------



## maounkhan (Feb 2, 2016)

Used to be Sugarella.


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

likes sonic


----------



## nami26 (Feb 2, 2016)

last visitor was bogummy before me


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Born in Denver


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

your profile has been visited 752 times


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 2, 2016)

Joined on July 17


----------



## jiny (Feb 2, 2016)

has 1,021 bells


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 5, 2016)

Has exams next week.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 5, 2016)

has a freaked out user title


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 5, 2016)

Likes those mindfulness coloring books.


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

loves pastel pink


----------



## Puffy (Feb 7, 2016)

into K-Pop


----------



## Llust (Feb 8, 2016)

first language is thai


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 8, 2016)

has a lot of mittens


----------



## Puffy (Feb 8, 2016)

Has a buncha collectibles.


----------



## Heyden (Feb 8, 2016)

you dated doomer xoxo


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

LIES AND SLANDER

dated their hand CUZ THATS ALL THEY CAN GET


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

has a popiscle


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

You need a new computer since it keeps wanting to get crunk when you don't.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

avatar has very large boobs?


----------



## VividVero (Feb 9, 2016)

Yo that's actually giant fluff balls on a dress, LOL she looks like ten in the anime.

You're also everywhere on this site


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2016)

olol fine XD

joined on may 6 2013


----------



## jiny (Feb 9, 2016)

joined october 16th 2013


----------



## Lumira (Feb 9, 2016)

you live in a weird city in texas


----------



## Puffy (Feb 9, 2016)

You're into anime, it seems.


----------



## Kanaa (Feb 10, 2016)

you make signatures


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

You spend 99% of your time in the museum shop and the other 1% crying over art. Lol


----------



## Llust (Feb 10, 2016)

you're 20 y/o


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 10, 2016)

You like spongebob.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

you like The Sims <3


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

sassy


----------



## Puffy (Feb 10, 2016)

Has 2 dolls


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 10, 2016)

they have a crush on yours truly xoxo


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

you think it's fake when people are super nice and friendly online


----------



## Puffy (Feb 10, 2016)

sassy and classy.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 10, 2016)

stressed about being around people who don't like them! but you are super rad so FuXX all the haters and live your life


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 11, 2016)

You work at red lobster.


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 11, 2016)

You love all things Disney.


----------



## jiny (Feb 11, 2016)

got mayor art from wendy crossing


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 11, 2016)

won the christmas raffle


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 11, 2016)

Plays Smash


----------



## VividVero (Feb 11, 2016)

You're taking on too many things for an eleven year old and it worries me.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 12, 2016)

Is vegan/striving to be.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

is often shipped with Sparro

- - - Post Merge - - -



VividVero said:


> You're taking on too many things for an eleven year old and it worries me.



wat bish no


----------



## Llust (Feb 13, 2016)

you're kawaiilotus


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

stalker
is in team popsicle


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

has a lot of mittens


----------



## jiny (Feb 13, 2016)

loves kaydeekrunk


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 13, 2016)

was once KawaiiX3


----------



## Espurr (Feb 13, 2016)

Has had an extended conversation with Kidcatisbestcat


----------



## Albuns (Feb 13, 2016)

Likes to whoopity Hoopity doop~


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2016)

has a popsicle


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

has dark candy envy lol


----------



## Puffy (Feb 18, 2016)

Has the same time zone as me.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 18, 2016)

Doesn't have any more dream villagers.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Feb 18, 2016)

Loves Steven Universe <3


----------



## Puffy (Feb 19, 2016)

Their favourite villager is Pashmina..?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 19, 2016)

Married to Dio


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 19, 2016)

has all but 1 dreamie


----------



## Dy1an (Feb 19, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> has all but 1 dreamie



I have never met before


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

is new, kinda?


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

Has a cake form L o t t i e.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 25, 2016)

Has no home.


----------



## Edward Elric (Feb 25, 2016)

currently NOT playing ACNL.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

isn't small


----------



## tae (Feb 25, 2016)

your birthday is aug 15.


----------



## Piezahummy (Feb 25, 2016)

You love K-pop .


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 25, 2016)

mysterious


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 26, 2016)

You joined June 21, 2015


----------



## tae (Feb 26, 2016)

you've loved LoZ since 2001


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2016)

You have joined 2 groups


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 26, 2016)

your main town is now a kawaii town called kaigan


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

Has a post not appearing


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

Tbt if ****ing broken on this thread


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

used my old username


----------



## Fantasyrick (Feb 27, 2016)

Likes k-pop alot.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2016)

You live in Texas.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

Good to hear that! 

And yaas, go Gryffindor, it's your birthday...lol. Well, Harry didn't really protest 'against' the hat. I mean, Harry was just thinking in his head about how he didn't want to be in Slytherin, and the hat granted his wish. But yeah, Harry was definitely put into the right House. 

Yeah, Hufflepuff is a pretty peaceful House! And omg really? Well...tbh, I can kinda understand how they feel. They probably wanted to be sorted into Gryffindor because Harry Potter was in that House. I feel like the Hufflepuff House is the house that's not appreciated much. But Hufflepuff isn't all that bad!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your convo with Dae Min


----------



## jiny (Feb 27, 2016)

Likes Marina


----------



## Espurr (Feb 27, 2016)

Has been married to me willingly and unwillingly five times.


----------



## Llust (Feb 27, 2016)

13 y/o


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2016)

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Good to hear that!
> 
> And yaas, go Gryffindor, it's your birthday...lol. Well, Harry didn't really protest 'against' the hat. I mean, Harry was just thinking in his head about how he didn't want to be in Slytherin, and the hat granted his wish. But yeah, Harry was definitely put into the right House.
> 
> ...



Omg lol 

Lives in Seattle, Washington.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 27, 2016)

DAMN I WAS NINAJ'D


Loves pokemon


----------



## spurrinkle (Feb 27, 2016)

thinks spork is the worst villager


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

Needs a new username and animated avi


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 27, 2016)

ACNL character name is Layla.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 27, 2016)

Chats with many people


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

says they suck at digital art


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 4, 2016)

really like kitten kpop boys


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 4, 2016)

Just joined Team Popsicle


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

has a jingle and timmy dolls collectibles


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

usually comes on around this time


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

spam sig


----------



## mikkaru (Mar 5, 2016)

Would make a better president than Trump.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

has a really cute avatar <3


----------



## mikkaru (Mar 5, 2016)

Is in almost every thread on here aka post wizard


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 5, 2016)

Joined on January 23 .


----------



## mikkaru (Mar 5, 2016)

Is a ravioli monster


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

has great taste in villagers


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

likes naruto and batman a lot


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

loves luis cilia


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Has been noticing her crush looking at her a lot


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 5, 2016)

is depressed


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 5, 2016)

Is edgy


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2016)

spicy pickle


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

Is most active


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 5, 2016)

Is 16


----------



## jiny (Mar 5, 2016)

is an art addict


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

kitten


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 6, 2016)

Is a turt addict


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

is in mst timezone


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 6, 2016)

like yoghurt !


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

has a cake thing


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

turt


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

kpop


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 6, 2016)

has a  voodoo doll


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 6, 2016)

3 mittens


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Mar 6, 2016)

you have over 31,000 posts!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 6, 2016)

ACNL character name is Elle.


----------



## jiny (Mar 6, 2016)

Joined June 1st, 2015


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 7, 2016)

has 3 birthstones


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2016)

Has no dream villagers currently.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 7, 2016)

Member of Team Pokemon, Popsicle and STFR


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 7, 2016)

Plays Smash


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2016)

Has made two albums


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 7, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Has made two albums



I have like 10 aha

Is a member of team popsicle


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I have like 10 aha
> 
> Is a member of team popsicle



Oops sorry lol, I just thought you had two because I didn't click the "see more" button...you have more than just two albums o.o 

Has a dog named Cocoa


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 7, 2016)

Dawnpiplup said:


> Oops sorry lol, I just thought you had two because I didn't click the "see more" button...you have more than just two albums o.o
> 
> Has a dog named Cocoa



Haha no need to apologise x3

Doesn't like anyone to know their location c;


----------



## Llust (Mar 7, 2016)

deviantart name is nightmares-x


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Mar 7, 2016)

Has 4 snowflakes


----------



## Llust (Mar 7, 2016)

member of team popsicle, pokemon and stfr


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 7, 2016)

A K-Pop fan omg yas.


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

wants to marry amazingphil


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 8, 2016)

Is the type of person who leaves the "description" part blank in the about yourself..
(also going tumblr theme is so cute<3)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

pears...


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

has a popsicle


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 8, 2016)

some random korean guys


----------



## Esphas (Mar 8, 2016)

really gross and cringy


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Irl friends with Jacob


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 8, 2016)

Previously Justina .


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Watched the finale of Gravity Falls


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

has a lot of dirty secrets ??


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

was once KawaiiX3


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

shush we never talk about that username

took my old username


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

has some korean user title in pink


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Lives in Sweden


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Previously Justina,


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

Is too freaking active


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

has a quote from cherrii in the sig


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Is Swedish?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

is british


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

You like tea x3


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

you also like tea


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

Your name is Ellaaaa


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

Your dream villager is "see signature"


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

you are a taurus~


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

Is 21


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

is soO edgyy


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

"get lost"


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 10, 2016)

You're 24


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

is married to temmie since last year


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

has lots of quotes


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 10, 2016)

Has a tumblr


----------



## jiny (Mar 10, 2016)

Used to have a Jigglypuff avatar ;c;


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2016)

Is very active on Tumblr.


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 11, 2016)

Really loves David Bowie.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

mermaid


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 11, 2016)

Loves turtles


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

has a creepy sig


----------



## Hulaette (Mar 11, 2016)

Has a creepy man in her display picture


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Geekaloompa said:


> Has a creepy man in her display picture



that's Luis Cilia to you, and he's not creepy lol.

changed back their sig lol


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)

Likes lemons.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2016)

Loves Pikachu.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

You live in the UK


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

Loves playing Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> Loves playing Super Smash Bros.



N-No...? xD
I hate that game lmao

Lives in Texas


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

doesn't enjoy smash game.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> doesn't enjoy smash game.



Correct indeed

Likes Doctor Who?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice you got it. Likes temmie


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

Likes doctor who


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

Likes K-Pop


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

Likes being 1 of the top 10posters


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 11, 2016)

You ordered items from HMCaprica


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

You like Kirby


----------



## Bowie (Mar 11, 2016)

Big Doctor Who fan.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

love music


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2016)

Joined in March.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

surfin pikachu


----------



## jiny (Mar 11, 2016)

Joined 2 years ago


----------



## Llust (Mar 11, 2016)

posts an average of 69.04 time per day


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

just got ninjad


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 11, 2016)

has over 10k vms


----------



## raeyoung (Mar 11, 2016)

Has 5,076 posts.


----------



## Llust (Mar 11, 2016)

native fruit is peaches


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 12, 2016)

Fav colors are monochrome colors


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

got an icon from riinasuu


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

Have 1Referrals


----------



## Katattacc (Mar 12, 2016)

Has only one friend.


----------



## Megan. (Mar 12, 2016)

Your a cat.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

likes lemons


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 12, 2016)

No longer the turt queen.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

que? i just changed my avatar and user title?

has some weird assumptions lmao


----------



## jiny (Mar 12, 2016)

turt Queen


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

I love ice cream.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 12, 2016)

Tardis2016 said:


> You like Kirby



I really don't 

You like Kirby


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes I do.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

Prefers the classic police station in acnl.


----------



## dawsoncreek (Mar 13, 2016)

On August 30th, 1995 my twin spirit was born...


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 15, 2016)

Decorating fish tanks excites you. c:


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

loves disney!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

It's a pet peeve of yours to get food on your face.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 21, 2016)

You like the sims!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

You're pollo-vegetarian.


----------



## SZA (Mar 21, 2016)

You live in California


----------



## kelpy (Mar 21, 2016)

You live in the U.S. and you don't know anyone named Makayla.


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

likes pickled eggs


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 22, 2016)

You're 21 years old and enjoy Steven Universe, and you live in Michigan.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2016)

Basically likes any of the wolf and eagle villagers.


----------



## Llust (Mar 22, 2016)

has a hello kitty obsession


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

has a black heart


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

half modern, half zen in your main town


----------



## pickle inkii. (Mar 22, 2016)

You're shy and a little sassy.


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 24, 2016)

Used to type in tiny text


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 24, 2016)

Might get permabanned xD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

really likes anime...


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 24, 2016)

located in sweden c:


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Likes tea~ <3


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 24, 2016)

likes green?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Ya damn skippy I like green. 

A coffee drinker!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 25, 2016)

likes being outside ~


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

You like steven universe.


----------



## Araie (Mar 26, 2016)

Your favorite Legend of Zelda game is Majora's Mask.


----------



## Hobbitonvillager (Mar 26, 2016)

You're allergic to benadryl.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

You're a night owl.


----------



## duckvely (Mar 26, 2016)

prefers warm weather


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2016)

you're a tree


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Has had 3 username changes


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 5, 2016)

Also had 3 username changes? Or 2....?


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

two
Used to be married to me


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 5, 2016)

Broke up with me for some reason ;-;


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

I still ly
as a friend

needs to chat with me more


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 5, 2016)

Yay ^~^

Listened to my butthurt rant today ;D


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 5, 2016)

Is a Melanoe supporter


----------



## Dim (Apr 5, 2016)

You wish to stop being banned.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 5, 2016)

Thinks job applications these days are ridiculous, and prefers dogs over cats.


----------



## jiny (Apr 5, 2016)

you keep messaging nightmares


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

The last Wi-Fi rating you got was on 04-03-2016.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

mmm, you have 56 friends!


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

You got the cake.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 27, 2016)

Doesn't want to believe what makes sense.


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

you don't know what you know about yourself.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

13 pics in ur album!


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

You have all your dreamies


----------



## pipty (Apr 27, 2016)

selling whitney the white fox


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Already sold her.

You want some kind of butterfly fairy thing


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

dittos everywhere


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk is your best turt-mate and waifu. BluePikachu47 is your 2nd waifu.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

posted in pokemon trading center thread earlier


----------



## pipty (Apr 27, 2016)

Last Activity Today 05:25 PM


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 27, 2016)

Could speak swedish, german as well, but not too fluently.

Piipy why you gotta ninja me y


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Town name is seasons


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

Mayor name is Chris


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

Has 264 total messages


----------



## focus (Apr 27, 2016)

your name is Christopher but everyone calls you Chris


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

is a dangerous woman


----------



## kelpy (Apr 27, 2016)

you're agender


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

cool lemon war fam


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

11863 Visitor Messages


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

dank weed


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

Called yourself the "number 1 ****poster".


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2016)

have dA and instagram


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

you have the quote i made about the ups man XDD


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 27, 2016)

From Utah


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 27, 2016)

Same I like pokemon too, also very edgey at times lolololl


----------



## tae (Apr 27, 2016)

birthday is july 13th, and their town mayors name is Marie.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

you have 4 referrals


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 27, 2016)

Gave Tardis2016 40 TBT in exchange for a tasty cake


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

wants the chocolate mousse  in my sig XD


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

You are a big Bernie supporter.


----------



## Aquari (Apr 27, 2016)

you live in texas


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

You like spiders


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

You have made 310 posts today (like woah dude)


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 27, 2016)

You're 19 yrs old


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 28, 2016)

04-26-2016 was your last Wi-Fi rating.


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 28, 2016)

You are not doing reservations anymore


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

wants drake to hurry up


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 28, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk is your best turt-mate and waifu


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

has the same timezone as i do.


----------



## Seroja (Apr 28, 2016)

Your rabbit hates you?

edit: in stardew valley?


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

lol yes in that game

plays neopets a lot


----------



## focus (Apr 28, 2016)

has never gotten a shiny in friend safaris


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 28, 2016)

You are a real life waluigi lookalike


----------



## focus (Apr 28, 2016)

i thought you were calling me ugly for a second i
ur a die-hard pony fan


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 28, 2016)

Your first WiFi rating was from pepper


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

You're Canadian.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

posting in the username pronunciation thread


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 28, 2016)

You're 24


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

Previously L CocoaBean (I think I saw that name before now that I think about it...)


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Apr 28, 2016)

Your from the U.S


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

has 2 birthstones


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

TBT's #1 *****poster


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

Located in your apartment


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

o^o

Has changed your username


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 28, 2016)

is an underground mod


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

Wants there to be a lemon collectible


----------



## Dim (Apr 28, 2016)

Birthday is May 17 (Happy almost bday lol)


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 28, 2016)

Made a a thread about sold out collectibles


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

Has been accused of bieng a weeb


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 28, 2016)

Lmfao

Is now hungry


----------



## Xerolin (Apr 28, 2016)

Owns a Mac


----------



## AwesomeYveltal (Jun 19, 2016)

Your bday is 9/11 

like my uncle.


----------



## xara (Jun 19, 2016)

You are a female


----------



## Irelia (Jun 19, 2016)

you like melanie martinez 
(It didn't really require much stalking xD)


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

Zac Efron is not your type


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

in love with park chanyeol

who's not


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jun 20, 2016)

You have 40 friends.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

you have 81 vm


----------



## skylucario (Jun 20, 2016)

you
I know that you entered that SodaPop raffle


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

Your favorite villager in AC is a cranky dog.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

Makes no sense.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

14 friends ;}


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 20, 2016)

you've been banned twice before


----------



## Zylia (Jun 20, 2016)

You live in the UK ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)....


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

Your favorite FNAF character is the bear uh freddy fazneaf i forgot how to spell it



Stalfos said:


> Makes no sense.



at first I was offended but then I realized it was in my bio
lmao


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 20, 2016)

You have 13 friends


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 20, 2016)

You're from Puerto Rico!


----------



## Irelia (Jun 20, 2016)

you like bernie sanders
i had to dig real deep to find that one


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 20, 2016)

You like Coldplay (and I misread it as cosplay xD).


----------



## aericell (Jun 20, 2016)

You're not a fan of horror movies


----------



## jiny (Jun 20, 2016)

you're female


----------



## Aquari (Jun 20, 2016)

youre 17 :^^^^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ninjad


----------



## Jeonggwa (Jun 20, 2016)

you would like bat villagers.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 21, 2016)

You like using the violin and single teardrop emoji.


----------



## duckvely (Jun 21, 2016)

doesn't like tomatoes


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

you collect erasers


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

is in pensylvania :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol spelled it wrong


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 21, 2016)

You want a dog


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

youre friends with a blue cat


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

is 15


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

is 25!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

is a grill!


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

is most likely a grill, also has all their dreamies


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

you fell in love on 10/20/13


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

175580!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

ign is lexi!


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

dislikes online consultation (which is very understandable!)


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2016)

Lives in the same state as me.


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

we both live in a very Amish state full of coal mines and high crime rates

also you tend to skip meals


----------



## Dim (Jun 21, 2016)

Koden said:


> we both live in a very Amish state full of coal mines and high crime rates
> 
> also you tend to skip meals


Not to mention all the Philli fans >.>

Was born in the year 2000


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

you dislike rap music


----------



## Irelia (Jun 21, 2016)

you wanted to go to sleep but u had to hike up a mountain
lmao rip


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 21, 2016)

You find school boring.


----------



## tae (Jun 21, 2016)

your name is shane , and your birthday is one day after mine. ~


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

you are ftm trans  (i hope all is going well!)


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

town name is lumiouse!


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

youre holding Beau so far no luck getting anyone to move out so you can just give him to someone else if youd like


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

you have a steam ID!

its ok i can wait!


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm going out on a whim here but your bio is a quote from Black Butler, so I assume you like Black Butler!


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

you like steven universe!


----------



## Mints (Jun 21, 2016)

you are currently the #1 of the top 10 posters.


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

you like merengue!


----------



## Hurplepippo (Jun 21, 2016)

You are 15 (hello different century)


----------



## Koden (Jun 21, 2016)

you dont know alot about anime! which isnt a problem, its pretty crazy tbh xd also my profile pic isnt a vocaloid c:


----------



## Crash (Jun 21, 2016)

hmm, your birthday is september 21 C:


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 21, 2016)

i dont need to stalk you, you're too cool


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

is actually "ares"


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

you won an apple in sodapop giveaway


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 21, 2016)

Your on the group of team Popsicle


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 21, 2016)

likes zebras, which have stripes


----------



## jiny (Jun 21, 2016)

your first username was dilute.. (I think)


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

your username was aixoo in the past (i thinks so atleast)


----------



## focus (Jun 21, 2016)

the last time you touched a book you tore out the pages and turned them into roses


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

you dont like ahlam


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 21, 2016)

You have all of your dreamies


----------



## Tensu (Jun 21, 2016)

You said hello to Katnip.


----------



## Aquari (Jun 21, 2016)

308 VM's


----------



## Bloody_House (Jun 21, 2016)

Neikkocat06 said:


> 308 VM's



You posted this 'mushrooms dont count but any other item on the ground counts' in the thread ' What counts as "Trash on ground"?'


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jun 23, 2016)

Wanted a Father's Day Flower restock.


----------



## Dim (Jun 23, 2016)

You have a long ass info page. Holy crap that's the longest I've seen. xD


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 23, 2016)

You barely have any information about you


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 24, 2016)

You like Static


----------



## Daydream (Jun 24, 2016)

You're stuck with Katie in you town ~


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 24, 2016)

Makes threads only about Animal Crossing :3


----------



## Aquari (Jun 24, 2016)

your username is based on a pokemon


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

Murray the mod spoke to you


----------



## Daydream (Jun 24, 2016)

You love zebras


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 24, 2016)

You like a villager that ALMOST everyone hate AL

(I say almost some like him. .. not me)


----------



## Daydream (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't see where the hate comes from, I think he's adorable... XD
__________

You have to wake up at 6AM tommorow


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 25, 2016)

You are offline at this moment


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

You are trying to convince your mom to get you a bird.


----------



## Llust (Jun 25, 2016)

knows a lot about acnl and participates in the basement often


----------



## vogelbiene (Jun 25, 2016)

you seem to have very logical and knowledgeable
opinions, as well as beautiful art uvu


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 25, 2016)

you like persona, you're already my favorite person


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 25, 2016)

You are in 4 groups


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmm I see you hate roller coasters, you oddball


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulbabear said:


> Hmm I see you hate roller coasters, you oddball


I don't hate
I'm just very afraid like extremely afraid
It's a phobia but there difference between hating and being afraid

- - - Post Merge - - -

And how that odd
A lot of people hate roller coaster too


----------



## Ploom (Jun 27, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> I don't hate
> I'm just very afraid like extremely afraid
> It's a phobia but there difference between hating and being afraid
> 
> ...


Lol I was joking, but okay.. 
I thought I stalked your profile like a pro -_-


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 27, 2016)

you're a girl and you're 5'8", you like peaches and cherrios, but not ribs, and you got banned from here once.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 27, 2016)

has an ac tumblr which is really coool


----------



## vel (Jun 28, 2016)

idk what you play bc of your sig but i see some of overwatch which is cool, and i think you're in the line chat but we never actually spoke


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2016)

has never had ken in their town


----------



## g u a v a (Jun 28, 2016)

wished roseflower a happy birthday owo


----------



## duckvely (Jun 28, 2016)

plays flight rising


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

You have 33 friends here


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

have all fruit collectibles


----------



## Acruoxil (Jun 28, 2016)

Loves Free!


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

watched psycho pass


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 28, 2016)

Your no longer banned 
Welcomed back snoozit


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 28, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Your no longer banned
> Welcomed back snoozit



hehe im free! good to be back


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

You have six eggs and six popsicles.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

has 1 tickets


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

You got the 10,000th post.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

has 10254 bells

(cool btw)


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 1, 2016)

Lives in Sweden


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

I know your username is Sheila, but you were once Jun.

EDIT: I got sniped

User above has three collectibles.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2016)

first to sell star wand


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

Has more posts than Jeremy.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

joined on sep. 9, 2014


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

Lives somewhere in the Rocky Mountains in the US.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

is 23!


----------



## Cascade (Sep 1, 2016)

stalker


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 1, 2016)

Is also a stalker


----------



## Cascade (Sep 1, 2016)

has one green candy


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm surprised you didn't take up the offer for the free mermaid set.


also the person who ninja'd me is a ninja


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

Once MayorEvvie


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Sep 1, 2016)

Lol what happened
Got a cupcake from Coach


----------



## MochiACNL (Sep 1, 2016)

Friend code is 3755-1156-0535


----------



## Tracer (Sep 1, 2016)

Your favorite flower is Daisies.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

Member less than three months.


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2016)

made a gamefaqs guide! wow!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

Three actually. They are the PWP guide, money guide, and the ACHHD Guide.

You once had a mischievous moneybag avatar.


----------



## Licorice (Sep 1, 2016)

You used to watch Atomic Betty


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 1, 2016)

You have no tulips in your sidebar.


----------



## Crash (Sep 1, 2016)

loves apples


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Sep 2, 2016)

Has three cats


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 2, 2016)

You don't like coffee.


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

cannabis_crossing was the last visitor to visit your profile before me.


----------



## namiieco (Sep 2, 2016)

2 hours and 11 minutes ago you posted in the introduction board


----------



## Athena Cykes (Sep 2, 2016)

By the time I am posting this, you are modifying your signature.


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

your page has 32 visits for now, and the last 7 visitors to your page were:
Arstotzkan,  Bloody_House,  Damniel, Ekcriptia,  GoldieJoan, RosieThePeppyCat,  Utarara


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

You have 6 TBT.


----------



## chapstick (Sep 12, 2016)

you name your apple collectibles


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Yep!

You registered in 2016


----------



## chapstick (Sep 12, 2016)

One of your apples has a house.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 12, 2016)

Your town fruit is a peach.


----------



## chapstick (Sep 12, 2016)

You have a nice blog called the StarFall Press.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 12, 2016)

has a gudetama avatar?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 13, 2016)

has secretly more red carnations then what its showing


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

Has an intense zebra obsession.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 13, 2016)

You really like Marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

You have a lot of flower collectibles.


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 13, 2016)

You became Mayor of Canaan on December 27, 2013.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 13, 2016)

You live in Singapore.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 14, 2016)

Your Nintendo Network ID is LoveHorses79


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

has a poem i made for him because of my free business of creating poems


----------



## namiieco (Sep 14, 2016)

u got a rare peach at 05-20-2016


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

is in england


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 14, 2016)

You are from the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

You love apples.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2016)

You have French in your town thingy lol


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

Really love marshal


----------



## Aquari (Sep 14, 2016)

really loves zebras


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

You have received 595 visitor messages


----------



## tae (Sep 14, 2016)

you live in an igloo in canada land.


----------



## jiny (Sep 14, 2016)

The last post you liked was at 10:06 am on 9/14/16


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

You have 53 friend here


----------



## Daydream (Sep 14, 2016)

You love zebras


----------



## ZebraQueen (Sep 14, 2016)

That a lie I don't love I ADORE!!!

He can speak French


----------



## twins (Jul 3, 2017)

This user kind of likes deer villagers but is "not too much a fan of them" C:


----------



## allainah (Jul 4, 2017)

you're an artist who likes the office (b.t.w me TOO)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Your oldest Wi-Fi/Trade rating was from ailani.


----------



## twins (Jul 4, 2017)

You love asmr. C:


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2017)

Haven't seen this thread in a while .-.

You have 4 friends atm


----------



## twins (Jul 4, 2017)

You went to the movies yesterday


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

You stalked Marshall
*Stalkception*


----------



## allainah (Jul 4, 2017)

has an obsession w/ monkey villagers


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

You have 11 friends, but you deserve tons more!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 4, 2017)

Desperately wants a teal house


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 4, 2017)

Wants 2017 Cosmos collectibles.


----------



## Dim (Jul 4, 2017)

You have a pretty cool album there


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 4, 2017)

You changed your One Punch Man signature


----------



## Bcat (Jul 4, 2017)

I must say I'm curious as to what your personal reasons are for liking baths


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 4, 2017)

I too, love cats in general.


----------



## Irelia (Jul 5, 2017)

you want to make a forest acnl town


----------



## kelpy (Jul 5, 2017)

Why must you be so careless about your toothpaste choices?


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 5, 2017)

I too, have all the villagers as dreamies.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 5, 2017)

you love eggbert. He's a good egg.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 5, 2017)

It seems you like Disney


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Your dreamies are any villagers you think are cute, which is my opinion as well.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 5, 2017)

!!! Congrats on Cece's placement


----------



## Mao (Jul 5, 2017)

You like the basement and Brewster cafe


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

You made a thread about Club Tortimer encounters.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

has 918 bells


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

Sheila said:


> has 918 bells



LMAO, that's not stalking.  You live in Sweden.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2017)

Has one blog entry

well how do you know i wasn't on your about me page


----------



## Crazy (Jul 5, 2017)

You indirectly killed Lucanosa at 3:20PM GMT+1 today.


----------



## Esphas (Jul 5, 2017)

could be wrong but is your real name hugh?


----------



## tifachu (Jul 5, 2017)

ur bdays in 3 months


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 5, 2017)

You live in Philadelphia


----------



## twins (Jul 5, 2017)

You like Once Punch Man


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jul 5, 2017)

The same day you joined this site you traded for Sprinkles. After that you kept trading for villagers. Did you originally join the site to get villagers?


----------



## twins (Jul 5, 2017)

Linksonic1 said:


> The same day you joined this site you traded for Sprinkles. After that you kept trading for villagers. Did you originally join the site to get villagers?



I originally joined bc I make pixel art and someone suggested commission them here xD but good stalking lolol

You think people who like disney deserve a good eyeroll


----------



## Bcat (Jul 5, 2017)

You like black and white plaid


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 5, 2017)

You're a big fan of Disney.


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 6, 2017)

I see you like Marshal, nice.

haha that took no effort i'll find something better i promise


----------



## Zylia (Jul 6, 2017)

Your first thread was made was on 11-19-2015 04:23 PM....( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Esphas (Jul 6, 2017)

you're breathing rn


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 6, 2017)

You have no profile picture but bought an extension anyways


----------



## Bcat (Jul 6, 2017)

You wish parrots were a villager


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2017)

This was your first thread on TBTF


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 7, 2017)

you're 15


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2017)

You're a 25 year old hippie turt lady


----------



## Zerous (Jul 7, 2017)

You live in Vermont.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 7, 2017)

you just bought puurl for 20 tbt


----------



## Zylia (Jul 7, 2017)

Bcat said:


> you just bought puurl for 20 tbt



You made a topic looking to buy 1 White Rose...


----------



## Dim (Jul 7, 2017)

Your dream villager is "/". Best of luck!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 7, 2017)

You traded 3 million Bells for 100 TBT.  How the hell did that work?


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 7, 2017)

You want to visit a sisters dream town eh?


----------



## uyumin (Jul 8, 2017)

You are 15


----------



## Dim (Jul 8, 2017)

You have no negative WiFi feedback.





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You traded 3 million Bells for 100 TBT.  How the hell did that work?


lol where do you see that?


----------



## Zerous (Jul 8, 2017)

I swear at least 95% of your posts are in the Basement.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 8, 2017)

You like guessing ages.


----------



## Zerous (Jul 8, 2017)

In 2020, you will be doing a '366-fanart day extravaganza'


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 8, 2017)

You currently have no life~


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 8, 2017)

Your favorite game is TLoZ:Mayors Mask


----------



## Bcat (Jul 8, 2017)

you run cross-country


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 8, 2017)

You left out milk and cookies for Captain America in hopes that he'd bring you a pet bald eagle for July 4th. XD


----------



## Zerous (Jul 9, 2017)

You hate Tabby.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 9, 2017)

Your first ever starter Pok?mon was Piplup


----------



## Chick (Jul 9, 2017)

You live/stay in Philadelphia.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 9, 2017)

Your ACNL town is going to be sisters-themed


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 9, 2017)

You have currently 3 Seashells


----------



## Zerous (Jul 9, 2017)

You're scared of water/swimming.


----------



## Sanrio (Jul 9, 2017)

You're fandom trash


----------



## Bcat (Jul 9, 2017)

you love beanie babies


----------



## Zerous (Jul 9, 2017)

You like pie.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 10, 2017)

You're "a total piece of fandom trash"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 10, 2017)

Still trying to figure out what you see in Marshal...


----------



## Dim (Jul 10, 2017)

Avatar described your mood here.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

your dog is (was?) sick :c


----------



## Pearls (Jul 21, 2017)

you like cats


----------



## hana-mii (Jul 21, 2017)

You love ace attorney

just like me ; 0


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 21, 2017)

Your posts per day are 20.68


----------



## tifachu (Jul 21, 2017)

u came back to btf after a sort of hiatus


----------



## Dim (Jul 22, 2017)

yoir name is tiffany


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 22, 2017)

You are male :v


----------



## fell_and_forgot (Jul 22, 2017)

You're into artsy stuff, like making your own characters and drawing


----------



## Mistyseas (Jul 22, 2017)

Right now, you're viewing 'Bell Tree HQ'


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 22, 2017)

You have 4 friends listed on you FL


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 23, 2017)

you live in canada!


----------



## boring (Jul 23, 2017)

You used to TT :^ )


----------



## vals ~ (Jul 23, 2017)

You're currently viewing thread "Place your random thoughts"


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 23, 2017)

You've had 7 wi-fi ratings in the past month


----------



## Buttlet32 (Jul 23, 2017)

Botari1999 said:


> You've had 7 wi-fi ratings in the past month



You sent a friend request to Blondieboo13 October 5th, 2015 at 6:57pm CST. 

If it's possible to go too far on this thread I think I just did it.


----------



## Dim (Jul 23, 2017)

You are from Tennessee.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 24, 2017)

You got born in November


----------



## Psydye (Jul 24, 2017)

I think you have a chance w/ Dark Link.


----------



## tifachu (Jul 24, 2017)

u listen to dragonforce


----------



## twins (Jul 24, 2017)

You prefer reese over cyrus


----------



## Cheremtasy (Jul 24, 2017)

Your most recent post according to your activity was in the "do you know anyone with that name" thread


----------



## Bunnilla (Jul 24, 2017)

You live in Canada


----------



## Dim (Jul 24, 2017)

What an unholy profile.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 24, 2017)

You love dogs


----------



## tifachu (Jul 25, 2017)

you bought a pixel avatar from Bunnilla


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2017)

We have the same first name!


----------



## vals ~ (Jul 26, 2017)

You love Korean Dramas.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 26, 2017)

You've got an art shop


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 26, 2017)

u like paw patrol i think


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Jul 26, 2017)

Smells bad, probably a cast member of that Dream Daddy game. Is an actual alien


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 26, 2017)

Has the same birthday as my big bro c:


----------



## wizard (Sep 2, 2017)

You live in the same city as my aunt.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 2, 2017)

You made a Trump vs. Putin thread... SMH.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 2, 2017)

has a face of marshal as town flag


----------



## Dhar (Sep 2, 2017)

Looking for blue and red ogre masks. :3


----------



## Sky The Cutie (Sep 2, 2017)

You're female, born september 26th, and you really like the feather collections.


----------



## wizard (Sep 2, 2017)

You are a male who lives in Michigan and is super into Nintendo.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 2, 2017)

Your name is Landon ( woaaah how could I find that out! ) Love tia live in Massachusetts and born... Meh I'll stop


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Sep 2, 2017)

Acts like they're a supercool awesome hacker when they can't even setup the homebrew launcher.

Too lazy to get any tickets

Hates my strawberry cake cutie :c


----------



## wizard (Sep 2, 2017)

Your date of birth is July 14, likes unicorns.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 3, 2017)

Is it possible to stalk him again? Eh I'm not going to try....



~Unicorn~ said:


> Acts like they're a supercool awesome hacker when they can't even setup the homebrew launcher.
> 
> Too lazy to get any tickets
> 
> Hates my strawberry cake cutie :c


I feel like I should retort but ehh don't want to possibly make this thread into something it's not
edit. I do love you sig and other sig along with your Avatar


----------



## goro (Sep 4, 2017)

really likes "(x) vs (x)" counting forum games and just forum games in general


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 4, 2017)

you have no friends
you're alone
you say your name is lucky but this seems pretty unlucky to me
you're also gay

but a beauifyl picruew of Sal i think Its sal a Gorgest mogeko pictured


----------



## Moosta2112 (Sep 4, 2017)

You're a ****ing Idiot


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 5, 2017)

its okay it says that on my bio *cough*
(also person below me stalk them not me for posting)


----------



## tifachu (Sep 8, 2017)

Moosta prefers Stop & Shop over Whole Foods.

Ashvenn is a lawful neutral


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 9, 2017)

Since you randomly told me before (yes, I know) Your phillipino, like me. LOL


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 9, 2017)

Haydenv019 is an unremarkable teen.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 9, 2017)

surrogate mother of 2 cats


----------



## Shayden (Sep 10, 2017)

you like Disney and animation in general


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

animal crossing is a l l i l i v e f o r


----------



## Drokmar (Sep 10, 2017)

Word down te grapevine is that you like Marshall!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 28, 2018)

Overall, a pretty rad guy.


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 28, 2018)

Tangy used to be my dreamie


----------



## Patrick Star 2.0 (Jan 28, 2018)

This post is a train wreck


----------



## 50m4ra (Jan 30, 2018)

Are we stalking anymore?


----------



## 22lexi (Jul 17, 2018)

Yup, and your New Leaf town is called Smashvil


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2018)

Your New Leaf town is Willow!


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2018)

you chew your icecream just a little bit if it's hard


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

Your towns are called Our Town and My Town


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 18, 2018)

You have an art (/clothing??) shop and you don't like coffee .3.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

American Girl Dolls >:3


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Jul 18, 2018)

Pickles is an interesting name for a town o.o 

Ooooo you ninja'd me xD

So that cookies-n-cream must be delicious c:


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

Your married


----------



## Bcat (Jul 18, 2018)

You helped keldi with her train station


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 18, 2018)

You locked me in an elevator and forced me to sing musical theatre.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

'Nice try Copper' -MapleSilver 2018


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2018)

You’re selling, and I quote:

-handcart
-spooky table
-ogre mask
-love tester
-moth orchid
-folk guitar
-crane game
-harp
-modern wood table
-water cooler
-tricycle
-super toilet
-writing desk
-hurdle
2 TBT (Festive Stuffs)
-sapling clock
-kart
- ? Block
- Block Floor
- S.S. Dolphin
- Triple Red Shells
- Fruit Panel Cushion
- Samus Helmet
- Patched Hat
- monster mask
- skeleton hood x 2
- ghost mask
- werewolf hood
- balloon hat
- party popper


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2018)

Hope this isn’t too invasive but I think u might like marshal


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jul 19, 2018)

I’m surprised her username isn’t ThatOneLokiFangirl.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

You cheesy heart glow lover (like what you want, I'm a stalker here)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Jeez, maybe add a spoiler






ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You’re selling, and I quote:
> 
> -handcart
> -spooky table
> ...





*sigh* You caught me


----------



## Bcat (Jul 19, 2018)

you have 10 seashells


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 19, 2018)

Ooooo who's Barold? Would you like to get him in your townnnnn.... ooooo


----------



## sigh (Jul 26, 2018)

your dream villagers are apple, rosie and kid cat


----------



## koopasta (Jul 26, 2018)

Magpiecrossing was the last person to post on your profile


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

You like baldi's basics. That game is weird..


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 1, 2018)

You like Pok?mon, I do too.


----------



## Markiemania95 (Aug 1, 2018)

You have 3 friends.


----------



## nanpan (Aug 1, 2018)

You're from England, have no friends, and you've got an XBOX


----------



## orchidflesh (Aug 2, 2018)

you’re 23, have 18 friends on tbt, and you use discord!


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 2, 2018)

You like bats I guess, we born July 11th and have 2 friends


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 2, 2018)

You're friends with my brother


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2018)

You are a 1997's kid


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

You want a dog some day.


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 2, 2018)

you're currently playing fire emblem: awakening


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2018)

*plays ave maria on the world's smallest violin*


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 2, 2018)

MayorOfMagix said:


> You're friends with my brother



Oh really? That’s cool!

you can ignore this one and stalk the person above me, i was just talking about that.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 2, 2018)

You don’t like stalkers.


EDIT: Just realized the irony in that.  Lol


----------



## Bcat (Aug 2, 2018)

i hope this isn't too invasive, but i think you like cowboy beebop


----------



## nanpan (Aug 2, 2018)

*You're super into Disney (like me!), 21 years old, and you went from naming your town in City Folk "My Town" to naming your New Leaf town "Our Town". Neat !*​


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 3, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> You don’t like stalkers.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just realized the irony in that.  Lol



Yeah lol, for one thing I don’t want people knowing where I live. And I also took inspiration from this thread lol

You like pigs and cake, and also anime.
And I remember your old title used to be a 21 year old brat lol


----------



## sigh (Aug 3, 2018)

you have 3 friends, you're in 1 group and you still have 10 seashells


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 3, 2018)

You have made 4 blog posts....

why does this sound so sarcastic?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 3, 2018)

You’ve been here longer than me (not that hard to figure this one out, lmao).


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 3, 2018)

You have 2 of my villagers (1 new town and 1 old town)


----------



## neoratz (Aug 3, 2018)

your favorite villager personality is lazy if i read right!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2018)

pietro is your dreamie


----------



## RandomPlayer (Aug 3, 2018)

Loves protest Portuguese music but probably doesn't live in Portugal

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sulky said:


> you have 3 friends, you're in 1 group and you still have 10 seashells



Wait, do you use seashells?


----------



## toadsworthy (Aug 3, 2018)

made town flags for people


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 3, 2018)

you're a gummy bear


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2018)

you won the golden egg

- - - Post Merge - - -

(if memory serves me correctly that is)


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 3, 2018)

Bcat said:


> you won the golden egg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> (if memory serves me correctly that is)



lol no i wish


----------



## Bcat (Aug 3, 2018)

ah ok. It was someone with a similar aesthetic to you then.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

Your birthday is the same month as mine.


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

You liked this post ?02:31 AM - Nicole. clicked Like for this post: ?●❀ Nicole's Knick Knack Department ❀●? by MilkHunter?


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

A night owl


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

True lol (it’s 3:03 am here) you have the 500 day tree


----------



## OctoLiam (Aug 4, 2018)

likes legend of zelda yeah my tree old lol


----------



## RandomPlayer (Aug 4, 2018)

When I saw your profile pic for the first time I thought it was a sideways giraffe


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2018)

You started a thread [Buying] Peach collectible in the TBT Marketplace


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 4, 2018)

You have 4849 visitor messages


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2018)

You have three friends on TBT.


----------



## dimicrow (Aug 10, 2018)

You probably wish Ein was your dog


----------



## Bcat (Aug 10, 2018)

you don't seem to wish for much...


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

You’re 21


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Aug 11, 2018)

Your birthday's on July 2nd.


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 11, 2018)

you like Pokemon


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

your location is hell apparently


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 11, 2018)

You have 1 TBT friend.


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 11, 2018)

You are a space cowboy


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2018)

You’re 14


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2018)

You have quite some towns


----------



## wizard (Aug 12, 2018)

Your town name is Galaxy


----------



## arturia (Aug 17, 2018)

You're a Cancer


----------



## Candyland791 (Aug 17, 2018)

One of your favourite villagers is chief


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 17, 2018)

You live in Germany!


----------



## lil' julie (Aug 20, 2018)

You have a avatar of a skeleton


----------



## Bosmer (Aug 21, 2018)

You live in Rhode Island


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 21, 2018)

Your name is Jo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 21, 2018)

Your location is House


----------



## Bcat (Aug 21, 2018)

you might like apples


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 21, 2018)

You have 54 TBT friends.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 21, 2018)

You want to live in Japan


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 21, 2018)

You love apples


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 22, 2018)

I guess a meme lover


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

You was right! (Also a meme but it’s very dead)

Lives in a cardboard box in California


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 22, 2018)

Has a removed signature (lol).


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 22, 2018)

Always keeps Spike in his avatar


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 22, 2018)

Spike Spiegel said:


> Has a removed signature (lol).



I got it fixed, lol i forgot about the limit, and didn’t know that quotes/text could trigger it lol.

Your first visitor message was from nanpan


----------



## CeeJay (Nov 7, 2018)

Your dream villagers are Punchy, Marshall, Julian, and Shep!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 7, 2018)

Has a My Hero Academia signature <3


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

Has quite some TBT


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Nov 14, 2018)

Your 22!


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 14, 2018)

You're a fan of Splatoon 2!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 14, 2018)

You joined this forum 6 days after me!


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2018)

You have a really unique and lovely name. c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2018)

Has a town named Paradise.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 3, 2018)

Your name is Silver


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 3, 2018)

You love Ariana Grande


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 3, 2018)

You live in the Northeast


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 3, 2018)

You made me rewrite my post.


----------



## rianne (Dec 3, 2018)

Your birthday was last month. (Happy belated birthday!)


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 3, 2018)

you like hello kitty


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 4, 2018)

Your mayor name is Oddie


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 4, 2018)

Doesn't have any dream villagers.


----------



## goro (Dec 4, 2018)

flareon is your favorite eeveelution


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 4, 2018)

Akira Kurusu is your boyfriend


----------



## Marte (Dec 4, 2018)

You are really excited for christmas


----------



## Cwynne (Dec 4, 2018)

You're from Norway, cool!


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 4, 2018)

your user is pronounced 'Quinn'


----------



## Bosmer (Dec 4, 2018)

You made 2 blog posts


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 4, 2018)

you live in england


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 4, 2018)

you like warrior cats


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 4, 2018)

Steam ID is 66catcatcat c:


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Your real name is Tiffany.


----------



## neoratz (Dec 5, 2018)

you don't like mountain dew (me neither )


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Dec 5, 2018)

you like to make custom designs


----------



## bobthegreatcat (Dec 5, 2018)

you want chai in your town


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 5, 2018)

Your town name is rosebud


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 5, 2018)

Is stuck on a certain level in Super Mario World.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 5, 2018)

Is looking forward to Civilization 6: Gathering Storm!


----------



## neoratz (Dec 5, 2018)

edit: NINJAD ill update in a sec!

you're in florida!

BONUS: you entered create a fakemon with Buna?ri


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 5, 2018)

Ah sorry LOL

In the same timezone as me (est)!


----------



## Dim (Dec 6, 2018)

You’re name is Tiffany


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 6, 2018)

Selling Gamestop Pokemon codes c:


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Dec 6, 2018)

signed up for a christmas contest.


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 7, 2018)

Your town name is Latte


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

A Miku fan like myself!


----------



## goro (Dec 7, 2018)

started with wild world


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

Has the girl from Mogeko Castle in signature c:


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

You get up around 7-9am


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

Wants someone to battle with in Ultra Sun/Moon (I feel you there).


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 7, 2018)

is looking for mothers day carnation


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 7, 2018)

Birthday is October 3rd c:


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 7, 2018)

Birthday is June 30.


----------



## Dim (Dec 7, 2018)

Your name is Rodney.


----------



## goro (Dec 8, 2018)

you like yogurt


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 8, 2018)

You like joker


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 8, 2018)

You love Vocaloid and Just Dance


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2018)

Bunnie is one of your dreamies c:


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 8, 2018)

Got a kitten about a month ago.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2018)

You have the same birthday as my dad.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 8, 2018)

Loves rock and Jpop c:


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

You've been playing since Animal Crossing: Wild World


----------



## goro (Dec 9, 2018)

you've never had mira in your town


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 9, 2018)

the qoute in your sig is from a person named Goro Akechi


----------



## Dim (Dec 9, 2018)

Your dream villager is Marshal


----------



## goro (Dec 9, 2018)

doroach is one of your favorite kirby characters


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

Prefers SNES over NES.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 9, 2018)

You always ask MasterM64 to add Pikmin quotes as messages on your collectibles.


----------



## Dim (Dec 9, 2018)

You have 12 friends


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

Usually orders a Double Quarter Pounder with no pickles and fries/nuggets with BBQ sauce at Mcdonald's.


----------



## Dim (Dec 10, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> Usually orders a Double Quarter Pounder with no pickles and fries/nuggets with BBQ sauce at Mcdonald's.


Woah wtf who are you lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

You like tea


----------



## goro (Dec 10, 2018)

you hate the idea of a shrek reboot


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

Likes the alligator models in AC!


----------



## Alexis (Dec 10, 2018)

You like to watch films!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

Favorite AC song is Stale Cupcakes!


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

you're a miku fan!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 10, 2018)

Just joined yesterday, welcome!


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 10, 2018)

Dislikes lemon candy.


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 10, 2018)

your name is just "silver"


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

Your birthday is five days before mine.


----------



## maounkhan (Dec 10, 2018)

You're online right now!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 11, 2018)

Is on both Xbox and Playstation!


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 11, 2018)

born on 1993


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 11, 2018)

Got a perfect orange from Mum on December 2nd!


----------



## goro (Dec 11, 2018)

you wanted to buy white cosmos from masterm64


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 11, 2018)

You really love Joker from Persona 5


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Really wanted to buy the Toy Hammer from MasterM64 (I'd totally tell you to 'throw it in the bag' if I were rich lol)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 12, 2018)

Will always have a soft spot for Animal Crossing, no matter how old she is.


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 12, 2018)

You are very obsessed with League of Legends.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 12, 2018)

Likes Spirited Away (same!)


----------



## goro (Dec 13, 2018)

you live in florida


----------



## LaFra (Dec 13, 2018)

You were born  May 24, 2003


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 13, 2018)

Lives in Italy (cool!)


----------



## Dim (Dec 13, 2018)

You?ve drawn fakeon for a tbt contest


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 14, 2018)

You like cartoons


----------



## goro (Dec 14, 2018)

you played just dance 2017 while looking at the forum on november 23, 2018


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Really wanted to buy the Toy Hammer from MasterM64 (I'd totally tell you to 'throw it in the bag' if I were rich lol)



How am I only just seeing this ilysm lol <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

^You live in a traffic cone (?)


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 14, 2018)

goro said:


> you played just dance 2017 while looking at the forum on november 23, 2018



And the stalker of the year is... Goro!

^ you want the hammer collectible.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> How am I only just seeing this ilysm lol <3



Love you more!
Is totally ready for the Christmas event <3

edit: woops ninjas! A Miku fan just as I am x


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 14, 2018)

A fellow June birthday, I see?


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)

Yup!

A graduate student of history Always thought that was so cool!


----------



## HistoryH22 (Dec 14, 2018)

honeyaura said:


> Yup!
> 
> A graduate student of history Always thought that was so cool!




Thanks! One more semester left. 

You have a Playstation 4.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 14, 2018)

Made a thread about the Ash cap Pikachu event


----------



## goro (Dec 14, 2018)

you've never seen wolf link as green


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 14, 2018)

Has never left the country o:


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

Never understood my question yesterday


----------



## petaI (Dec 20, 2018)

you are going to switch your avatar everyday just like pokemon trainer B)


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 21, 2018)

Your playstation ID is xGlitterQueen


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2018)

Your birthday is in the summertime.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 21, 2018)

You're a university graduate with student loan debt (I feel that)


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 21, 2018)

Saw your irl picture, gorgeous!


----------



## rianne (Dec 21, 2018)

Your full name is really lovely and elegant. (,:


----------



## Raayzx (Dec 22, 2018)

You like documentaries


----------



## LaFra (Dec 22, 2018)

You are a male!


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 22, 2018)

You live in Italy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rianne said:


> Your full name is really lovely and elegant. (,:



Aw thank you! x


----------



## Sarcastic Soul (Jan 2, 2019)

You live in Florida!


----------



## rianne (Jan 2, 2019)

You still have some seashells. :3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

You were born in 1994.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Jan 3, 2019)

http://tbtmafia.wikia.com/wiki/Nintendofan85


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m reading your bio because I don’t know who you are.

For eel.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

likes to wrestle


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2019)

raeyoung said:


> likes to wrestle


I like watching wrestling I don’t wrestle. xD

Has 76 friends!


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 16, 2019)

likes watching wrestling  oop


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 16, 2019)

Likes their potatoes mashed with lots of butter and pepper.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 16, 2019)

Prefers cold weather (same!)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)

Her real name is Tiffany!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2019)

Their favorite season is autumn.


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 18, 2019)

lives in "Nice try Copper" beautiful place ^^


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 18, 2019)

Is a fan of Kirby as well <3


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2019)

you went to visit your mum today


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 18, 2019)

is 22


----------



## Bcat (Jan 18, 2019)

You have strong opinions on Friday night tykes


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2019)

You’re a day older than me woah


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2019)

I'll apply the likes-chunky-peanut-butter fact here too lol, as well as not liking ham!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

Has an art shop coming soon!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

Thinks potatoes are the best (same).


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

You ate an orange at 3:00 PM today. Also I know where you live.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 19, 2019)

Chain Chomps are one of your favorite Mario enemies!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2019)

You sold a Lobo collectible on January 14th.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

Likes their Chocolate Cake collectible, yet does not display it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 19, 2019)

MapleSilver said:


> Likes their Chocolate Cake collectible, yet does not display it.



Maybe someday I will 

You received your current avatar about 6 days ago!


----------



## jiny (Jan 19, 2019)

you’re a sophomore in college


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 21, 2019)

You love thunderstorms.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 21, 2019)

You just made a very high quality post on another thread.


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

You do design requests on ACNL for free. Pretty neat!


----------



## Raayzx (Jan 22, 2019)

You like wwe


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 22, 2019)

You prefer cupcakes over muffins.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Currently playing Sims 3, and believes it to be the best in the series (same!).


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2019)

Cleaned your bathroom today


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 22, 2019)

Likes cranberry juice!


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 22, 2019)

Construction is being done at your apartment complex office.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 23, 2019)

You made a pretty interesting plan on how to win "Last Person to Post wins"


----------



## rianne (Jan 31, 2019)

You have two cats.


----------



## honeyaura (Feb 1, 2019)

Used to be a mod on another site!


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 21, 2019)

Grew 7 Pink Roses in Flower Week.


----------



## drowningfairies (Feb 22, 2019)

One of your favorite villagers is Dora


----------

